# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Σε τι ταχύτητες θα κλειδώνει το modem μου στο ADSL2+ και με τι dB ;

## cmos

Από ένα αξιόλογο thread του whirlpool http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index...g=DSLAM_speeds όπου ADSL2+ χρήστες έδωσαν τα ADSL στατιστικά της σύνδεσής τους, έκανα επεξεργασία των στοιχείων και προέκυψε ο παρακάτω πίνακας :



Παίζοντας στατιστικά λίγο με τα παραπάνω και χρησιμοποιώντας το δεδομένο ότι κάθε χιλιόμετρο που απομακρύνομαι από το DSLAM ανεβάίνει το attenuation *13,81dB*, να που κατέληξα για το νέο πρωτόκολλο ADSL2+ και τις πραγματικές του ταχύτητες :



Βλέπετε λοιπόν ότι λόγω ανόδου ταχύτητας από τα kbps που παίζουμε σήμερα (ADSL1) στα Mbps αύριο (ADSL2+), το SNR μειώνεται δραματικά και από 20 με 35 db που δίνουνε σήμερα στα στατιστικά τα modem μας , τότε όταν κλειδώνουν θα δείχνουν 7 με 14 dB περίπου στο SNR downstream.

H γραφική παράσταση παράπάνω είναι λοιπόν από πραγματικά δεδομένα και δείχνει ότι μέχρι το μισό χιλιόμετρο από το DSLAM θα έχουμε κάτι κοντά στα 24Μbps ενώ από 1 προς 2 km θα έχουμε κάτι από 20 έως 14Mbps αντίστοιχα.

Χοντρικά κάθε 500 μέτρα απόσταση κατεβαίνω 4Mbps ή *κάθε χιλιόμετρο 8Μbps !!*

*Eπίσης γίνεται φανερό ότι μετά τα 2,5km δεν έχει νόημα το ADSL2+ γιατί καλύπτεσαι και το απλό ADSL1.*

*H παραπάνω γραφική παράσταση είναι λίγο χειρότερη από τη θεωρητικη κατάσταση του ADSL2+ που περιγράφεται παρακάτω στη γνωστή γραφική παράσταση*









Ελπίζω να βοήθησα... 

Αυτά !!!  :Wink:

----------


## ntsili

Εύγε!!!

----------


## ownagE_

~22mbps δηλαδη σ'εμενα. Αχ. Ποτε θα τα δουμε?  :Whistle:

----------


## cmos

νομίζω είναι αρκετά επίκαιρο να το ξαναενεργοποιήσω με αυτό το dummy post  :Smile:

----------


## absolutegod

φίλε μου είσαι επιστήμονας.μπράβο και ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά σου.θα ήθελα όμως να μου πεις πως βγαίνει αυτό το 13,81 για κάθε χιλιόμετρο και πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι για να πείς ότι όντως αυτή είναι η απόσταση από το dslam.
επίσης αν αυτός ο αριθμός επιρρεαζεται και από την ποιότητα της γραμμής και δείχνει λάθος απόσταση.

----------


## karavagos

Καιρός να γίνει και κάτι αντίστοιχο εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

πραγματικά πιο επίκαιρο απο κάθε άλλη φορά

----------


## lukegr

Εγω με attenuation downstream 44db γιατι κλειδωνω στα 9996κβ?Συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια θα επρεπε να κλειδωνω στα 7000.Μηπως οι παραπανω πινακες δεν ειναι ακριβεις?

----------


## cmos

> Καιρός να γίνει και κάτι αντίστοιχο εδώ


για να γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο πρεπει να συμμετεχουν μονο αυτοί που έχουν πακέτα σύνδεσης χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό μεχρι τα 24 Mbps (για ευνόητους λόγους)

αν συμμετεχουν συνδρομητες με κλειδωμα (forced από το DSLAM) στα 4 - 8 - 10 Μbps δεν πετυχαίνουμε το αποτέλεσμα των αυστραλών

----------


## cmos

> Εγω με attenuation downstream 44db γιατι κλειδωνω στα 9996κβ?Συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια θα επρεπε να κλειδωνω στα 7000.Μηπως οι παραπανω πινακες δεν ειναι ακριβεις?


o πίνακας μου δείχνει στατιστικά αποτελέσματα αρα δεν είναι κάτι αυστηρό

πάντως ακόμα και με αυτά που δείχνουν οι γραφικες παραστασεις της θεωρίας (περίπου 8Mbps) παραπάνω και πάλι είσαι παραπάνω. Τι να πω ?

Εχεις πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων ?

----------


## geobest99

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,

λοιπών σύμφωνα με το Attenuation που έχω 31,5 Downstream υπολόγιζα ότι θα κλειδώσω γύρω στα 14 με 15 όταν ξεκλειδώσουν τα DSLAM είμαι *σε ευθεία γραμή* από το DSLAM περίπου 1800 μέτρα.

Μιλώντας με το βλαβοληπτικό της FORTHNET για καποιο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει ήρθε η συζήτηση και στα 24. Μου ειπε λοιπών το παλικάρι ότι θα κλειδώνω περίπου στα 18 !!!!

Βεβαια εγώ του είπα ότι με 31,5 Attenuation μου φένεται απίθανο το 18. Το παλικάρι επέμενε για τα 18 περίπου.

Ο καιρός θα δείξει..... πάντος μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο φιλος με 44 Attenuation κλειδώνει στα 9996 αυτό έρχεται να ενισχύσει την γνώμη του τεχνικου της FORTHNET.

----------


## No-Name

Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά.....με αυτά που βλεπω έχω αρχίσει και εκτιμώ τους τεχνικούς της 4νετ.

geobest φυσικά με τα προβλήματα που είχες στο βρόχο αν δείς 18 πρέπει να κάνεις πάρτυ :Razz:

----------


## geobest99

> Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά.....με αυτά που βλεπω έχω αρχίσει και εκτιμώ τους τεχνικούς της 4νετ


Λοιπων επειδή λογο προβλήματος εδώ και 3 μήνες ( ισως κάποιοι το έχετε διαβάσει ) είμαι σε καθημερινή επικοινωνία με το Βλαβοληπτικό τμήμα της FORTHNET έχω να πώ ότι :

δεν είναι άσχετοι
ξέρουν αρκετα καλα τη δουλια τους
δεν σε παραμυθιάζουν 
εχουν ευγενια
εχουν επαγγελματική συμπεριφορα.

----------


## lukegr

εχω πραγματικα μεγαλη περιεργεια να δω που θα κλειδωσει το router οταν θα δωσει η 4νετ τα 24μβ......



Παντως απο καλα sites(nvidia,ntua) κατεβαζω με 1.1μβ/s τωρα.........

----------


## iKoms

> Λοιπων επειδή λογο προβλήματος εδώ και 3 μήνες ( ισως κάποιοι το έχετε διαβάσει ) είμαι σε καθημερινή επικοινωνία με το Βλαβοληπτικό τμήμα της FORTHNET έχω να πώ ότι :
> 
> δεν είναι άσχετοι
> ξέρουν αρκετα καλα τη δουλια τους
> δεν σε παραμυθιάζουν 
> εχουν ευγενια
> εχουν επαγγελματική συμπεριφορα.


Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλ. για το βλαβοληπτικό εκτός του 2111009000; Γιατί και εγώ προσπαθώ εδώ και καιρό να λύσω το πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου αλλά από την ΤΥ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη..

----------


## parianos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Εμένα σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα που παραθέτει ο φίλος μας και τα 29dB attenuation το router μου θα κλειδώσει στα ~16ΜΒit αν κάνω αίτηση για τα 24MBit της Forthnet.

----------


## maik

Παρατηρω μια περιεργη πτωση του SNR στην περιοχη 1-2 km  μια ανοδο στην περιοχη 2-3 km και μετα παλι πτωση.

Αυτα βεβαια ειναι στατιστικα απο  ποστ χρηστων και οχι επισημες  μετρησεις. Μηπως τα modem δεν ηταν adsl2+ ;

----------


## vigor83

Πώς ακριβώς έπαιξες με τα στατιστικά φίλε μου, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα έχεις κάνει λίγο μαντάρα!

----------


## karavagos

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
> 
> λοιπών σύμφωνα με το Attenuation που έχω 31,5 Downstream υπολόγιζα ότι θα κλειδώσω γύρω στα 14 με 15 όταν ξεκλειδώσουν τα DSLAM είμαι *σε ευθεία γραμή* από το DSLAM περίπου 1800 μέτρα.
> 
> Μιλώντας με το βλαβοληπτικό της FORTHNET για καποιο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει ήρθε η συζήτηση και στα 24. Μου ειπε λοιπών το παλικάρι ότι θα κλειδώνω περίπου στα 18 !!!!
> 
> Βεβαια εγώ του είπα ότι με 31,5 Attenuation μου φένεται απίθανο το 18. Το παλικάρι επέμενε για τα 18 περίπου.
> 
> Ο καιρός θα δείξει..... πάντος μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο φιλος με 44 Attenuation κλειδώνει στα 9996 αυτό έρχεται να ενισχύσει την γνώμη του τεχνικου της FORTHNET.


Αυτό είναι σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής που βλέπει από το dslam. Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει και το modem σου να έχει την ίδια άποψη. :Thinking:

----------


## geobest99

> Αυτό είναι σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής που βλέπει από το dslam. Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει και το modem σου να έχει την ίδια άποψη.


υπάρχει περιπτωση να συμβεί αυτό που μου είπε ???

γιατι για μενα είναι λιγουλάκι απίθανο...

----------


## karavagos

> υπάρχει περιπτωση να συμβεί αυτό που μου είπε ???
> 
> γιατι για μενα είναι λιγουλάκι απίθανο...


Όλα τα ενδεχόμενα είναι θεωρητικά και φυσικά πιθανά. 
Η πράξη θα αποφανθεί το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## spsomas

Karavagos από ότι κατάλαβα παίζει ρόλο και το router το οποίο διαθέτει κανείς. Από όσο γνωρίζεις από τα router που δίνει η forthnet υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να "πιάνει" έστω την θεωριτική ταχύτητα? Αλλιώς μήπως θα μπορούσες να προτείνεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο έτσι μόνο και μόνο για συγκρίσεις .

----------


## ermis

Downstream Upstream 
SNR Margin (dB): 6.1 25.1 
Attenuation (dB): 26.5 9.4 
Output Power (dBm): 19.2 12.2 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 22088 1145 
Rate (Kbps): 20647 509 

Με το crypto360

----------


## stefanos1999

παιδια καλησπερα,
περιμενω ενεργοποιηση απο 15/7 στο Forthnet SOHO

τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι:

Item Down UpStream 
Channel Bit Rate(Kbps) 2048 256 
Relative Capacity Occupation(%) 33 35 
Noise Margin(dB) 29.0 26.0 
Output Power(dBm) 18.5 10.5 
Attenuation(dB) 28.0 22.0 

στα ποσα λετε να κλειδωσει στο ιδοκτητο?

----------


## Blergh

Τα χαρακτηριστικά του θορύβου που μου δίνει το Zyxel 661 είναι τα παρακάτω.

noise margin upstream: 27 db
output power downstream: 15 db 
attenuation upstream: 22 db

και 

noise margin downstream: 31 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 38 db

μέ βάση τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά, στα πόσα λέτε να παίξω?


Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ τών προτέρων.

----------


## Tem

> Τα χαρακτηριστικά του θορύβου που μου δίνει το Zyxel 661 είναι τα παρακάτω.
> 
> noise margin upstream: 27 db
> output power downstream: 15 db 
> attenuation upstream: 22 db
> 
> και 
> 
> noise margin downstream: 31 db
> ...


απο 12 μέχρι 16 σε βλέπω

----------


## Spanos

Με 38 αttenuation; Aν πιάσεις 10 (μετα βίας 12) ευτυχισμένος να είσαι

----------


## yiapap

Θεωρητικά μεταξύ 11-12.
Με τις Ελληνικές γραμμές κοντά στα 8Mbps εκτός αν είσαι τυχερός και μένεις σε περιοχή με καινούργιο δίκτυο.
(*τα νήματα συγχωνεύτηκαν*)

----------


## Stelios

Εμενα θα τερματισει ή οχι ????  :Razz:   :Razz: 

 Downstream Upstream 
SNR margin (dB): 30.1  31.0  
Attenuation (dB): 2.0  5.0  
Output power (dBm): 7.1  7.2  
Attainable rate (Kbps): 8096  1384  
Rate (Kbps): 2112  288

----------


## yiapap

> Εμενα θα τερματισει ή οχι ????  
> 
>  Downstream Upstream 
> SNR margin (dB): 30.1  31.0  
> Attenuation (dB): 2.0  5.0  
> Output power (dBm): 7.1  7.2  
> Attainable rate (Kbps): 8096  1384  
> Rate (Kbps): 2112  288


Ρε ασταδιάλα...

*Spoiler:*





2Μbps  / 256Κbs
Noise Margin:     6.0 dB                         12.0 dB
Output Power:    17.5 dBm                        11.5 dBm
Attenuation:     60.0 dB                         31.5 dB
 :Crying:

----------


## mistac75

Δηλαδή με τα δικά μου στοιχεία θα πρέπει να πιάνω (όταν έρθει με το καλό το LLU) full τα 24!!!

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,0 / -5,0  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:3,0 / 2,5  SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:31,0 / 30,5
Γουστάρωωω  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Stelios

> Ρε ασταδιάλα...
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2Μbps / 256Κbs
> ...


Ομολογω οτι οταν νοικιασα το διαμερισμα , δεν επαιξε ρολο το οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακριβως απεναντι (Στο απεναντι πεζοδρομιο δηλαδη) . Αυτο συνεβη καπου στο 2000 και ηταν νωρις για να προβληματiστω περι adsl .
Τωρα ομως αναγνωριζω την αξια του !  :Worthy: 

Αν ολα πανε καλα την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος στη forthnet .

Προς θεου δε θελω να "τσιγκλησω" κανεναν ... απλα εχω την απορια αν θα το τερματισω . :Embarassed: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mistac75

> Ομολογω οτι οταν νοικιασα το διαμερισμα , δεν επαιξε ρολο το οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ακριβως απεναντι (Στο απεναντι πεζοδρομιο δηλαδη) . Αυτο συνεβη καπου στο 2000 και ηταν νωρις για να προβληματiστω περι adsl .
> Τωρα ομως αναγνωριζω την αξια του ! 
> 
> Αν ολα πανε καλα την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος στη forthnet .
> 
> Προς θεου δε θελω να "τσιγκλησω" κανεναν ... απλα εχω την απορια αν θα το τερματισω .


Και γω την ίδια απορία έχω φίλε αφού και μένα ο ΟΤΕ είναι 30 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου!!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Stelios

> Και γω την ίδια απορία έχω φίλε αφού και μένα ο ΟΤΕ είναι 30 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου!!!!


Εμεις πρεπει να φτιαξουμε το club των : DSLAM IN MY HOUSE !!! :Laughing:

----------


## Master_Maker

Μπορειται να μου πειτε και μενα στα ποσα λετε να κλειδωσω παω για forthnet και εγω σιγα σιγα σας παραθετω στατιστικα

 	                Downstream  	Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 	22.4  	      28.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	28.0  	      13.0 
Output power (dBm): 18.4  	  11.9

και κατι τελευταιο πως μπορω να καλυτερεψω την γραμμη μου πχ το attenuation????ειναι κατι που μπορω να κανω εγω?

----------


## harris

> Μπορειται να μου πειτε και μενα στα ποσα λετε να κλειδωσω παω για forthnet και εγω σιγα σιγα σας παραθετω στατιστικα
> 
>                      Downstream      Upstream
> SNR margin (dB):     22.4            28.0 
> Attenuation (dB):     28.0            13.0 
> Output power (dBm): 18.4        11.9


Λογικά γύρω στα 17-18mbps θα πιάσεις, αν ο θόρυβος της γραμμής σου κρατήσειι  :Wink: 




> και κατι τελευταιο πως μπορω να καλυτερεψω την γραμμη μου πχ το attenuation????ειναι κατι που μπορω να κανω εγω?


Ναι αμέ... μετακόμισε κοντύτερα στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου  :Razz:

----------


## cmos

> Μπορειται να μου πειτε και μενα στα ποσα λετε να κλειδωσω παω για forthnet και εγω σιγα σιγα σας παραθετω στατιστικα
> 
>      Downstream     Upstream
> SNR margin (dB):     22.4      28.0 
> Attenuation (dB):     28.0      13.0 
> Output power (dBm): 18.4      11.9
> 
> και κατι τελευταιο πως μπορω να καλυτερεψω την γραμμη μου πχ το attenuation????ειναι κατι που μπορω να κανω εγω?


με δυσκολία 11-12 Mbps λόγω κακού SNR

----------


## mihalos

ειμαι γυρω στα 200 μ απο το κεντρο (dslam) 
αρα θα πιανω τα 24

----------


## ermis

Για να δούμε! Ενημέρωσέ μας και για το download.

----------


## harris

> ειμαι γυρω στα 200 μ απο το κεντρο (dslam) 
> αρα θα πιανω τα 24


Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα θορύβου, ναι  :Wink:

----------


## aris60

KModem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   17162 
US Margin   11 
DS Margin   6 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   20 
US Line Attenuation   12 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   1266 
CRC Tx Fast   0 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Interleaved 


DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count   0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count   0 

Kαλησπερα το δικο μου σας δειχνω που κλειδωσε και ειμαι στα 1006 μετρα απο το dislam.

----------


## maik

> Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
> Ds Rate (Kbps)   17162 
> 
> 
> Kαλησπερα το δικο μου σας δειχνω που κλειδωσε και ειμαι στα 1006 μετρα απο το dislam.


Μια χαρα εισαι

----------


## aris60

> Μια χαρα εισαι


Kαλημερα εκει ξερω στα αλλα εαν ξερεις πως ειμαι που γραφει ?  :Thinking:

----------


## maik

> Kαλημερα εκει ξερω στα αλλα εαν ξερεις πως ειμαι που γραφει ?


Μια χαρα εισαι σε ολα. Το χαμηλο snr μην σε προβληματιζει ειναι λογικο σε τετοιες ταχυτητες.

----------


## aris60

> Μια χαρα εισαι σε ολα. Το χαμηλο snr μην σε προβληματιζει ειναι λογικο σε τετοιες ταχυτητες.


Ευχαριστω για τα ευχαριστα νεα σου.  :Smile:

----------


## pizza1993

ε παιδια εχω 768κβπσ και πηγα στο www.speedtest.net να δω την ταχυτητα μου.Ειδα οτι απεχς 51mi απο το κεντρο που σειμενει 80km και ομως κλειδωνω στα 653kbps στα ποσα θα κλειδωνω αν παρω adsl2+ 24mbps? :Smile:

----------


## harris

> ε παιδια εχω 768κβπσ και πηγα στο www.speedtest.net να δω την ταχυτητα μου.Ειδα οτι απεχς 51mi απο το κεντρο που σειμενει 80km και ομως κλειδωνω στα 653kbps στα ποσα θα κλειδωνω αν παρω adsl2+ 24mbps?


Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο  :Smile: 

Η απόσταση που σου γράφει δεν έχει να κάνει με την απόστασή σου από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στο οποίο πέφτεις, αλλά την απόστασή σου από τον server από τον οποίον κάνεις το τεστ  :Wink:

----------


## MOTU

τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνει το Modem"?
είμαι στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet οπότε θεωρητικά έπρεπε να πιάνω 24Mbps και στο speedtest.net Μου βγάζει 9 Mbps download. στο setup του router έχει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:

Noise Margin
up: 27 dB
Down:  6 dB

Attenuation
Up: 21 dB
Down: 21 dB

Και από ότι είδα εδώ στο site με Attenuation 21 έπρεπε να έχω μια ταχύτηττα γύρω στο 19 Mbps. Γιατι είμαι τόσο μακρυά? Τελικά αυτά τα speedtest είναι αξιόπιστα?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνει το Modem"?
> είμαι στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet οπότε θεωρητικά έπρεπε να πιάνω 24Mbps και στο speedtest.net Μου βγάζει 9 Mbps download. στο setup του router έχει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
> 
> Noise Margin
> up: 27 dB
> Down:  6 dB
> 
> Attenuation
> Up: 21 dB
> ...



ΟΧΙ τα speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστα.Ρίξε 1 ματιά και στην ενότητα της FORTHNET για πιο πολλές πληροφορίες.
Κάπου στα statistics θα πρέπει να σου γράφει RATE και Attainable rate.
Το RATE είναι η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει το μόντεμ.Εκεί θα δεις αν πιάνεις τα 19000Kbps που περιμένεις.

----------


## velkus

10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 485.16Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 3.05Mb/

s :Medic:

----------


## harris

> 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 485.16Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 3.05Mb/
> 
> s


Σημασία στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα έχει πως κλειδώνει η γραμμή σου... όχι με πόσα κατεβάζεις  :Wink:

----------


## aBrakataBRA

Εμενα πως γινεται να εχω attenuation 14  μεχρι Σαββατο πρωι και μολις με ενεργοποιησαν να ανεβει στο 24??και καλα αυτο [απο την  forthnet μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 2 τα dslam στο Χολαργο και ισως με πηγαν στο πιο μακρινο γιατι εκει ειχαν ανοιχτες ports (ελεος)] απο εκει και περα πως γινεται να μεγαλωνει η τιμη και να εχει φτασει 27????Σε κινουμενο dslam με εβαλαν?? :Crying: 
DSL Status 
  Connection Status Connected 
  Upstream Rate (Kbps) 512 
  Downstream Rate (Kbps) 6624 
  US Margin 18 
  DS Margin 14 
  Modulation MMODE 
  LOS Errors 0 
  DS Line Attenuation 27 
  US Line Attenuation 27 
  Path Mode 
και μ αυτα εδω πως γινεται να κατεβαζω απο ntua me 600-700kbs??
 :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## George_Prix

> Εμενα πως γινεται να εχω attenuation 14  μεχρι Σαββατο πρωι και μολις με ενεργοποιησαν να ανεβει στο 24??και καλα αυτο [απο την  forthnet μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 2 τα dslam στο Χολαργο και ισως με πηγαν στο πιο μακρινο γιατι εκει ειχαν ανοιχτες ports (ελεος)] απο εκει και περα πως γινεται να μεγαλωνει η τιμη και να εχει φτασει 27????Σε κινουμενο dslam με εβαλαν??
> DSL Status 
>   Connection Status Connected 
>   Upstream Rate (Kbps) 512 
>   Downstream Rate (Kbps) 6624 
>   US Margin 18 
>   DS Margin 14 
>   Modulation MMODE 
>   LOS Errors 0 
> ...


Στα 6624 που συγχρονισες λογικο ειναι να κατεβαζεις με 600-700.
Το παραλογο ειναι πως με τα στοιχεια που μας παραθετεις συγχρονισες μονο στα 6624  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> Εμενα πως γινεται να εχω attenuation 14 μεχρι Σαββατο πρωι και μολις με ενεργοποιησαν να ανεβει στο 24??και καλα αυτο [απο την forthnet μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 2 τα dslam στο Χολαργο και ισως με πηγαν στο πιο μακρινο γιατι εκει ειχαν ανοιχτες ports (ελεος)] απο εκει και περα πως γινεται να μεγαλωνει η τιμη και να εχει φτασει 27????Σε κινουμενο dslam με εβαλαν??
> DSL Status 
> Connection Status Connected 
> Upstream Rate (Kbps) 512 
> Downstream Rate (Kbps) 6624 
> US Margin 18 
> DS Margin 14 
> *Modulation MMODE* 
> LOS Errors 0 
> ...


Εαν έκανες το modulation adsl2+ δεν θα είχες προβλημα

----------


## aBrakataBRA

Εαν έκανες το modulation adsl2+ δεν θα είχες προβλημα

Καλημερα πως το κανω?Δεν μπορω να βρω τετοιο mode.Υποτιθεται το d-link einai adsl2+ αλλα δε βρισκω κατι.Μηπως θελει firmaware?


Ta modulations  που βλεπω στο setup ειναι :
 T1413 
  GDMT 
  GLITE 
  MMODE

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Εαν έκανες το modulation adsl2+ δεν θα είχες προβλημα
> 
> Καλημερα πως το κανω?Δεν μπορω να βρω τετοιο mode.Υποτιθεται το d-link einai adsl2+ αλλα δε βρισκω κατι.Μηπως θελει firmaware?



Όντως τα λοιπά στατιστικά είναι πολύ καλά.
Κάπου θα πρέπει να βρεις στα settings του ρούτερ τη δυνατότητα επιλογής mode.
Tα έχεις ψάξει όλα?

----------


## aBrakataBRA

ναι συγγνωμη εκανα επεξεργασια και τα εγραψα αλλα μαλλον ειχες ηδη απαντησει.
Τα ξαναγραφω
Ta modulations που βλεπω στο setup ειναι :
T1413
GDMT
GLITE
MMODE

----------


## yiapap

Σωστό είναι το MMODE αρκεί να έχεις αναβαθμίσει το firmware
Δες εδώ
Πάντως οι ταχύτητες στις οποίες κλειδώνεις πραγματικά λένε για ADSL και όχι 2+ με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## aBrakataBRA

Ευχαριστω yiapap θα παω τωρα να δω αυτο που μου εστειλες

----------


## Stelios

> Εμενα πως γινεται να εχω attenuation 14 μεχρι Σαββατο πρωι και μολις με ενεργοποιησαν να ανεβει στο 24??και καλα αυτο [απο την forthnet μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 2 τα dslam στο Χολαργο και ισως με πηγαν στο πιο μακρινο γιατι εκει ειχαν ανοιχτες ports (ελεος)] απο εκει και περα πως γινεται να μεγαλωνει η τιμη και να εχει φτασει 27????Σε κινουμενο dslam με εβαλαν??


Αν αλλαξες router ειναι λογικο . Δε μετρανε ολα το ιδιο.

----------


## aBrakataBRA

stelios  το ιδιο router εχω ακομα.

 yiapap επικοινωνησα με την d-link -Hellas μου εστειλαν ενα firmware  το οποιο και εγκατεστησα αλλα ειναι παλαιοτερο απο αυτο που βλεπω να δινουν εκει που με εστειλες.Μετα την εγκατασταση  παλι μπηκε σε multimode και αυτοι ειπαν οτι τελικα δεν υποστηριζει adsl2+.Παρολα αυτα οι τιμες αλλαξαν!!
ADSL Software Version: V2.00B01T01.EU.20050930 
Line State Connected 
Modulation Multi-mode  
Annex Mode ANNEX_A 
Max Tx Power -38 dBm/Hz 

Item Downstream     Upstream Unit 
SNR Margin 6               27 dB 
Line Attenuation 19     11 dB 
Data Rate 13014         509 kbps 

Το attenuation  μειω8ηκε κατα πολυ

Σκεπτομαι μηπως με το νεωτερο firmware δωσει ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν ξερω που να το βρω.Θα εκτιμουσα πολυ καποια πληροφορια

----------


## yiapap

> stelios  το ιδιο router εχω ακομα.
> 
>  yiapap επικοινωνησα με την d-link -Hellas μου εστειλαν ενα firmware  το οποιο και εγκατεστησα αλλα ειναι παλαιοτερο απο αυτο που βλεπω να δινουν εκει που με εστειλες.Μετα την εγκατασταση  παλι μπηκε σε multimode και αυτοι ειπαν οτι τελικα δεν υποστηριζει adsl2+.Παρολα αυτα οι τιμες αλλαξαν!!
> ADSL Software Version: V2.00B01T01.EU.20050930 
> Line State Connected 
> Modulation Multi-mode  
> Annex Mode ANNEX_A 
> Max Tx Power -38 dBm/Hz 
> 
> ...


 :Clap: 
Aυτό ήταν!

Όχι δεν θα μπορέσεις με νεώτερο firmware να δεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο θεαματικά) γιατί ήδη το SNR σου έχει πέσει στα 6dB που είναι η ελάχιστη αποδεκτή τιμή για να έχεις σταθερή σύνδεση.

Πάντως πρόσεξε με το τι firmware θα δοκιμάσεις. Πολλές εταιρείες βγάζουν διαφορετικά firmware ανά περιοχή. Οπότε το ότι είδες να υπάρχει ένα "νεώτερο" firmware δε δημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι κάνει για τη γραμμή σου  :Wink: 
Όσο για το που μπορείς να το ψάξεις... Google is your friend (κι εγώ έτσι βρήκα το link που σου έδωσα)

----------


## aBrakataBRA

Σε αυτο εχεις δικιο.Μοy το ειπε και το παιδι στην D-link. Ηταν σιγουρος για Γερμανια-Ιταλια-Βρεττανια και για εμας οτι ταιριαζουν τα firmware.Για υπολοιπες περιοχες ειπε να μη το διακινδυνευσω ειδικα απο usa.Οποτε το αφηνω ετσι και βλεπουμε.Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## kyramas

Mode:  	ADSL2+ 
Line coding: Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 
Link power state: 	L0 

Downstream 	Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 	6.3  	30.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	16.0  6.0 
Output power (dBm): 	16.0  12.3 
Attainable rate (Kbps): 22072  1256 
Rate (Kbps): 	18570 509

Mε USR 9107, πως τα βλέπετε ?

το download από 2 ftp ταυτόχρονα είναι στα 12 mbps περίπου

----------


## spresv

Να γραψω και εγω τα ομολογουμενως περιεργα δικα μου νουμερα.

Στην 10ρα γραμμη της βιβο, κλειδωνω στα 7904 με το 530.

Output Power (dBm) up/down =  12.0 / 11.0
Attenuation (dB) up/down = 11.0 / 18.0
Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 11.0 / 3.5

Παω να δοκιμασω και με ενα 585 και θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Να γραψω και εγω τα ομολογουμενως περιεργα δικα μου νουμερα.
> 
> Στην 10ρα γραμμη της βιβο, κλειδωνω στα 7904 με το 530.
> 
> Output Power (dBm) up/down =  12.0 / 11.0
> Attenuation (dB) up/down = 11.0 / 18.0
> Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 11.0 / 3.5


Το 530  είναι adsl1  όποτε δεν θα πάει πάνω απο τα 8max θα χρείαστει να αλλάξεις modem αν θέλεις να πιασεις τα 10

----------


## Stelios

> Το 530 είναι adsl1 όποτε δεν θα πάει πάνω απο τα 8max θα χρείαστει να αλλάξεις modem αν θέλεις να πιασεις τα 10


Εχεις ενα δικιο , αλλα εμενα με adsl1 κλειδωνε στα 9600kbit (usr9105) .
Ισως ειναι θεμα θορυβου που δε μπορει να εκμεταλλευτει στο επακρο το adsl1 φασμα .

----------


## lefos987

Receive direction  	Send direction
Attainable data rate 	Kbit/s 	12880 	1164
ATM data rate 	Kbit/s 	1024 	256
User data rate 	Kbit/s 	928 	232
Latency path 		fast 	fast
Latency 	ms 	0 	0
Frame Coding Rate 	Kbit/s 	32 	32
FEC Coding Rate 	Kbit/s 	0 	0
Trellis Coding Rate 	Kbit/s 	328 	60
Negotiation 		fixed 	fixed

Signal/Noise ratio 	dB 	31 	31
Line attenuation 	dB 	64 	6

Και όμως ο ΟΤΕ είναι 3 τετράγωνα μακριά από το σπίτι μου.3 λεπτά το πολύ με τα πόδια.Και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα στη γραμμή. Μπορείτε να μου το εξηγήσετε; Γιατί έκανα αίτηση για soho και ψιλοαγχώθηκα....

----------


## harris

> Signal/Noise ratio      dB      31      31
> Line attenuation     dB     64     6
> Status         0     0
> 
> ο ΟΤΕ είναι 3 τετράγωνα μακριά από το σπίτι μου.


Φαίνεται! Η γραμμή σου είναι άριστη  :One thumb up:

----------


## lefos987

Ξέρεις γιατί μπορεί να έχει τόσο μεγάλη τιμή; Τι μπορεί να φταίει;Δεν έχω δει ούτε έναν με τέτοιο line attenuation.Είναι τεράστιο. Και η απόσταση από τον ΟΤΕ είναι αυτή που λέω. Επίσης ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.Όλα μια χαρά λειτουργούν.

----------


## parsifal

> Ξέρεις γιατί μπορεί να έχει τόσο μεγάλη τιμή; Τι μπορεί να φταίει;Δεν έχω δει ούτε έναν με τέτοιο line attenuation.Είναι τεράστιο.


Εγώ έχω δει πολλούς στο section με τα AVM routers, όσοι τουλάχιστον έχουν στο Fritz τους firmware >= 06.04/17...

----------


## lefos987

Σωστός.Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο προβληματάκι του Fritz.Ευτυχώς γιατί να έχω το soho και να πιάνω 2ΜB δεν λέει.

----------


## harris

> Ξέρεις γιατί μπορεί να έχει τόσο μεγάλη τιμή; Τι μπορεί να φταίει;Δεν έχω δει ούτε έναν με τέτοιο line attenuation.Είναι τεράστιο. Και η απόσταση από τον ΟΤΕ είναι αυτή που λέω. Επίσης ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.Όλα μια χαρά λειτουργούν.


Συγγνώμη; Ποιο attenuation είναι για το downstream;  :Thinking:

----------


## lefos987

Line attenuation
Receive direction: 64db
Send direction: 6db
Αλλά πρέπει να είναι θέμα firmware του Fritz από ότι κατάλαβα εδώ.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89223
Πριν κάνω αναβάθμιση fιrmware δεν είχα τέτοια τιμή νομίζω.

----------


## harris

> Line attenuation
> Receive direction: 64db
> Send direction: 6db
> Αλλά πρέπει να είναι θέμα firmware του Fritz από ότι κατάλαβα εδώ.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89223


Ναι έτσι είναι...  :Wink:

----------


## lefos987

Όταν είδα 64db και το προγραμματάκι που υπάρχει στο site μου έβγαλε μέγιστη της adsl2+= 1.86ΜΒ έπαθα εγκεφαλικό :Razz: . Μόλις είχα γυρίσει από 4net για το soho... Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## nobig

εμένα το ρουτερ μου βγάζει τα ακόλουθα στατιστικά

                            Downstream  	Upstream
SNR Margin (dB): 	    30.3  	  31.0 
Attenuation (dB):           25.0  	  10.0 
Output Power (dBm): 	11.3          16.1 
Attainable Rate (Kbps):   7072  	1056 

Σύμφωνα με το πίνακα όμως με το attenuation πρέπει να έχω περίπου 14Μbps, τελικά α πίανω 14 ή τα 7 που λέει το ρουτερ

----------


## yiapap

> εμένα το ρουτερ μου βγάζει τα ακόλουθα στατιστικά
> 
>                             Downstream  	Upstream
> SNR Margin (dB): 	    30.3  	  31.0 
> Attenuation (dB):           25.0  	  10.0 
> Output Power (dBm): 	11.3          16.1 
> Attainable Rate (Kbps):   7072  	1056 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το πίνακα όμως με το attenuation πρέπει να έχω περίπου 14Μbps, τελικά α πίανω 14 ή τα 7 που λέει το ρουτερ


Ο router σου μιλάει για ADSL ενώ ο πίνακας για ADSL2+
Άρα και οι δύο έχουν δίκιο  :Wink:

----------


## nobig

Σωστός! άρα με αυτά τα stats είμαι κοντά στα 14 με adsl2

----------


## yiapap

Αν είσαι σε καλό δίκτυο ναι. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω παραμάζωμα όλα τα posts και να κάνω έναν αντίστοιχο πίνακα για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα (όχι για της Αυστραλίας) αλλά ο χρόνος....  :Sad: 
*
Πάντως αν κάποιος έχει τη διάθεση να βοηθήσει χρειάζομαι ένα Excel με 4 στήλες*
Α (1=ADSL 2=ADSL2+)
B (Attainable rate--> Όχι την ταχύτητα κλειδώματος εκτός αν είναι μικρότερη ή ίση με το attainable)
C (Attenuation)
D (SNR)
Αν κάποιο καλό άντροπο μπορεί...   :Worthy:

----------


## autokinitakias

Με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά,είναι λογικό να έχω τόσα προβλήματα;
Συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις τηλεφωνίας και Internet,διάρκεια τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων 2-3 λεπτά,κακή ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## harris

> Με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά,είναι λογικό να έχω τόσα προβλήματα;
> Συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις τηλεφωνίας και Internet,διάρκεια τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων 2-3 λεπτά,κακή ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας.


Ναι... με τόσο θόρυβο η γραμμή σου είναι λογικό είναι τελειώς ασταθής  :Sad:

----------


## tasoss

Θα ηθελς να ρωτησω το εξης.Πως γινεται το attenuation downstream(και τα υπολοιπα αναλογα) να ειναι μια φορα 26-27 και καποιες αλλες 22-23?Εννοω μετα απο disconnect.
Τι ισχυει για την γραμμη μου?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## George_Prix

> Θα ηθελς να ρωτησω το εξης.Πως γινεται το attenuation downstream(και τα υπολοιπα αναλογα) να ειναι μια φορα 26-27 και καποιες αλλες 22-23?Εννοω μετα απο disconnect.
> Τι ισχυει για την γραμμη μου?
> Ευχαριστω!


To ακομα πιο περιεργο ειναι κατι διακυμανσεις της ταξεως των 10-15 dB που εχω εγω σε σχεση με τις πρωτες μερες που ενεργοποιηθηκα.  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

Kάποιες μικρές διακυμάνσεις είναι λογικές να υπάρχουν... αλλά όταν φτάνουμε να μιλάμε για 10-15 είναι μάλλον περίεργο, και μάλλον θα άρχιζα να ψάχνω τον εξοπλισμό μου  :Thinking:

----------


## kage

εχω 1mb γραμμη γιατι λεει adsl2+?
ποιο απο τα παραπανω ειναι snr?
αν καταλαβα καλα θα χω 4μβ μαχ κ 3χιλ αποσταση απο dslam?

----------


## maik

> εχω 1mb γραμμη γιατι λεει adsl2+?
> ποιο απο τα παραπανω ειναι snr?
> αν καταλαβα καλα θα χω 4μβ μαχ κ 3χιλ αποσταση απο dslam?


Ειναι το 36 και 21 .Παρα πολυ καλα .

Το ADSL2+ απλα λεει οτι εισαι σε τετοιο dslam.

----------


## kage

1)το calculator bgazei 12mb...2896 Μέτρα-ειναι λογικο σε τοσο μεγαλη αποσταση να εχει καλο ποσοστο θορυβου?
2)<<Eπίσης γίνεται φανερό ότι μετά τα 2,5km δεν έχει νόημα το ADSL2+ γιατί καλύπτεσαι και το απλό ADSL1.>>αρα αυτο δεν ισχυει...αλλαξετο οτι μετα τα 3κμ δεν αξιζει π πεφτει στα 8μβ,εκτος κ αν κανω κατι λαθος
3)<<κάθε χιλιόμετρο κατεβαινει 8Μbps>>αν ισχυει θα πρεπει να ειμαι λιγοτερο απο 4μβ

----------


## doctoris

Αυτό δηλαδή που μου βγάζει εμένα το Linksys τι παει να πει?
Downstream Margin:   	 0 db  	   	 
Upstream Margin:  	 30 db 	  	 
Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 115 	  	 
Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 10

----------


## George_Prix

> Αυτό δηλαδή που μου βγάζει εμένα το Linksys τι παει να πει?
> Downstream Margin:   	 0 db  	   	 
> Upstream Margin:  	 30 db 	  	 
> Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 115 	  	 
> Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 10


Παει να πει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τις παραπανω τιμες  :Wink:

----------


## maik

> Παει να πει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τις παραπανω τιμες


Μαλον κατι δεν παει καλα με την γραμμη σου.

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό δηλαδή που μου βγάζει εμένα το Linksys τι παει να πει?
> Downstream Margin:   	 0 db  	   	 
> Upstream Margin:  	 30 db 	  	 
> Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 115 	  	 
> Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 10


Ότι δεν έχεις σύνδεση.

----------


## doctoris

Και όμως η γραμμή είναι 1024 Forthnet και κατεβάζω με 106kb/sec χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

DSL Status:   	 Up  	   	 
  	  	  	DSL Modulation Mode:  	 ADSL2+ 	  	 
  	  	  	DSL Path Mode:  	 INTERLEAVED 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Rate:  	 1021 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Rate:  	 253 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Margin:  	 0 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Margin:  	 31 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 117 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 10 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Transmit Power:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Transmit Power:  	 0 	  	 


PVC Connection

  	  	  	Encapsulation:  	 RFC 2364 PPPoA 	  	 
  	  	  	Multiplexing:  	 VC 	  	 
  	  	  	QoS:  	 UBR 	  	 
  	  	  	PCR Rate:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	SCR Rate:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	Autodetect:  	 Disable 	  	 
  	  	  	VPI:  	 8  	  	 
  	  	  	VCI: 	 35  	  	 
  	  	  	Enable:  	 Yes 	  	 
  	  	  	PVC Status:  	 Applied

----------


## xolloth

ρε παιδια ολα ειναι σχετικα.
δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι εαν κλειδωνειs π.χ. στα 22000κbps,το ανωτερο που μπορειs να πιασειs ειναι 2,7ΜΒ/s.
εγω κλειδωνω στα 21800/509 και εχω πιασει μεχρι 3,1ΜΒ/s πραγμα που πολλοι το εχουν αμφισβητησει στο φορουμ,αλλα οταν τουs ανεβασα την σχετικη φωτο,δεν μπορουν να το εξηγησουν.
γιαυτο το λογο προτεινω σε ολουs να βαλουν εναν download manager [εγω εχω τον DAP PREMIUM] και να κατεβασουν απο εναν γρηγορο server [microsoft,tucows,forthnet κ.λ.π.]4-5 αρχεια συγχρονωs.
μονο ετσι θα δειτε στα ποσα κλειδωνει η γραμμη σαs.
καλη η θεωρια αλλα η πραξη μετραει.

----------


## cmos

> .... εγω κλειδωνω στα 21800/509 και εχω πιασει μεχρι 3,1ΜΒ/s.....


  :Smile:  ........

----------


## xolloth

μπορει να φαινεται κουφο αλλα ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## George_Prix

> μπορει να φαινεται κουφο αλλα ειναι αληθεια.


Φιλε δεν εχω μιλησει τοσο καιρο για το θεμα αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω την αναγκη σου να γινεις πιστευτος σε αυτο το θεμα.  :Thinking: 

Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι απλα κανεις λαθος.

Aν θελεις δοκιμασε να κανεις μετρησεις με ΑΥΤΟ το προγραμμα που δειχνει τη συνολικη κινηση απο και προς το router.

Εκτος και αν το USR δεν υποστηριζει SNMP.

----------


## mpotsos

εγω εχω τα κατωθι,τι γνωμη εχετε;

DSL Modulation Mode:  	MultiMode
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	7104 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	509 kbps
*Downstream Margin: 	4 db*
Upstream Margin: 	23 db
*Downstream Line Attenuation: 	39 db*
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	10.5 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	12 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	20 db
	Cisco Logo

PVC Connection 	 

Encapsulation:	RFC 2516 PPPoE
Multiplexing: 	LLC
Qos: 	UBR
Pcr Rate: 	0
Scr Rate: 	0
Autodetect: 	Disable
VPI: 	8
VCI: 	35
Enable: 	Yes
PVC Status: 	Up

----------


## harris

> εγω εχω τα κατωθι,τι γνωμη εχετε;



Έχουμε (εγώ κι ο εαυτός μου δηλαδή  :Razz:  ) τη γνώμη πως θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις αυτό και μετά αυτό, μπας και δεις τα αρκετά παραπάνω που μπορείς... και αν δεν μπορεσεις δηλώνεις βλάβη  :Wink:

----------


## lorenzo8

Καλυσπερα παιδια αυτα ειναι απο το ρουτερ της 4thnet το cl110

Line Rate 	13405 Kbps 	509 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate 	15384 Kbps 	1249 Kbps
Noise Margin 	6.1 dB 	27.9 dB
Line Attenuation 	30.5 dB 	14.1 dB
Output Power 	12.3 dBm 	19.2 dBm

αυτες τις τιμες μπορω να τις αλλαξω?γιατι κατεβαζω το πολυ με 680kbps?

----------


## xolloth

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εαν κατεβαζω 1 αρχειο με 2,5-3ΜΒ/s οπωs μου δειχνει οDAP,αλλα και ο χρονοs που κραταω με το ρολοι,γιατι θα πρεπει να κανω αλλεs μετρησειs.
εχω επανειλλημενα πει οτι με ενδιαφερει η πραξη και οχι η θεωρητικη πλευρα τηs ταχυτηταs.
kαι εν πασει περιπτωσει σημασια εχει οτι αυτα που μου δινει ο παροχοs μου ,τα περνω.

----------


## harris

> αυτες τις τιμες μπορω να τις αλλαξω?γιατι κατεβαζω το πολυ με 680kbps?


Η γραμμή σου δείχνει να παίζει άριστα... το γιατί κατεβάζεις με 680kBps είναι μια άλλη ιστορία, που όπως έχουμε ξαναπει δεν αφορά το παρόν νήμα  :Wink: 




> γιατι θα πρεπει να κανω αλλεs μετρησειs.


Να μην κάνεις... αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος από τη γραμμή σου αυτό είναι καλό... Σου ξαναλέω ότι τα 3mBps που αναφέρεις είναι πλασματικά και μάλλον οφείλονται σε λάθος του DAP, αλλά όπως και να 'χει η γραμμή σου είναι άριστη.  :Wink:

----------


## George_Prix

> Η γραμμή σου δείχνει να παίζει άριστα... το γιατί κατεβάζεις με 680kBps είναι μια άλλη ιστορία, που όπως έχουμε ξαναπει δεν αφορά το παρόν νήμα 
> 
> 
> 
> Να μην κάνεις... αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος από τη γραμμή σου αυτό είναι καλό... Σου ξαναλέω ότι τα 3mBps που αναφέρεις είναι πλασματικά και μάλλον οφείλονται σε λάθος του DAP, αλλά όπως και να 'χει η γραμμή σου είναι άριστη.


Aυτο ακριβως δεν καταλαβα.  :Thinking: 

Γιατι τοσο καψα για το 3,1 MB/s.

Αυτο κατα 99% ειναι λανθασμενη μετρηση, αλλα εγω και τα μισα να επιανα θα ημουνα πολυ ευχαριστημενος.  :Wink:

----------


## xolloth

δεν ειπα οτι πιανω μονιμα 3,1ΜΒ,απλα ειπα οτι τα εχει η ταχυτητα μου και τα αντεχει.
εκτοs απο τον DAP που μου τα εχει δειξει μου τα εχει δειξει και οinternet download manager,αρα δεν εχει προβλημα ο DAP.
ειμαι ευχαριστημενοs γιατι αυτα που μου "εταξε "η φορθνετ μου τα δινει και με το παραπανω.
μην νομιζεται οτι ασχολουμε ολη μερα με το ποσο πιο γρηγορα θα κατεβασω,το εχω ηδη βαρεθει.
για την συζητηση ανεφερα τι πιανω και για να λεμε οτι δεν ειναι ολοι δυσαρεστημενοι με την φορθνετ,
αλλωστε εγω στα 3 χρονια που ειμαι στην εν λογω εταιρεια δεν ειχα ποτε σπουδαιο προβλημα.
ειμαι απο τουs τυχερουs.

----------


## harris

> ειμαι ευχαριστημενοs γιατι αυτα που μου "εταξε "η φορθνετ μου τα δινει και με το παραπανω.


Σε όλους (σχεδόν τέλως πάντων) τα δίνει η 4νετ... το θέμα είναι ότι εσύ είσαι από τους πολύ τυχερούς με άριστο βρόχο  :Wink:

----------


## DJ_TEO

Output Power (dBm) up/down =  1 / 17
			 Attenuation (dB) up/down = 8 / 11
			 Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 7 / 30

Πως σχολιαζετε αυτα τα στοιχεια?

----------


## PwNaGe

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα σε αυτό το πολυπαθές Thread . 
Mιας και πλέον μπορώ να μετράω αντίστροφα για την 4νετ ενεργοποίηση μου είπα να την ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω με την ποιότητα και αντοχή της γραμμής μου.

Έκανα τον τεχνικο έλεγχο μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας κι έπερνα τις τιμές που θα δείτε πιο κάτω.

Είμαι κι εγώ στην νευραλγική ευρυζωνικά περιοχή της Νίκαιας και θεωρώ πως η παρούσα απορία μου αντιπροσωπεύει αρκετό κόσμο της περιοχής μιας και η απόσταση μου απο τον βρόγχο είναι περίπου το μέσο όρο της μέγιστης/ελάχιστης απόστασης του νικαιώτη απο τον βρόγχο της Κονδύλη ( μοναδικός νομιζω....).

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να εκφράσω κάποιες απορίες Newbie σχετικά με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου αλλά και να ζητήσω και τα σχόλια σας για τα νούμερα.




Με τα παραπάνω στατιστικά έχω τις εξής απορίες : 

1) το Line Attentuation δε θα πρεπε να χωρίζεται σε Down & Up ξεχωριστά ; Μήπως αυτό που εγώ βλέπω είναι το αποτέλεσμα κάποιας αφαίρεσης ?

2) το OUTPUT POWER με ανησυχεί αρκετά αλλά να φαντάζομαι με την αγορά ενός πολύ καλού ρούτερ καινούργιας τεχνολογίας adsl2+ θα λυθεί ;

3) Για ποιο λόγο ακριβως το Line Attentuation θα αυξηθεί με το ADSL2+ αφού από οσο έχω καταλάβει αυτό δείχνει την εξασθένιση του σήματος της γραμμής σε σχέση με την απόσταση; Τί αλλάζει δηλαδή;
ΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ;

4) το Noise Margin είναι καλό πιστεύω.

5) Αρκετές φορές παίρνω πάρα πολλά HEC errors sto DOWN . Να με ανησυχεί ιδιαίτερα; Είναι κάτι που χρήζει προσοχής; 

6) Το Attainable DS Rate τί είναι στο περίπου; Υπάρχει γενικώς κάποιο άλλο στατιστικό που θα πρέπει να προσέξω;

Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα και να με συγχωρείτε αλλα θα ήθελα να έχω την εμπεριστατωμένη κι έμπειρη άποψη σας ώστε να έχω κι εγώ μια πρώτη εικόνα. 

Σας Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .

----------


## harris

> 1) το Line Attentuation δε θα πρεπε να χωρίζεται σε Down & Up ξεχωριστά ; Μήπως αυτό που εγώ βλέπω είναι το αποτέλεσμα κάποιας αφαίρεσης ?
> 
> 2) το OUTPUT POWER με ανησυχεί αρκετά αλλά να φαντάζομαι με την αγορά ενός πολύ καλού ρούτερ καινούργιας τεχνολογίας adsl2+ θα λυθεί ;
> 
> 3) Για ποιο λόγο ακριβως το Line Attentuation θα αυξηθεί με το ADSL2+ αφού από οσο έχω καταλάβει αυτό δείχνει την εξασθένιση του σήματος της γραμμής σε σχέση με την απόσταση; Τί αλλάζει δηλαδή;
> ΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ;
> 
> 4) το Noise Margin είναι καλό πιστεύω.
> 
> ...


1) Κανονικά ναι, αλλά προφανώς το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ σου δίνει μόνο το download...

2) Δεν είναι πολύ αυξημένο...

3) Διότι μετράει την εξασθαίνηση του σήματος.

4) Καλό είναι, ναι...

5) Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς πολλά...

6) Είναι η θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα που λέει το ρούτερ σου ότι μπορείς να πιάσεις... μην δίνεις σημασία σ'αυτό τώρα... θα αλλάξει με την καινούρια γραμμή.

----------


## PwNaGe

> 3) Διότι μετράει την εξασθαίνηση του σήματος.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς πολλά...


3) ναι το γνωρίζω αυτό αλλα ΓΙΑΤΙ αλλάζει αφού η απόσταση παραμένει ίδια?

5) Αυτή τη στιγμή με 15 ώρες σύνδεσης : 




> Statistics Downstream Upstream 
> K 33  9  
> R 0  0  
> S 1  1  
> D 1  1  
> Super Frames 3257868  3257866  
> Super Frame Errors 734  2  
> RS Words 0  0  
> RS Correctable Errors 0  0  
> ...


τι λες;

----------


## harris

> 3) ναι το γνωρίζω αυτό αλλα ΓΙΑΤΙ αλλάζει αφού η απόσταση παραμένει ίδια?


Γιατί αλλάζει το εύρος των συχνοτήτων  :Wink: 




> 5) Αυτή τη στιγμή με 15 ώρες σύνδεσης


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό...  :Thinking:

----------


## PwNaGe

Αν και δε κατάλαβα τις λακωνικές σου απαντήσεις....( εύρος συχνοτήτων )
παρόλαυτα θες να μου πεις ένα νούμερο που θα πρέπει να περίμένω στο περίπου για Attentuation ?

----------


## harris

> Αν και δε κατάλαβα τις λακωνικές σου απαντήσεις....


Έκθεση να γράψω; Τι να σου πω περισσότερο, αφού στα είπα ντε  :Wink: 




> παρόλαυτα θες να μου πεις ένα νούμερο που θα πρέπει να περίμένω στο περίπου για Attentuation ?


Δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα, αλήθεια...  :Sad:

----------


## manuel

Πες τε μου απόψεις.Συνχρονίζω στα 16.185  .δεν θα έπρεπε να πιάνω πολύ περισσότερα?

Operation Data____Upstream____Downstream 
Noise Margin________21 dB________6 dB 
Attenuation________22 dB_______16 dB

----------


## harris

> Πες τε μου απόψεις.Συνχρονίζω στα 16.185  .δεν θα έπρεπε να πιάνω πολύ περισσότερα?
> 
> Operation Data____Upstream____Downstream 
> Noise Margin________21 dB________6 dB 
> Attenuation________22 dB_______16 dB


Ναι... ξεκίνα από αυτό και ξαναλέμε  :Wink:

----------


## manuel

> Ναι... ξεκίνα από αυτό και ξαναλέμε



Αν είχα οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου ή στην εγκατάσταση δεν θα είχα αυτές τις τιμές σωστά?

εφόσων έχω 16 downstream Attenuation θα έπρεπε να συνχρονίζω κοντά στα 20

----------


## harris

> Αν είχα οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου ή στην εγκατάσταση δεν θα είχα αυτές τις τιμές σωστά?
> 
> εφόσων έχω 16 downstream Attenuation θα έπρεπε να συνχρονίζω κοντά στα 20


Τα 16dB εξασθαίνησης είναι καλά όντως... από την στιγμή που δεν μπορείς να δεις καλή ταχύτητα όμως σημαίνει πως κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αυτό μας δείχνουν τα 6dB του Noise Margin  :Wink:

----------


## George_Prix

> Τα 16dB εξασθαίνησης είναι καλά όντως... από την στιγμή που δεν μπορείς να δεις καλή ταχύτητα όμως σημαίνει πως κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αυτό μας δείχνουν τα 6dB του Noise Margin


Tα 6 του Noise φιλε, ειναι πατεντα της Forthnet και με μια μικρη αποκλιση ολοι οι χρηστες εχουμε την ιδια τιμη.

Απο οτι εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα το χαμηλο Noise Margin ειναι ενας τροπος για υψηλοτερες ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου.

----------


## DJ_TEO

> Tα 6 του Noise φιλε, ειναι πατεντα της Forthnet και με μια μικρη αποκλιση ολοι οι χρηστες εχουμε την ιδια τιμη.
> 
> Απο οτι εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα το χαμηλο Noise Margin ειναι ενας τροπος για υψηλοτερες ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου.


Και εγω εχω αυτην την απορροια γιατι βλεπω ολους εδω να ζητουν Noise Margin κοντα στα 6db ενω στην πραγματικοτητα το ιδανικο ειναι να εχεις μεγαλη τιμη...

----------


## harris

> Και εγω εχω αυτην την απορροια γιατι βλεπω ολους εδω να ζητουν Noise Margin κοντα στα 6db ενω στην πραγματικοτητα το ιδανικο ειναι να εχεις μεγαλη τιμη...


Το ιδανικό είναι να έχεις υψηλή τιμή στο SNR. Όσοι περνάνε στα ιδιόκτητα με τις πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες, οι πάροχοι σετάρουν τα dslam να αποδέχονται οριακά θόρυβο στο 6 ώστε να μπορείς να πάρεις υψηλότερες ταχύτητες...

----------


## manuel

Ωραία άρα sorry δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν πιάνω παραπάνω

Όλοι όσοι είναι στην Forthnet έχουν 6

----------


## harris

> Ωραία άρα sorry δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν πιάνω παραπάνω
> 
> Όλοι όσοι είναι στην Forthnet έχουν 6


Γιατι διαφέρει η απόστασή σου από το κέντρο... είναι ο συνδιασμός απόστασης και θορύβου που επιδρά, όχι μόνο το ένα από τα δύο  :Wink:

----------


## George_Prix

> Ωραία άρα sorry δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν πιάνω παραπάνω
> 
> Όλοι όσοι είναι στην Forthnet έχουν 6


Απο οτι βλεπω στο ADSL info σου, συγχρονιζεις στα 17187/509.

Οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω τι παραπανω ψαχνεις να πιασεις.

Το να μην καταφερνεις να πιασεις την ταχυτητα στην οποια συγχρονιζεις ειναι αλλη υποθεση.

Μπορει να φταιει ο παροχος που δεν ειναι σε θεση να σου δωσει την ταχυτητα αυτη, οπως επισης εσυ μπορει να προσπαθεις να δεις τοσο υψηλη ταχυτητα με λαθος τροπο.

Δοκιμασες να κατεβασεις απο 2-3 γρηγορους FTP ταυτοχρονα?  :Thinking:

----------


## manuel

> Απο οτι βλεπω στο ADSL info σου, συγχρονιζεις στα 17187/509.
> 
> Οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω τι παραπανω ψαχνεις να πιασεις.
> 
> Το να μην καταφερνεις να πιασεις την ταχυτητα στην οποια συγχρονιζεις ειναι αλλη υποθεση.
> 
> Μπορει να φταιει ο παροχος που δεν ειναι σε θεση να σου δωσει την ταχυτητα αυτη, οπως επισης εσυ μπορει να προσπαθεις να δεις τοσο υψηλη ταχυτητα με λαθος τροπο.
> 
> Δοκιμασες να κατεβασεις απο 2-3 γρηγορους FTP ταυτοχρονα?


Δυστηχώς έχω πέσει στα 16 Mbit.
Το θέμα είναι ότι σύμφωνα με τις τιμές που έχω και τις μετρίσεις που έχουν γίνει εδώ μέσα θα έπρεπε να είμαι πάνω απο 20

το 16 downstream Attenuation δείχνει την απόσταση που είμαι απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.Αν ήμουν πιο μακρυά η τιμή θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη.Μήπως απλά η Forthnet περιορίζει την ταχύτητα συνχρονισμού για να κερδίσει bandwidth ??

Αυτή είναι η απορία μου

----------


## harris

> το 16 downstream Attenuation δείχνει την απόσταση που είμαι απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.Αν ήμουν πιο μακρυά η τιμή θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη.Μήπως απλά η Forthnet περιορίζει την ταχύτητα συνχρονισμού για να κερδίσει bandwidth ??
> 
> Αυτή είναι η απορία μου


Και θα συνεχίσεις να την έχεις όσο δεν ακούς τι σου λένε και πας σε μια μαγική συνομωσία...

Σου είπα ήδη: η γραμμή σου κάπου έχει πρόβλημα. Θες να το ψάξεις; Καλώς. Αν όχι δεν σου φταίει ούτε η 4νετ ούτα τα ούφο.  :Wink:

----------


## manuel

> Και θα συνεχίσεις να την έχεις όσο δεν ακούς τι σου λένε και πας σε μια μαγική συνομωσία...
> 
> Σου είπα ήδη: η γραμμή σου κάπου έχει πρόβλημα. Θες να το ψάξεις; Καλώς. Αν όχι δεν σου φταίει ούτε η 4νετ ούτα τα ούφο.


Αυτο που λέω είναι ότι αν είχα οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα δεν θα είχα τις τιμές που ανέφερα
τωρα αν αυτό που λέω δεν σου φαίνεται λογικό τι να πω...

αν είχα πρόβλημα το Downstream Attenuation δεν θα ήταν 16 αλλα 36
και ούτε το Noise Margin 6

Ας μου δώσει και κάποιος άλλος την γνώμη του

Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> αν είχα πρόβλημα το Downstream Attenuation δεν θα ήταν 16 αλλα 36
> και ούτε το Noise Margin 6


Φίλε μου, το πρόβλημα στη γραμμή σου δεν είναι η εξασθαίνηση, αφού είσαι σχετικά κοντά στο κέντρο, αλλά ο θόρυβος που υπάρχει με αποτέλεσμα να έχει λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο (Signal to Noise Ratio, SNR) στο 6, χωρίς όμως να βλέπεις το πλήρες εύρος της γραμμής που θα μπορούσες (δηλαδή 15-16Mbps αντί για 19-21 που θα μπορούσες).

Αν θέλεις να δεις που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα ακολούθα τον οδηγό που σου έδειξα, και αν δεν υπάρχει εκεί το πρόβλημα, τότε πρέπει να ασχοληθεί η 4νετ να τσεκάρει την γραμμή σου για βραχυκύκλωμα.

Αυτά... ας σου πει και κάνας άλλος αυτό που θέλεις να  ακούσεις τώρα  :Razz:

----------


## manuel

> Φίλε μου, το πρόβλημα στη γραμμή σου δεν είναι η εξασθαίνηση, αφού είσαι σχετικά κοντά στο κέντρο, αλλά ο θόρυβος που υπάρχει με αποτέλεσμα να έχει λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο (Signal to Noise Ratio, SNR) στο 6, χωρίς όμως να βλέπεις το πλήρες εύρος της γραμμής που θα μπορούσες (δηλαδή 15-16Mbps αντί για 19-21 που θα μπορούσες).
> 
> Αν θέλεις να δεις που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα ακολούθα τον οδηγό που σου έδειξα, και αν δεν υπάρχει εκεί το πρόβλημα, τότε πρέπει να ασχοληθεί η 4νετ να τσεκάρει την γραμμή σου για βραχυκύκλωμα.
> 
> Αυτά... ας σου πει και κάνας άλλος αυτό που θέλεις να  ακούσεις τώρα


Σ'ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.  :Smile: 
απλά το Noise είναι 6 σε όλους που βρίσκονται στο ιδιοκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet

Θα μιλήσω και με το support της Forthnet

----------


## harris

> απλά το Noise είναι 6 σε όλους που βρίσκονται στο ιδιοκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet


Όχι όλοι... οι περισσότεροι  :Wink: 

Όπως σου ξαναείπα, όταν ανάβουμε το μόντεμ μας και κάνει συγχρονισμό με την πόρτα μας στο κέντρο η πόρτα εξετάζει την γραμμή μας και βλέπει τι μπορεί να «σηκώσει»... αν δει λοιπόν ότι η γραμμή μας δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει όλο το εύρος, βρίσκει απλά το σημείο στο οποίο η γραμμή κλειδώνει με αποδεκτό θορυβο στα 6dB και όσο μεγαλύτερο εύρος γίνεται  :Wink: 

Γι'αυτό και βλέπεις πολλούς με SNR στα 6dB  :Wink:

----------


## makaros06

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	701
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	9716
US Margin 	  	19
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	28
US Line Attenuation 	  	17
Peak Cell Rate 	  	1653 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	8906
CRC Tx Fast 	  	7
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0


Παιδιά Γειά σας, είμαι καινούριος στο νήμα αυτό. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής που δίνει ο router μου (i3-Vood 453W με χρησιδάνειο από τη Vivodi) είναι αυτά που αναφέρω παραπάνω. Έχω σύνδεση ADSL2+ στα 10 mbits Download/512 kbps upload (Vivodi maxx10). Πιστεύω ότι η ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει το router μου είναι καλή στην παρούσα φάση. Όμως με ανησυχεί πολύ το Downstream SNR margin το οποίο είναι μόνο 6 db (χάλια, θεωρητικά πάντα). Θέλω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για την ποιότητα της γραμμής μου και σε ποιά μέγιστη ταχύτητα θα μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει το router μου (εάν π.χ. έβαζα forthnet στα 24 Mbps)? Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## harris

> Θέλω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για την ποιότητα της γραμμής μου και σε ποιά μέγιστη ταχύτητα θα μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει το router μου (εάν π.χ. έβαζα forthnet στα 24 Mbps)? Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Όπως είπες κι εσύ η γραμμή σου δείχνει να παίζει οριακά ήδη στα 10Mbps... είναι προφανές ότι κάτι δημιουργεί θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου, άρα ξεκίνα από δω και τα λέμε  :Wink: 

Αν αλλάξεις πάροχο και παραμείνει ο θόρυβος τότε δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι προς τα επάνω... είπαμε, είναι ήδη οριακή η σύνδεσή σου  :Wink:

----------


## lorenzo8

εγω στα ποσα θα πρεπει να κλειδωνω ρε παιδια??



Line Mode 	ADSL2+  	Line State 	Show Time  
Line Power State 	L0  	Line Up Time 	01:00:31:08 
Line Coding 	Trellis On  	Line Up Count 	1 

Statistics 	Downstream 	Upstream
Line Rate 	13790 Kbps 	509 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate 	15480 Kbps 	1233 Kbps
Noise Margin 	5.5 dB 	29.0 dB
Line Attenuation 	30.0 dB 	14.0 dB
Output Power 	12.4 dBm 	19.2 dBm

----------


## harris

> εγω στα ποσα θα πρεπει να κλειδωνω ρε παιδια??


Τι εννοείς; Στα όσα κλειδώνεις και σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## devdok

Καλησπερα σας.

Μιας και ενδιαφερομαι να παω σε αλλο παροχο,
θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εαν απο το usr 9105 modem μου, που ειναι adsl,
μπορω να μαθω ποσο καλη θα ειναι η γραμμη μου σε adsl2+ (forthnet, on, netone,etc)
Τα στοιχεια που μου δινει το μοντεμ μου τωρα ειναι τα εξης :
(Οτε/Οτενετ 1μβ πακετο)


SNR Margin (dB):  	30.2   	31.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	21.5  	10.5 
Output Power (dBm): 	11.6  	11.3 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 	10336  	1300

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## harris

> Καλησπερα σας.
> 
> Μιας και ενδιαφερομαι να παω σε αλλο παροχο,
> θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εαν απο το usr 9105 modem μου, που ειναι adsl,
> μπορω να μαθω ποσο καλη θα ειναι η γραμμη μου σε adsl2+ (forthnet, on, netone,etc)
> Τα στοιχεια που μου δινει το μοντεμ μου τωρα ειναι τα εξης :
> (Οτε/Οτενετ 1μβ πακετο)
> 
> 
> ...


Αν και τα στατιστικά σου θα αλλάξουν πολύ μετά την αλλαγή του παρόχου, μάλλον θα έχεις αρκετά καλές ταχύτητες, αλλά όχι κορυφαίες  :Wink:

----------


## DJ_TEO

Output Power (dBm) up/down =  1 / 17
			Attenuation (dB) up/down = 8 / 11
			Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 7 / 31

Δωστε μου μια γνωμη και για τα δικα μου στοιχεια. Μεχρι το 1Mbps δεν αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα.

----------


## harris

> Μεχρι το 1Mbps δεν αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα.


Μια χαρά σε κόβω... όχι για τρελλές ταχύτητες αλλά μπορεί να γίνει κάτι καλό αν δεν αλλάξουν τραγικά οι τιμές σου :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic


		harris στα τελευταία 2-3 posts γράφεις σαν να είσαι σε εκπομπή με ταρό, να σου πώ το μέλλον σου κλπ  :Razz:

----------


## bruce lee

καλισπερα

ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα και θελω να ρωτησω κατι?μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως υπολογιζεις τα 500kbps.δηλ. οταν καποιος κατεβαζει με 500kbps ποσο κατεβαζει ουσιαστικα?με 500kb ποσο?ειναι ιδια μεταξυ τους?kbps με kb.η διαφορα αναμεσα στα mbit και ΜΒ?ευχαριστο. θελω πολυ να μου εξιγισει καποιος γιατι τα εχω μπερδεψη.

----------


## DJ_TEO

> καλισπερα
> 
> ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα και θελω να ρωτησω κατι?μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως υπολογιζεις τα 500kbps.δηλ. οταν καποιος κατεβαζει με 500kbps ποσο κατεβαζει ουσιαστικα?με 500kb ποσο?ειναι ιδια μεταξυ τους?kbps με kb.η διαφορα αναμεσα στα mbit και ΜΒ?ευχαριστο. θελω πολυ να μου εξιγισει καποιος γιατι τα εχω μπερδεψη.


Εισαι Off topic αλλα σου απαντω.
Τα kbit/s ή kbps/s ειναι 8πλασια των KB ή kbyte/s. Αρα η τιμη 500kbps/8 = 62,5KB/s
Οσο για τα Mbit/s και τα Mbyte/s, επισης καμια σχεση. 1mbit=1024kbps/8=128KB/s

----------


## harris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		harris στα τελευταία 2-3 posts γράφεις σαν να είσαι σε εκπομπή με ταρό, να σου πώ το μέλλον σου κλπ




Off Topic




Ε σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις πως αλλιώς να απαντήσεις... Σαν την Πυθία... ανάβω τα ματζούνια φτιάχνω κεφάλι και ότι μου κατέβει το γράφω  :Crazy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bruce lee

τα 62,5KB/s μεταφραζονται σε ΜΒ?και οταν καποιος κατεβαζει με 1500τι?ΚΒ εννοειται με 1,5mbit?

----------


## maik

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		harris στα τελευταία 2-3 posts γράφεις σαν να είσαι σε εκπομπή με ταρό, να σου πώ το μέλλον σου κλπ


Με τετοιες ερωτησεις πως να απαντησει ο ανθρωπος; Αφου η ευκολη λυση που βρηκαν ολοι ειναι να λενε τα στοιχεια τους και να περιμενουν απαντηση. Βαριουνται να διαβασουν 5 σελιδες, που θα μαθουν και κατι.

----------


## DJ_TEO

> τα 62,5KB/s μεταφραζονται σε ΜΒ?και οταν καποιος κατεβαζει με 1500τι?ΚΒ εννοειται με 1,5mbit?


Μεταφραζονται σε ΜΒ. Αν τα διαιρεσεις με το 1024 θα παρεις ως αποτελεσμα τα ΜΒ που κατεβαζεις  ανα δευτερολεπτο. 1500Kbps/1024=1.46mbit

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Παρατηρώ οτι αν και τα στατιστικά είναι αρκετά καλά.. το Output power στο downstream είναι αρκετά μεγάλο.. Ιδέες?

----------


## shaq141a

> Παρατηρώ οτι αν και τα στατιστικά είναι αρκετά καλά.. το Output power στο downstream είναι αρκετά μεγάλο.. Ιδέες?


Δυστυχώς καθόλου καλά δεν είναι. Τέτοια στατιστικά δεν είναι καλά για adsl2+

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δυστυχώς καθόλου καλά δεν είναι. Τέτοια στατιστικά δεν είναι καλά για adsl2+


Μιλάμε για συγχρονισμό στα 4mbps όμως..  :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

To πόσο Output power θα "ξοδεύει" το router εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την ταχύτητα κλειδώματος. Όμως αν ο θόρυβος είναι υψηλός (χαμηλό SNR) τότε αναγκαστικά θα ανέβει κατά πολύ το Output

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Επειδή είναι shared llu η σύνδεση αν ζητηθεί "ψηφιακός καθαρισμός" στο 121 παίζει να φτιάξει?  :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

Δεν χάνεις τίποτα. Αλλά για καλό και για κακό έλεγξε την καλωδίωση σου  :Wink:

----------


## Morgendil

καλησπέρα  :Smile: 
εγώ έλεγα επειδή από vivo δε βλέπω προκοπή ... και έλεγα να πάω forthnet αλλά βλέποντας τα stats σας ... καλύτερα να το κλείσω το μαγαζί και να πάω για dialup?  :Razz:  τι λέτε οεο? :Smile:  θα πιάσω άραγε ποτέ πάνω από 2mbγραμμη(3693 Μέτρα από κόμβο)? :Razz: 

Output Power (dBm) up/down =  11.5 / 18.0
Attenuation (dB) up/down = 31.5 / 51.0
Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 15.0 / 9.5
Vendor Id (local/remote) = ALCB / BDCM

----------


## DJ_TEO

> καλησπέρα 
> εγώ έλεγα επειδή από vivo δε βλέπω προκοπή ... και έλεγα να πάω forthnet αλλά βλέποντας τα stats σας ... καλύτερα να το κλείσω το μαγαζί και να πάω για dialup?  τι λέτε οεο? θα πιάσω άραγε ποτέ πάνω από 2mbγραμμη(3693 Μέτρα από κόμβο)?
> 
> Output Power (dBm) up/down =  11.5 / 18.0
> Attenuation (dB) up/down = 31.5 / 51.0
> Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 15.0 / 9.5
> Vendor Id (local/remote) = ALCB / BDCM


Αυτο το 51db attenuation down σε σκωτονει...
Βεβαια δεν ειναι το βελτιστο γιατι βλεπω απο το Paste σου οτι εχεις speedtouch router. Ισως με καποιο αξιολογο(fritz) κλειδωσεις με καλυτερες τιμες... γενικα ειναι δυσκολο να δεις μεγαλες ταχυτητες του ADSL2+... Θα σου προτεινα αν περνας τα 2mbit μια 6αρα γραμμη :Wink:

----------


## Morgendil

> Αυτο το 51db attenuation down σε σκωτονει...
> Βεβαια δεν ειναι το βελτιστο γιατι βλεπω απο το Paste σου οτι εχεις speedtouch router. Ισως με καποιο αξιολογο(fritz) κλειδωσεις με καλυτερες τιμες... γενικα ειναι δυσκολο να δεις μεγαλες ταχυτητες του ADSL2+... Θα σου προτεινα αν περνας τα 2mbit μια 6αρα γραμμη


δίκιο έχεις έχω το αρχαίο speedtouch  :Razz:  βασικά είμαι σε 10αρα υποτιθετε και πιάνω 2,όντως πρέπει να τεσταρο με άλλο rooter.
thanx για την απάντηση  :Smile:

----------


## kage

adsl forthnet πως γινεται να κλειδωνει 10μβ ενω θεωρητικα μαχ ειχε 6,5?

----------


## Cacofonix

Data Rate:
Stream Type Actual Data Rate Up Stream 1084 (Kbps.) Down Stream 10011 (Kbps.)
Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data Upstream Downstream Noise Margin 5 dB 15 dB Attenuation 15 dB 29 dB :Closed topic:  :Thinking:  :Sorry:

----------


## harris

> adsl forthnet πως γινεται να κλειδωνει 10μβ ενω θεωρητικα μαχ ειχε 6,5?


Mάλλον τα θεωρητικά μέγιστα είναι αρκετά απαισιόδοξα  :Thinking: 




> 


Μπορεί και πολύ παραπάνω η γραμμή σου από καταλαβαίνω... Μίλα με την ΟΝ για το θέμα  :Wink:

----------


## Cacofonix

Ήταν παραπ΄νω και μου πρότιναν να το κατεβάσουμε.

----------


## harris

> Ήταν παραπ΄νω και μου πρότιναν να το κατεβάσουμε.


Mίλα ξανά μαζί τους... η σύνδεση της ΟΝ έχει αναβαθμιστεί στα 16 από τα 10 που ήταν... σκέφτομαι μήπως έχουν κλειδώσει τη γραμμή σου στα 10  :Thinking:

----------


## dimitris1800

παιδια πως τα βλεπετε τα δικα μου?? χαλια ε?

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	4140 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	398 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	6 db
Upstream Margin: 	6 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	43 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	19 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	12 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	20 db

το ρουτερακι ειναι το wag200g με το 1.01.05 firmware

γαλατσι ειμαι, αλλα παιδια απο γαλατσι ετσι χαλια ταχυτητες εχουν??

----------


## SV1BKN

καλησπέρα 

εγώ αυτή την στιγμή έχω τα πιο κάτω στοιχεία του modem.

με τα δεδομένα αυτά τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω ?? 




Modem Status

Connection StatusConnection Status

Us Rate (Kbps) 448

Ds Rate (Kbps) 2240

US Margin 24

DS Margin 22

Trained Modulation GDMT

LOS Errors 0

DS Line Attenuation 63

US Line Attenuation 16

Peak Cell Rate1056 cells per sec

CRC Rx Fast 15

CRC Tx Fast 5203

CRC Rx Interleaved 0

CRC Tx Interleaved 0


Path Mode Fast Path

----------


## dimitris1800

αυτο το DS Line Attenuation 63 ειναι πολυ...

εγω με 43 πανω απο 4.4mbps δεν εχω δει

----------


## DJ_TEO

> καλησπέρα 
> 
> εγώ αυτή την στιγμή έχω τα πιο κάτω στοιχεία του modem.
> 
> με τα δεδομένα αυτά τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω ?? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εισαι πολυ μακρια απο το κεντρο που συνδεεσαι. Οσο πιανεις τωρα. Τιποτα παραπανω :Sad: 

Τι modem/router xrisimopoieis?

----------


## harris

> με τα δεδομένα αυτά τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω ?? 
> DS Margin 22
> DS Line Attenuation 63


Φαίνεσαι να είσαι υπερβολικά μακρυά από το dslam... τόσο μακρυά που σκέφτομαι αν πράγματι θα ήταν δυνατόν ακόμα και στα 2Mbps που είσαι σήμερα είναι εφικτό να τα έχεις με τόσο καλή απόδοση στο SNR  :Thinking: 

Με την γραμμή έτσι όπως δείχνει δεν θα μπορέσεις να πας πολύ παραπάνω από τα 3,5-4Mbps... αλλά καλό θα ήταν να ψάξεις λίγο το θέμα της απόστασης, αν ξέρεις που είναι ο ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου  :Wink:

----------


## ch_mavr

αμαν...τι 63 ειναι αυτό??όντως φίλε ειναι αποριες άξιο το πως μπορείς να συνδεθεις και μαλιστα με 2mbps.... :Thinking:

----------


## aBrakataBRA

Καλησπερα.
εχω 2 αποριες να μπορει καποιος να μου τις λυσει.
Η πρωτη ειναι θεμα αγνοιας.Τι σημαινει ο ορος interleaved/fast και που μπορω να το δω στο router μου.Εχω το Siemens CL-110.
Η δευτερη ειναι η εξης
Ειναι δυνατον τα αρχικα στοιχεια της γραμμης να ειναι:
 downstream 

line rate:14500-15800
attainable line rate: 17300
noise margin :6.5-7.0
attenuation:25.5

upstream

line rate: 509
attainable line rate:1174
noise margin: 28-29
attenuation:11.4
____________________
να αλλαξουν ξαφνικα σε:

downstream 

line rate:8600-9500
attainable line rate:10200
noise margin :7-8
attenuation:25.5

upstream

line rate:509
attainable line rate:1174
noise margin :14.4-23.1
attenuation:10.7

και η forthnet να ισχυριζεται οτι η γραμμη μου δεν μπορει να σηκωσει πανω απο 10 Mbits και ισως να αλλαξε κατι στη γραμμη,το οποιο ομως δεν ειναι δυνατον αυτοι να γνωριζουν και δεν ξερουν γιατι απο τοτε που ενεργοποιηθηκα ειχα μονιμα 15Mbits ενω τωρα 8-9 -ισως ηταν τυχαιο-και παντως τοσα σηκωνει η γραμμη μου,οχι πανω απο 10 γιατι απεχω και 3.5 χιλιομετρα απο το αστικο κεντρο!

Επισης οταν  με εκπληξη τους ειπα οτι το dslam απεχει 3 στενα πιο περα και 5 στενα πιο πανω απαντησαν και αλλα αυτο δεν εχει σημασια!Σημασια εχει,που ειναι το αστικο κεντρο  και απο αυτο απεχετε 3.5 χιλιομετρα.

Απο την μερια μου δεν εχω προβλημα.Εχουν στειλει τεχνικο και εχουν κανει ελεγχο στην καλωδιωση του σπιτιου και στον κατανεμητη και παραδεχτηκαν οτι ειναι θεμα του δικτυου τους

----------


## Rick_641

> Καλησπερα.
> εχω 2 αποριες να μπορει καποιος να μου τις λυσει.
> Η πρωτη ειναι θεμα αγνοιας.Τι σημαινει ο ορος interleaved/fast και που μπορω να το δω στο router μου.Εχω το Siemens CL-110.


*FAQ - Τι είναι το Fast Path και το Interleave ;*

Ενας τροπος για να το δεις ειναι με το πρόγραμμα DMT v8.07.
Πχ. στην εικονα αυτή στο κέντρο+επάνω γράφει fast path.  :Wink: 



> Η δευτερη ειναι η εξης
> Ειναι δυνατον τα αρχικα στοιχεια της γραμμης να ειναι:
>  downstream 
> 
> line rate:14500-15800
> attainable line rate: 17300
> noise margin :6.5-7.0
> attenuation:25.5
> 
> ...


Θεωρώ πως αν ειναι να σου φτιάξει,
θα σου φτιάξει "απο μόνο του" κάποια στιγμή.
Οι τυποι στην Τ.Υ. ειναι ασ'τα να πανε...

----------


## maik

> Επισης οταν  με εκπληξη τους ειπα οτι το dslam απεχει 3 στενα πιο περα και 5 στενα πιο πανω απαντησαν και αλλα αυτο δεν εχει σημασια!Σημασια εχει,που ειναι το αστικο κεντρο  και απο αυτο απεχετε 3.5 χιλιομετρα.


Το dslam ειναι ΜΕΣΑ στο αστικο κεντρο. Ειναι στο σημειο απο οπου ξεκιναει το ζευγαρι του χαλκου για να ερθει σπιτι μας. Εσυ τι εννοεις οταν λες dslam;

----------


## aBrakataBRA

maik49 εγω εννοω αυτο που εννοεις και εσυ .Οι κ.κ. τεχνικοι της forthnet ισχυριζονται οτι αλλου ειναι το αστικο κεντρο και αλλου το dslam.
Οταν του ειπα οτι το dslam  ειναι Ευτερπης και Σαρανταπορου γωνια , η απαντηση ηταν "Ενταξει αλλα το θεμα ειναι που ειναι το αστικο κεντρο? Εμενα οπως μου λεει ο συναδελφος στο κινητο απεχεις 3.5 χιλιομετρα!Μπορει να ειναι το dslam  κοντα σου αλλα δεν εχει να κανει"
Οταν τον ρωτησα ωραια και που ακριβωςς ειναι το αστικο κεντρο δηλαδη? απαντησε "Αυτο δεν το ξερω αλλα dslams  εχει παρα πολλα στην περιοχη σου"

3 πουλακια καθονταν και πλεκανε κοτσιδες....

----------


## aBrakataBRA

Rick_641  σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες :Smile:

----------


## maik

> Οταν του ειπα οτι το dslam  ειναι Ευτερπης και Σαρανταπορου γωνια , η απαντηση ηταν "Ενταξει αλλα το θεμα ειναι που ειναι το αστικο κεντρο? Εμενα οπως μου λεει ο συναδελφος στο κινητο απεχεις 3.5 χιλιομετρα!Μπορει να ειναι το dslam  κοντα σου αλλα δεν εχει να κανει"
> Οταν τον ρωτησα ωραια και που ακριβωςς ειναι το αστικο κεντρο δηλαδη? απαντησε "Αυτο δεν το ξερω αλλα dslams  εχει παρα πολλα στην περιοχη σου"
> 
> 3 πουλακια καθονταν και πλεκανε κοτσιδες....


Αυτο πραγματικα θα ηταν ενα πολυ καλο ανεκδοτο.:r
ofl: :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Η νεα ταξη των εναλακτικων. :Very angry:

----------


## Rick_641

> Rick_641  σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες


Να'σαι καλά.

----------


## evans1

:One thumb up: Ευχαριστώ πολύ.!!!!!

----------


## vkyriakop

Καλησπερα,
Εχω κανει αιτηση στην ΟΝ Telecoms.
Προσπαθόντας να βρω μια καλη εκτιμηση γαι το τι ταχυτητα να περιμενω έχω τα παρακατω ερώτηματα :

ο Πως μπορω να βρω σε ποιο DSLAM πεφτω ?
ο Πως θα μετρήσω την αποσταση απο αυτο ?
ο Γνωρίζω ότι ειμαι στο κεντρο ΟΤΕ Πεντέλης και ανηκω στο γραφειο ΑΜΑΡΟΥΣΙΟΥ. Τι σημαινει αυτο για την αποσταση ? Απο που θα μετρήσω ?

ο Να υποθεσω οτι, οτι και να ισχύει για την ΟΝ Telecoms, αυτο θα ίσχυε και με οποιονδήποτε ενναλακτικο ?

----------


## xolloth

θα μετρησειs την αποσταση του σπιτιου σου με το κτιριο του ΟΤΕ.
το ιδιο ισχυει για ολουs τουs εναλλακτικουs.

----------


## maik

Οι μετρησεις αυτες ειναι δεν ειναι σωστες.  Το καλωδιο δεν ακολουθει ευθεια γραμμη απο το κεντο στο σπιτι μας. Ουτε ακολουθει τον δρομο που κανουμε εμεις για να παμε απο εδω εκει.

----------


## isildour

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Έχω ένα router FRITZ BOX  περίπου 1,5 χρόνο και δεν το έχω αναβαθμίσει ποτέ. 
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν το συγκεκριμένο router υποστηρίζει ταχύτητα 10Mbps?
Διότι στην σελίδα του router η ταχύτητα είναι 3.6Mbps  και από την VIVODI μου είπαν πως φταίει το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου μέσα στο σπίτι μου?
Ευχαριστω....

----------


## jivass

Υπάρχει μέλλον.... θα φτάσει κανένα 13αρι??


*Receive direction 	Send direction*
Attainable data rate 	Kbit/s 	8868 	1068
ATM data rate 	Kbit/s 	8624 	964

Signal/Noise ratio 	dB 	 11 	12
Line attenuation 	dB 	32 	15

----------


## harris

> Υπάρχει μέλλον.... θα φτάσει κανένα 13αρι??


Δύσκολα  :Sad:

----------


## jivass

> Δύσκολα


Μεχρί που δηλαδή? μπορεί να φτάσει? Σήμερα έχει κλειδώσει στα 9845.... :Thinking: 

Εσύ με full είσαι στα 7900?

----------


## harris

> Μεχρί που δηλαδή? μπορεί να φτάσει? Σήμερα έχει κλειδώσει στα 9845....


Tόσο... παραπάνω δεν θα δεις μάλλον, εκτός αν ελέγξεις την καλωδίωσή σου και βρεις ότι κάτι φταίει σε σένα... Γενικά κάτι δείχνει να προκαλεί θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου, οπότε έλεγξε την δική σου άκρη πρώτα, και μετά θέλει έλεγχο από την forthnet  :Wink: 




> Εσύ με full είσαι στα 7900?


Έχω δει και εγώ γύρω στα 9Mbps για λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## ΜΙΔΗ

Τα στατιστικα μου ειναι αυτα:

DSL Modulation Mode: ADSL2+ 
DSL Path Mode: Interleaved 
Downstream Rate: 12395 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 509 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 6 db 
Upstream Margin: 26 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 32 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 8 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 12 db 
Upstream Transmit Power: 20 db 

1)Το noise margin εχω καταλαβει καλα οτι ειναι το Downstream Margin: 6 db?

2)Το 8 db στο Upstream Line Attenuation ειναι λογοκο να εχει τετοια μεγαλη αποκλιση με το αντιστοιχο Downstream Line Attenuation: 32 db.Ουσιαστικα το νουμερο αυτο δεν υπολογιζει την αποσταση απο το dslam κ ποσο σημα χανεται πανω στην διαδρομη?Δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι το ιδιο?

3)Γενικα τα στατιστικα πως τα βλεπετε?

----------


## mpelmpas

Καλημέρα παιδιά ειμαι και εγω ένας ακομη συνδρομητης του double play της forthnet και διαβάζοντας τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα που γράφετε μου δημιουργήσατε την ελπίδα οτι θα μπορούσα να πιανω μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες απο ότι πιάνω. Λοιπον τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα ακόλουθα:

DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	14957 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	509 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	6 db
Upstream Margin: 	24 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	21 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	4.5 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	12 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	22 db 

Σύμφωνα με τα 21dB που έχω Attenuation θα πρεπε να κλειδώνω γύρω στα 19Μbit και κάτι με βάση τα στοιχεία που δίνετε. Παρόλα αυτά βλέπετε ότι είμαι γύρω στα 15Μbit. Που πήγαν άραγε τα υπόλοιπα 4 οεοοο? Μήπως θα πρεπε να μιλήσω με forthnet ή μπορει να έχω δώσει καποια λάθος ρύθμιση στο Linksys WAG200G που έχω? Ακούω προτάσεις για το πρόβλημα που φαίνεται να έχω και δεν το είχα αντιληφθεί αυτό το μήνα που έχω τη γραμμή.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## IceEmperor

Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση για forthnet 24mbs και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω , αν είναι καλά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου και πόσο θα κλειδώσω , αν γνωρίζετε:

----------


## harris

> Σύμφωνα με τα 21dB που έχω Attenuation θα πρεπε να κλειδώνω γύρω στα 19Μbit και κάτι με βάση τα στοιχεία που δίνετε. Παρόλα αυτά βλέπετε ότι είμαι γύρω στα 15Μbit.


Θεωρητικά έχεις δίκιο... αλλά προσωπικα δεν θα ασχολιόμουν με το θέμα... η γραμμή δείχνει να παίζει καλά... Στην καλύτερη δες τα καλώδια στην δική σου άκρη μήπως κάποιο φταίει  :Wink: 




> Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση για forthnet 24mbs και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω , αν είναι καλά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου και πόσο θα κλειδώσω , αν γνωρίζετε:


Καλά δείχνουν τα στοιχεία σου  :Smile:

----------


## ZHUL

εγώ που έχω attenuation 34,5 db σε τι ταχύτητα θα κληδώσει το router? :Thinking:

----------


## maik

*ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!!
*
*ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!*

*ΛΥΠΗΘΗΤΕ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!
*


 :Chair:  :Chair:  :Chair:  :Chair:  :Chair:  :Chair:  :Chair:

----------


## ponstan

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και άσχετος θα έλεγα σε ότι έχει να κάνει με όλες αυτές τις μετρήσεις που διαβάζω εδώ.Πάντως θα ήθελα να πω συγχαρητήρια για όλη αυτή τη δουλειά που έχετε κάνει και να δηλώσω τον άπειρο θαυμασμό μου για την υπομονή που δείχνετε απατώντας σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως.. :One thumb up:

----------


## Mean Machine

Να ρωτησω και γω κατι
Με αυτα τα νουμερα δεν θα επρεπε να εχω καλυτερη ταχυτητα???
DSL Modulation Mode: MultiMode 
DSL Path Mode: Interleaved 
Downstream Rate: 8798 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 509 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 11 db 
Upstream Margin: 26 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 18 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 3.5 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 12 db 
Upstream Transmit Power: 20 db

----------


## harris

> Να ρωτησω και γω κατι
> Με αυτα τα νουμερα δεν θα επρεπε να εχω καλυτερη ταχυτητα???


Ναι. Πολύ καλύτερα  :Thinking:

----------


## Mean Machine

> Ναι. Πολύ καλύτερα


τι μπορει να φταει???? :Thinking:

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά ορίστε τα δικά μου:


Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:42 

Modulation: G.992.5 Annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 508 / 14.315 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 191,00 / 694,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 0,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 25,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 31,0 / 6,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / IFTN 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 4 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 546 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 32 / 6 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 7 / 6 

Δεν θα έπρεπε να πιάνω γύρω στα 18mbs? Να πάρω forthnet ή θα με κράξουν?

----------


## harris

> τι μπορει να φταει????





> Δεν θα έπρεπε να πιάνω γύρω στα 18mbs? Να πάρω forthnet ή θα με κράξουν?


Κάντε έναν έλεγχο της δική σας άκρης πρώτα  :Wink:

----------


## ponstan

Παιδιά καλημέρα.Απ' ότι διαβάζω εδώ, με downstream attenuation 46db,θα πρέπει να είμαι ευχαριστημένος που συγχρονίζω από 7070 έως 7700 kbps;
Δηλαδή όπως φαίνεται δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δω μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.. :Sorry: 
Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει στο μέλλον είτε από τον πάροχο είτε από εμάς ώστε να πετύχουμε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες όλοι εμείς που βρισκόμαστε πάνω από 3 χλμ από Α/Κ ή θα πρέπει να σηκώσουμε κανά dslam και να το βάλουμε στο μπαλκόνι μας; :Smile:  :Thinking:

----------


## Ultimate

Περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες την ενεργοποίηση 24άρας από Forthnet. Σήμερα μου ήρθε το Siemens CL-110 και κοίταξα λίγο τα στατιστικά σε :

1) G.DMT    2) ADSL2    3) ADSL2+

πως τα βλέπεται ? θεωρητικά καλά δεν είναι ?

----------


## ponstan

Αυτές πιο πάνω είναι οι μετρήσεις μου.Χάλια έτσι;
Αυτό το RCO 46% (1096 Kbps) τι μας δείχνει; Ξέρει κανείς;;

----------


## DJ_TEO

Εχεις δει πολλες φορες στο pc σου ταχυτητες 13,5Mbps? και ποσο μαλλον σ' αυτες τις τιμες?
Ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο. Οι 24αρες γραμμες ειναι 'εως 24'. 
Αν δεν ενδιαφερεσαι να πληρωσεις τοσα πληρωσε περισσοτερα στον ΟΤΕ καθε μηνα και βολεψου με την 768.

----------


## ababapanos

Καλημέρα!

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 1 mbps στον ote με ondsl kit.....Εχω τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά....Απλά ερωτώ, τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω με 24άρα?



DSL Status: Connected 
DSL Modulation Mode: MultiMode 
DSL Path Mode: Fast 
Downstream Rate: 1024 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 256 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 31 db 
Upstream Margin: 12 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 19 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 6 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 11 db 
Upstream Transmit Power: 17 db

----------


## harris

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 1 mbps στον ote με ondsl kit.....Εχω τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά....Απλά ερωτώ, τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω με 24άρα?


Aυτό κανείς δεν μπορεί να στο πει με σιγουριά... *μάλλον* ανάμεσα 15-20Mbps θα μπορέσεις να δεις...

----------


## ababapanos

γενικα απλα επειδη δεν εχω καταλαβει πως μπορω να τα υπολογιζω και μονος μου..  το Attenuation, το Margin τι ειναι?  ποιες θεωρουντε οι ιδανικες τιμες για αυτα?

----------


## harris

Διάβασε αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## alexiou92

Εχω otenet1024

Up Stream 256 (Kbps.)
Down Stream 1024 (Kbps.)

Upstream Downstream
Noise Margin 28 dB 12 dB
Attenuation 49 dB 51 dB

Μεχρι τι ταχύτητα μπορώ να πιάσω;

----------


## nikpav

> Εχω otenet1024
> 
> Up Stream 256 (Kbps.)
> Down Stream 1024 (Kbps.)
> 
> Upstream Downstream
> Noise Margin 28 dB 12 dB
> Attenuation 49 dB 51 dB
> 
> Μεχρι τι ταχύτητα μπορώ να πιάσω;


4742 kbit/s

----------


## manicx

Μπορεί κάποιος να μοπυ πει τη γνώμη του γι'αυτό που έγραψα εδώ;

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=70

----------


## Shadowjump

Σειρα μου να ρωτησω γιατι εχω μπρεδευτει λιγακι. Εχω ΟnDSL Kit στα 8192/384. Εκανα αιτηση για Tellas Ζisto στο ιδικοτητο τους. (12/1). Στα ποσα θα πιανω περιπου?

Τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι αυτα:

----------


## GeorgeChios

Με 34db Line Attenuation το max που μπορείς να πιάσεις είναι 14.19 mbit/s.

----------


## StavrosD

Έχω το lingsys wag54gs.
Το παράδοξο είναι ότι μου έχει attenuation 44, και S/N 19.
Attainable μου αναφέρει 6400kbit/sec, αλλά είναι κλειδωμένο σε απλό adsl, όχι σε adsl2+.

Σε adsl2+ λέτε να πιάνει 8 ή 24 ή να ζητήσω μόνο 4;

----------


## GeorgeChios

Με 44db πιάνεις max 7.63 mbit/s

----------


## BigBlack

Μια ερώτηση για έμπειρους λύτες:

Με ένα Fritz 7050 Annex B έχω 
Att 33db down  24db up 
S/N απο 25db ώς 9db (ανεβοκατεβαίνει μέσα στην ημέρα)

'Εβαλα δοκιμαστικά ένα SAGEM 1540WG και ξαφνικά το Attenuation ανέβηκε στα 44db down 41db up, ενώ το S/N παρέμεινε ίδιο.
Μιλάμε για την ίδια εγκατάσταση, καλωδίωση, σπλίτερ κλπ. Μόνο το ρούτερ άλλαξε. Είναι δυνατόν να έχουν τόση διαφορά ή παίζει και κανένα bug?

Επίσης υπάρχει καμμία προφανής αιτία που το S/N παίζει ολημερίς κι ολονυχτίς??? :Thinking:  

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας...

----------


## slipknot

Εγώ πάντως έχω μεγάλη απορροία πόσο upload θα πιάσω σε αυτή τη γραμμή μου

----------


## istrios2004

Παιδιά λίγο άσχετος οπότε συγχωρέστε με αν είναι άτοπο αυτό που ερωτώ...
Έχω τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις. Αν βάλω δηλαδή 24Mbits είναι άσκοπο εφόσον maximum θα πιάνω μόνο μέχρι 5Mbits? Τώρα έχω otenet 2Μmbits και πάει αρκετά καλά.(200-210 download). Σωστά κατάλαβα? Έχω κάνει ήδη την αίτηση γι αυτή την ταχύτητα (24Mbits) αλλά μάλλον εάν κατάλαβα σωστά βιάστηκα.

----------


## maik

> Μια ερώτηση για έμπειρους λύτες:
> 
> Με ένα Fritz 7050 Annex B έχω 
> Att 33db down  24db up 
> S/N απο 25db ώς 9db (ανεβοκατεβαίνει μέσα στην ημέρα)
> 
> 'Εβαλα δοκιμαστικά ένα SAGEM 1540WG και ξαφνικά το Attenuation ανέβηκε στα 44db down 41db up, ενώ το S/N παρέμεινε ίδιο.
> Μιλάμε για την ίδια εγκατάσταση, καλωδίωση, σπλίτερ κλπ. Μόνο το ρούτερ άλλαξε. Είναι δυνατόν να έχουν τόση διαφορά ή παίζει και κανένα bug?
> 
> ...


Ακομα μια φορα αποδεικνυεται οτι το Fritz ειναι για τα μπαζα.  Κρατα το sagem .

----------


## DJ_TEO

> Ακομα μια φορα αποδεικνυεται οτι το Fritz ειναι για τα μπαζα.  Κρατα το sagem .


Επισης ακομα μια φορα αποδεικνυεται οτι καποιοι μιλουν χωρις να εχουν στοιχειωδη ιδεα. Σου λεει ο φιλος οτι το attenuation ανεβηκε απο τα 34 στα 44db και εσυ μιλας για το fritz? Στην ιδια εγκατασταση κερδιζει 10db...
Συγκρινεις τωρα το χαζοκουτι με το εργαλειο?
Το attenuation το θελουμε μικρο σε τιμη.

----------


## alexkour

> Επισης ακομα μια φορα αποδεικνυεται οτι καποιοι μιλουν χωρις να εχουν στοιχειωδη ιδεα. Σου λεει ο φιλος οτι το attenuation ανεβηκε απο τα 34 στα 44db και εσυ μιλας για το fritz? Στην ιδια εγκατασταση κερδιζει 10db...
> Συγκρινεις τωρα το χαζοκουτι με το εργαλειο?
> Το attenuation το θελουμε μικρο σε τιμη.


Τι άλλο θα ακουσουμε ακόμη , Το Fritz είναι ΤΟ εργαλείο !!!!!!!

----------


## BigBlack

> Τι άλλο θα ακουσουμε ακόμη , Το Fritz είναι ΤΟ εργαλείο !!!!!!!


Δηλαδή πιστεύεις φίλε alexcour και φίλε DJ_TEO ότι και τα 2 ρούτερ δείχνουν σωστές τιμές, αλλά το φριτσάκι είναι καλύτερο? Μακάρι να είναι έτσι, απλώς θυμήθηκα οτι υπήρχε ενα bug παλιότερα και το φριτς κόλλαγε σε συγκεκριμένη - λάθος - τιμή attenuation. Γι' αυτό και ρώτησα. Θένκς!

Καμμία ερμηνεία για το έντονο "παίξιμο" του S/N? Τώρα το βλέπω απο 24db ως 9 και παλι πισω...

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. :One thumb up:

----------


## alexkour

Παιδιά έχω το εξής ερώτημα:

Έχω το Fritzbox Annex A το απλό όχι ασύρματο εχω κάνει αναβάθμιση Firmware .Η ταχύτητα μου ήταν πριν απο μερικές ημέρες 4300/600 περιπου .
Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες εχω συγχρονιστεί στα 1402/910 ? 
Τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία είναι :

Signal/Noise ratio/dB Download 14 Upload 9
Line attenuation / dB " 21 " 8 




Δεν είναι περίεργο ? με αυτες τις τιμές Signal/Noise ratio & Line attenuation να συγχρονίζω στα 1402/910 ?

Οποιος ξέρει απαντά 
Καλά Χριστουγεννα .

----------


## maik

> Συγκρινεις τωρα το χαζοκουτι με το εργαλειο?
> Το attenuation το θελουμε μικρο σε τιμη.





> Τι άλλο θα ακουσουμε ακόμη , Το Fritz είναι ΤΟ εργαλείο !!!!!!!





> Μακάρι να είναι έτσι, 
> Καμμία ερμηνεία για το έντονο "παίξιμο" του S/N? Τώρα το βλέπω απο 24db ως 9 και παλι πισω...


Οι ανωτερω οπαδοι δεν εχουν καποια εμηνια γιατι τα κανει αυτα  "το εργαλειο"; :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: maik49 added 2 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........




> Δεν είναι περίεργο ? με αυτες τις τιμές Signal/Noise ratio & Line attenuation να συγχρονίζω στα 1402/910 ?


Κανει τετοια "το εργαλειο" ;;;; τσ τσ τσ  τι λε ρε παιδι .

----------


## DJ_TEO

> Οι ανωτερω οπαδοι δεν εχουν καποια εμηνια γιατι τα κανει αυτα  "το εργαλειο";
> 
> ........Auto merged post: maik49 added 2 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Κανει τετοια "το εργαλειο" ;;;; τσ τσ τσ  τι λε ρε παιδι .


Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση του φιλου υπαρχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα.
Οταν ομως εχεις στην ιδια γραμμη με το fritz 10 db κατω σε σχεση με ενα αλλο ρουτερ της σειρας τοτε αυτο κατι σημαινει. Αλλωστε δεν περιμενω προσωπικα να δω θετικα σχολια εδω για να κρινω τo  fritz το οποιο ειναι ιδανικο για δυσκολες περιπτωσεις και μεγαλα attenuation.

----------


## slipknot

Το sagem όμως το δίνει ο ΟΤΕ,ενώ το fritz το δίνουν σε άλλη γειτονιά...
Από τα καλύτερα router σε αυτή τη κατηγορία τιμής το fritz

----------


## STARJOHN

Εχω otenet1024

Up Stream 256 (Kbps.)
Down Stream 1024 (Kbps.)

Upstream Downstream
Noise Margin 11dB 22 dB
Attenuation 31 dB 53 dB

Ποσο μπορει να πιασει η γραμμη?
Εχω κανει αιτηση για αναβαθμιση δε 4.Θα τα καταφερει λετε?

----------


## DJ_TEO

> Εχω otenet1024
> 
> Up Stream 256 (Kbps.)
> Down Stream 1024 (Kbps.)
> 
> Upstream Downstream
> Noise Margin 11dB 22 dB
> Attenuation 31 dB 53 dB
> 
> ...


Οριακα θα εισαι στα 4. Αν εχεις προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων σου προτεινω να πας σε ενα καλο ρουτερ οπως fritz ή zyxel για να μπορουν να κρατουν σταθερο συγχρονισμο.

----------


## STARJOHN

[quote=DJ_TEO;1657566]Οριακα θα εισαι στα 4. Αν εχεις προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων σου προτεινω να πας σε ενα καλο ρουτερ οπως fritz ή zyxel για να μπορουν να κρατουν σταθερο συγχρονισμο.[/quot

Ευχαριστω πολυ.
Εχω και τα 2.Θα δω με πιο θα παιξει καλυτερα.
Το zyxel πηγαινει τα S/N UP 8-12 και το DOWN 11-22
Ενω το fritz ειναι σταθερο 14-14.

----------


## BigBlack

> Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση του φιλου υπαρχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα.
> Οταν ομως εχεις στην ιδια γραμμη με το fritz 10 db κατω σε σχεση με ενα αλλο ρουτερ της σειρας τοτε αυτο κατι σημαινει. Αλλωστε δεν περιμενω προσωπικα να δω θετικα σχολια εδω για να κρινω τo  fritz το οποιο ειναι ιδανικο για δυσκολες περιπτωσεις και μεγαλα attenuation.


Μεγάλη χάρη θα μου κάνεις αν υποψιάζεσαι τι πρόβλημα είναι (και μου το πεις κιόλας!!!)
Ψάχνω μέρες στο φόρουμ αλλά απάντηση συγκεκριμένη δεν έχω πάρει. Ευχαριστώ και καλές γιορτές :Very Happy:

----------


## mafiaboy

πραγματικα το fritz ειναι το μονο ρουτερ που εχω δυο χρονια και δεν με απασχολει καθολου .
προβληματα μηδεν δλδ 
το μονο προβλημα που εχω ακουσει ειναι για τις πολλαπλες συνδεσεις ανω των 300 οπου μπλοκαρει και κανει restart.

----------


## barfly44

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για 24άρα. Μ΄αυτά τα στοιχεία απο το ρούτερ (Telindus 1131), στα πόσα περίπου θα κλειδώνει η γραμμή; Ο τεχνικός του οτε (1242) μου είπε οτι, είναι αρκετά καλή η σύνδεση μου, ενδέχεται όμως να αλλάξει όταν γίνει η αναβάθμιση.


Modem Status

Link Status  Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps) 256 
Ds Rate (Kbps) 1024 
US Margin 31 
DS Margin 31 
Modulation MMODE 
LOS Errors 0 
DS Line Attenuation 11
US Line Attenuation 5 
Path Mode Fast Path 

DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count  0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 0

----------


## BigBlack

> Καλησπέρα, σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για 24άρα. Μ΄αυτά τα στοιχεία απο το ρούτερ (Telindus 1131), στα πόσα περίπου θα κλειδώνει η γραμμή; Ο τεχνικός του οτε (1242) μου είπε οτι, είναι αρκετά καλή η σύνδεση μου, ενδέχεται όμως να αλλάξει όταν γίνει η αναβάθμιση.
> 
> 
> Modem Status
> 
> Link Status  Connected 
> Us Rate (Kbps) 256 
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 1024 
> US Margin 31 
> ...


Τα στατιστικά σου είναι όντως άψογα. Σίγουρα θα χειροτερέψουν στα νέα DSLAM, όμως και πάλι καλά θα είναι. Καλή αναβάθμιση, καλές γιορτές :Very Happy:

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια εχω ενα zyxel και ενα fritz.
Το πρωτο μου δειχνει attenuation 52 και το δευτερο 58.
Πως το εξηγειτε?

----------


## ownagE_

> ~22mbps δηλαδη σ'εμενα. Αχ. Ποτε θα τα δουμε?



Απιστευτο.
Τωρα ξαναειδα το post μου.
Ουτε που το φανταζομουν τοτε  :Worthy: 

Αν και τελικα πιανω 24 full κι οχι 22  :Razz:

----------


## vavis

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά το εχω δημοσιεύσει 3 φορές και απάντηση γιοκ..
(αν δεν είναι το σωστό μέρος εδώ, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ που να το βάλω. :Embarassed: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

Mode: G.DMT
Type: Fast
Line coding: Trellis On
Status: No Defect
Link power state: L0

Downstream Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 30.3 31.0
Attenuation (dB): 23.0 9.0
Output power (dBm): 16.4 11.9
Attainable rate (Kbps): 10400 1088
Rate (Kbps): 1024 256
K (number of bytes in DMT frame): 33 9
R (number of check bytes in RS code word): 0 0
S (RS code word size in DMT frame): 1 1
D (interleaver depth): 1 1
Delay (msec): 0 0

Super Frames: 749063 749061
Super Frame Errors: 0 0
RS Words: 0 0
RS Correctable Errors: 0 0
RS Uncorrectable Errors: 0 N/A

HEC Errors: 0 0
OCD Errors: 0 0
LCD Errors: 0 0
Total Cells: 30751637 0
Data Cells: 1044930 0
Bit Errors: 0 0

Total ES: 0 0
Total SES: 0 0
Total UAS: 41 0
Ξέρει κανείς ρε παιδιά να μου πει τι είναι αυτό? (Attainable rate)??? :Thinking: 

Και γενικά αν θα έχω πουθενά πρόβλημα όταν συνδεθώ στα 24 μπς.... :Thinking:

----------


## BigBlack

> Downstream Upstream
> SNR margin (dB): 30.3 31.0
> Attenuation (dB): 23.0 9.0
> Output power (dBm): 16.4 11.9
> Attainable rate (Kbps): 10400 1088
> Rate (Kbps): 1024 256
> Ξέρει κανείς ρε παιδιά να μου πει τι είναι αυτό? (Attainable rate)???
> 
> Και γενικά αν θα έχω πουθενά πρόβλημα όταν συνδεθώ στα 24 μπς....


Ηδη είσαι σε ethernet DSLAM. Attainable rate έιναι το που συγχρονίζει η γραμμή σου. Για αγνωστη αιτία, ενώ τα στατιστικά σου είναι αρκετά καλά, κλειδώνεις στα 10Mbps. Για ρώτα τον οτε της περιοχής σου...

----------


## T54G05

Με αυτές τις τιμές εγώ που θα κλειδώνω στην 24άρα;

----------


## laurent

καλη χρονια,εχω οτενρτ 768 και θελω να παω σε6 η σε24  με τισ παρακατω τιμεσ τι με συμφερει    argin 36 attrnuation24 margin upstream 24 margin downstream 36

----------


## harris

> Με αυτές τις τιμές εγώ που θα κλειδώνω στην 24άρα;





> καλη χρονια,εχω οτενρτ 768 και θελω να παω σε6 η σε24  με τισ παρακατω τιμεσ τι με συμφερει    argin 36 attrnuation24 margin upstream 24 margin downstream 36


Καλη χρονιά  :Smile: 

Και οι δύο θα πρέπει να δείτε γύρω στα 15-17Mbps (ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω αν η καλωδίωση και ο βρόχος σας είναι άριστα).

----------


## Cacofonix

Έχει το ξαδελφάκι μου ένα Sagem 1500WG, Connex, 1MB.
Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής του είναι:


Είναι πολύ χάλια τα στατιστικά του;

----------


## Computerakias

Γεια χαρα.. και καλη χρονια να εχουμε..!!

με τον οτε ειχα 1024 Kbps και Line Attenuation 21db..
με την forthnet εχω 17357 Kbps και Line Attenuation 14db..!!! 
με 14db δεν θα πρεπε να εχω απο 20000Kbps και ανω ??

----------


## cmos

> Καλη χρονιά 
> 
> Και οι δύο θα πρέπει να δείτε γύρω στα 15-17Mbps (ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω αν η καλωδίωση και ο βρόχος σας είναι άριστα).


 :One thumb up:  συμφωνώ απόλυτα

----------


## akisx

γεια σας.

τα δικα μου στατιστικα ειναι τα συννημενα παρακατω. εχω μεγαλο attenuation (ειμαι γυρω στα 2 χμ απο το dslam) εχω ομως και και μεγαλο snr. Τι προβλεψη μπορειτε να κανετε για την μεγ. ταχυτητα που μπορω να πιασω;

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Τα δυο νούμερα που έχω μαρκάρει στο upload  βγαίνουν στανταρ απο την στιγμή που θα κλειδώσει το ρουτερ και δεν μεταβάλονται μενουν σταθερά..!!κάνω clear τα στατιστικά και βγαίνουν αυτουσια τα ιδια νουμερα.
Κάποια βλάβη μου μυρίζει αλλα δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται..Αυτό συμβαίνει τους τελευταίους μήνες..
Μπρίζες αλλαξα ρουτερ αλλο δοκίμασα..καλώδιο απο το κουτί στην αυλή μέχρι το σπίτι αλλαξα αλλα η ίδια κατάσταση.Ο Οτε υποστηρίζει οτι δεν φταίει η γραμμή τουλάχιστον μέχρι το σημείο που έρχεται σπίτι μου!!!
Μήπως ειναι κάποια λάθος συνδεσμολογία σε κάποια μπρίζα που προκαλέι το όλο πρόβλημα; Δεν μπορώ να φτανταστώ κάτι.
Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα καλοδεχούμενη..

----------


## djargad

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Τα νουμεράκια μου με Conn-x 2Mbit είναι αυτά.

Mode:  	ADSL2+ 
Line coding: 	Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 
Link power state: 	L0 

  	                  Downstream 	Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 	      30.6     27.5 
Attenuation (dB): 	      17.0     6.8 
Output power (dBm): 	  27.5     -1.7 
Attainable rate (Kbps):      18124  288 
Rate (Kbps): 	                2047  	252 

Δεδομένου ότι είμαι σε ADSL2+ άμα βάλω 24Mbit, θα φτάσω τα 16-18 Mbit που μου δίνει το Router ή
άμα αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα θα αυξηθεί το SNR και μαζί του θα μειωθεί η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος;;;

----------


## harris

> Τι προβλεψη μπορειτε να κανετε για την μεγ. ταχυτητα που μπορω να πιασω;


[Μάντης Κάλχας mode on]

Μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ........... βζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ...... Η γραμμή σου θα πιάσει το πολύ 7Mbps......... μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ............. βζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ.......

[Μάντης Κάλχας mode off]

 :Razz: 




> Μήπως ειναι κάποια λάθος συνδεσμολογία σε κάποια μπρίζα που προκαλέι το όλο πρόβλημα; Δεν μπορώ να φτανταστώ κάτι.
> Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα καλοδεχούμενη..


Δεν θα ασχολιόμουνα καθόλου, εκτός αν σου δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα  :Thinking: 




> Δεδομένου ότι είμαι σε ADSL2+ άμα βάλω 24Mbit, θα φτάσω τα 16-18 Mbit που μου δίνει το Router ή άμα αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα θα αυξηθεί το SNR και μαζί του θα μειωθεί η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος;;;


Είναι πιθανό να πιάσει λίγο λιγότερο, αλλά λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## Krimi

Γεια χαρά. Εγώ έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Από τις αρχές του Δεκέμβρη έγινε αναβάθμιση της γραμμής στα 8mbps. Μετά από μια βδομάδα μου την κατέβασαν στα 6mbps, κάτι που έχω και τώρα. Πέρασα από τα γραφεία της Tellas και μου είπαν (και έδειξαν) στο τερματικό τους ότι η Tellas μου παρέχει 12mbps απλά επειδή δεν είναι σταθερή ούτε στα 8, μου την κατέβασαν στα 6. Διάβασα εδώ πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και είπα να στείλω και εμένα τα δικά μου στοιχεία από το router.

      Attenuation (dB) up/down = 20 / 33  
      Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 14 / 10  

Αν μπορείτε, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ. Τα στατιστικά αυτά σημαίνουν ότι η Tellas όντως μου παρέχει τα 12mbps και ότι πιθανότατα το πρόβλημα έγκειται στις καλωδιώσεις/γραμμές του σπιτιού? Γιατί αυτό μου είπαν από την εταιρεία και να φέρω έναν ηλεκτρολόγο για ΚΑΦΑΟ και λοιπά.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## harris

> Attenuation (dB) up/down = 20 / *33 * 
>       Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 14 / 10  
> 
> Αν μπορείτε, πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ. Τα στατιστικά αυτά σημαίνουν ότι η Tellas όντως μου παρέχει τα 12mbps και ότι πιθανότατα το πρόβλημα έγκειται στις καλωδιώσεις/γραμμές του σπιτιού? Γιατί αυτό μου είπαν από την εταιρεία και να φέρω έναν ηλεκτρολόγο για ΚΑΦΑΟ και λοιπά.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Με βάση τον κόκκινο αριθμό παραπάνω, ναι θα έπρεπε να μπορείς να δεις και 12Mbps που σου παρέχει η Τελλάς. 

Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται είτε στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου ή στον βρόχο του ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά για το πρώτο είναι δικό σου θέμα να φέρεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να ελέγξει τις καλωδιώσεις ή να περάσεις μια φρέσκια καλωδίωση. 

Για τον βρόχο όμως, πρέπει η Τελλάς να δώσει την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για να λυθεί.

Ξεκίνα ελέγχοντας την δική σου άκρη και το βλέπεις  :Wink:

----------


## ponstan

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους.Να ρωτήσω κάτι που μπορεί να  σας φανεί βλακεία,αλλά θα το τολμήσω.. :Embarassed:  τι παίζει με το snr? Πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο για να έχεις καλύτερη σύνδεση ή γύρω στο 4,5 που έχω εγώ?
line attenuation 46,5 db
snrm 4,5 db
pwr 18,6 dbm

----------


## TZORILOS

Μόλις χθες κι εγώ παιδιά αναβαθμίστηκα απο 8 σε 24Mbit. Παρόλο το καλό attenuation το download μου είναι ακριβώς ίδιο με αυτό όσο είχα στα 8 Mbit (850kb). Στο upload όλα καλά. Τί γίνεται ρε παιδιά να κάνω downgrade η να τ'αφήσω έτσι περιμένοντας να βελτιωθούν ίσως τα πράγματα μιάς που είναι ακόμα αρχή?  :Very angry: 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 914 / 22.536 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 0,00 / 0,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,5 / 20,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 9,0

----------


## kostaspa

Attainable data rate Kbit/s   4268 1040 
ATM data rate         Kbit/s   4043 877 
User data rate          Kbit/s 3662 795 
Latency path  interleaved  interleaved  
Latency ms 8 8 
Frame Coding Rate      Kbit/s 32 32 
FEC Coding Rate      Kbit/s 193 131 
Trellis Coding Rate    Kbit/s 340 64 
Negotiation    

Signal/Noise ratio       dB 10 11 
Line attenuation        dB 51 30 
Status  f0000000 f0000000

Ρε παιδιά βοήθεια.Με αυτά τα στοιχεία τι θα έχω αν πάω από τα 6Μ στα 24Μ? Μπορεί να γίνει κατι για να βελτιωθει η κατασταση? Η εσωτερική καλοδίωση του σπιτιού είναι αποσυνδεδεμένη και ειναι μονοκατοικία.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## harris

> Πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο για να έχεις καλύτερη σύνδεση ή γύρω στο 4,5 που έχω εγώ?


Εξαρτάται από την ταχύτητα που πιάνεις... δώσε όλα τα στατιστικά σου  :Wink: [/quote]

Η γραμμή σου πιάνει άριστα... 22mBps!!! 

Το αν θα τα δεις στην πραγματικότητα έχει να κάνει με πολλά που δεν έχουν να κάνουν μ'αυτό το νήμα  :Wink: 




> Line attenuation        dB *51*
> Ρε παιδιά βοήθεια.Με αυτά τα στοιχεία τι θα έχω αν πάω από τα 6Μ στα 24Μ?


Κακώς έκανες την αναβαθμιση  :Sad: 

Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, εκτός αν μετακομίσεις... είσαι τραγικά μακρυά από το αστικό σου κέντρο  :Sad:

----------


## DaveMurray

DSL Type:	G.992.1 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	242 / 4.084
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	527,57 / 7,21
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 37,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	28,0 / 21,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0

LOL, αντε να πιάσω καμία 12-13mbps και πολύ είναι... Α ρε ΟΤΕ φτιάξε μας MINI DSLAM, η άσε μας να βάλουμε ADSL Repeater-Loop στο Αναθεματισμένο καφάο της γειτονιάς μας  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## kostaspa

Harris σε ευχαρίστω για την ανταποκρισή σου.Θα ήθελα όμως να μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποια τεχνική ή τεχνολογικός εξοπλισμός που θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω εγώ ή ο ISP ώστε να αντιμετωπιστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## harris

> Harris σε ευχαρίστω για την ανταποκρισή σου.Θα ήθελα όμως να μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποια τεχνική ή τεχνολογικός εξοπλισμός που θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω εγώ ή ο ISP ώστε να αντιμετωπιστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα.


Δυστυχώς δεν  υπάρχει... είναι καθαρά θέμα απόστασης από το τοπικό αστικό σου κέντρο  :Sad: 

Εκτός αν...................... μετακομίσεις  :Razz:

----------


## kostaspa

Ή να περιμένω δίκτυο οπτικών ινών σε 100 χρόνια.Σε ευχαριστώ μού έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## sakin13

εχω 24αρα εδω και 2 εβδομαδες αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει τιποτα καλυτερο απο  :


Modulation: G.992.3 Annex B  
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 988 / 9.179 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 53,32 / 108,47  
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,0 / 21,5  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 8,5 


Speedtouch 585.

οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη ειναι ευπροσδεκτη

----------


## harris

> Ή να περιμένω δίκτυο οπτικών ινών σε 100 χρόνια.Σε ευχαριστώ μού έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι


Σόρρυ...... τι να σου πω ομως;  :Sorry: 




> οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη ειναι ευπροσδεκτη


Η γραμμή σου έχει σαφές πρόβλημα... Ξεκίνα από τον έλεγχο του δικού σου άκρου και το βλέπεις μετά με τον πάροχο  :Wink:

----------


## Touristas

Έχω attenuation 19dΒ και SNR 9 στο download και 14 στο upload. Με βάση τα στατιστικά θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνω γώρω στα 20 mbps. Πάντα (μα πάντα όμως) κλειδώνω 13,5 με 14. Γιατί αυτό; Τι μπορεί να φταίει; Μόντεμ έχω fritz box που με αναβάθμιση έγινε ADSL2+.

----------


## giorgiog13

Εγώ έχω

Signal/Noise ratio  Down: 31dB και Up:31db
Line attenuation   Down: 64dB και Up:12db


χάλια τα πραγματα ε???παρ'όλα αυτά είναι πάρα πολλές οι φορές που με 768 που έχω πιάνω 70-80Κβ/ς down και 20-22Κβ/ς up.Είναι λογικό αυτό???το μόνο πρόβλημα που είναι και εκνευριστικό ειναι το broswing...σέρνεται σχεδόν συνέχεια!! :Thumb down:

----------


## kjohn2006

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .Εγώ προχθές ενεργοποιήθηκα απο τον ΟΤΕ στα 24mb .Το Linksys WAG200G μου δείχνει τα εξής:

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	MultiMode
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	14258 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	891 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	9 db
Upstream Margin: 	9 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	33 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	8 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	11 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	22 db
	Cisco Logo

PVC Connection 	 

Encapsulation:	RFC 2364 PPPoA
Multiplexing: 	VC
Qos: 	UBR
Pcr Rate: 	0
Scr Rate: 	0
Autodetect: 	Enable
VPI: 	8
VCI: 	35
Enable: 	Yes
PVC Status: 	Up

Βέβαια παρόλο που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ εδώ η ταχύτητα πάει χάλια(το πολύ έως 4.5mb μου δίνουν όλα τα speedtest ).

Το ρουτεράκι του ΟΤΕ το BaudTec μου δίνει snr/atten:10.5/25.8 αντίστοιχα και κλειδώνει χαμηλότερα απο το Linksys.Οι ταχύτητες πάλι χάλια και με το BaudTec.Τί παίζει ρε παιδιά τελικά το Attenuation δέν παίζει ρόλο?? Πώς γίνεται με χαμηλότερο Atten.να κλειδώνω χαμηλότερα??
Μάλλον με κόβω για υποβάθμιση :Thinking:  :Thumb down:

----------


## GIANNHSitia

γεια σας και απο εμενα! και εγω εχω τα 24mbit πριν απο την προτοχρονια! εγινε αμεσα μεσα σε 4ωρες απο 8 σε 24! των προτο καιρο πριν απο το σαββατο αυτο το rooter κλειδωνε στα 20 με 21 mbit και το upstream 970 περιπου! και ποτε κανενα προβλιμα! απο το σαββατο εχω συνεχεια διακοπες,δεν πεφτι η γραμμη αλλα το internet! αλλα εχει να κλειδωση στα 20 Mbit μια βδομαδα σχεδων! τωρα μονο 19 και καμια φορα στα 10mbit αλλα το upstream γινετε 1024! δεν μπορο να καταλαβω γιατι οταν κλειδωνη το downstream στα 10 το upstream γινετε 1024! και γιατι πλεον δεν κλειδωνη στα 20 κ 21? 

DSL Status: Connected 
DSL Modulation Mode: MultiMode 
DSL Path Mode: Interleaved 
Downstream Rate: 19069 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 955 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 9 db 
Upstream Margin: 9 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 24 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 5 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 11 db 
Upstream Transmit Power: 22 db

----------


## Nearly_God

Μόλις εχθές αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου από 2048  Otenet σε 24άρα Conn-x  :Very Happy: . 

Το θέμα είναι ότι το Noise Margin στο Downstream από 28db που ήταν όταν είχα 2048 κατέβηκε στα 9db  :Shocked:  μόλις αναβαθμίστηκα και σήμερα στα 8db  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  (σε κάποια στιγμή μέσα στη μέρα μου έδειξε μέχρι 4db).  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Τα στατιστικά του Router (Netgear DG834G v2) είναι:


ADSL Link --------------- Downstream ------------------ Upstream
Connection Speed ---- 16244kbps -------------------- 995kbps		
Line Attenuation ----------- 14db --------------------------- 3db		
Noise Margin ------------------  8db ---------------------------- 9db

Έχω την εντύπωση πως θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον στο downstream. 

Είναι η ιδέα μου ή κάποιο πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε μετά την αλλαγή πόρτας και την αναβάθμιση;

----------


## kiriakidis

φίλτατοι βλέπω ότι εσείς κατέχετε πολλά !!!
Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει γιατί με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά κατεβάζω μόνο με 3-4mbs ενώ έχω 24 σύνδεση και ρούτερ fritzbox 7140 ANNEX B σε γραμμή isdn?

                                                                           Receive direction      Send direction 
Attainable data rate                          Kbit/s                       10516               748 
ATM data rate                                  Kbit/s                       10502               748 
User data rate                                  Kbit/s                        9512                678 
Latency path                                                                     fast                 fast  
Latency                                            ms                                0                    0 
Frame Coding Rate                           Kbit/s                            13                   11 
FEC Coding Rate                               Kbit/s                             0                     0 
Trellis Coding Rate                             Kbit/s                         824                   64 
Negotiation                                                                     adaptive            adaptive  

Signal/Noise ratio                                dB                                 11                   9 
Line attenuation                                 dB                                 23                 19 
Status                                                                              f003ce20         f0000074 

                                 Loss of    Loss of     Forward Error       Cyclic Redun-       No Cell      Header Error 
                                    Signal     Frame     Correction       dancy Check      Delineation        Control
CPE                                  0          0                0                   9777                  4               4286 
COE                                11          8                0                    0                     13                  0

----------


## harris

> Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει γιατί με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά κατεβάζω μόνο με 3-4mbs ενώ έχω 24 σύνδεση


H ταχύτητα που κατεβάζεις δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το που κλειδώνει η γραμμή. Το κλείδωμα θα ορίσει μόνο την μέγιστη ταχύτητα, ενώ η ταχύτητα που βλέπεις καθορίζεται τελικά από πολλούς άλλους παράγοντες.

Στην γραμμή σου τώρα:




> Receive direction      Send direction 
> Attainable data rate                          Kbit/s                       *10516              * 748 
> ATM data rate                                  Kbit/s                       10502               748 
> User data rate                                  Kbit/s                        9512                678 
> Signal/Noise ratio                                dB                                 *11                  * 9 
> Line attenuation                                 dB                                 *23                * 19


Τα τρία *στοιχεία* αυτά λένε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή σου. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις περίπου στα 13-15Mbps, αλλά βλέπουμε μόνο τα 10 από αυτά...

Ξεκίνα από αυτό το άρθρο και το βλέπουμε  :Wink:

----------


## B3rny

Χαιρετε παιδες,

ο λογος που ποσταρω ειναι για να παραθεσω καποιοα στατιστικα στοιχεια ενος φιλου μου,που μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε στα εως 24 μεσω της Forthet,μονο Internet.
Απο οτι εχω ψιλοδιαβασει για την Forthnet,σιγουρα αρκετοι,δεν θελω να πω ολοι σας  :Razz: , αντιμετωπιζεται προβληματα ταχυτητας.

Ετσι με παρακαλεσε να ποσταρω τα στατιστικα της γραμμης του.

Η γραμμη του ειναι ISDN και μενει στην Ανω Γλυφαδα.Η συνδεσμολογια που εχει κανει ειναι απο το Netmod στο CL-110-I.

Το max που κατεβαζει απο ftp ειναι στα 200kb/s.

Mηπως μπορειτε να μου/του προτεινετε κατι να δοκιμασει?

Υ.Γ:Ελπιζω μεχρι να λαβω καποιοα σχολια,να εχει ειδη  ερθει στη παρεα του Forum και ο φιλος μου  :Whistle: 


Λοιπον εχουμε

----------


## B3rny

> Ξεκίνα από αυτό το άρθρο και το βλέπουμε


Mε καλυπτει απολυτα,αλλα το πολυ Line Attenuation 50dB,μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση

----------


## giorgiog13

> Εγώ έχω
> 
> Signal/Noise ratio  Down: 31dB και Up:31db
> Line attenuation   Down: 64dB και Up:12db
> 
> 
> χάλια τα πραγματα ε???παρ'όλα αυτά είναι πάρα πολλές οι φορές που με 768 που έχω πιάνω 70-80Κβ/ς down και 20-22Κβ/ς up.Είναι λογικό αυτό???το μόνο πρόβλημα που είναι και εκνευριστικό ειναι το broswing...σέρνεται σχεδόν συνέχεια!!


εμενα θα μου απαντησει κανεις στα παραπανω??? :Sad:  :Sorry:

----------


## vavis

> εμενα θα μου απαντησει κανεις στα παραπανω???


το broswing εξαρταται απο τους Servers που επισκεπτεσαι..

Το downloading ειναι ενταξει, τι μοντεμ εχεις? :Thinking:

----------


## giorgiog13

FritzBox Fon Annex A...ηταν ο εξοπλισμος που μου εδωσε η HOL!!περιεργο δεν ειναι με τετοιο attenuation και noise που πιανω τετοιες ταχυτητες????

----------


## vavis

> FritzBox Fon Annex A...ηταν ο εξοπλισμος που μου εδωσε η HOL!!περιεργο δεν ειναι με τετοιο attenuation και noise που πιανω τετοιες ταχυτητες????


αν μπορεις, βρες κάποιο αλλο ρουτερ για δοκιμη και κοιτα τα στατιστικα σου..

Παντως τα προβλήματα του θορυβου, *φαινονται* στις μεγαλες ταχυτητες.  :Wink: 

(*Και του Παναθηναϊκού στο γηπεδο*..) :Razz:

----------


## giorgiog13

χμμμ...δηλαδη πιθανα αμα την αναβαθμισω (αυριο-μεθαυριο) σε εως 24 θα μου πιανει λογικα 5-7mbps ε???ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις...



Off Topic


		(του Παναθηναϊκου τα προβληματα φαινονται *απο παντου*...οψομεθα τι θα γινει με τις νεες εξελιξεις!) :Thinking:

----------


## tdc

Παιδες σκεφτομαι αναμεσα στην 8αρα και την 24αρα του ΟΤΕ. Κοιταξα το topic και ειδα πολλες αναφορες στο SNR και στο Downstream Margin. Το σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια και ειναι 8 χρονων.
ADSL Status

Connection Status
	Connected
Upstream Rate (Kbps)
	256
Downstream Rate (Kbps)
	2048
Upstream Margin
	28
Downstream Margin
	16
Trained Modulation
	ADSL_G.dmt
LOS Errors
	0
Downstream Line Attenuation
	30
Upstream Line Attenuation
	17
Peak Cell Rate
	603 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast
	13
CRC Tx Fast
	1
CRC Rx Interleaved
	0
CRC Tx Interleaved
	0
Path Mode
	Fast Path

Να τονισω οτι τωρα ειμαι με demo συνδεση απο τη 4net (μεγαλη ιστορια..).
Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι να περιμενω περιπου? Αν ειναι να πιασω πανω απο 12 MBps θα παρω την 24αρα μιας και θελω το upload που δινει. Αν ειναι να πιασω κατω απο 12 τοτε μαλλον θα παω στα 8 (βρασε το upload) και θα περιμενω κανενα mini dslam..  :Sad: 
Ευχαριστω.

Edit: Κοιταξα και τον θεωρητικο μετρητη και μου εβγαλε 15,86. Ειδα σε αλλα ποστς οτι κλειδωσαν με παραπανω απο τη θεωρητικη, υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση με μενα? Και για να μην πεταω και στα συννεφα... Θα τα πιασω τα 15 συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα μου?

----------


## giorgiog13

> Να τονισω οτι τωρα ειμαι με demo συνδεση απο τη 4net (μεγαλη ιστορια..).
> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι να περιμενω περιπου? Αν ειναι να πιασω πανω απο 12 MBps θα παρω την 24αρα μιας και θελω το upload που δινει. Αν ειναι να πιασω κατω απο 12 τοτε μαλλον θα παω στα 8 (βρασε το upload) και θα περιμενω κανενα mini dslam.. 
> Ευχαριστω.


Όταν λες φιλαράκο mini dslam τι ακριβώς εννοείς?μικρό υποσταθμό?δηλαδή ένα mini αστικό κέντρο (προφανώς πιό κοντά στο σπίτι σου??)κάνουν και τέτοια?????? :Thinking:

----------


## istrios2004

> Όταν λες φιλαράκο mini dslam τι ακριβώς εννοείς?μικρό υποσταθμό?δηλαδή ένα mini αστικό κέντρο (προφανώς πιό κοντά στο σπίτι σου??)κάνουν και τέτοια??????


Είναι στα σχέδια τους αλλά ακόμα βρίσκεται σε στάδιο ιδεών.....αργεί να πραγματοποιηθεί ακόμα κάτι τέτοιο..

----------


## ioanik

θελω να πω καταρχην συγχαρητηρια για τη δημιουργια και τη συντηρηση αυτου του forum ευχομαι να συνεχισει και να ανανεωνεται και εγω με τη σειρα μου οπως και αλλοι εχω κανει μια 24αρα συνδεση για τις "καλυτερες μερες" αν και δε το βλεπω
σας παραθετω τα στοιχεια που μου δινει ο router αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε πια ειναι η πραγματικη ταχυτητα της συνδεσης μου router=linksys wag3546
ευχαριστω Νικος
DSL Status: Up
DSL Modulation Mode: NOT TRAINED
DSL Path Mode: INTERLEAVED
Downstream Rate: 5193 Kbps
Upstream Rate: 468 Kbps
Downstream Margin: 7 db
Upstream Margin: 9 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 44
Upstream Line Attenuation: 26
Downstream Transmit Power: 0
Upstream Transmit Power: 0

----------


## yiapap

@ioanik
5,193 από τα 24. Για το attenuation σου θα έπρεπε να πιάνεις γύρω στο 8, αλλά όπως αποδεικνύεται οι γραμμές της Αυστραλίας είναι πολύ ανώτερες από τις δικές μας. Και έτσι στο διάγραμμα του Άρθρου μάλλον πρέπει να βγάζουμε ~20%. Θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε μικρότερο πρόγραμμα (6-8Mbps)

Και για άλλη μια φορά να υπενθυμίσω γι αυτούς που ρωτούν για το κατέβασμα ότι:
*Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΤΕ!*
Αν έχετε πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος διαβάστε-συμμετέχετε σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα.

----------


## DJ_TEO

Ο χαλκος που εριχνε πριν χρονια ο ΟΤΕ στην Ελλαδα δεν εχει προδιαγραφες για παροχη Broadband θεωρητικα. Οι διατομες και αλλοι μικροπαραγοντες μειωνουν τις δυνατοτητες του.

----------


## yiapap

> Ο χαλκος που εριχνε πριν χρονια ο ΟΤΕ στην Ελλαδα δεν εχει προδιαγραφες για παροχη Broadband θεωρητικα. Οι διατομες και αλλοι μικροπαραγοντες μειωνουν τις δυνατοτητες του.


Επιπρόσθετα επειδή εντώ έιναι Ελλάντα δεν υπάρχει εύκολα διαθέσιμη τεκμηρίωση για την όδευση και έτσι κι αλλιώς ο καθένας κάνει ότι γουστάρει, επομένως υπάρχουν πολύ συχνά διακοπές (μούφες) στα καλώδια που προέκυψαν από εργασίες τρίτων (ιδιωτών ή δημοσίου).

----------


## tdc

> Παιδες σκεφτομαι αναμεσα στην 8αρα και την 24αρα του ΟΤΕ. Κοιταξα το topic και ειδα πολλες αναφορες στο SNR και στο Downstream Margin. Το σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια και ειναι 8 χρονων.
> ADSL Status
> 
> Connection Status
> 	Connected
> Upstream Rate (Kbps)
> 	256
> Downstream Rate (Kbps)
> 	2048
> ...


Κανενας δεν μπορει να μου πει?  :Sorry:

----------


## vavis

> Κανενας δεν μπορει να μου πει?


8αρα, για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο!  :Wink:

----------


## tdc

> 8αρα, για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο!


Εσυ δηλαδη με τα 24,5 σε τι ταχυτητα κλειδωνεις? Για να μου προτεινεις την 8αρα πρεπει να πιανεις το πολυ 14. Διοτι εξηγησα οτι δεν πιστευω οτι θα πιασω τα 24, αλλα βολευομαι και με τα 12 αφου κυριως θελω το upload (προτιθεμαι να πληρωνω 3 ευρω παραπανω το μηνα για το upload αν η ταχυτητα κλειδωματος (δεν εννοω κατεβασματος για τους γνωστους λογους) δεν ειναι απελπιστικα μικρη..
(Σε τι κατασταση ειναι η γραμμες σου? Ειναι πολυκατοικια? Καινουργια?)
Θα ηθελα και δευτερη (και τριτη) γνωμη! Χωρις παρεξηγηση.  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.

----------


## dipapaioannou

Για χαρα σε ολους, 

Επιδη εχω μπερδευτει με τις τιμεσ των db μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποιο ειναι το βελτιστο για τις παρακατω τιμες ? Ποιες πρεπει να ειναι μεγάλες τιμες κ ποιες μικρες ? 

*Downstream Margin
Upstream Margin
Downstream Line Attenuation
Upstream Line Attenuation
Downstream Transmit Power
Upstream Transmit Power*


Ευχαριστω

----------


## mpakakas

Καλησπέρα καιαπο μενα παιδια..
Ειμαι στην περιοχη λαρισας και και τα στοιχεια της γραμμης μου ειναι αυτα..
σε 1024/256 και περιμένω την 24/1 που ζητησα την δευτέρα..

Modem Dlink DSL g624T 

ADSL Firmware Version :  	7.00.01.00 - 7.00.01.00 -
7.00.04.00 Annex A - 01.07.2c - 0.54
Line State : 	 Connected
Modulation : 	 ADSL_2plus_AnxM
Annex Mode : 	  Annex A
Max Tx Power : 	 -38 dBm/Hz

Item                Downstream           Upstream        Unit
SNR Margin               31                      41             dB
Line Attenuation       13                       6              dB
Data Rate               1021                   248           kbps

οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι οι εξης..
Το modem το εχω ρυθμισμενο ηδη σε Adsl2+ σωστα ? αρα δεν πειραζω τπτ...
συμφωνα με καποια πραγματα που εχω δει εδω, θα πρέπει να είμαι στα 15-16 σωστα ?
βάζοντας το Line attentuation που εχω εδω, http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php
μου βγάζει 22.79Μβιτ
ποσα να περιμενω??

----------


## tdc

> Για χαρα σε ολους, 
> 
> Επιδη εχω μπερδευτει με τις τιμεσ των db μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποιο ειναι το βελτιστο για τις παρακατω τιμες ? Ποιες πρεπει να ειναι μεγάλες τιμες κ ποιες μικρες ? 
> 
> *Downstream Margin
> Upstream Margin
> Downstream Line Attenuation
> Upstream Line Attenuation
> Downstream Transmit Power
> ...


Ξερω μονο οτι το downstream/upstream Line attenuation πρεπει να ειναι χαμηλο διοτι, υποδηλωνει την αποσταση απο το dslam. Οσο πιο μικρο, τοσο πιο κοντα στο dslam εισαι.

----------


## vavis

> Εσυ δηλαδη με τα 24,5 σε τι ταχυτητα κλειδωνεις? Για να μου προτεινεις την 8αρα πρεπει να πιανεις το πολυ 14. Διοτι εξηγησα οτι δεν πιστευω οτι θα πιασω τα 24, αλλα βολευομαι και με τα 12 αφου κυριως θελω το upload (προτιθεμαι να πληρωνω 3 ευρω παραπανω το μηνα για το upload αν η ταχυτητα κλειδωματος (δεν εννοω κατεβασματος για τους γνωστους λογους) δεν ειναι απελπιστικα μικρη..
> (Σε τι κατασταση ειναι η γραμμες σου? Ειναι πολυκατοικια? Καινουργια?)
> Θα ηθελα και δευτερη (και τριτη) γνωμη! Χωρις παρεξηγηση. 
> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.


το κλειδωμα μου γινεται συνηθως στα 15 - 15,5. (εχω δει και 19, σπανιως)
κατεβαζω απο fttp 12 - 13 συνηθως.
απο torrents 100 - 120 και απο prive το περισσοτερο  700
η πολυκατοικια μου ειναι 11 χρονων.
η ωρα παιζει μεγάλο ρολο.
αποσυνδεσεις 0 εως 2 την ημερα.
πινκ απο 16 εως 60 ελληνικο και 65 εως 300 ξενο.
θελεις καποιο αλλο στοιχειο?  :Cool:

----------


## tdc

> το κλειδωμα μου γινεται συνηθως στα 15 - 15,5. (εχω δει και 19, σπανιως)
> κατεβαζω απο fttp 12 - 13 συνηθως.
> απο torrents 100 - 120 και απο prive το περισσοτερο  700
> η πολυκατοικια μου ειναι 11 χρονων.
> η ωρα παιζει μεγάλο ρολο.
> αποσυνδεσεις 0 εως 2 την ημερα.
> πινκ απο 16 εως 60 ελληνικο και 65 εως 300 ξενο.
> θελεις καποιο αλλο στοιχειο?


Ευχαριστω πολυ, με καλυψες πληρως!  :One thumb up: 
Υπολογιζω οτι με τα στοιχεια που μου παραθετεις και με την κατασταση των καλωδιων σου η οποια χαρακτηριζεται καλη (ουτε αριστη, ουτε κακη) θα πιασω καπου στα 12-16 και εγω. Οποτε θα προτιμησω τα 24 και μολις τα βαλω θα σας πω τι επιασα και ειτε θα χτυπαω το κεφαλι μου στο τοιχο, ειτε θα χαιδευω το ρουτερακι μου!  :ROFL: 
 :Respekt:

----------


## maik

> Για χαρα σε ολους, 
> 
> Επιδη εχω μπερδευτει με τις τιμεσ των db μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποιο ειναι το βελτιστο για τις παρακατω τιμες ? Ποιες πρεπει να ειναι μεγάλες τιμες κ ποιες μικρες ? 
> 
> *Downstream Margin
> Upstream Margin
> Downstream Line Attenuation
> Upstream Line Attenuation
> Downstream Transmit Power
> ...


Δεν υπαρχει βελτιστο
Σε γενικες γραμμες πρεπει το SNR να ειναι μεγαλο ειτε στο upload ειτε στο download , τα δε attenuation και  transit power χαμηλα .

Το βασικο στοιχειο ειναι η αποσταση απο το dslam.
*
Αυτο πρεπει να εχουμε σαν βασικο δεδομενο και μετα να ψαχνουμε για τα υπολοιπα.*

----------


## bandit4

Noise Margin 2.7 dB 
Line Attenuation 40.5 dB 
Output Power 12.4 dBm 

Με τετοιο noise margin δεν παω πουθενα...παιζει να εχει βλαβη?

----------


## tdc

Connection Status
	Connected
Upstream Rate (Kbps)
	867
Downstream Rate (Kbps)
	9038
Upstream Margin
	9
Downstream Margin
	5
Trained Modulation
	ADSL_2plus
LOS Errors
	0
Downstream Line Attenuation
	32
Upstream Line Attenuation
	16
Peak Cell Rate
	2044 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast
	15
CRC Tx Fast
	0
CRC Rx Interleaved
	0
CRC Tx Interleaved
	0
Path Mode
	Fast Path
Μετα την ενεργοποιηση της 24αρας. Βρωμαει προβλημα στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση επειδη ειχε ερθει ενας μακακας και την ειχε πειραξει. Θα τραβηξω ενα καλωδιο απευθειας απο το κουτι για να δω αν υπαρχει διαφορα. Παντως, εστω και με αυτα τα στατιστικα το utilisation της γραμμης μου φτανει στο 90% χαλαρα. Ειδικα το upload με συγκινησε! Και στα 9mbps να μεινω, μαλλον δν θα παω στην 8αρα για 3 ευρα λιγοτερα λογω του upload (Disconnects δεν εχω κανενα μεχρι τωρα και δεν πιστευω να εχω, διοτι ποτε δεν ειχα  :Smile:  )

----------


## electroshock

Operation Data       Upstream           Downstream

Noise Margin           9 dB                   9 dB

Attenuation            15 dB                21 dB

Τι ταχυτητες μπορω να πιασω με αυτα?

Έχω αποσυνδέσεις και πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι γινεται σε δυο στάδια η ενεργοποιήση. Ισχύει αυτό?

Οι ταχύτητες που έχω τώρα ειναι αυτές
Stream Type       Actual Data Rate

Up Stream            Down Stream  

963 (Kbps.)         17849 (Kbps.)

----------


## maik

> Operation Data       Upstream           Downstream
> 
> Noise Margin           9 dB                   9 dB
> 
> Attenuation            15 dB                21 dB
> 
> Τι ταχυτητες μπορω να πιασω με αυτα?
> 
> Έχω αποσυνδέσεις και πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι γινεται σε δυο στάδια η ενεργοποιήση. Ισχύει αυτό?
> ...


Μια χαρα εισαι. Τι παραπανω θελεις;

----------


## electroshock

> Μια χαρα εισαι. Τι παραπανω θελεις;


Επειδη εχω αποσυνδεσεις ρωτησα.

----------


## maik

> Επειδη εχω αποσυνδεσεις ρωτησα.


Πιθανοτατα καποις στιγμες το snr μειωνεται πολυ ,ισως κατω απο 4-5 , οποτε εχεις αποσυνδεσεις.

----------


## wall

Να ρωτήσω και γώ κάτι...

Τα στατιστικά μου αυτή τη στιγμή όπως τα λέει το ρουτεράκι μου είναι αυτά 


Ενώ πρίν μερικές μέρες είχα [downstream] 30 στο line attenuation και το noise margin έπαιζε απο 26-30 db. Μια χαρά δηλαδή μιας και είμαι λιγο μακρυά από το dslam. Αυτά πρίν έρθει στην πολυκατοικία μου ένα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ που δεν ξέρω τι έκανε... Τώρα λοιπόν 4-5 μερες και χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τίποτα βλέπω συνέχεια το ρουτερ μου να παίζει εκεί όπως δείχνει η εικόνα (πάνω από 16db down noise margin δεν έχω δει).
Γιατί τόση διαφορά ειδικά στον θόρυβο? Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι από την μεριά μου να δώ τα παλιά στατιστικά και πάλι? Όπως λέει το φριτζ τώρα θα κλειδώνω στα 6.5μβιτ ?
Ά και μια άκυρη ερώτηση μιας που το πήρα μονότερμα... Καλό είναι άμα μπώ σε εναλλακτικό να διαλέξω ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο με τα στατιστικά που βλέπετε? Μια εκτίμηση δλδ γιατί στην τύχη θα είνα και πάλι.

----------


## DJ_TEO

> Επειδη εχω αποσυνδεσεις ρωτησα.


Το margin σου ειναι οριακο. Μπορει να συγχρωνιζεις ψηλα αλλα δεν σου εξασφαλιζουν σταθεροτητα.

 Επειδη βλεπεις τις δυνατοητες της γραμμης σου προτεινω ως λυση ενα καλυτερο router απο αυτο που χρησιμοποιεις. Αν θελεις να σου πω συγκεκριμενα ανεφερε τι εχεις.

........Auto merged post: DJ_TEO added 4 Minutes and 54 Seconds later........




> Να ρωτήσω και γώ κάτι...
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου αυτή τη στιγμή όπως τα λέει το ρουτεράκι μου είναι αυτά 
> 
> 
> Ενώ πρίν μερικές μέρες είχα [downstream] 30 στο line attenuation και το noise margin έπαιζε απο 26-30 db. Μια χαρά δηλαδή μιας και είμαι λιγο μακρυά από το dslam. Αυτά πρίν έρθει στην πολυκατοικία μου ένα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ που δεν ξέρω τι έκανε... Τώρα λοιπόν 4-5 μερες και χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τίποτα βλέπω συνέχεια το ρουτερ μου να παίζει εκεί όπως δείχνει η εικόνα (πάνω από 16db down noise margin δεν έχω δει).
> Γιατί τόση διαφορά ειδικά στον θόρυβο? Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι από την μεριά μου να δώ τα παλιά στατιστικά και πάλι? Όπως λέει το φριτζ τώρα θα κλειδώνω στα 6.5μβιτ ?
> Ά και μια άκυρη ερώτηση μιας που το πήρα μονότερμα... Καλό είναι άμα μπώ σε εναλλακτικό να διαλέξω ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο με τα στατιστικά που βλέπετε? Μια εκτίμηση δλδ γιατί στην τύχη θα είνα και πάλι.


Αυτο ειναι στατιστικα απο γραμμη ΟΤΕ ? Οχι εναλλακτικου? 
Προφανως το συνεργειο κατι χαλασε αντι να το βελτιωσει.. 
Στην κατασταση που βρισκεται ο βρογχος σου μην περιμενεις περισσοτερο απο τα 6500... Σου προτεινω να πιεσεις τον ΟΤΕ να διορθωσει τον βρογχο και οταν δεις αξιολογες τιμες τοτε να μεταφερθεις.

 Αν μεταφερθεις και υστερα δεν προκειται να ασχοληθει κανεις αμεσα και ουσιαστικα με την περιπτωση σου(Τακτικη ΟΤΕ).

----------


## runnerma

Εγώ τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσω???

----------


## [Insomniac]

*±∞*  :Laughing:

----------


## electroshock

> Το margin σου ειναι οριακο. Μπορει να συγχρωνιζεις ψηλα αλλα δεν σου εξασφαλιζουν σταθεροτητα.
> 
>  Επειδη βλεπεις τις δυνατοητες της γραμμης σου προτεινω ως λυση ενα καλυτερο router απο αυτο που χρησιμοποιεις. Αν θελεις να σου πω συγκεκριμενα ανεφερε τι εχεις.


Έχω το Sagem 1540 . Θα έχω σίγουρα βελτίωση με νέο router?

----------


## DJ_TEO

> Έχω το Sagem 1540 . Θα έχω σίγουρα βελτίωση με νέο router?


Σιγουρα αν αλλαξεις αυτο το χαζοκουτι. Ακομα και ενα speedtouch ειναι κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο. Αν θελεις να κανεις μια καλη αγορα κοιταξε κατι σε fritz box, zyxel.

----------


## YAziDis

Εγώ παιδιά έχω:
noise margin downstream: 10.0 db
output power upstream: 11.5 dbm
attenuation downstream: 12.0 db

και:
relative capacity occupation: 97% 
noise margin upstream: 9.0 db
output power downstream: 19.0 dbm
attenuation upstream: 23.0 db

και η γραμμή μου συγχρονίζει στα:
Upstream Speed:  288 kbps
Downstream Speed: 4320 kbps

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι συμβαίνει; Είμαι απελπισμένος .. πάνω από 6 μήνες κάνω παράπονα σε forthnet αλλά τίποτα μέχρι τώρα .. Αύριο είπαν ότι θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσω με έναν τεχνικό (αφού τους πήρα ξανά εγώ σήμερα).
Τι να τους τονίσω; Έχετε να μου προτείνετε τι να τους πω ουσιαστικά να δοκιμάσουν; Αυτοί συνέχεια με κάνουν μπαλάκι ότι είναι πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ, και μετά μου λένε ότι δεν ήταν τελικά πρόβλημα ΟΤΕ και θα το ξανακοιτάξουμε, και μέχρι τώρα τίποτα .. Είναι πολύ κρίμα ρε γαμώτο να είμαι τόσο κοντά στον κόμβο του ΟΤΕ και να μην έχω καλές ταχύτητες  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Edit: Αν και δεν ξέρω για πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτό, η γραμμή μου τώρα το πρωί για πρώτη φορά, συγχρόνισε στα Downstream Speed:  5856 kbps Upstream Speed:  352 kbps και τα db πήγαν στα:
noise margin downstream: 1.0 db
output power upstream: 12.0 dbm
attenuation downstream: 12.0 db
και του up:
noise margin upstream: 9.0 db
output power downstream: 19.0 dbm
attenuation upstream: 23.0 db

Εμένα σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό θα έπρεπε να χειροτερεύσει η ταχύτητα μου, γιατί μειώθηκε το Noise margin, και το Attenuation παρέμεινε το ίδιο...
Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Rippergr

noise margin downstream: 9 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 18 db

noise margin upstream: 9 db
output power downstream: 22 db 
attenuation upstream: 7 db


DSL 15512 kbps / 999 kbps

Σύμφωνα με το adslgr κλειδώνω στα 21 περίπου και είμαι 1.300μ ενώ είμαι περίπου στα 800μ.,όταν είχα 8Μβπς μου έδειχνε ότι είμαι στα 800μ δηλαδή μικρότερο att.Πείτε μου όμως γιατί δεν κλειδώνω στα 21.Μια ιδέα γιατί έχω στερέψει με τον ΟΤΕ.(Λέτε φτιάχνοντας το μετρό να μου πατήσαν το καλώδιο? :P)

----------


## GeorgeChios

> noise margin downstream: 9 db
> output power upstream: 11 db 
> attenuation downstream: 18 db
> 
> noise margin upstream: 9 db
> output power downstream: 22 db 
> attenuation upstream: 7 db
> 
> 
> ...


Δοκίμασες με άλλο μοντεμ ? Εγώ με download att 23 και SNR 9.5 με κέντρο την ΕΡΜΟΥ όπως εσύ κατεβάζω με 20904 kbps ενώ το μοντεμ κλειδώνει στα 23989 kbps

----------


## Rippergr

Είχα την αποτυχία του ΟΤΕ Phillips και αγόρασα το Zyxel P-660HW το οποίο είναι ένα πολύ αξιόλογο ρούτερ,διότι και παλιά είχα Zyxel και ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## harris

> Καμιά ιδέα;


Η γραμμή σου έχει τραγικό πρόβλημα... Ξεκίνα από αυτό το άρθρο, και το κοιτάμε  :Smile:

----------


## Rippergr

> Η γραμμή σου έχει τραγικό πρόβλημα... Ξεκίνα από αυτό το άρθρο, και το κοιτάμε


Ευχαρηστώ πολύ φίλε.Βασικά μου πέρασε από το μυαλό αλλά επειδή όταν είχαμε 8Μβπς είχα 12 αττ και όλα ήταν τέλεια,είπα σιγά να μην φταίει η καλωδίωση.Θα το τσεκάρω και ελπίζω να είναι αυτό.

----------


## YAziDis

> Η γραμμή σου έχει τραγικό πρόβλημα... Ξεκίνα από αυτό το άρθρο, και το κοιτάμε



Στο σπίτι μου δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Οι ταχύτητες είναι σχετικά ίδιες και δεν υπάρχει κάποια μεγάλη διαφορά. Τώρα μου μένει το θέμα του ελέγχου της γραμμής μου από τα κεντρικά της πολυκατοικίας κάτι που ομολογώ θα δυσκολευτώ να το κάνω. Εκεί θα πρέπει να βρω έναν ειδικό ηλεκτρολόγο απ'ότι φαίνεται. Τέλος πάντων .. θα το ελέγξω και θα σας απαντήσω ξανά..
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου πάντως  :Smile:

----------


## Sokin88

Γειά σας. Δέν ξέρω πολλά απο adsl2 και γενικά απο αυτά αλλα διάβασα αρκετά topic και κατάλαβα κάποια πράγματα...

Statistics Downstream Upstream 
Line Rate 1024 Kbps 256 Kbps 
Attainable Line Rate 10176 Kbps 1136 Kbps 
Noise Margin 30.3 dB 31.0 dB 
Line Attenuation 21.0 dB 8.0 dB 
Output Power 11.8 dBm 6.4 dBm 

Πρόσφατα έβαλα το 2play της forthnet και περιμένω να μπεί στο ιδιόκτητο. (Οπου να'ναι).

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέτε 8α έχω το ΠΟΛΥ 20mbit. Εφόσον είναι ετσι γιατί το Attainable Line Rate είναι 10176Kbps. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; να μην το λάβω υπόψη μου; Ίσως χρειαστεί να δοκιμάσω άλλο ρουτερ;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## harris

> να μην το λάβω υπόψη μου;


Να μην τα λάβεις υπ'όψη σου  :Smile: 

Τα στατιστικά σου θα αλλάξουν όταν η γραμμή μεταφερθεί στην forthnet... το πόσο δεν το ξέρουμε, ίσως λίγο ίσως πολύ... θα δείξει  :Smile:

----------


## Sokin88

> Να μην τα λάβεις υπ'όψη σου 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά σου θα αλλάξουν όταν η γραμμή μεταφερθεί στην forthnet... το πόσο δεν το ξέρουμε, ίσως λίγο ίσως πολύ... θα δείξει


Παίζει να αλλάξει και το attuation? Μην μ λές τέτοια :P

----------


## harris

> Παίζει να αλλάξει και το attuation? Μην μ λές τέτοια :P


Σε λέω φιλλλαράκι  :Razz: 

Το πιθανότερο είναι να αλλάξει μεν, ελάχιστα δε (αν η forthnet στο κέντρο σου είναι σε φυσική συνεγκατάσταση)  :Wink:

----------


## Sokin88

> (αν η forthnet στο κέντρο σου είναι σε φυσική συνεγκατάσταση)


Τι εννοείς λέγοντας φυσική συνεγκατάσταση;?

----------


## harris

> Τι εννοείς λέγοντας φυσική συνεγκατάσταση;?


Ότι το κέντρο της forthnet βρίσκεται μέσα στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ, και όχι σε κάποιο διπλανό ή απομακρυσμένο.

----------


## Sokin88

> Ότι το κέντρο της forthnet βρίσκεται μέσα στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ, και όχι σε κάποιο διπλανό ή απομακρυσμένο.


Αυτό πως μπορώ να το μάθω; Απο όσο ξέρω πάντως η γραμμή έχει μπει στο ιδιόκτητο απλά περιμένω να αλλάξει και η σύνδεση. Μου είχαν στείλει μύνημα οτι η γραμμή μου έχει μπει στο ιδιόκτητο και έλεγαν οτι απο σήμερα κανονικά θα ειχα μέχρι 24mbit. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς παίζει.. Μπήκα και στην σελίδα της forthnet και είδα οτι το νούμερό μου βρίσκεται στο ιδιόκτητο..

----------


## harris

> Αυτό πως μπορώ να το μάθω;


Mόνο αν πας στο κατάστημα ΟΤΕ που πέφτει η γραμμή σου, παρακαλέσεις και σου πουν οι τεχνικοί... αλλιώς χλωμόν  :Wink: 




> Απο όσο ξέρω πάντως η γραμμή έχει μπει στο ιδιόκτητο απλά περιμένω να αλλάξει και η σύνδεση. Μου είχαν στείλει μύνημα οτι η γραμμή μου έχει μπει στο ιδιόκτητο και έλεγαν οτι απο σήμερα κανονικά θα ειχα μέχρι 24mbit. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς παίζει.. Μπήκα και στην σελίδα της forthnet και είδα οτι το νούμερό μου βρίσκεται στο ιδιόκτητο..



Μου ακούγεται λίγο κουφό όλο αυτό, αλλά τέσπα  :Thinking: 

Πάρε την ΤΥ και ρώτα τι γίνεται  :Wink:

----------


## YAziDis

> Εγώ παιδιά έχω:
> noise margin downstream: 10.0 db
> output power upstream: 11.5 dbm
> attenuation downstream: 12.0 db
> 
> και:
> relative capacity occupation: 97% 
> noise margin upstream: 9.0 db
> output power downstream: 19.0 dbm
> ...


Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι.. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιρεάζει την γραμμή μου σε τέτοιες τραγικές ταχύτητες το ότι έχω ένα δεύτερο τηλεφωνικό νούμερο MSN; Υπόψην δεν το χρησιμοποιώ (δεν το έχω καταχωρήσει στην isdn μου για να χτυπάει το δεύτερο νούμερο).

----------


## Sokin88

Statistics Downstream Upstream 
Line Rate 19891 Kbps 1021 Kbps 
Attainable Line Rate 20108 Kbps 1245 Kbps 
Noise Margin 6.6 dB 13.1 dB 
Line Attenuation 18.0 dB 7.3 dB 
Output Power 12.4 dBm 16.8 dBm 

Επιτέλους σήμερα μπήκε στο ιδιόκτητο δύκτιο και μπορώ και εγω και εχς αφτές τις συνδέσεις...
Δεν ξέρω και πολλα αλλα Noise Margin Line Attuatuion μου φαίνονται μια χαρά. Και το line rate που εχω συνδεθεί είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι η σύνδεση μου συμπεριφέρεται σαν την 1mbit που είχα πιο πριν. Δέν εχω καταφέρει να κατεβάσω πάνω απο 120kb/s. Φταίει κάτι; Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό; 

Η σύνδεση μπήκε σήμερα και δεν έκανε καμμία διακοπή. Μόνο για 5 δευτερόλεπτα με πέταξε έξω και αμέσως μετά ξαναμπήκα με αυτή την σύνδεση.. Είναι περίεργο αυτό;

----------


## Sokin88

Κοίταξα λίγο παραπάνω το forum και νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο Noise Margin που σήμερα κάποια στιγμή ήταν στο 5,2. Αποσυνδέσεις δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχω ιδιέταιρες αλλά αυτό που με νοιάζει ειναι να κατεβάζω τουλάχιστον με 500kb/s νομίζω πως με 19mbit σύνδεση το δικαιούμαι. 

Θέλω να μάθω άν γίνεται να ανεβάσω το Noise Margin απο ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ μου (Siemens CL 110) Και άν ναι πώς;

Εάν δεν γίνεται αυτό λογικά θα μου πείτε να αλλάξω ρουτερ. Είμαι πρόθυμος να αγοράσω ενα καλό ρουτερ αρκεί να ξέρω οτι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα για να μήν πάνε τσάμπα τα λεφτά. help.

Σόρυ για το double post.

----------


## bas807

Εγώ παιδιά επιβεβαιώνω το ακριβές των αναλύσεων. με 44 db συγχρονίζω από 6,5 - 7900.

----------


## pusher

Τι ακριβώς δείχνει η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος ενός router ή modem; Τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί θεωρητικά να επιτευχθεί από τη γραμμή;

----------


## vavis

> Τι ακριβώς δείχνει η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος ενός router ή modem; Τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί θεωρητικά να επιτευχθεί από τη γραμμή;


Οχι, αυτο ειναι το Attainable rate..
Το rate ειναι ας πουμε η πραγματικη ταχυτητα που εχεις εκεινη την στιγμη.

----------


## parsifal

> Οχι, αυτο ειναι το Attainable rate..


Σε συνδέσεις *έως* 24Mbps, το κλείδωμα δεν πρέπει να είναι λογικά πολύ κοντά στο Attainable rate; «Πολύ κοντά» και όχι «ίσο με» γιατί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι εκτιμήσεις που δίνουν οι routers για το attainable είναι με SNR 3dB (που κανένας πάροχος δεν πρέπει να σε αφήνει να πέσεις τόσο χαμηλά)...

----------


## pusher

> Οχι, αυτο ειναι το Attainable rate..
> Το rate ειναι ας πουμε η πραγματικη ταχυτητα που εχεις εκεινη την στιγμη.


Το rate είναι η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος; Τι εννοείς η πραγματική; Πραγματική δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση... 2048 κλειδώνει το Sagem F@st 800 και όη μέρα δεν ξεπερνάω τα 80 KB/s....

----------


## vavis

> Το rate είναι η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος; Τι εννοείς η πραγματική; Πραγματική δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση... 2048 κλειδώνει το Sagem F@st 800 και όη μέρα δεν ξεπερνάω τα 80 KB/s....


διαβασε λιγο εδω , και θα καταλαβεις αρκετα πραγματα.. :Smile:

----------


## pusher

> Σε συνδέσεις *έως* 24Mbps, το κλείδωμα δεν πρέπει να είναι λογικά πολύ κοντά στο Attainable rate; «Πολύ κοντά» και όχι «ίσο με» γιατί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι εκτιμήσεις που δίνουν οι routers για το attainable είναι με SNR 3dB (που κανένας πάροχος δεν πρέπει να σε αφήνει να πέσεις τόσο χαμηλά)...




Off Topic


		Χαίρομαι που σε πετυχαίνω κι εδώ! Θα τα πούμε στο insomnia για τα .mkvs. Σύντομα θα πιάσω δράση.
	




> διαβασε λιγο εδω , και θα καταλαβεις αρκετα πραγματα..


Τα 'χω διαβάσει αυτά. Τι σημαίνει η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος ρωτάω! Δε γίνεται θα χει κάποια πρακτική σημασία...

----------


## vavis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Χαίρομαι που σε πετυχαίνω κι εδώ! Θα τα πούμε στο insomnia για τα .mkvs. Σύντομα θα πιάσω δράση.
> 	
> 
> 
> 
> Τα 'χω διαβάσει αυτά. Τι σημαίνει η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος ρωτάω! Δε γίνεται θα χει κάποια πρακτική σημασία...


Αν κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο με ¨ιδανικες ¨ συνθηκες η με πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα, η συνολικη ταχυτητα που θα παρεις, ειναι η ταχυτητα κλειδωματος.!

----------


## pusher

> Αν κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο με ¨ιδανικες ¨ συνθηκες η με πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα, η συνολικη ταχυτητα που θα παρεις, ειναι η ταχυτητα κλειδωματος.!


Ναι αυτό έλεγα αρχικά. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

----------


## Marsihums

καλησπερα
ειμαι συνδρομητης της 4νετ στα 2048 και σκεφτομαι να βαλω 2play

χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη ενα παλιο μοντεμ το crypto f200 και πιανω 43 attuation μηπως υπαρχει κανα update για το μοντεμ οστε να πεσει το attuation αμα αλλαζω και βαλω κανα καλο ρουτερ κατα ποσο μπορει να πεσει το attuation?και συμφωνα με τα 43attuation ποσο περιπου θα κλειδωσω?ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## ANONYMOS

καλησπερα σημερα το απογευμα με ενεργοποιησαν στη hol με πακετο double play 24/1 kαι router netfaster iad περιοχη αιγαλεω ποσο ασχημα ειμαι?

----------


## vavis

> καλησπερα
> ειμαι συνδρομητης της 4νετ στα 2048 και σκεφτομαι να βαλω 2play
> 
> χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη ενα παλιο μοντεμ το crypto f200 και πιανω 43 attuation μηπως υπαρχει κανα update για το μοντεμ οστε να πεσει το attuation αμα αλλαζω και βαλω κανα καλο ρουτερ κατα ποσο μπορει να πεσει το attuation?και συμφωνα με τα 43attuation ποσο περιπου θα κλειδωσω?ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα


ριξε μια ματια εδω  :Cool:

----------


## pusher

> καλησπερα
> ειμαι συνδρομητης της 4νετ στα 2048 και σκεφτομαι να βαλω 2play
> 
> χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη ενα παλιο μοντεμ το crypto f200 και πιανω 43 attuation μηπως υπαρχει κανα update για το μοντεμ οστε να πεσει το attuation αμα αλλαζω και βαλω κανα καλο ρουτερ κατα ποσο μπορει να πεσει το attuation?και συμφωνα με τα 43attuation ποσο περιπου θα κλειδωσω?ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα


Ενδιαφέρον το ερώτημά σου. Για πείτε παιδιά οι πιο έμπειροι, υπάρχουν routers που μπορούν να δώσουν καλύτερο attenuation και αν ναι πόσο;

----------


## Marsihums

μαλιστα στο ενα ερωτημα απαντηθηκα για το τι ταχυτητα θα πιασω.στα αλλα αλλα 2 ξερει κανεις καμια απαντηση?

----------


## ANONYMOS

καλησπερα εχω σοβαρο προβλημα σχεδον δεν εχω ιντερνετ οπως ειδατε παταπανω τα νουμερα που μου δινει ο ρουτερ εχω συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις και μαλιστα το πρωι ειχα downstream noise margin -6db πριν λιγο -2db και upsstream -57db τα υπολοιπα τα ιδια επισης δεν εχω τηλεφωνο και οταν για λιγο δουλευει δεν μπορουν να με παρουν μπορω να κανω κατι η να παω για διακοπη?

----------


## vavis

> μαλιστα στο ενα ερωτημα απαντηθηκα για το τι ταχυτητα θα πιασω.στα αλλα αλλα 2 ξερει κανεις καμια απαντηση?


το attenuation *το πραγματικο* δεν αλλαζει, εκτος αν μετακομισεις εσυ ή το dslam.. :Laughing: 
πιο αξιοπιστη ενδειξη μπορει να υπαρξει αλλα κι αυτη θα εχει πολυ μικρη διαφορα, εκτος αν εχει bug   το ρουτερ.  :Wink:

----------


## pusher

> το attenuation *το πραγματικο* δεν αλλαζει, εκτος αν μετακομισεις εσυ ή το dslam..
> πιο αξιοπιστη ενδειξη μπορει να υπαρξει αλλα κι αυτη θα εχει πολυ μικρη διαφορα, εκτος αν εχει bug   το ρουτερ.


Υπάρχει περίπτωση εξασθένιση να συμβαίνει και στο ίδιο το router; Και εννοώ διαφορετική από μοντέλο σε μοντέλο...

----------


## maik

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση εξασθένιση να συμβαίνει και στο ίδιο το router; Και εννοώ διαφορετική από μοντέλο σε μοντέλο...


Φυσικα και υπαρχει.

----------


## pusher

> το attenuation *το πραγματικο* δεν αλλαζει, εκτος αν μετακομισεις εσυ ή το dslam..
> πιο αξιοπιστη ενδειξη μπορει να υπαρξει αλλα κι αυτη θα εχει πολυ μικρη διαφορα, εκτος αν εχει bug   το ρουτερ.





> Υπάρχει περίπτωση εξασθένιση να συμβαίνει και στο ίδιο το router; Και εννοώ διαφορετική από μοντέλο σε μοντέλο...





> Φυσικα και υπαρχει.


Από αυτά 3 μηνύματα τι να συμπεράνω; Ότι μπορεί το router να κάνει τη διαφορά ή όχι;

----------


## Marsihums

κανεις που να ξερει τελικα αμα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το ρουτερ στη ταχυτητα που προκειτε να κλειδωσω?και πχ κλειδωνω στα 9μβ υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να τοποθετησουν και δευτερο dslam σε αυτους που ποιανουν μικρη ταχυτητα?

----------


## efsong

Πολύ καλή δημοσίευση, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## derveni

Τελεια!!!! Θα μπαινω με τα 3 Mb!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## kostas_pav

Δηλαδή εγώ να περιμένω 24576/1024, σύμφωνα με τα υπάρχοντα στατιστικά; (ADSL1)

----------


## harris

> Δηλαδή εγώ να περιμένω 24576/1024, σύμφωνα με τα υπάρχοντα στατιστικά; (ADSL1)


Κάπου κοντά εκεί θα είναι  :Wink:

----------


## parsifal

> Δηλαδή εγώ να περιμένω 24576/1024, σύμφωνα με τα υπάρχοντα στατιστικά; (ADSL1)


wtf, στο προαύλιο του Α.Κ. μένεις;  :Laughing:

----------


## kostas_pav

Είμαι περίπου στα 400 με 500 μέτρα, στην ίδια οδό που είναι και το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ. :Razz: 

Αλλά ακόμα δεν δίνουν 4, 8 και 24! :Thinking:

----------


## capvag

Ερωτησις: ειμαι κουμπωμενος στα 8mbps και απότι βλεπω στο ρουτερ σε adsl2+. Τα στατιστικα αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι 20db downstream attenuation, 14db SNR, και 6db output power. Εκανα αιτηση για ιδιοκτυτο, οπου να ναι με βαλουν στο ιδιοκτυτο...

Η ερωτηση ειναι, αυτες οι τιμες θα αλλαξουν οταν με πανε στα 24mbps? Ρωταω διοτι ηδη ειμαι σε adsl2+ mode με τις τιμες που ανεφερα παραπανω.

Και αν αλλαξουν ποσο περιπου θα κουμπωνει ο ρουτερ συμφωνα με τις παραπανω τιμες?

----------


## bicman

παιδιά για σας είμαι καινούργιο μέλος παρά πολύ ενδιαφέρων το site μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ είμαι στην hol και επειδή έχω πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα θέλω να ξερω αν οι παράμετροι του ρουτερ μου είναι εντάξει και ποσό γιατί στην hol δεν βγάζω άκρη

----------


## harris

Φϊλε bicman, τα στατιστικά σου δείχνουν μια χαρά... αν έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας μάλλον το πιταρισμένο - πηγμένο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ φταίει  :Wink:

----------


## ifestos

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!

----------


## bicman

> Φϊλε bicman, τα στατιστικά σου δείχνουν μια χαρά... αν έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας μάλλον το πιταρισμένο - πηγμένο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ φταίει


και τι προτείνεται ρε παιδιά να κάνουμε με αυτούς που μπλεξαμε

----------


## Touristas

Συνεχίζω μετά από αρκετό καιρό να είμαι κλειδωμένος γύρω στα 15, Αν και αρκετά κοντά στο DSLAM. Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## neon

Πάντως η ποιότητα των καλωδιώσεων μέσα στο σπίτι παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο.
Απο μια lo-fi εγκατάσταση που είχα (το χάλκινο ζεύγος που ερχόταν απ' έξω συναντούσε στο κουτί διακλάδωσης 2 απο τα 8 καλώδια ενός utp καλωδίου - μέσω της 'τεχνικής' του wire twisting... και ταξίδευε έτσι καμια 10αριά μέτρα για να καταλήξει πάλι με twisting τεχνική στην άλλη άκρη ενός τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου στο οποίο κούμπωνε το Linksys WAG200G. Έτσι έπιανα 14άρια μέχρι να το πάρω απόφαση και να κάνω τις εξής αλλαγές:
Τοποθέτησα το Linksys μέσα στο κουτί διακλάδωσης (δηλ. όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στην εξωτερική γραμμή) και κόλλησα με καλάϊ (πάνω βελάκι) το χάλκινο ζεύγος σε ένα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο 6 εκ. το οποίο καταλήγει στο router. Απο εκεί φεύγει το προαναφερθέν utp και καταλήγει σε ένα linksys WRT54GC. Τέλος έβαλα φίλτρο (κάτω βελάκι) μεταξύ του εξωτερικού ζεύγους και της πλεξούδας των εσωτερικών τηλ. πριζών για να μη χρειάζεται κάθε συσκευή ξεχωριστό φίλτρο. Με αυτή την τακτική, τα stats αυξήθηκαν ραγδαία και έχουν πλέον ως εξής:

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	18073 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	859 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	9 db
Upstream Margin: 	9 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	26 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	6 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	11 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	22 db

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/8598/routergi8.jpg

----------


## dagg

καλημέρα
θα ήθελα να σας πω τον πόνο μου...
Μέχρι πρότινος είχα φορέα για τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ και ένα hibox από τη hol με 4mbps ταχύτητα. Αν και δεν ήμουν ευχαριστημένος από την τεχνική υποστήριξη, αλλά επειδή είχα κλειδωμένα 4 mbps, είπα να πάω σε double play από τη hol με max 24 mbps. Μαντέψτε τι έγινε... τα 4mbps έγιναν 2,1...Μετά από πού ψάξιμο κατέληξαν ότι έχω πολύ υψηλό download attenuation level (57db). Αυτό ΔΕΝ οφείλεται στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση, διότι, έχει τραβηχτεί καλώδιο utp cat 5 από τον κατανεμητή απ΄ ευθείας στο router. Οπότε μάλλον, έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση που μεσολαβεί από το dslam μέχρι το σπίτι. Βλέπω ότι ανήκω στο dslam Τερψιθέας και μένω στη Γλυφάδα. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω? Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά και σε άλλο φορέα να πάω πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα έχω...
Υπάρχει κάνα hint & tip???

Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας...

----------


## pvas

Καλημέρα
Έχω κι εγώ παρόμοια εμπειρία.. Μέχρι πρότινος είχα κι εγώ HiBox 4Mbps (βέβαια αυτό νομίζω συνεπάγεται ότι ήμουν ήδη στο ιδιόκτητο της HOL) και πρόσφατα έβαλα double play up to 24 Mbps το οποίο στην πράξη είναι γύρω στα 6 Mbps. Μετά από επικοινωνία με το τεχνικό τμήμα μου είπαν ότι συγχρονίζω στο μέγιστο που μπορεί να δώσει η γραμμή μου και μάλιστα "το γύρισαν" και σε ADSL2 (από ADSL2+). Βέβαια εγώ έχω ελέγξει μόνο τα καλώδια και τις πρίζες μέσα στο σπίτι μου. Μένω Βριλήσσια και ο DSLAM είναι αυτός του Χαλανδρίου. Υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορώ να κάνω κι εγώ?? Γίνεται να με συνδέσουν σε άλλον DSLAM?? Ή να μην κάνω τίποτα??

----------


## harris

> Υπάρχει κάνα hint & tip???





> Ή να μην κάνω τίποτα??


Δώστε και οι δύο τα στοιχεία που δίνει το ρούτερ σας (attenuation, SNR Κλπ  :Wink:  )

----------


## dagg

attenuation download 57
noise download 11
attenuation upload 35
noise upload 11
τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα θυμάμαι...
θα τα ποστάρω απο το σπίτι όταν θα πάω  :Wink:

----------


## sfageas7

καλημερα παιδια,σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη.εχω το netgear dg834gt με το προσφατο firmware,oi πρωτες ενδειξεις ειναι αυτες
downstream Upstream 
Connection Speed 13425 kbps 1023 kbps 
Line Attenuation 26.0 db 14.5 db 
Noise Margin 9.3 db 11.2 db 
θα περιμενω να σταθεροποιηθει κ να δοκιμασω με το ρουτερ που θα μου φερουν εντος της βδομαδας.για αρχη πως ειναι τα στατιστικα?

----------


## geoal

σε αλλο DSLAM δεν γινετε να σε συνδεσουν γιατι τα καλωδια της περιοχης σου καταληγουν σε αυτο το κεντρο το ΟΤΕ. Τωρα οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα καλο θα ηταν να εκανες και μια δοκιμη στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας ωστε να εξαληψης ενδεχομενο κακης εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης.

----------


## sfageas7

αυτο υποψιαζομαι,να καλεσω τεχνικο 'η να δηλωσω βλαβη?ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## geoal

εφοσον δεν γνωριζεις πως να το κανεις μονος σου δωσε το βλαβη ωστε να στειλουν τεχνικο και θα σου πει τι γινετε.

----------


## sfageas7

οκ,ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!

----------


## geoal

να εισαι καλα φιλε μου και ευχομαι να ανεβει η ταχυτητα του συγχρονισμου.

----------


## sfageas7

> να εισαι καλα φιλε μου και ευχομαι να ανεβει η ταχυτητα του συγχρονισμου.


απ το στομα σου κ ατου οτε τ'αυτι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## snakegr

Πολύ καλό post. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pelasgian

Εμένα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει στα 23+, όμως κλειδώνει στα 18. Ελάχιστα με απασχολεί, απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι τα όρια του Sagem 1500WG (με στρογγυλό κουμπί που γράφει otenet επάνω) και όχι της γραμμής. Υποθέτω ότι με κάποιο άλλο modem θα πήγαινε ενδεχομένως πάνω από 18 ίσως και πάνω από 22, αλλά στα 2Mb/sec κατεβάζει, κατεβάζω ΠΟΛΥ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ και γενικώς μου φτάνει.

----------


## maik

> Εμένα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει στα 23+, όμως κλειδώνει στα 18. Ελάχιστα με απασχολεί, απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι τα όρια του Sagem 1500WG (με στρογγυλό κουμπί που γράφει otenet επάνω) και όχι της γραμμής. Υποθέτω ότι με κάποιο άλλο modem θα πήγαινε ενδεχομένως πάνω από 18 ίσως και πάνω από 22, αλλά στα 2Mb/sec κατεβάζει, κατεβάζω ΠΟΛΥ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ και γενικώς μου φτάνει.



Το κουμπι on-off στην πισω πλευρα ειναι στρογυλο; Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε δεν ειναι adsl2+ .

----------


## hedgehog

> Το κουμπι on-off στην πισω πλευρα ειναι στρογυλο; Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε δεν ειναι adsl2+ .


Η μοναδική διαφορά των δύο μοντέλων δεν είναι το RoHS  :Question:   :What..?: 
Είχα την εντύπωση πως κατά τα άλλα είναι ίδιων δυνατοτήτων μοντέλα  :Thinking:

----------


## withoutpirelli

λοιπον εχω ον και με εχουν στα 9881 και 42.
μου φαινεται θα τους χτυπησω«κανα τηλεφωνακι γιατι εχω συνεχεις διακοπες

----------


## zouli84

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση?
Κατ' αρχήν οι μετρήσεις που μου δίνει το modem είναι:
Noise Margin: 31.0/40.4
Attenuation:   13.5/28.4
Αυτές απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι πολύ καλές μετρήσεις.

Με βάση αυτές τις μετρήσεις μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος ότι βάζοντας ADSL2+ θα έχω πολύ καλή ταχύτητα, δηλαδή σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα γύρω στα 23Mbps?

----------


## didis35

τα στοιχεια του  ρουτερ ειναι αυτα. τι λετε μπορω απο 1mbp να παω 24mbp.
εχω hol και λεω να παω forthnet αφου στην πατρα η hol ολο αναβολη περνει.   :Worthy: 

 Configured
 Current

Line Status
 ---
 SHOWTIME

Link Type
 ---
 Fast Path

Trained Mode
 Automatic
 G.992.1 (G.DMT)


[Go Top] 


Data Rate:
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
 256 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 1024 (Kbps.)


[Go Top] 


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 9 dB
 31 dB

Attenuation
 45 dB
 44 dB


Indicator Name
 Near End Indicator
 Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction
 1165
 0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
 0
 0

Fast Path CRC Error
 221
 78

Interleaved Path CRC Error
 0
 0

Loss of Signal Defect
 42
 ---

Fast Path HEC Error
 0
 0

Interleaved Path HEC Error
 0
 0

----------


## thakaran

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση?
> Κατ' αρχήν οι μετρήσεις που μου δίνει το modem είναι:
> Noise Margin: 31.0/40.4
> Attenuation:   13.5/28.4
> Αυτές απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι πολύ καλές μετρήσεις.
> 
> Με βάση αυτές τις μετρήσεις μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος ότι βάζοντας ADSL2+ θα έχω πολύ καλή ταχύτητα, δηλαδή σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα γύρω στα 23Mbps?


Αν το 13.5 είναι το downστρεαμ attenuation, τότε όντως θα έχεις συγχρονισμό στ 22-23

----------


## vakall

Γεια κι απο μενα.
Με Vodafone/hol και  Line attenuation 36 κλείδωνε γύρω στα 8 Mbps (down) αλλά είχα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις ,οπότε με κατέβασαν γύρω στα 5 και είμαι σταθερος

----------


## TheBeast

Ρε παιδια απαντηστε μου και μενα....Μηπως εχω κανει καμια πατάτα.....
Ειχα ΟΤΕ 1mbps και το down att ηταν 30-31. Οποτε σκεφτομαι με βαση αυτα που εχω διαβασει στο forum αυτο αν παω στην forthnet θα κλειδωνω γυρο στα 15. Αντε λεω να ειναι και λιγο παρακατω δεν με χαλαει και στα 10 να κλειδωνει ευχαριστιμενος ειμαι....Ο αδερφος μου που μενει 300 μετρα πιο πανω με att 45 κλειδωνει στα 9 με 9.5 οποτε εγω με 31 θα ειναι ολα καλα. Κανω λοιπων αιτηση και περιμενω πως και παως να περασουν οι μερες να ενεργοποιηθει....Ερχετε η πολυποθητη μερα μου στελνουν το SMS απο την forthnet ετοιμάζομαι και τι να δω....... κλειδωσα στα 2.5 ! ! ! ! ? ? ? ?  ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ λεω. και το att πιγε στα 36. Μετα απο απανοτα restart και αφου εχω δοκιμασει οτι φιλτρακι και ρυθμηση μπορει να φανταστει ο ανθρωπινος νους καταφερα να συνδεθω στα 4.2 με 4.7. μονο μια φορα πιγε 5.1 και αυτο ηταν το ρεκορ. Αν μπορει κανεις να μου πει τι μπορει να φτεει η μηπως εχω κανει εγω καποιο λαθος.....γιατι θα σκασω και ειναι κριμα....Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για την βοηθεια που θα μου προσφερετε....και συγνωμη για τα πολα ορθογραφικα λάθη.

----------


## harris

> Αν μπορει κανεις να μου πει τι μπορει να φτεει η μηπως εχω κανει εγω καποιο λαθος.....γιατι θα σκασω και ειναι κριμα...


Αν δεν έχεις σκάσει ακόμα  :Razz:  θα προσπαθήσω να σου απαντήσω:

Η μικρή αύξηση του att από 31 σε 36 είναι απολύτως φυσιολογική. Αυτό που δεν είναι φυσιολογικό είναι η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που όντως είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλή. 

Κάνε τους ελέγχους που περιγράφονται σ'αυτό το άρθρο, και δες που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι προφανώς κάτι στην γραμμή σου δημιουργεί υψηλό θόρυβο. 

Δώσε μας και όλα τα στατιστικά σου εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## TheBeast

> Αν δεν έχεις σκάσει ακόμα  θα προσπαθήσω να σου απαντήσω:
> 
> Η μικρή αύξηση του att από 31 σε 36 είναι απολύτως φυσιολογική. Αυτό που δεν είναι φυσιολογικό είναι η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που όντως είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλή. 
> 
> Κάνε τους ελέγχους που περιγράφονται σ'αυτό το άρθρο, και δες που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι προφανώς κάτι στην γραμμή σου δημιουργεί υψηλό θόρυβο. 
> 
> Δώσε μας και όλα τα στατιστικά σου εδώ



Να σας πω τι εκανα μεχρι στιγμης και τι αποτελεσματα ειχα.
Τεχνικος από τον παροχο μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να αλλαξω τιν πριζα που εχω γιατι ειναι του ΟΤΕ και εχει πανω εναν πυκνωτη που μου κανει προβλημα και να βαλω μια RJ 11. Το εκανα και κανενα αποτελεσμα. Τα ιδια προβληματα. Εχω κανει δοκιμες με 3 router (DLink DSL-G624T, Siemens CL 110, Philips CGA5720N/TE), 3 splitter (αυτά που είχαν τα router στα κουτια τους) και 1 φιλτρο που μου εδωσαν από forthnet. Τα αστατιστικα ειναι παντα τα ιδια. και ολοι η ελεγχοι εχουν γινει στην κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου. Τα στατιστικα μου ειναι τα εξης.


                         down     up      
SNR Margin  	       4  	7  	dB
Line Attenuation     35      15      dB
Data Rate 	      4679   1021   kbps

----------


## harris

> Τα αστατιστικα ειναι παντα τα ιδια.


Η πρίζα του ΟΤΕ που άλλαξες ήταν σωστή κίνηση, άσχετα αν δεν βελτίωσε την κατάσταση... 

Το ρούτερ το έχεις στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού; Αυτήν που έρχεται από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας / μονοκατοικίας; Αν όχι, βάλε το ρούτερ στην πρώτη πρίζα, που και αυτή πρέπει να είναι RJ11, και αφού πρώτα απομονώσεις όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι, και χωρίς καμμία τηλεφωνική συσκευή επάνω στη γραμμή... μόνο το ρούτερ επάνω στην πρίζα. 

Και βλέπουμε  :Smile:

----------


## gkimonas

> Η πρίζα του ΟΤΕ που άλλαξες ήταν σωστή κίνηση, άσχετα αν δεν βελτίωσε την κατάσταση... 
> 
> Το ρούτερ το έχεις στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού; Αυτήν που έρχεται από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας / μονοκατοικίας; Αν όχι, βάλε το ρούτερ στην πρώτη πρίζα, που και αυτή πρέπει να είναι RJ11, και αφού πρώτα απομονώσεις όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι, και χωρίς καμμία τηλεφωνική συσκευή επάνω στη γραμμή... μόνο το ρούτερ επάνω στην πρίζα. 
> 
> Και βλέπουμε


Χάρη όσον αφορά το ερώτημα μου εδώ --> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=205792

Διάβασε από το *post 9* και μετά.

Να δοκιμάσω κ εγώ αυτό που περιγράφεις παραπάνω;  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

> Χάρη όσον αφορά το ερώτημα μου εδώ --> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=205792
> 
> Διάβασε από το *post 9* και μετά.
> 
> Να δοκιμάσω κ εγώ αυτό που περιγράφεις παραπάνω;


Εσύ εμφανώς έχεις το πακέτο 6/1, οπότε σωστά κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου. Αν αναφέρεσαι στον σχετικά χαμηλά συγχρονισμό του upload, τότε ναι, κάνε κι εσύ όλα τα τεστ που περιγράφω και εδώ και στο άρθρο μου  :Wink:

----------


## gkimonas

> Εσύ εμφανώς έχεις το πακέτο 6/1, οπότε σωστά κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου. Αν αναφέρεσαι στον σχετικά χαμηλά συγχρονισμό του upload, τότε ναι, κάνε κι εσύ όλα τα τεστ που περιγράφω και εδώ και στο άρθρο μου


Όντως το πρόβλημα μου είναι το upload.
Εντάξει Χάρη θα συνδέσω στο κεντρικό κουτί και θα ποστάρω αύριο τα αποτελέσματα γιατί τώρα βαριέμαι και μέχρι την κουζίνα να πάω. :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## TheBeast

> Η πρίζα του ΟΤΕ που άλλαξες ήταν σωστή κίνηση, άσχετα αν δεν βελτίωσε την κατάσταση... 
> 
> Το ρούτερ το έχεις στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού; Αυτήν που έρχεται από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας / μονοκατοικίας; Αν όχι, βάλε το ρούτερ στην πρώτη πρίζα, που και αυτή πρέπει να είναι RJ11, και αφού πρώτα απομονώσεις όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι, και χωρίς καμμία τηλεφωνική συσκευή επάνω στη γραμμή... μόνο το ρούτερ επάνω στην πρίζα. 
> 
> Και βλέπουμε


Ναι οι δοκιμες εχουν γινει πανω στην κεντρικη πριζα. Νομιζω δηλαδη γιατι μετακομισα πριν λιγο καιρο εδω. αλλα πρεπει να ειναι η κεντρικη αφου ειναι η μοναδικη πριζα με 3 ζευγη καλωδιων και μονο το 1 ζευγος δινει σημα. Ολες οι αλλες εχουν απο 1 ζευγος. Οι δοκιμες εγιναν λοιπον σε αυτην την πριζα και με απομονομενα τα καλωδια, αφαιρεσα δηλαδη τα αλλα 2 ζευγη και κρατησα μονο αυτα που δινουν σημα και τα συνδεσα στο router. Τωρα οσο αφορα τον κεντρικο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας μου δεν μπορω να τον ελεγξω αφενος γιατι δεν ξερω που ειναι και αφεταιρου δεν νομιζω να εχει κιολασ γιατι στην πολυκατοικια ειμαστε μονο 3 διαμερισματα. Εχω παρατηρισει βεβαια εξω από την εξωπορτα κατι καλωδια χυμα να κρεμοντε σαν αντερα και υποψιαζομαι οτι αυτα πρεπει να ειναι. Αν σε περιπτοση φταιει ο βρογχος η αυτα τα "αντερα" που κρεμονται απο τον τοιχο τι μπορω να κανω???

----------


## harris

> Αν σε περιπτοση φταιει ο βρογχος η αυτα τα "αντερα" που κρεμονται απο τον τοιχο τι μπορω να κανω???


Από την στιγμή που έκανες τον έλεγχο πάνω στην κεντρική πρίζα (ναι αυτή είναι από όσα περιγράφεις), με απομονωμένα όλα τα υπόλοιπα, τότε ο επόμενος έλεγχος πρέπει να γίνει από τον πάροχο πάνω στον βρόχο για να βρεθεί το βραχυκύκλωμα και να δοθεί η βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ... εκτός αν μετρηθεί ο βρόχος και βρεθεί ΟΚ, που σημαίνει ότι φταίει το καλώδιο που πάει από το διαμέρισμά σου στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας, ή ότι έχει τέλως πάντων, γιατί σίγουρα κάτι έχει... Αν είναι πράγματι αυτά τα καλώδια που λες στον αέρα, ίσως εκεί ακριβώς να είναι το πρόβλημα πάντως  :Wink:

----------


## TheBeast

> ι... Αν είναι πράγματι αυτά τα καλώδια που λες στον αέρα, ίσως εκεί ακριβώς να είναι το πρόβλημα πάντως


Χαρη εισαι πολυ καλος...σε ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου...θα επικοινωνισω με τον παροχο μου να ελεγξουν τον βροχο αν εχει προβλημα αλλα αν το προβλημα ειναι στην οικια πως μπορω να το ελεγξω και να το διορθωσω?? αν παρω τον ΟΤΕ θα βγαλω ακρη? και στον παροχο πως θα τους ζητησω των ελεγχο του βροχου? Σε ευχαριστω και παλι εισαι ο καλυτερος

και αληθεια πως μπορω να βρω σε ποιο DSLAM ειμαι???

----------


## harris

> Χαρη εισαι πολυ καλος...σε ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου...θα επικοινωνισω με τον παροχο μου να ελεγξουν τον βροχο αν εχει προβλημα αλλα αν το προβλημα ειναι στην οικια πως μπορω να το ελεγξω και να το διορθωσω?? αν παρω τον ΟΤΕ θα βγαλω ακρη? και στον παροχο πως θα τους ζητησω των ελεγχο του βροχου? Σε ευχαριστω και παλι εισαι ο καλυτερος


Αν έρθει τεχνικός σπίτι, θα απομονώσει τον βρόχο (από τον κατανεμητή και μετά δηλαδή) και θα μετρήσει... αν πάρει τα ίδια στατιστικά που πέρνεις στο σπίτι σου προφανώς το πρόβλημα είναι στον βρόχο. Αν όμως πάρει καλά αποτελέσματα τότε φταίει το δικό σου καλώδιο  :Wink: 

Με τον ΟΤΕ δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη, γιατί δεν είσαι πελάτης του ΟΤΕ. (εκτός αν έχει «γνωστό», «δόντι», «βύσμα» κδσ  :Laughing:   :Razz:  )




> και αληθεια πως μπορω να βρω σε ποιο DSLAM ειμαι???


Βάζοντας το νούμερό σου στον wizard της forthnet (εκτός αν έχεις μεταφέρει το νούμερό σου από άλλη περιοχή)  :Wink:

----------


## Cube8

*Με μένα συμβαίνει κάτι πολύ παράξενο.*
Εδώ και 6 μήνες που είμαι στη Forthnet συγχρόνιζα σταθερά στα 14-15Mbps.
Από την αρχή όμως είχε θόρυβο το τηλέφωνο. Το διόρθωσαν μια φορά και όλα καλά, μέχρι που έκανε μια μ*λακιά ένας οτετζής με κάτι καλώδια και επανήλθε ο θόρυβος.
Με τα χίλια ζόρια, ξαναδιορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα του θορύβου στο τηλέφωνο (εννοείται πάλι από τον ΟΤΕ), αλλά αυτή τη φορά (από χθες συγκεκριμένα) συγχρονίζω στα 7-8Mbps!!
Στη forthnet μου λένε ότι είναι τώρα συγχρονίζει σωστά και ότι πριν ήταν παράξενο που ήταν τόσο ψηλά!

Παραθέτω τις τιμές του ρούτερ (downstream), για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας:
Πριν
Line Rate: ~14000 Kbps
Noise Margin: 6 dB
Line Attenuation: 31,5 dB

Τώρα
Line Rate: ~7500 Kbps
Noise Margin: 5,5 - 6,5 dB
Line Attenuation: 33,5 dB

Το ρούτερ μου είναι το Siemens CL-110 και βρίσκομαι στα 3 χιλιόμετρα από το DSLAM.
Ο τεχνικός μου πρότεινε, αφού δεν έχω άλλο ρούτερ να δοκιμάσω, να πάω αυτό στα κεντρικά, να το ελέγξουν.

----------


## kantiot

βλέπω σε ένα προσπέκτους αναλυτικά όλες τις συνδέσεις double play και λέει πχ. για την forthnet ταχύτητα internet μέσω οτε 4mbps και ταχύτητα μέσω ιδιόκτητου δικτύου 24mbps το ίδιο λέει και για hol και για vodafone τι πάει να πει αυτό..?καιθα ηθελα να μου πειτε πωσ μπορω να συγχρωνιζω?

----------


## zsdekp

παιδια εχω forthnet double play και τα στατιστικα μου ειναι τα εξης 
Line Rate 	20698 Kbps 	1021 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate 	20556 Kbps 	1261 Kbps
Noise Margin 	6.1 dB 	14.1 dB
Line Attenuation 	16.5 dB 	7.7 dB
Output Power 	12.4 dBm 	15.8 dBm    

πιστευο οτι εχω προβλημα με το noise margin και το output power. :Thinking: 
Τι προτεινεται να κανω.να δηλωσω βλαβη θα ηταν μια καλη κινηση?Please help

Ευχαριστω

----------


## kostas_pav

> παιδια εχω forthnet double play και τα στατιστικα μου ειναι τα εξης 
> Line Rate 	20698 Kbps 	1021 Kbps
> Attainable Line Rate 	20556 Kbps 	1261 Kbps
> Noise Margin 	6.1 dB 	14.1 dB
> Line Attenuation 	16.5 dB 	7.7 dB
> Output Power 	12.4 dBm 	15.8 dBm    
> 
> πιστευο οτι εχω προβλημα με το noise margin και το output power.
> Τι προτεινεται να κανω.να δηλωσω βλαβη θα ηταν μια καλη κινηση?Please help
> ...


Τα στατιστηκά σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## zsdekp

> Τα στατιστηκά σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλά!


ναι αλλα πως γινεται να ειναι καλα και να κατεβαζω απο ftp otenet με 250 αντε 260 το πολυ?

----------


## kostas_pav

> ναι αλλα πως γινεται να ειναι καλα και να κατεβαζω απο ftp otenet με 250 αντε 260 το πολυ?


Χρειάζεσαι download manager, το οποίο δημιουργεί πολλά connections για ένα μόνο αρχείο και έτσι επιτυγχάνονται μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

Δοκίμασε το free download manager ή internet download manager ή flashget και δες τι ταχύτητες πιάνεις  :Smile:

----------


## zsdekp

> Χρειάζεσαι download manager, το οποίο δημιουργεί πολλά connections για ένα μόνο αρχείο και έτσι επιτυγχάνονται μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.
> 
> Δοκίμασε το free download manager ή internet download manager ή flashget και δες τι ταχύτητες πιάνεις



με αυτο που μου ειπες κατεβαζει γυρω στα 1250.Ευχαριστω :Worthy: 

θα επρεπε να ειναι παραπανω βαση των στατιστικων που εχω? :Thinking:

----------


## kostas_pav

> με αυτο που μου ειπες κατεβαζει γυρω στα 1250.Ευχαριστω
> 
> θα επρεπε να ειναι παραπανω βαση των στατιστικων που εχω?


Αν βάλεις κι άλλο αρχείο να κατεβαίνει τότε θα είναι ακόμα παραπάνω αθροιστικά (σε ταχύτητα) τα δύο αρχεία.

Φυσικά εξαρτάται και ο server που κατεβάζεις πόσο μπορεί να σου δώσει  :Smile: 

Πάντως είναι πάρα πολύ καλή ταχύτητα αυτή

----------


## nisp

καλησπερα εχω on trriple play και τα στατιστικα μου ειναι τα εξης 
Up Stream
 1023 (Kbps.)
Down Stream
 16381 (Kbps.)
 Noise Margin
 10 dB
Attenuation
 3 dB
 με τοσο χαμηλο Attenuation και οχι καλο Noise Margin υπαρχει προβλημα??

ευχαριστω

----------


## skapetis

πλάκα κάνεις  :Razz:  24Mbit έπρεπε να συγχρονίζεις με τέτοια στατιστικά

----------


## Sotado

παιδια εγω εχω forthnet double play και δειτε στατιστικα:
SNR Margin: Downstream 9db Upstream 7db
Line Attenuation: Downstream 32db Upstream 78db
Data rate: Downstream 8072kbps Upstream 928kbps
Σε τι ταχυτητα θα επρεπε να κλειδωνω κανονικα?

----------


## skapetis

> παιδια εγω εχω forthnet double play και δειτε στατιστικα:
> SNR Margin: Downstream 9db Upstream 7db
> Line Attenuation: Downstream 32db Upstream 78db
> Data rate: Downstream 8072kbps Upstream 928kbps
> Σε τι ταχυτητα θα επρεπε να κλειδωνω κανονικα?



Θεωρητικά (όπως μπορείς να δεις εδώ)  μπορείς να πας 14.91

Το 8072 που κλειδώνεις με κάνει να υποψιάζομαι ότι είσαι σε adsl2 και όχι adsl2+. Διόρθωσέ το.

Το upstream στα 78 είναι τραγικό. Τους έχεις πάρει τηλέφωνο?

----------


## Sotado

Στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ γραφει: Modulation type : ADSL2+(Multi Mode)
Και σχετικα με το upstream, ναι εχω παρα πολυ line attenuation αλλα τα 928kbps καλα δεν ειναι?
Παντως σιγουρα το mode ειναι adsl2+
Και μ'αρεσει που χρησιμοποιω και το router που μου εδωσε η forthnet το d-link G624T...

----------


## skapetis

Δε λέει τίποτα το γεγονός ότι το έδωσε η φορθνετ ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχει εσωτερικό έγγραφο που το βγάζει προβληματικό.

Στην ουσία τώρα: Για να βγάζεις 8mbps με adsl2+ έχεις πρόβλημα.

Θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο να πεις ότι συγχρονίζεις σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από το αναμενόμενο. Αρχικά θα σε πάρει κάποιος να σε βάλει να κουμπώνεις/ξεκουμπώνεις καλώδια-τηλέφωνα για να σου βρει το περιβόητο βραχυκύκλωμα (μη ρωτάς τι είναι αυτό, για τη φορθνετ όλοι έχουμε από ένα βραχυκύκλωμα  :Razz:  ). Αν μετά την εύρεση του δεν ανέβει η ταχύτητα στα 14-15 (το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν θα ανέβει) να τον βάλεις να δώσει πρόβλημα στους τεχνικούς και βλέπουμε.  :Wink:

----------


## Sotado

Οταν το ειχα συνδεσει ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο στην forthnet γιατι ειχα προβλημα.Τοτε ναι, μου ελεγε κατι για βραχυκυκλωμα, αλλα οπως λες εβαζα εβγαζα τις συσκευες και ειπε τελικα οτι η γραμμη ειναι οκ.Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει πλεον βραχυκυκλωμα και ολα λειτουργουν σωστα  :Thumb down:

----------


## skapetis

> Οταν το ειχα συνδεσει ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο στην forthnet γιατι ειχα προβλημα.Τοτε ναι, μου ελεγε κατι για βραχυκυκλωμα, αλλα οπως λες εβαζα εβγαζα τις συσκευες και ειπε τελικα οτι η γραμμη ειναι οκ.Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει πλεον βραχυκυκλωμα και ολα λειτουργουν σωστα


E, ναι, είπαμε, για τη φορθνετ το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι η απάντηση για κάθε νόσο και κάθε μ :Censored:   :Thumb down:

----------


## TheBeast

> E, ναι, είπαμε, για τη φορθνετ το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι η απάντηση για κάθε νόσο και κάθε μ


Οντος έτσι είναι, και έγω έχω τα παρακάτω στατιστικά:


snr                 down 7             up 10
attenuation    down 34           up  16
data rate      down 5607        up 1021

router που εχω D-Link DSL-G624T το οποιο το βρισκω αρκετα καλό σε σχεση με αλλα που εχω δοκιμάσει (philips, siemens κλπ). 

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συνδεομαι κάπου στα 13 με 14 όπως ολοι ξέρουμε..πηρα λοιπόν την Forthnet τηλέφωνο. Η απαντηση της Forthnet "Υπάρχει καπου στην καλωδίοση του σπιτιου βραχυκυκλωμα, το βλεπω από εδω" μου είπε το παληκάρι στο τηλεφωνο. Το θεμα είναι οτι οι μετρησεις αυτές τις εχω παρει *από τη κεντρικη ρεγκλετα της πολυκατοικιας μου*. Μόλις του το είπα αυτό ξαφνικά επεσε η γραμμή..................τουτ τουτ........τουτ τουτ.........!!!!!!!! Από τότε και μετά όσες φορες εχω στείλει e-mail ή εχω παραπονεθει στο καταστημα οι τεχνικοι περνουν παντα τηλεφωνο την γυναικα μου (μιας και η γραμμη είναι στο όνομα της) που δεν ξερει και πολα απο SNR και ATTENUATION και τις λενε ολο μ :Evil:  :Evil: κιες παρόλο που σε ολα τα e-mail και στο καταστημα εχω δώσει επανηλλημενα το κινητό *ΜΟΥ.*Και φυσικά όταν πέρνω εγω τηλεφωνο δεν πιανω γραμμή ποτέ.Τα συμπερασματα δικά σας.

----------


## SAKIS21

:Worthy:   Καταρχήν παιδιά καλώς σας βρήκα.Όπως βλέπετε είμαι καινούριος.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θεματάκι αυτό.Βρήκα απαντήσεις σε κάποιες απορίες που είχα.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω με τη σειρά μου για το ποια ταχύτητα θα μπορούσα να φτάσω.

Έχω FORTHNET 2PLAY και τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά :  :  :

rate(kbps)           =   13631(down)        1020(up)
SNR Margin          =   4.9    (down)        13.5(up)
ATTENUATION    =   33     (down)        14.1(up)

........Auto merged post: SAKIS21 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων

----------


## SAKIS21

Ρε παιδιά κανείς?
 :Whistle:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ρε παιδιά κανείς?


Δεν έχεις και πολλά περιθώρια... Μάλλον να το πω καλύτερα... Μένεις εκεί που είσαι με τέτοιο S/N

----------


## atheos71

Και καλά είναι!Από σταθερότητα πώς πάει μ'αυτό το snr ,που έχεις;

----------


## SAKIS21

Εδώ και ένα μήνα που πήγα στη forthnet από το connex που είχα δεν έχει αποσυνδεθεί καμία φορά.Και μιλάμε για χρήση 15 ώρες τουλάχιστον  την ημέρα.

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εάν το snr μεταβάλλεται , γιατί τώρα για παράδειγμα λέει 5.9

????

----------


## atheos71

Μεταβάλλεται.Ήδη είχες 4,9 και τώρα 5,9.Θα βλέπεις διαφορές στο snr.

----------


## SAKIS21

Σωστά γιατί τώρα λέει  6,1 . 

Και κάτι τελευταίο : γίνεται το atteanuation να μεταβάλλεται και αυτό? Αφού  η απόσταση μέχρι το router  λογικά να το δούμε είναι σταθερή.

----------


## crypter

> Σωστά γιατί τώρα λέει  6,1 . 
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταίο : γίνεται το atteanuation να μεταβάλλεται και αυτό? Αφού  η απόσταση μέχρι το router  λογικά να το δούμε είναι σταθερή.


ναι μεταβαλλεται αλλα σε αλλες περιπτωσεις οπως αλλαγη firmware του μοντεμ η αλλαγη του μοντεμ η αλλαγη splitter κτλ κτλ :Razz: 
αλλα ετσι μονος σου δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Αυτό δε μεταβάλλεται επί της ουσίας.
Τώρα αν βλέπεις αυξομειώσεις του 0,5-1 db,πρακτικά δε θα εντοπίσεις διαφορά.

----------


## SAKIS21

Ευχαριστω παιδιά.
Η δουλειά πάντως που γίνεται σε αυτό το forum είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλή.

----------


## tasos

Οταν ημουν στα 4Mbps Τα στατιστικα μου ηταν:




> Thomson Speedtouch 536v5 (με νέο firmware)
>     Uptime: 0 days, 4:57:12
>     Modulation: G.992.5 Annex A
>     Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 256 / 4.092
>     Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 514,32 / 329,85
>     Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 3,5 / 16,5
> *    Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 15,0*
> *    SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 34,5 / 31,5*
>     Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM
> ...


τα οποια νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ καλα.

Αναβαθμισα την ταχυτητα μου απο 4Mbps σε 24Mbps σε Conn-x επειδη ειμαι σχεδον διπλα απο το DSLAM και ειχα σχεδον ανυπαρκτο θορυβο στη γραμμη.

Η αναβαθμιση εγινε κανονικα (οπως μου ειπαν) σε λιγοτερο απο 10 μερες,αλλα το αγαπητο speedtouch 536v5 (με 6.1.0.5 firmware)συγχρονίζει στα 13 Mbps και εχει αρκετο θορυβο.Η υπαλληλος μου ειπε οτι εχει προβλημα το router επειδη "μαλλον" ειναι το v5 κι οχι v6,και μαλλον δεν υποστηριζει τα 24 Mbps.Bεβαια μου ειπε οτι ειναι λογικο να συγχρονιζει στα 15 Mbps περιπου.

Τα τωρινα στατιστικα του Modem ειναι:




> Uptime: 0 days, 8:10:17
>     Modulation: G.992.5 Annex A
>     Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / *13.480*
>     Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 2,70 / 3,00
>     Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,0
> *    Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 15,5
>     SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 9,5*
>     Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM
>     Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
> ...


Οπως βλεπετε εχω γεμισει errors (τα HEC errors δεν φευγουν μετα απο hardware reset) και ο θορυβος ειναι στα 9,5 db!!!
Eπισης (οπως ειναι λογικο) δεν συγχρονιζω στα 24 Mpbs αλλα ουτε καν κοντα στα 18!Γιατι;
Γιατι αυξηθηκε τοσο ο θορυβος;

----------


## harris

> Οπως βλεπετε εχω γεμισει errors (τα HEC errors δεν φευγουν μετα απο hardware reset) και ο θορυβος ειναι στα 9,5 db!!!
> Eπισης (οπως ειναι λογικο) δεν συγχρονιζω στα 24 Mpbs αλλα ουτε καν κοντα στα 18!Γιατι;
> Γιατι αυξηθηκε τοσο ο θορυβος;


Κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τα άρθρα σε παρακαλώ... θα σου λυθούν όλες σου οι απορίες.  :Smile: 

Η γραμμή σου θα μπορούσε να πάει και πολύ καλύτερα από αυτό που δίνει σήμερα, αλλά θέλει έλεγχο. :Wink:

----------


## tasos

Θα τα ξαναδιαβασω...
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## magas666

Καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουν και απο οτι εχω διαβασει μεχρις στιγμης βλεπω πολυ καλη δουλεια,συνγχαρητηρια παιδες..ειμαι συνδρομητης της Altec και εχω κανει το πακετο το γνωστο σε ολους εως 24Mbit συνφωνα με το αρχηκο post θα επρεπε να πιανω πανω απο 14MBit αλλα απο οτι μου λενε (Ο.Τ.Ε και Altec)μεχρι 4 MBit αλλα τα στοιχεια του router ειναι


                              Downstream                Upstream    
          SNR Margin  :          22.5                        28.6      db 
  Line Attenuation  :          29.8                         24.0      db 
            Data Rate  :          1024                         253       kbps
η ταχυτητα ειναι προσωρινη δεν εχω κανει αναβαθμιση ακομα..και η ερωτηση μου ειναι μεχρι ποσο να την παω την ταχυτητα??? με τα στατιστικα πανω απο 14Mbit please help me..Ευχαριστώ..

και πως μπορω να καταλαβω σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκω αναμεσα σε ADSL1 kai ADSL2/2+??? γιατι συνφωνα με το ADSL1  πρεπει μα πιανω 4Bit ομως τα 16 που ειναι το ADSL2/2+???

----------


## crypter

> η ταχυτητα ειναι προσωρινη δεν εχω κανει αναβαθμιση ακομα..και η ερωτηση μου ειναι μεχρι ποσο να την παω την ταχυτητα??? με τα στατιστικα πανω απο 14Mbit please help me..Ευχαριστώ..


παρε καποιο πακετο στα 12Mbps θα  σου ειναι αρκετα και δεν θα ταλαιπωρεισαι και με τις αποσυνδεσεις κτλ προσπαθωντας να πιασεις τα "24" (επισης σημαντικο ειναι να εχει 1Mbps upload)

----------


## magas666

ευχαριστω πολυ crypter

----------


## cartsiu

Παιδιά μένω στα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα Θεσσαλονίκης και το DSLAM μου είναι της Τούμπας. Τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου είναι: 

Operation Data
Operation Data 	Upstream 	Downstream
Noise Margin 	15 dB 	11 dB
Attenuation 	63 dB 	49 dB

Η απόσταση όπως την υπολόγισα από το Google Earth είναι 1,9χμ. Σαν πολύ θόρυβο δεν έχω; Σαν να είμαι 3,5 χμ

----------


## maik

> Παιδιά μένω στα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα Θεσσαλονίκης και το DSLAM μου είναι της Τούμπας. Τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου είναι: 
> 
> Operation Data
> Operation Data 	Upstream 	Downstream
> Noise Margin 	15 dB 	11 dB
> Attenuation 	63 dB 	49 dB
> 
> Η απόσταση όπως την υπολόγισα από το Google Earth είναι 1,9χμ. Σαν πολύ θόρυβο δεν έχω; Σαν να είμαι 3,5 χμ


ΤΑ καλωδια δεν πανε σε ευθεια γραμμη. Κανουν διαφορετικη διαδρομη. Με 49 attenuation εισαι περιπου 3,5 χλμ.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Παιδιά μένω στα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα Θεσσαλονίκης και το DSLAM μου είναι της Τούμπας. Τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου είναι: 
> 
> Operation Data
> Operation Data 	Upstream 	Downstream
> Noise Margin 	15 dB 	11 dB
> Attenuation 	63 dB 	49 dB
> 
> Η απόσταση όπως την υπολόγισα από το Google Earth είναι 1,9χμ. Σαν πολύ θόρυβο δεν έχω; Σαν να είμαι 3,5 χμ


Όπως και να 'χει έχεις αρκετά μεγάλο attn. Τσέκαρε μήπως σου το δημιουργεί κάποιο (προβληματικό) φίλτρο ή splitter που μπορεί να έχεις στην γραμμή

----------


## nt7561

Εμένα σήμερα ήρθαν να μου συνδέσουν τη γραμμή. Παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν λειτουργεί η γραμμή (το τηλέφωνο) μιας και υπάρχει κάποια βλάβη όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός (κάπου ειναι κομμένη η γραμμή) το ρουτερ μου συγχρόνισε και τα στοιχεία φαίνονται στη συνημμένη φωτο. Να σημειώσω ότι η πόλη είναι η Αλεξ/λη.
Λέτε να φταίει το πρόβλημα που μου είπε ο τεχνικός για τα στατιστικά του ρούτερ?

----------


## skapetis

> Εμένα σήμερα ήρθαν να μου συνδέσουν τη γραμμή. Παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν λειτουργεί η γραμμή (το τηλέφωνο) μιας και υπάρχει κάποια βλάβη όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός (κάπου ειναι κομμένη η γραμμή) το ρουτερ μου συγχρόνισε και τα στοιχεία φαίνονται στη συνημμένη φωτο. Να σημειώσω ότι η πόλη είναι η Αλεξ/λη.
> Λέτε να φταίει το πρόβλημα που μου είπε ο τεχνικός για τα στατιστικά του ρούτερ?


Κομμένη η γραμμή και το DSL συγχρονίζει? Μάλλον σε δουλεύει  :Wink:  
Η μεταφορά ενέργειας στον αέρα δεν έχει τελειοποιηθεί ακόμα  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις dsl και να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν παρερμηνεύθηκαν τα λόγια του τεχνικού, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει....

----------


## skapetis

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις dsl και να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν παρερμηνεύθηκαν τα λόγια του τεχνικού, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει....


Φαντάζομαι μόνο αν η διακοπή είναι μέσα στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ, μετά το σημείο που διαχωρίζεται το σήμα και πάει σε 2 καλώδια (data, voice). Σωστά, αυτό παίζει, δικό μου λάθος.  :One thumb up:  

Αλήθεια, ο τεχνικός είναι του ΟΤΕ ή του πάροχου?

Πάντως και το attenuation είναι εξαιρετικά ψηλό  :Thinking:

----------


## nt7561

Επιτέλους σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε!!
Ναι το router είχε "κλειδώσει'' κανονικά ενώ το τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουργούσε. Χτες αποκαταστάθηκαν οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκαν όλα κανονικά. Όλες οι κλήσεις και μου στάλθηκαν οι κωδικοί. Σας παραθέτω τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου. Νομίζω ότι κλειδώνει λίγο χαμηλά σε ταχύτητα ή όχι? Τι λέτε

----------


## zeta

τέλος καλό, όλα καλά!
με 39 attenuation, μια χαρά κλειδώνεις!!
το πολυ πολύ να πιάσεις  1 μβιτ παραπάνω, με κανένα καλύτερο ρουτερ...
speedtouch 585 v7 πχ.

----------


## nt7561

> τέλος καλό, όλα καλά!
> με 39 attenuation, μια χαρά κλειδώνεις!!
> το πολυ πολύ να πιάσεις  1 μβιτ παραπάνω, με κανένα καλύτερο ρουτερ...
> speedtouch 585 v7 πχ.


Εχω το Linksys WAG354G, λες να δουλεψει καλύτερα από το siemens?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εχω το Linksys WAG354G, λες να δουλεψει καλύτερα από το siemens?


Αν δεν το δοκιμάσεις δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ  :Smile:

----------


## nt7561

> Αν δεν το δοκιμάσεις δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ


Μόλις προσπάθησα να το δοκιμάσω. Δεν ανάβει καν το λαμπάκι του adsl!!!! Περίεργο....

----------


## zeta

μόνο η δοκιμή θα σε ...πεισει!
γιατί δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι? με άλλο ρουτερ δηλαδή ανάβει?

----------


## nt7561

> μόνο η δοκιμή θα σε ...πεισει!
> γιατί δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι? με άλλο ρουτερ δηλαδή ανάβει?


Ναι το siemens με το που το συνδέσω ανάβει κατευθείαν, αυτό τίποτα. Του έκανα και hard reset, πάλι τίποτα..Περίεργο.Ποτέ δε μου είχε κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ναι το siemens με το που το συνδέσω ανάβει κατευθείαν, αυτό τίποτα. Του έκανα και hard reset, πάλι τίποτα..Περίεργο.Ποτέ δε μου είχε κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Στη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου το έβαλες;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nt7561

> Στη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου το έβαλες;


Ε ναι, δεν είμαι τόσο άσχετος  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ε ναι, δεν είμαι τόσο άσχετος


Όχι απλά το ανέφερα γιατί συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες.  :Razz:  Δεν υποννοούσα κάτι τέτοιο  :Smile:

----------


## zeta

ειναι για τον ιδιο τυπο γραμμής? δηλαδή Pstn, isdn?

----------


## nt7561

> Όχι απλά το ανέφερα γιατί συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες.  Δεν υποννοούσα κάτι τέτοιο


Ναι το κατάλαβα, μην ανησυχείς δεν τρέχει τίποτα.




> ειναι για τον ιδιο τυπο γραμμής? δηλαδή Pstn, isdn?


Ναι και τα 2 ειναι για Pstn. 


Θα του κάνω ενα reload στο firmware μήπως έχει φάει κανένα κόλλημα.

----------


## zeta

πολύ πιθανό να εχει φαει κόλλημα. Καλη επιτυχία.

----------


## skapetis

> Εχω το Linksys WAG354G, λες να δουλεψει καλύτερα από το siemens?


Με 39 attn και 3.8 noise margin (snr) μην περιμένεις και πολλά από το 354G. Ειδικά αν έχεις το firmware της μαμάς του και όχι κάποιο που να είναι πιο ανθεκτικό στις αποσυδέσεις.

To siemens είναι πολύ πιο σταθερό και συνήθως συγχρονίζει και ψηλότερα. κρίμα που δεν είναι ασύρματο  :Sad:

----------


## DRIKOS

Παρακαλώ  λίγη βοήθεια γιατι δεν γνωρίζω πολλα πράγματα απο ADSL.

Με δύο διαφορετικά spliter.
Με το πρώτο εχω.

Line Mode	ADSL2+ 	Line State	Show Time  
Line Power State	L0 	Line Up Time	00:00:02:04 
Line Coding	Trellis On 	Line Up Count	1 
Statistics	               Downstream	Upstream
Line Rate	                13483 Kbps	509 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate	15548 Kbps	917 Kbps
Noise Margin	            6.2 dB	         17.8 dB
Line Attenuation	           48.5 dB	         21.2 dB
Output Power	           12.4 dBm	 19.1 dBm


Και με το δεύτερο spliter εχω.

ADSL Line Status 

Line Mode	ADSL2+ 	Line State	Show Time  
Statistics	               Downstream	Upstream
Line Rate	               12650 Kbps	        1021 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate   12980 Kbps	        1191 Kbps
Noise Margin	             7.3 dB	           10.8 dB
Line Attenuation	           35.0 dB	           17.6 dB
Output Power	           12.4 dBm	   19.0 dBm

Πιο απο τα δυο να χρησιμοποιήσω;;;;

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το πρώτο σου δίνει κάποια kbps παραπάνω αλλά το δεύτερο φαίνεται πιο "σωστό". Όπου δεν έχεις πρόβλημα λοιπόν

----------


## skapetis

Οι τιμές που σε ενδιαφέρουν είναι τα 48.5 dB με το πρώτο splitter και τα 35.0 dB με το δεύτερο. Αν και τις βλέπω εντελώς εικονικές γιατί με το πρώτο δεν θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζεις πάνω από 5.78Mbit ενώ με το δεύτερο μέχρι 13.83 (http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php) στο οποίο είσαι πολύ κοντά.

Αν βάλεις και το γεγονός ότι με το πρώτο  έχεις up 509kbps ενώ με το δεύτερο 1021 (το σωστό δηλαδή), έχεις την απάντησή σου  :Wink:

----------


## fanis1

Παιδιά έχω πολύ συχνές διακοπές στη σύνδεση και η ταχύτητα είναι κάτι καλύτερο από 1 Mps.
Τα δεδομένα του router είναι τα παρακάτω:

THOMSON TG585 v7 
DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 4 days, 5:37:07 

DSL Type: G.992.3 annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.452 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]: 0,00 / 0,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 13,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 17,5 / 6,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 3 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 1 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1 / 3.733 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 309 / 2.823 

μήπως κάποιος έχει ιδέα τι θα΄πρεπε να κάνω;

----------


## Mouse Potato

@fanis1 η αλήθεια είναι πως για την εξασθένηση (attenuation) που έχεις έχεις πολύ θόρυβο... Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το ρούτερ απευθείας στην πρίζα του τηλεφώνου χωρίς να παρεμβάλεται κάποιο splitter και δες αν βελτιώθηκε ο συγχρονισμός σου...

Δες κι *εδώ*

----------


## fanis1

Με το netmod πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση ; έχω γραμμή isdn.

----------


## Just_Nikos

Mode: ADSL2+ 
Line Coding: Trellis On 
Status: No Defect 
Link Power State: L0 

                            Downstream Upstream
SNR Margin (dB):  	29.9  	35.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	33.5  	19.1 
Output Power (dBm): 	18.7  	8.1 
Attainable Rate (Kbps):17669  	1196 
Rate (Kbps): 	         4092  	256

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Attainable Rate (Kbps):17669  	1196


Εκεί γύρω θα σαι (άντε με -2mbps ή -3mbps).  :Smile:

----------


## Mobbius

Με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά (έφυγα από Forthnet και πήγα hol) πως με βλέπετε ;

Noise Margin : 11db (Up) // 11db (down)
Attenuation : 17db (Up) // 35db (down)

Link Type : G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path

Down stream : 8369 Kbps
Up Stream : 891 Kbps

Έχω να κάνω 3 ερωτήσεις :

1) Έφυγα από Forthnet και πήγα στη hol λόγω συνεχών αποσυνδέσεων. Με αυτά τα στατιστικά πιστεύετε ότι θα συνεχιστεί ο εφιάλτης μου;

2) Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κλειδώσω πιο ψηλά; Δεν έχω δει ποτέ στη γραμμή μου 5ψήφιο down stream!

3) Ένα καλύτερο rooter (έχω το netfaster iad) θα βοηθούσε κάπου;

Ευχαριστώ θερμά.

----------


## treli@ris

> Με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά (έφυγα από Forthnet και πήγα hol) πως με βλέπετε ;
> 
> Noise Margin : 11db (Up) // 11db (down)
> Attenuation : 17db (Up) // 35db (down)
> 
> Link Type : G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path
> 
> Down stream : 8369 Kbps
> Up Stream : 891 Kbps
> ...


Με 35db attn στο downstrem εισαι στα 14mbps θεωρητικα παντα. Μπαινουν βεβαια κι αλλοι παραγοντες στη μεση οπως καλωδιωση, διπλανες dsl γραμμες κα.

Αν εχεις αλλο router δοκιμασε χωρις splitter να δεις στα ποσα κλειδωνεις

----------


## akisx

Και εγω HOL εχω με σχεδον τα ιδια στατιστικα στην γραμμη και πιανω κοντα στο 11 mbps/900 kbps με μηδενικες αποσυνδεσεις (δες εικονα παρακατω).

Ποσο μακρια εισαι απο το dslam. Π.χ., εγω ειμαι < 2 χμ. μακρια, οποτε δικαιολογειται το Attenuation μου.

----------


## Mobbius

Χρησιμοποίησα το Siemens CL-110 (βγάζοντας το splitter!) και τα στατιστικά μου είναι ακόμα πιο τραγικά!

----------


## Mobbius

> Και εγω HOL εχω με σχεδον τα ιδια στατιστικα στην γραμμη και πιανω κοντα στο 11 mbps/900 kbps με μηδενικες αποσυνδεσεις (δες εικονα παρακατω).
> 
> Ποσο μακρια εισαι απο το dslam. Π.χ., εγω ειμαι < 2 χμ. μακρια, οποτε δικαιολογειται το Attenuation μου.



Δεν έχω ιδέα σε ποια απόσταση βρίσκομαι απ΄το dslam.

----------


## harris

> Δεν έχω ιδέα σε ποια απόσταση βρίσκομαι απ΄το dslam.


Είσαι περίπου 3χλμ από το κέντρο Χαλανδρίου. Αυτό φαίνεται από το attenation στα 35-39dB που φαίνεται στην γραμμή σου. Και με βάση αυτό είναι ΟΚ η σύνδεσή σου.

----------


## zeta

> Με 35db attn στο downstrem εισαι στα 14mbps θεωρητικα παντα. Μπαινουν βεβαια κι αλλοι παραγοντες στη μεση οπως καλωδιωση, διπλανες dsl γραμμες κα.
> 
> Αν εχεις αλλο router δοκιμασε χωρις splitter να δεις στα ποσα κλειδωνεις


δεν υπάρχει καμμία περίπτωση, αν η τιμή του attenuation ειναι σωστή, να πιάσει 14.
αν πιάσει 11, να κάνει παρτυ.
Αυτό βέβαια δεν εχει και πολύ σημασία. Σημασία έχει να τα πιάνει σταθερά, χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## d_nikolaos

Πριν απο λίγο καιρό πήγα από τα 4 στα 8Mbps (connex).  Το ρούτερ μου είναι το Thomson TG585v7 firmware 8.2.1.5 και τα στατιστικά μου τα εξής:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 384 / 7.680 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]: 0,00 / 0,00 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,5 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 23,5 / 38,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 29,0 / 7,0 

Είμαι καλά;
Το προηγούμενο ρούτερ που είχα ήταν ένα της Philips(αυτό που έδινε ο ΟΤΕ) απο το οποίο ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστιμένος αλλά δεν έπιανε τα 8 Μbps.

----------


## zeta

μια χαρά είσαι, με 38 attenuation, εισαι μακριά από τον οτε. δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να πας παραπάνω. αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, που μάλλον δεν έχεις,θα το έλεγες, εισαι άρχοντας. Απλά είσαι μακριά.

----------


## d_nikolaos

> αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, που μάλλον δεν έχεις.


Φίλε μου έχω αποσυνδέσεις αλλά το θέμα είναι οτι τις έχω τώρα που έχω βάλει το router τις Thomson(αν και εδω και μια μέρα δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα, μην το ματιάσω) ενώ με το προηγούμενο δεν είχα σχεδόν ποτέ. Το καινούριο router το έχω βάλει εδώ και μια εβδομάδα.

----------


## crypter

> Φίλε μου έχω αποσυνδέσεις αλλά το θέμα είναι οτι τις έχω τώρα που έχω βάλει το router τις Thomson(αν και εδω και μια μέρα δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα, μην το ματιάσω) ενώ με το προηγούμενο δεν είχα σχεδόν ποτέ. Το καινούριο router το έχω βάλει εδώ και μια εβδομάδα.


Διαβασε εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=54 και δοκιμασε να αναβαθμισεις firmware στο μοντεμ σου

----------


## d_nikolaos

Off Topic


		Τα έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά αλλά το θέμα είναι οτι αν περάσω δικό μου firmawere και χρειαστώ καμιά μέρα βοήθεια απο την εξυπηρέτηση του ΟΤΕ, δεν θα την έχω επειδή δεν έχω το δικό τους firmaware.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αν και δεν νομίζω ν' αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα ούτε με την αναβάθμιση αλλά ούτε και με την υποστήριξη, μην ξεχνάς πως είμαστε και εμείς εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## nchatzitou

Λόγω του ότι είμαι καινούργιος στη παρέα σας και δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά πράγματα , μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε και μένα αν έχω καλή σύνδεση ή οχι  και στα πόσα κλειδώνω περίπου ? :

Με Speedtouch 585


Link Information


Uptime:	0 days, 0:49:15

Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	999 / 8.611

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	272,22 / 258,89

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 8,0  

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 21,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 9,5

----------


## treli@ris

> Λόγω του ότι είμαι καινούργιος στη παρέα σας και δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά πράγματα , μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε και μένα αν έχω καλή σύνδεση ή οχι  και στα πόσα κλειδώνω περίπου ? :
> 
> Με Speedtouch 585
> 
> 
> Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:49:15
> ...


Θεωρητικη ταχυτητα με 21 Downstream Attenuation ειναι τα 20mpbs. Οποτε συγχρονιζεις πολυ παρακατω απο αυτο που μπορεις, περιπου στο μισο της πραγματικης ταχυτητας. Εκτος κι αν εισαι σε 8αρι πακετο

----------


## marik

πολυ καλος οδηγος!

----------


## DonMatis

Καλησπέρα,
θα ήθελα την γνώμη / συμβουλή σας, έχω μια ΟΤΕ aDSL 8 mbit και μπορώ να πω ότι πάει σφαίρα. Αν την αναβαθμίσω στα 24 mbit θα δουλέψει κανονικά ή θα έχω προβλήματα βάσει των στατιστικών της γραμμής μου και τι ταχύτητες θα πιάσω περίπου?



Ο ρούτερ μου είναι ένας Sagem F@st 2404.

Με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που πήρα κ ρώτησα (άψογος) μου είπε να αποσυνδέσω ασύρματο και ηχεία που υπάρχουν κοντά στον ρούτερ καθώς και να αφαιρέσω το φίλτρο από την γραμμή, αφού τα έκανα όλα αυτά τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου έγιναν:

----------


## yiapap

> Καλησπέρα,
> θα ήθελα την γνώμη / συμβουλή σας, έχω μια ΟΤΕ aDSL 8 mbit και μπορώ να πω ότι πάει σφαίρα. Αν την αναβαθμίσω στα 24 mbit θα δουλέψει κανονικά ή θα έχω προβλήματα βάσει των στατιστικών της γραμμής μου και τι ταχύτητες θα πιάσω περίπου?
> 
> ....
> 
> Με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που πήρα κ ρώτησα (άψογος) μου είπε να αποσυνδέσω ασύρματο και ηχεία που υπάρχουν κοντά στον ρούτερ καθώς και να αφαιρέσω το φίλτρο από την γραμμή, αφού τα έκανα όλα αυτά τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου έγιναν:


Με το που τα έκανες... δεν έγινε τίποτε απολύτως  :Smile: 
Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θα πιάσεις ήδη αναφέρεται (attainable rate) και είναι περίπου στα 11Mbps.
Να προσθέσω ότι είσαι πολύ τυχερός γιατί παρά το ότι φαίνεται να είσαι σε μεγάλη από σταση από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (40dB attenuation) έχεις καλό SNR δηλαδή χαμηλό θόρυβο. Είσαι σε νεόδμητη περιοχή;

(υγ. μην ανοίγεις νέα νήματα όταν υπάρχουν άλλα που απαντούν στην ερώτησή σου!)

----------


## [Insomniac]

@DonMatis, όντως τα στατιστικά σου είναι πολύ καλά για την απόσταση που έχεις. Κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως, αν δεν σ'ενδιαφέρει το μεγαλύτερο upload, μην αναβαθμίσεις γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις προβλήματα.

Επίσης, μακάρι να παραμείνουν αυτά τα 8Mbps, αλλά να έχεις στο νου σου ότι είναι υπερβολικά καλή ταχύτητα και πιθανότατα κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να μειωθεί. Με δεδομένο φυσικά ότι η απόσταση από το κέντρο είναι πραγματικά τόσο μεγάλη.

----------


## icy20

Ας γραψω και εγω εδω...

Η οικια ειναι στην κατω πευκη και η πολυκατοικια νεα.Σχεδον απεναντι απο το υπουργειο παιδειας και το mall ειμαι και ειναι λες και εχω παει να μεινω στο εξοχικο μου στις Νερατζιες Αχαϊας.Μονο εκει θα ειχα τετοια ταχυτητα...Ο ΕΕΤΤ υπολογιζει την αποσταση απο dslam σε "μεχρι 2200μ" -> αρα θα επρεπε να παιζω (επειδη ποτε δεν θα επιανα το ιδανικο 30-32 db που ειναι για αυτη την αποσταση) γυρω στα 40db

Baudtek ειναι το ρουτερ (δεν εχω δοκιμασει το 660hw που εχω στο παλιο σπιτι ακομα) και τα χαρακτηριστικα μου ειναι 9db snr & 55-59db attenuation!!!!!!!Λες και ειμαι 5 χλμ μακρια.Βεβαια και η ταχυτητα ειναι εξισου για ελεος (3.5-4.5 mbit) down / 512 up...και ολα αυτα βεβαια με 24αρα.Τωρα μου το εριξαν σε 8αρα απο οτι μου ειπαν αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα...

Βεβαια καλεσα τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ τον οποιο περιμενω αυριο αν και βλεπω να πλακωνομαι γιατι μου ελεγε κατι περιεργα οτι επειδη εχω isdn και καλα ειναι μικροτερη η ταχυτητα και οτι δεν ειμαι στα 2-2.5 χλμ αλλα παραπανω για να εχω 57db...Λες και δεν αποκλειεται να ειναι gtp το καλωδιο τους ας πουμε και ΕΓΩ ΦΤΑΙΩ για αυτο :P Προτεινετε να τον αρχισω κατευθειαν στα μπινελικια αν μου αρχισει τα κλασικα αυτα που λενε τα ποιηματακια η να πω κατι αλλο? :P

----------


## emeliss

> Προτεινετε να τον αρχισω κατευθειαν στα μπινελικια αν μου αρχισει τα κλασικα αυτα που λενε τα ποιηματακια η να πω κατι αλλο? :P


Προτείνω να σοβαρευτείς και να μάθεις ότι πρέπει να σέβεσαι αν θέλεις να σε σέβονται.

----------


## yiapap

Αν είναι γτπ το καλώδιο τότε θα έχεις μικρό snr. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πιθανότατα είσαι πολύ μακρύτερα από 2-2.5 χλμ. Όταν θα έρθει ο ΟΤΕς πέστου να σου υποδείξει την όδευση των καλωδίων και στην ανάγκη πάρε το αυτοκίνητο και μέτρα την απόσταση.
Εννοείται ότι από τα 24 στα 8 δεν θα δεις καμιά διαφορά αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς κλειδώνεις πολύ χαμηλότερα! Τέλος όλα τα νούμερα που αναφέρεις είναι φυσιολογικά εφόσον η απόστασή σου από το DSLAM είναι ~στα 4-5χλμ.

----------


## emeliss

> Όταν θα έρθει ο ΟΤΕς πέστου να σου υποδείξει την όδευση των καλωδίων και στην ανάγκη πάρε το αυτοκίνητο και μέτρα την απόσταση.


 :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## icy20

LOL καταρχας το ποστ με τα μπινελικια ηταν περα για περα χιουμοριστικο.Εδω δεν ριχνω μπινελικια αλλου που πρεπει θα ριξω σε αυτους?Να ειναι 4-4.5 χλμ γινεται ρε παιδια?Δηλαδη το mall απο το πλησιεστερο κεντρο ειναι 3.5-4 χλμ?Γιατι εγω απο το mall απεχω 300μ...4 χλμ ειναι σχεδον να φτασεις στο χαλανδρι...Εγω το μονο που θα ηθελα θα ηταν να μην ειμαι εν ετει 2009 και να εχω την ταχυτητα που ειχα το 2005 στο παλιο μου σπιτι...  :Sad:  Δεν λεω οτι θελω 15 mbit.Το ξερω οτι τα βορεια προαστεια εχουν τραγικη καλωδιωση.

ΥΓ οταν λες θα εχω μικρο snr αν ειναι το καλωδιο για κλωτσιες ποσο εννοεις ας πουμε?παρομοιο με αυτο που εχω εγω?γιατι αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα τοτε φταιει και το καλωδιο για το μεγαλο attenuation?
YΓ2 Αυτο φανταζομαι με το να μετρησω που λες το λες για πλακα...Γιατι ξερω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να το μετρησω εγω...Το θεμα ειναι τι ισχυει...

----------


## yiapap

> LOL καταρχας το ποστ με τα μπινελικια ηταν περα για περα χιουμοριστικο.Εδω δεν ριχνω μπινελικια αλλου που πρεπει θα ριξω σε αυτους?Να ειναι 4-4.5 χλμ γινεται ρε παιδια?Δηλαδη το mall απο το πλησιεστερο κεντρο ειναι 3.5-4 χλμ?Γιατι εγω απο το mall απεχω 300μ...4 χλμ ειναι σχεδον να φτασεις στο χαλανδρι...Εγω το μονο που θα ηθελα θα ηταν να μην ειμαι εν ετει 2009 και να εχω την ταχυτητα που ειχα το 2005 στο παλιο μου σπιτι...  Δεν λεω οτι θελω 15 mbit.Το ξερω οτι τα βορεια προαστεια εχουν τραγικη καλωδιωση.
> 
> ΥΓ οταν λες θα εχω μικρο snr αν ειναι το καλωδιο για κλωτσιες ποσο εννοεις ας πουμε?παρομοιο με αυτο που εχω εγω?γιατι αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα τοτε φταιει και το καλωδιο για το μεγαλο attenuation?
> YΓ2 Αυτο φανταζομαι με το να μετρησω που λες το λες για πλακα...Γιατι ξερω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να το μετρησω εγω...Το θεμα ειναι τι ισχυει...


Για όλες σου τις ερωτήσεις, δες τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.

Και όχι δεν το λέω για πλάκα. Έχω κάνει την διαδρομή Σπίτι-DSLAM (με ΟΤΕτζή) κανονικότατα αφού είμαι 2χλμ σε ευθεία από το κέντρο και 6χλμ από την όδευση των καλωδίων. (elementary my dear emeliss  :Razz: )

----------


## sdikr

> LOL καταρχας το ποστ με τα μπινελικια ηταν περα για περα χιουμοριστικο.Εδω δεν ριχνω μπινελικια αλλου που πρεπει θα ριξω σε αυτους?Να ειναι 4-4.5 χλμ γινεται ρε παιδια?Δηλαδη το mall απο το πλησιεστερο κεντρο ειναι 3.5-4 χλμ?Γιατι εγω απο το mall απεχω 300μ...4 χλμ ειναι σχεδον να φτασεις στο χαλανδρι...Εγω το μονο που θα ηθελα θα ηταν να μην ειμαι εν ετει 2009 και να εχω την ταχυτητα που ειχα το 2005 στο παλιο μου σπιτι...  Δεν λεω οτι θελω 15 mbit.Το ξερω οτι τα βορεια προαστεια εχουν τραγικη καλωδιωση.
> 
> ΥΓ οταν λες θα εχω μικρο snr αν ειναι το καλωδιο για κλωτσιες ποσο εννοεις ας πουμε?παρομοιο με αυτο που εχω εγω?γιατι αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα τοτε φταιει και το καλωδιο για το μεγαλο attenuation?
> YΓ2 Αυτο φανταζομαι με το να μετρησω που λες το λες για πλακα...Γιατι ξερω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να το μετρησω εγω...Το θεμα ειναι τι ισχυει...



στο  mall  Πάει οπτική,  που μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση  με την δικιά σου καλωδίωση. 




> Για όλες σου τις ερωτήσεις, δες τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.
> 
> Και όχι δεν το λέω για πλάκα. Έχω κάνει την διαδρομή Σπίτι-DSLAM (με ΟΤΕτζή) κανονικότατα αφού είμαι 2χλμ σε ευθεία από το κέντρο και 6χλμ από την όδευση των καλωδίων. (elementary my dear emeliss )


Μήπως  να ζητήσεις  το επόμενο   Mall να γίνει κοντά σου  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## icy20

2-9 λες οκ.8-9 εχω εγω.Αυτο θεωρειται λιγο η νορμαλ?
Επισης αυτο που ειπες δεν το καταλαβα.Εχει νοημα να αποδειξω στον οτετζη ποση ειναι η αποσταση?Και αν ναι πως ενω εισαι 2 χλμ απο το dslam τα καλωδια εκαναν αποσταση 6 χλμ?Το site του ΕΕΤΤ τι αποσταση σου γραφει ας πουμε? 

http://mapsrv1.terra.gr/eettutilities/map.aspx




> στο mall Πάει οπτική, που μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση με την δικιά σου καλωδίωση.


Δεν ειπα οτι το mall εχει την ιδια συνδεση με μενα :P Απλα λεω οτι η περιοχη αυτη ειναι αρκετα κεντρικη για να μην ειναι παρατημενη στο ελεος...

----------


## ubuntubu

Ο ΟΤΕτζής που θα έρθει για την βλάβη,το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έχει ιδέα για την πορεία των υπόγειων καλωδίων.
Όπως δεν έχει ιδέα και η ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## icy20

Ναι δεν περιμενω να ειναι ακριβες αυτο που γραφουν αλλα πιστευα οτι δεν θα ειναι υπερδιπλασια η αποσταση απο αυτη που γραφει μεσα "ιδανικα"

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ειπα οτι το mall εχει την ιδια συνδεση με μενα :P Απλα λεω οτι η περιοχη αυτη ειναι αρκετα κεντρικη για να μην ειναι παρατημενη στο ελεος...


ουτέ  εγώ  είπα  οτι  έχεις την ίδια  με το mall   :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Ο ΟΤΕτζής που θα έρθει για την βλάβη,το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έχει ιδέα για την πορεία των υπόγειων καλωδίων.
> Όπως δεν έχει ιδέα και η ΕΕΤΤ


Ο ΟΤΕτζής που θα έρθει είναι ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. Αν εγώ βλέπω το DSLAM από το μπαλκόνι και το attenuation μου δείχνει ότι βρίσκεται κάπου στην Βόρεια Αλβανία, μπορεί να ενημερωθεί και να μου υποδείξει την όδευση. Κι ας κάνει λάθος σε έναν παράδρομο.




> 2-9 λες οκ.8-9 εχω εγω.Αυτο θεωρειται λιγο η νορμαλ?
> Επισης αυτο που ειπες δεν το καταλαβα.Εχει νοημα να αποδειξω στον οτετζη ποση ειναι η αποσταση?Και αν ναι πως ενω εισαι 2 χλμ απο το dslam τα καλωδια εκαναν αποσταση 6 χλμ?Το site του ΕΕΤΤ τι αποσταση σου γραφει ας πουμε? 
> 
> http://mapsrv1.terra.gr/eettutilities/map.aspx


Το 8-9dB είναι το target snr. Είναι αυτό στο οποίο θα προσπαθήσει να κλειδώσει ο router σου ώστε να μην έχεις πρόβλημα (error packets, disconnects). Άρα είναι... αυτό που πρέπει να είναι. Από την άλλη το 2 είναι εεεεε... κάπως. Μην ξαχνάς ότι τα 8dB σημαίνουν 1.000.000 φορές λιγότερο "θόρυβο" από τα 8dB.
Ο χάρτης της ΕΕΤΤ μου βγάζει 2800m ενώ μετρημένα είμαι 3000m μόνο έως το ΚΑΦΑΟ  :Laughing: 

Και δεν έχει νόημα να το αποδείξεις εσύ στον ΟΤΕ φυσικά. Έχει νόημα να σου το υποδείξει ο ΟΤΕ ώστε να μην ψάχνεσαι τζάμπα.

----------


## icy20

Εν ολιγοις απο οτι βλεπω πιστευετε οτι δεν μπορω να κανω κατι για να βελτιωθω λιγο και να πλησιασω τα 8mbit ε?Ουτε αν ζητησω αλλαγη καλωδιου/καθαρισμο γραμμης κ.ο.κ?

----------


## ubuntubu

> Ο ΟΤΕτζής που θα έρθει είναι ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. Αν εγώ βλέπω το DSLAM από το μπαλκόνι και το attenuation μου δείχνει ότι βρίσκεται κάπου στην Βόρεια Αλβανία, μπορεί να ενημερωθεί και να μου υποδείξει την όδευση. Κι ας κάνει λάθος σε έναν παράδρομο.


Αν ήσουν διατεθειμένος να επιβαρυνθείς με τις εργατώρες του προσωπικού που θα ασχοληθεί με αυτό το θέμα,πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση...



> Και δεν έχει νόημα να το αποδείξεις εσύ στον ΟΤΕ φυσικά. Έχει νόημα να σου το υποδείξει ο ΟΤΕ ώστε να μην ψάχνεσαι τζάμπα.


Ο ΟΤΕ ,όπως και κάθε άλλη εταιρία που παρέχει υπηρεσίες,δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να αναλύει στον πελάτη,τους τρόπους και τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιεί για να του τις αποδώσει.

----------


## yiapap

> Αν ήσουν διατεθειμένος να επιβαρυνθείς με τις εργατώρες του προσωπικού που θα ασχοληθεί με αυτό το θέμα,πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση...


Αν πιστεύει η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. ότι χρειάζεται υπερβολικά πολλές εργατοώρες για να μάθει την όδευση του δικτύου το οποίο συντηρεί βεβαίως και να βοηθήσουμε.




> Ο ΟΤΕ ,όπως και κάθε άλλη εταιρία που παρέχει υπηρεσίες,δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να αναλύει στον πελάτη,τους τρόπους και τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιεί για να του τις αποδώσει.


Όταν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται δεν είναι οι αναμενόμενες από τον πελάτη και ο πελάτης διαθέτει την απαραίτητη τεχνογνωσία θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότο οφείλει να του εξηγήσει ποιό είναι το τεχνικό κόλλημα που υπάρχει. Θεωρώ *απαράδεκτη* την παραπάνω ιδέα ότι η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία παροχής μιας υπηρεσίας "δεν δίνει λόγο σε κανέναν πελάτη" ειδικά όταν ο πελάτης δεν μπορεί να πάει σε ανταγωνιστή.

----------


## ubuntubu

> Αν πιστεύει η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. ότι χρειάζεται υπερβολικά πολλές εργατοώρες για να μάθει την όδευση του δικτύου το οποίο συντηρεί βεβαίως και να βοηθήσουμε.


O ubuntubu δεν εκπροσωπεί την ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. :Smile: 



> Όταν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται δεν είναι οι αναμενόμενες από τον πελάτη και ο πελάτης διαθέτει την απαραίτητη τεχνογνωσία θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότο οφείλει να του εξηγήσει ποιό είναι το τεχνικό κόλλημα που υπάρχει. Θεωρώ *απαράδεκτη* την παραπάνω ιδέα ότι η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία παροχής μιας υπηρεσίας "δεν δίνει λόγο σε κανέναν πελάτη" ειδικά όταν ο πελάτης δεν μπορεί να πάει σε ανταγωνιστή.


Η τοπολογία και τα σχέδια του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ θεωρούνται διαβαθμισμένη πληροφορία.

----------


## yiapap

> Η τοπολογία και τα σχέδια του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ θεωρούνται διαβαθμισμένη πληροφορία.


Eλπίζω ο ubntubuntu να αστειεύεται τουλάχιστον για το last mile!

----------


## ubuntubu

Ελπίζω ο yiapap να μην έχει *εύκολα* πρόσβαση σ'αυτά τα σχέδια . :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

Ξεκολλήστε βρε.

----------


## icy20

> Εν ολιγοις απο οτι βλεπω πιστευετε οτι δεν μπορω να κανω κατι για να βελτιωθω λιγο και να πλησιασω τα 8mbit ε?Ουτε αν ζητησω αλλαγη καλωδιου/καθαρισμο γραμμης κ.ο.κ?



Ωραια τα γραφετε.Γελαγα πριν μονος μου αλλα δεν μου προτεινετε και εμενα τιποτα του αναπηρου (απο internet speed) επειδη περιμενω τον οτετζη??

----------


## yiapap

> Ωραια τα γραφετε.Γελαγα πριν μονος μου αλλα δεν μου προτεινετε και εμενα τιποτα του αναπηρου (απο internet speed) επειδη περιμενω τον οτετζη??


Mα σου πρότεινα. Δες με τον ΟΤΕτζή (αρκεί να μην πετύχεις τον ubuntubu και σε αρχίσει τα "have you got Level 23 security clearance mister?"  :Laughing: ) πόση απόσταση έχεις από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ. Αλλιώς ότι και να λέμε είναι θεωρητικό. Αν η απόσταση είναι πράγματι τόσο μεγάλη τότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε εκτός από το να μετακομίσεις, να μετακομίσει ο ΟΤΕ ή να μπει miniDSLAm κοντά σου.

----------


## emeliss

Βέβαια δεν χρειάζονται βόλτες. Υπάρχουν και συστήματα GIS.

----------


## yiapap

> Βέβαια δεν χρειάζονται βόλτες. Υπάρχουν και συστήματα GIS.


ΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ... Κρύβε λόγια! Ο εχθρός παρακολουθεί!   :Cool:

----------


## zoug100

τελικα υπαρχει δυνατοτητα ο οτε να πει σε καποιον συνδρομητη ποια διαδρομη ακολουθουν τα καλωδια απο το dslam μεχρι το σπιτι του ή οχι?να υποθεσω πως θα εχουν καποια σχεδια στον ΟΤΕ σιγουρα που θα φαινεται το δικτυο καθε περιοχης.ομως σε καποιον μπορουν να πουν συγκεκριμενα τα καλωδια ακολουθουν την ταδε διαδρομη και η συνολικη αποσταση ειναι Χ μετρα?ή θεωρειται πληροφορια που δεν δινεται για διαφορους λογους?

----------


## yiapap

> τελικα υπαρχει δυνατοτητα ο οτε να πει σε καποιον συνδρομητη ποια διαδρομη ακολουθουν τα καλωδια απο το dslam μεχρι το σπιτι του ή οχι?να υποθεσω πως θα εχουν καποια σχεδια στον ΟΤΕ σιγουρα που θα φαινεται το δικτυο καθε περιοχης.ομως σε καποιον μπορουν να πουν συγκεκριμενα τα καλωδια ακολουθουν την ταδε διαδρομη και η συνολικη αποσταση ειναι Χ μετρα?ή θεωρειται πληροφορια που δεν δινεται για διαφορους λογους?


"Θα μπορούσα να σου πω, αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να σε σκοτώσω"
(sorry ρε παιδιά -και κυρίως ubuntubu- δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: )
Οι τεχνικοί της περιοχής σου γνωρίζουν την όδευση και αν δεν την γνωρίζουν έχουν πρόσβαση σε συστήματα από τα οποία μπορούν να την βρουν (αλλιώς σκέψου πως θα μπορούσαν να διορθώσουν προβλήματα!). Φυσικά και μπορούν να σου δώσουν μια εκτίμηση της απόστασης που σίγουρα θα έχει μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια από αυτήν της ΕΕΤΤ ειδικά σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> O ubuntubu δεν εκπροσωπεί την ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.
> 
> Η τοπολογία και τα σχέδια του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ θεωρούνται διαβαθμισμένη πληροφορία.



Αλήθεια  οι εργολάβοι  πως  τα βρίσκουν  πάντα  με την πρώτη;  :Razz: 

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις  που βλέπεις  το καλώδιο.

----------


## elizabeth1

#
	Upstream 	Downstream
Actual Data Rate 	381 (Kbps.) 	8191 (Kbps.)

    * [Go Top]

# Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data 	Upstream 	Downstream
Noise Margin 	29.4 dB 	10.0 dB
Attenuation 	20.7 dB 	41.0 dB

Indicator Name 	
Near End Indicator 
FEC Error 	45750 	
CRC Error 	9957 	0
HEC Error 	46351 
Far End Indicator
0
0
0	

    * [Go Top]

# Statistics:
  	Received Cells 	Transmitted Cells
Cell Counter 	79393946 	19310849

πος με βλεπετε ?

----------


## yiapap

> πος με βλεπετε ?


Mια χαρά. Και λίγο παραπάνω (10-12Mbps) μάλλον τα πιάνεις. Παραπάνω δύσκολα.

----------


## elizabeth1

yiapap μακάρι αλλά δεν με βλέπω ...να λέω πάλη καλά ..βέβεα ας ελπίσω πώς δεν θα αρχίσουν  οι επανασυνδέσεις

........Auto merged post: elizabeth1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

έχω βαλη 8 ορα ώμος

----------


## yiapap

Με αυτά τα νούμερα δεν υπάρχει λόγος αποσυνδέσεων. Άλλωστε αν κρίνω από τα πακέτα έχεις καιρό να αποσυνδεθείς.

ΥΓ. Θα σου πρότεινα να αλλάξεις ορθογράφο  :Innocent:

----------


## elizabeth1

είναι ένας που εχι το firefoχ θα επιστρέψω  στον προηγούμενο .τελικά άμα  πάρω 24 αρα θα ανέβει έως 12 ? τη λες

----------


## yiapap

> είναι ένας που εχι το firefoχ θα επιστρέψω  στον προηγούμενο .τελικά άμα  πάρω 24 αρα θα ανέβει έως 12 ? τη λες


To 12 αίναι οριακό για το attenuation που έχεις. Γιατί δεν το δοκιμάζεις όμως; Αν δεν ανέβει ή αν έχεις πρόβλημα με disconnects μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου το κατεβάσουν.

----------


## elizabeth1

το snr πέζη  από  9-11 συνήθως  9-10 θα το σηκώσει?

----------


## yiapap

> το snr πέζη  από  9-11 συνήθως  9-10 θα το σηκώσει?


Εξαρτάται από το πόσο χαμηλά μπορεί να πάει ο router σου. Όπως έλεγα παραπάνω το Siemens CL110 κρατάει τη γραμμή με 2dB SNR όταν το Cisco 876 κάτω από τα 6dB έκανε reset. Δηλαδή ακόμη και να κλειδώσεις στα 12Mbps στην καλύτερη θα το καταφέρεις με χαμηλό SNR που σε κάποια στιγμή θα πέσει κι άλλο και θα έχεις disconnect.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να το δοκιμάσεις αν βέβαια είσαι διατεθειμένη να πληρώσεις 24 για να έχεις 10-12  :Wink:

----------


## icy20

Ας γραψω και εγω την αναφορα μου μετα το σημερινο...

Ηρθε το πρωι ο ΟΤΕτζης ως ειχαμε κανονισει στην ωρα του...
Κοιταμε ρουτερ 3380 down 300up...Το snr ειχε ανεβει στο 10-11 εφοσον με ειχαν παει πλεον στην 8αρα.Το attenuation σταθερα στα 57...Παμε κατω στον κατανεμητη οπου το επισημαινω αυτο που ειχα γραψει για τα 2 ζευγαρια που ηταν καρφωμενα και μου λεει ναι εχεις δικιο δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι ετσι...Το δοκιμαζουμε ετσι και πιανω 4450 και 384 up...Καπως καλυτερα.Μου λεει ομως οτι ειμαι στα χειροτερα καφαο που υπαρχουν στην περιοχη το οποιο παρεμπιπτοντως ειχε 5 ελευθερες θεσεις!!!! ΛΟΛ

Μετρησε καποιες απο τις ελευθερες μηπως αλλαζαμε καλωδιο αλλα ηταν ακομα χειροτερες και ετσι το αφησα οπως ειναι το θεμα.Τωρα μονο ευχομαστε να δεησει ο ΟΤΕ και η διοικηση του (ελπιζω να ισχυει οτι θα αλλαξουν πολλα οταν τον παρουν οι γερμανοι) να κανει αναβαθμισεις στις περιοχες οπως η δικη μου που ειναι με εξοπλισμο του 50...Κατι μου ειπε για dslam στα καφαο διπλα κτλ βεβαια αυτα ελπιζω πριν φτασει το κεντρο να εχει vdsl...Αν ισχυει αυτο τοτε σωθηκαμε ολοι :P

----------


## yiapap

> Ας γραψω και εγω την αναφορα μου μετα το σημερινο...
> 
> Ηρθε το πρωι ο ΟΤΕτζης ως ειχαμε κανονισει στην ωρα του...
> Κοιταμε ρουτερ 3380 down 300up...Το snr ειχε ανεβει στο 10-11 εφοσον με ειχαν παει πλεον στην 8αρα.Το attenuation σταθερα στα 57...Παμε κατω στον κατανεμητη οπου το επισημαινω αυτο που ειχα γραψει για τα 2 ζευγαρια που ηταν καρφωμενα και μου λεει ναι εχεις δικιο δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι ετσι...Το δοκιμαζουμε ετσι και πιανω 4450 και 384 up...Καπως καλυτερα.Μου λεει ομως οτι ειμαι στα χειροτερα καφαο που υπαρχουν στην περιοχη το οποιο παρεμπιπτοντως ειχε 5 ελευθερες θεσεις!!!! ΛΟΛ
> 
> Μετρησε καποιες απο τις ελευθερες μηπως αλλαζαμε καλωδιο αλλα ηταν ακομα χειροτερες και ετσι το αφησα οπως ειναι το θεμα.Τωρα μονο ευχομαστε να δεησει ο ΟΤΕ και η διοικηση του (ελπιζω να ισχυει οτι θα αλλαξουν πολλα οταν τον παρουν οι γερμανοι) να κανει αναβαθμισεις στις περιοχες οπως η δικη μου που ειναι με εξοπλισμο του 50...Κατι μου ειπε για dslam στα καφαο διπλα κτλ βεβαια αυτα ελπιζω πριν φτασει το κεντρο να εχει vdsl...Αν ισχυει αυτο τοτε σωθηκαμε ολοι :P


Από τα 3380 στα 4450 είναι αρκετή διαφορά! Δοκίμασε (αν είναι εφικτό) να περάσεις καινούργιο καλώδιο προς το διαμέρισμά σου.
Όσο γι αυτό που σου είπε, σου υπενθυμίζω την τελευταία μου απάντηση περί miniDSLAM  :Wink:

----------


## icy20

> Από τα 3380 στα 4450 είναι αρκετή διαφορά! Δοκίμασε (αν είναι εφικτό) να περάσεις καινούργιο καλώδιο προς το διαμέρισμά σου.
> Όσο γι αυτό που σου είπε, σου υπενθυμίζω την τελευταία μου απάντηση περί miniDSLAM



Δεν θυμαμαι αν το ειχα αναφερει αλλα ειχα δοκιμασει το ρουτερ κατω στον κατανεμητη κατευθειαν και επιανα μαξιμουμ 5.Απωλεια που θεωρω οτι ειναι λογικη.Η κανω λαθος?Το σπιτι ειναι καινουριο.Ειναι λιγο ρομπα να ξανααλλαξω την καλωδιωση για μισο mbit...Αποψη μου παντα...

ΥΓ Αρα για τα minidslam εχει ακουστει γενικα οτι ισως ισχυσει αυτο στο προσεχες μελλον?Το ειχα δει το ποστ σου αλλα θεωρησα οτι εκανες πλακα...  :Smile:

----------


## stayros68

Εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι   από τους τυχερούς   του ΟΤΕ    είμαι στα 650   μέτρα από το dslam   έκτες   για δυο τρία   λεπτά κατέβαζα   με  1,7  1,6   ΜΒ    με  torrent     το   μόνο άσχημο μετά με πέταξε   φυσικά  με  24  γραμμή    router    speed touch   
ST 780 WL

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν θυμαμαι αν το ειχα αναφερει αλλα ειχα δοκιμασει το ρουτερ κατω στον κατανεμητη κατευθειαν και επιανα μαξιμουμ 5.Απωλεια που θεωρω οτι ειναι λογικη.Η κανω λαθος?Το σπιτι ειναι καινουριο.Ειναι λιγο ρομπα να ξανααλλαξω την καλωδιωση για μισο mbit...Αποψη μου παντα...
> 
> ΥΓ Αρα για τα minidslam εχει ακουστει γενικα οτι ισως ισχυσει αυτο στο προσεχες μελλον?Το ειχα δει το ποστ σου αλλα θεωρησα οτι εκανες πλακα...


Nαι κάνεις λάθος! Έχεις απώλεια 25% (1Mbps στα 4) που είναι πολύ μεγάλη! Το ότι το σπίτι είναι καινούργιο δεν λέει κάτι. Μπορεί ο ηλεκτρολόγος* να έχει περάσει απλό δισύρματο παράλληλα με τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ π.χ. ή το σύρμα να είναι "πληγωμένο", να το έχουν φάει ποντίκια κτλ.κτλ.κτλ. Το αν πρέπει να το αντικαταστήσεις είναι δικό σου θέμα φυσικά.

Για το 2ο, όχι δεν έκανα πλάκα. Αυτές είναι οι τρεις επιλογές. Τώρα αν θα πραγματοποιηθεί κάποια από τις τρεις... μάλλον το να μετακκομίσεις είναι το πιο πιθανό, ακόμη και αν έχεις αγοράσει το σπίτι  :Laughing: 


*<edit>
Ο δικός μου "ηλεκτρολόγος από την κόλαση" πέρασε καλώδιο ΜΕΣΑ από την καμινάδα του τζακιού!!!!(έναν όροφο πάνω από την εστία). Με φυσικό αποτέλεσμα μετά από ~1 χρόνο να μην έχω γραμμή!

----------


## icy20

οκ point taken...αλλα πως αλλαζεις καλωδιωση σε πολυκατοικια που ολα ειναι μεσα στους τοιχους??απο οτι βλεπω εχει ενα utp που παει πανω στο σπιτι σε ενα κεντρικο σημειο (σημειο που ειναι ο συναγερμος) και απο κει μαλλον ζευγαρακια σε καθε πριζα τηλεφωνικη...

ΥΓ Η διαφορα ειναι μισο mbit οχι ενα...5 μαξ ειχα ενω τωρα εχω 4.5

----------


## maik

Ρε γμτ μου, μια μερα δεν μπορεσα να μπω και εχασα ολη την φαση. :Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> οκ point taken...αλλα πως αλλαζεις καλωδιωση σε πολυκατοικια που ολα ειναι μεσα στους τοιχους??απο οτι βλεπω εχει ενα utp που παει πανω στο σπιτι σε ενα κεντρικο σημειο (σημειο που ειναι ο συναγερμος) και απο κει μαλλον ζευγαρακια σε καθε πριζα τηλεφωνικη...
> 
> ΥΓ Η διαφορα ειναι μισο mbit οχι ενα...5 μαξ ειχα ενω τωρα εχω 4.5


Εγώ κράτησα το 3.5 από το αρχικό σου post. Aν μιλάμε για 0,5 σαφώς και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Την διαδρομή των καλωδίων θα την βρεις από τα σχέδια ή/και με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ηλεκτρολόγου-εγκαταστάτη.




> Ρε γμτ μου, μια μερα δεν μπορεσα να μπω και εχασα ολη την φαση.


Μην ανησυχείς, σε αντικατέστησε επάξια ο ubuntubu  :Laughing:

----------


## ubuntubu

Είμαστε πολλοί αλλά σκόρπιοι. :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> Είμαστε πολλοί αλλά σκόρπιοι.


Μη μασάς, κάνετε μπαμ από μακριά.  :Smile: 

Σταματάω γιατί πάλι θα με εγκαλέσει ο έτερος σκόρπιος. :Whistle:

----------


## lak100

παιδια με 10db attenuation ποσο θα πανω με 24 αρα?

----------


## emeliss

Αν είναι αληθινό το 10 θα είσαι κοντά στο απόλυτο. Αλλιώς ανοίγεις το παράθυρο και φωνάζεις στον Μήτσο δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ να ρίξει μια ματιά.

Το Τοιχίο πόσους κατοίκους έχει;

----------


## lak100

> Αν είναι αληθινό το 10 θα είσαι κοντά στο απόλυτο. Αλλιώς ανοίγεις το παράθυρο και φωνάζεις στον Μήτσο δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ να ρίξει μια ματιά.
> 
> Το Τοιχίο πόσους κατοίκους έχει;


 γυρω στους 800. το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ  ειναι απεναντι απο το σπτι μου μας χωριζει ενα ποταμι.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Πανέμορφο μέρος φαντάζομαι, έ;

----------


## lak100

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πανέμορφο μέρος φαντάζομαι, έ;


 καλα ειναι εχει υπερβολικη ηρεμια και φυσικη ομορφια 264αρα δεν εχει ακομη!!!

----------


## maik

Σκόρπιοι αλλά λέοντες. :Cool: 




Off Topic


		Κοιτα που χρειαζονται κα οι τονοι  εννιοτε. :Thinking:

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Αν είναι αληθινό το 10 θα είσαι κοντά στο απόλυτο. Αλλιώς ανοίγεις το παράθυρο και φωνάζεις στον Μήτσο δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ να ρίξει μια ματιά.
> 
> Το Τοιχίο πόσους κατοίκους έχει;


Που να δεις εμενα που στο Ιατρειο μου εχω Line atten: *3db down/2db up* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lak100

> Που να δεις εμενα που στο Ιατρειο μου εχω Line atten: *3db down/2db up* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 σοβαρα μιλας? :Worthy:  :Worthy:  εισαι πολυ τυχερος

----------


## antonism

Εως τώρα δεν ήμουν καθόλου δυσαρεστημένος απο το attenuation που είχα στην Κηφισιά και ήταν 21. Με την Φορθνετ στα καλά της η γραμμή πέταγε συγχρόνιζε γύρω στα 19000. Ήμουν πολύ σκεπτικός με την μετακόμιση που έπρεπε να κάνω καθώς δεν ήξερα τι θα παιζόταν στο νέο σπίτι. Φαίνεται όμως πως μάλλον είμαι τυχερός αφού τώρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε το conn-x στην νέα διεύθυνση, κέντρο Γηροκομείο, το attenuation κατέβηκε στο 16!! Προς το παρόν η γραμμή είναι 2αρα, είπαμε φοβόμουν τα χειρότερα, και τώρα είμαι σε σκέψη αν πρέπει να την πάω κατευθείαν 24αρα ή να την κάνω πρώτα 8αρα.
Καλή αρχή με την νέα μου σύνδεση!

----------


## yiapap

8ρα για να δεις τι παίζει με τον θόρυβο.

----------


## andrdive

Με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά, τί ταχύτητα θα έπρεπε λογικά να έχω;

ADSL Mode 	
Modulator 	
DSP FirmwareVersion 	DMT FwVer: 3.5.18.0_B_TC, HwVer:T14F7_1.0
DMT Status 	Up
Operational Mode 	ADSL2+
Upstream 	345 kbps
Downstream 	4693 kbps
Noise Margin (Upstream) 	11.1 db
Noise Margin (Downstream) 	11.5 db
Attenuation (Upstream) 	20.2 db
Attenuation (Downstream) 	31.0 db

----------


## yiapap

> Με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά, τί ταχύτητα θα έπρεπε λογικά να έχω;
> 
> ADSL Mode 	
> Modulator 	
> DSP FirmwareVersion 	DMT FwVer: 3.5.18.0_B_TC, HwVer:T14F7_1.0
> DMT Status 	Up
> Operational Mode 	ADSL2+
> Upstream 	345 kbps
> Downstream 	4693 kbps
> ...


ΠΟΛΥ παραπάνω από αυτή που έχεις. Κάνε όμως ένα reset τον router και πες μας που κλειδώνει μετά το reset!

----------


## andrdive

Καλημέρα, εκανα reset και το αποτέλεσμα παραμένει το ίδιο, δήλωσα βλάβη στο 121 και περιμένω.

----------


## GoofyX

Με τα δικά μου στατιστικά:



```
Uptime:	0 days, 0:07:09
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	381 / 4,567
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0.00 / 0.00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12.0 / 18.5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	22.0 / 40.0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	27.0 / 6.0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 248
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	2,399 / 123
```

θα μπορούσα να πιάσω παραπάνω ταχύτητα; Παλιότερα μπορεί και να συγχρόνιζα στα 5500 περίπου, τώρα ακόμη και μετά από πολλά resets, δε λέει να ανέβει πάνω από ~4900.

----------


## extacy

εχω το εξης προβλημα...

εβαλα Hol double play 24mb

την πρωτη εβδομαδα το ρουτερ κλειδωνε στα 12-14 mb...το θεωρησα λογικο μιας και ειμαι επαρχεια

ξαφνικα μια μερα κλειδωσε στα 5 mb. εδω και 2 εβδομαδες απο τοτε μεχρι και σημερα δεν εχει κλειδωσει ποτε με πανω απο 5 mb... συνηθως 4,5-5 mb...
επισης για να κλειδωσει κανει 10-15 λεπτα αλλα αυτο το εκανε απο την αρχη
τι μπορει να εγινε ξαφνικα?

                                     UP                  DOWN
Actual Data Rate 	814 (Kbps.) 	4768 (Kbps.)
Noise Margin 	             12.5 dB 	13.5 dB
Attenuation 	             14.5 dB 	33.1 dB



Indicator Name 	Near End Indicator 	Far End Indicator
FEC Error 	46631 	6553
CRC Error 	944 	0
HEC Error 	1037 	0

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δοκίμασες να βάλεις το router μόνο του (χωρίς να παρεμβάλονται φίλτρα/διαχωριστές) στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού;

Σε adsl2+ είσαι κλειδωμένος;

----------


## extacy

το ρουτερ ειναι συνδεμενο κατευθειαν στη γραμμη χωρις φιλτρακλπ... μου φενεται περιεργο γιατι ι πτωση εγινε χωρις να πειραξω κατι εγω... εκει που ημουν μονιμα στα12-14 ξαφνικα ειμαιμονιμα 4-5

----------


## Mouse Potato

Βάσει των στατιστικών που μας παρουσιάζεις υπάρχουν ελάχιστα περιθώρια βελτίωσης του συγχρονισμού. Θα σου πρότεινα να δηλώσεις βλάβη και να τους εξηγήσεις την κατάσταση

----------


## GoofyX

Με αυτά καμιά ιδέα βρε παιδιά; Να δηλώσω βλάβη μπας και κλειδώσω παραπάνω;



> Με τα δικά μου στατιστικά:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:07:09
> DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	381 / 4,567
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0.00 / 0.00
> ...

----------


## john1969

Καλησπερα παιδια.τα στοιχεια του ρουτερμου ειναι τα παρακατω

Uptime:	0 days, 2:14:29
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	968 / 16.388
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,0 / 11,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 11,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 294
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.835 / 0

ΘΑ ηθελα να ρωτησω τα εξεις.Εχω βαλει IPTV και στην αρχη οταν μου την εβαλε ο οτε το SNR μου ειχε παει στο 19/14,5 με αποτελεσμα να ειχα 1.5 mbit  λιγοτερη ταχυτητα.Μετα απο απαιτησημου στον οτε μου το κατεβασανε στα επιπεδα που βλεπετε τωρα με αποτελεσμα να αναιβει η ταχυτητα χωρις να εχω το παραμικρο προβλημα στην εικονα της IPTV.Ρωτω τωρα υπαρχει περιθωριο να τους παρω τηλ να μου κατεβασουν το SNR κι αλλο και να καρδισω σε ταχυτητα?????

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν νομίζω να αξίζουν κάποια λίγα Kbps παραπάνω συγχρονισμού, "θυσιάζοντας" έτσι την ευστάθεια... Μια χαρά νομίζω πως είσαι

----------


## Gdrdasky

Uptime:	1 day, 7:21:06
DSL Type:	G.992.3 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	999 / 5.103
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	22,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	22 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 34.671
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 678
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	2.453 / 552

Αυτά μου παρουσιάζει το μοντεμ μου....
Με τον οτέ τα db ήταν σε πολύ καλύτερο επίπεδο...
Θα δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή να βάλω και το παλιό μόντεμ γιατί μου φαίνεται πως τα db με το προηγούμενο ήταν σε πολύ καλύτερα επίπεδα...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Για δοκίμασε να γυρίσεις και το router σε ADSL2+ ή G.DMT μήπως δεις κάποια διαφορά

----------


## Gdrdasky

Με το speedtouch γίνεται;
Το δοκίμασα με το παλιό μόντεμ που είχα από το connx (ένα phillips,απίστευτο μόντεμ) και ενώ όταν το έβαζα στο αυτόματο η σύνδεση ήταν μια χαρά όταν το έβαζα adsl2+ η σύνδεση χανόταν...λες να μην μου δίνουν adsl2+;

----------


## tengai

Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας για τα παρακατω στατιστικα σε isdn γραμμη προσφατη αναβαθμιση σε 24αρα με  thomson585i v7


DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:02:57
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex B
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	552 / 9.727
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	20,5 / 31,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 10
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	123.907 / 4



ευχαριστω

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν έχεις και πολλά περιθώρια... 9-10Mbps

----------


## tengai

> Δεν έχεις και πολλά περιθώρια... 9-10Mbps


αρα με βλεπω να κατεβαινω παλι στην 8αρα  :Sad:

----------


## Gdrdasky

To up σου είναι λίγο χαμηλό ή είναι ιδέα μου;

----------


## tengai

> To up σου είναι λίγο χαμηλό ή είναι ιδέα μου;


ναι ... ανεβαζω με 50-58 κατα μεσο ορο .τωρα το δηλωσα βλαβη και περιμενω τους τεχνικους

----------


## yiapap

> ναι ... ανεβαζω με 50-58 κατα μεσο ορο .τωρα το δηλωσα βλαβη και περιμενω τους τεχνικους


Μόνο παρακαλώ σταμάτα το cross posting (δημοσίευση του ίδιου θέματος σε πολλαπλά νήματα)

----------


## stamatakis nikos

kalispera paidia k kalos sas vrika.. einai to proto mou post..
eixa  to foititiko tou ote st 2 mb k molis xthes to ekana st 8mb..  m eipan oti s 2-3 meres tha to valoun alla ap'oti vlepo to ekana idi sosta??
ta stoixeia p vgazei o router mou einai ayta edo.. einai ola entaksi??? poia i gnomi sas???
Mode:  	ADSL2+ 
Line Coding: 	Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 
Link Power State: 	L0 

                   Down  / Up

SNR Margin (dB): 	22.3  	/29.6 
Attenuation (dB): 	22.5  	/10.8 
Output Power (dBm): 	19.6  	/12.2 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 21012  	/1069 
Rate (Kbps): 	           8191     /381

----------


## terko

Φίλε μου καλώς ήρθες στο forum.

Είσαι καμπάνα και είναι κρίμα που δεν έβαλες 24άρα αυτό <<Attainable Rate (Kbps): 21012 /1069>> τα λέει όλα, μέχρι 21 Mbps θα μπορούσες να φτάσεις, μόνο άλλαξε τα greeklιsh (απαγορεύονται) σε ελληνικά γιατί θα σου διαγράψουν το post.

----------


## stamatakis nikos

οκ.. δεν το ηξερα για τα greeklish.. 
ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.. ναι θα μπορουσα ν πιανω παρα πολυ καλη ταχυτητα γτ δεν ειμαι μακρια απο το dslam.. αλλα δεν εχει φοιτιτικο ο Οτε στα 24mb..
κ ετσι ειμαι με την 8αρα.. που απ'οτι ειδα κ σημερα π κατεβαζα μια ταινιουλα οχι απλα επιανε τα 800kb/s  αλλα εφτασε καποια στιγμη να κατεβαζει με 1mb.. κ λεω αυτα ειναι.. μπορει ν δινεις κατι πραπανω στ Οτε αλλα ειναι εγγυηση.. φανταστητε εκανα την αιτηση ανααθμησης το πρωι κ το βραδυ ηταν ετοιμη....

----------


## FoxyGirl

Γεια σας παιδια!
Ειμαι καινουρια εδω.Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε πως να βρω στο ρουτερ μου αυτες τις ενδειξεις και αν υσχιουν μονο για τον ΟΤΕ,γιτι εχω ΗΟL,αλλα σκεφτομαι να παω στο ΟΤΕ,αν θα ειμαι σηγουρη οτι θα αυξηθει η ταχητητα,που τωρα δεν ξεπερναει τα 3 mb.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καλώς ήρθες.

Ποιο router έχεις;

----------


## FoxyGirl

> Καλώς ήρθες.
> 
> Ποιο router έχεις;


Ειχα Linksis,αλλα στη HOL ειπανε να βαλω το δικο τους εξοπλισμο - μοντεμ δηλαδη.Δεν γραφει μαρκα απ'οτι βλεπω,ειναι ενα μαυρο και λεει πανω Hol.
Συγνωμι αν δεν τα εξηγω κατανοητα,αλλα ειμαι λιγο ασχετη.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ας απαντήσει κάποιος που έχει HOL και γνωρίζει περισσότερα  :Smile:

----------


## terko

@FoxyGirl

Στη γραμμή διευθύνσεων του Browser δίνεις 192.168.2.1 και πατάς Enter, στο ID και Password δίνεις admin και admin, κάνεις κλικ στο LOGIN και μπαίνεις στο μενού του router, τώρα κάνεις κλικ στο ADSL και μετά στο Status και βλέπεις τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου, τα κάνεις αντιγραφή και στη συνέχεια επικόλληση εδώ.

----------


## FoxyGirl

*Terco*,σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

Αυτα  μου βγαζει:




> Status: 	Configured	Current
> Line Status	---	SHOWTIME
> Link Type	---	Interleave Path
> 
> Data Rate: 	Upstream	Downstream
> Actual Data Rate	789 (Kbps.)	2558 (Kbps.)
> 
> 
> Operation Data / Defect Indication:Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
> ...


Τι σημαινουν?Ειναι πολυ χαλια η γραμμη μου?


*Mouse Potato*,thanks και σ'εσενα που ασχοληθηκες.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> *Terco*,σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!
> 
> Αυτα  μου βγαζει:
> 
> 
> 
> Τι σημαινουν?Ειναι πολυ χαλια η γραμμη μου?


Ναι  :Sad: 

Πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι αρκετά μακριά απ' το κέντρο. Αν μπεις *εδώ* και βάλεις την διεύθυνσή σου, τι απόσταση σου λέει;




> *Mouse Potato*,thanks και σ'εσενα που ασχοληθηκες.


Να 'σαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## FoxyGirl

> Ναι 
> 
> Πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι αρκετά μακριά απ' το κέντρο. Αν μπεις *εδώ* και βάλεις την διεύθυνσή σου, τι απόσταση σου λέει;





> Απόσταση από τηλεπικοινωνιακό κέντρο: έως 1800m


Ειναι πολλα?Τι αποσταση πρεπει να υπαρχει για να ανεβει η ταχητητα τουλαχιστων στα 10?Δηλαδη και στο ConnX ή στο Forthnet να παω παλι παραπανω απο 3 δεν μπορω να εχω? :Crying:

----------


## terko

Αν όντως ισχύει το έως 1800 μέτρα, κάτι φταίει με τις καλωδιώσεις-μπρίζες του σπιτιού σου, γιατί με το attenuation 46,8 που δείχνει ο router σου πρέπει να είσαι περίπου στα 3.400 μέτρα (test), είναι αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Όλα αυτά είναι κατα προσέγγιση μπορεις να:

Συνδέσεις το ρούτερ στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού σου και να δεις πάλι τα στατιστικάΚοιτάξεις *αυτό*

----------


## terko

> *Όλα αυτά είναι κατα προσέγγιση* μπορεις να:


Αυτό εννοείται πάντα, εξάλλου και στη σελίδα που έδωσα αυτό αναφέρεται και με *bold* και γιαυτό είπα <<αν όντως ισχύει το έως 1800 μέτρα>>.

----------


## FoxyGirl

> Αν όντως ισχύει το έως 1800 μέτρα, κάτι φταίει με τις καλωδιώσεις-μπρίζες του σπιτιού σου, γιατί με το attenuation 46,8 που δείχνει ο router σου πρέπει να είσαι περίπου στα 3.400 μέτρα (test), είναι αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά.


Στο τεστ που ανεφερεις λεει πιο μεγαλη αποσταση οντως και παλι βγαζει οτι μπορω να φτασω στο ADSL2+  τα 6.49 mbit/s ,στο ADSL 5.61 mbit/s,εγω ποτε δεν ειχα ουτε 3.5.
Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ειμαι στο προγραμμα για 6 mbit/s,το εβαλα δοκιμαστικα να δω αν θα ανεβει μεχρι τα 6,και μετα να παω στα 24.Αλλα χλομο το βλεπω... :Sad: 





> Συνδέσεις το ρούτερ στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού σου και να δεις πάλι τα στατιστικάΚοιτάξεις *αυτό*


Ποια ειναι η κεντρικη πριζα,πως την ξεχωριζω απο αλλες?
Ευχαριστω για το αρθρο, μου φαινεται  καινουρια επιστημη!Θα προσπαθησω να το καταλαβω αυριο με καθαρο μυαλο.

Νομιζω πως θα χρειαστω τεχνικο,ποιον να καλεσω? εναν ηλεκτρολογο απλο να δει τα καλωδια?


Ζητω συγνωμη,παιδια,καταλαβαινω οτι οι ερωτησεις που κανω πρεπει να σας φαινονται χαζες. :Embarassed: Εκτος απο φοβερες γνωσεις εχετε και υπομονη! :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Στο τεστ που ανεφερεις λεει πιο μεγαλη αποσταση οντως και παλι βγαζει οτι μπορω να φτασω στο ADSL2+  τα 6.49 mbit/s ,στο ADSL 5.61 mbit/s,εγω ποτε δεν ειχα ουτε 3.5.
> Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ειμαι στο προγραμμα για 6 mbit/s,το εβαλα δοκιμαστικα να δω αν θα ανεβει μεχρι τα 6,και μετα να παω στα 24.Αλλα χλομο το βλεπω...


Και πολύ καλά το βλέπεις. Το test σου βγάζει αποτελέσματα για ιδανικές (χωρίς θόρυβο, χωρίς παρεμβολές κλπ) συνθήκες.




> Ποια ειναι η κεντρικη πριζα,πως την ξεχωριζω απο αλλες?
> Ευχαριστω για το αρθρο, μου φαινεται  καινουρια επιστημη!Θα προσπαθησω να το καταλαβω αυριο με καθαρο μυαλο.
> 
> Νομιζω πως θα χρειαστω τεχνικο,ποιον να καλεσω? εναν ηλεκτρολογο απλο να δει τα καλωδια?
> 
> 
> Ζητω συγνωμη,παιδια,καταλαβαινω οτι οι ερωτησεις που κανω πρεπει να σας φαινονται χαζες.Εκτος απο φοβερες γνωσεις εχετε και υπομονη!


Συνήθως η κεντρική πρίζα είναι στο σαλόνι. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο σ' αυτό. 

Απλά δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις το router απευθείας σ' αυτή την πρίζα (χωρίς να παρεμβάλλονται splitters, filters κλπ) και δες αν άλλαξαν τα στατιστικά σου. Αν θες πάρε ένα copy και κάν' τα paste εδώ.

Τα υπόλοιπα εν καιρώ  :Razz:

----------


## baskon

Πρωτα απο ολα αυτη εκει η σελιδα ειναι τσεκαρισμενο οτι δειχνει καποιες φορες εντελως λαθος αποστασεις και κυριως αν δεν ειμαστε στο κεντρο της ΑΘηνας,Θεσσαλονικης κλπ..
Ειναι επισης τσεκαρισμενο οτι οι αποστασεις και οι ταχυτητες που θα σου πουν απτο 134 αν παρεις και ρωτησεις για conn-x ειναι πολυ πιο σωστες..

Τωρα για την περιπτωση σου..47 attenuation ειναι πολυ μεγαλο αλλα θα μπορουσες να πιανεις και μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα..
Πρωτα απο ολα θα τσεκαρεις τα παντα στο σπιτι σου για να δεις οτι δε φταιει η εγκατασταση σου.
Θα αποσυνδεσεις ολα τα φιλτρα+ ολες τις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες..
Θα δεις τι ταχυτητα πιανεις..
Μετα θα αρχισεις να βαζεις το ρουτερ σε ολες τις πριζες του σπιτιου..
Θα βλεπεις τι ταχυτητα πιανεις..Η καθε τηλεφωνικη πριζα δινει διαφορετικη ταχυτητα ,και συνηθως η κεντρικη δινει τη μεγιστη..
Και μετα(αν παραμενει το προβλημα) θα φωναξεις εναν τεχνικο για να γινει μετρηση στον κατανεμητη..
ΑΝ και στον κατανεμητη παραμενει το προβλημα τοτε εχει προβλημα η γραμμη σου καπου απο το κατανεμητη μεχρι το dslam και μονο η εταιρια σου μπορει να το τσεκαρει,ενω για να το φτιαξει συνηθως χρειαζεται αλλαγη ζευγους..

----------


## chiosdj

Είχα 8mbps και κλείδωνε το modem μου στα 8160 – 384  έκανα αναβάθμιση στα 24mbps 
και κλειδώνει στα 5888  με upload 896 τι λέτε να φταίει; Πηρά τηλ το 1242 και μου 
είπαν   να πάρω το 121 από εκεί μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση μου
 λες και  δίνουν την ταχύτητα με δόσεις……

Upstream Speed: 896 kbps
 Downstream Speed: 5888 kbps 

noise margin downstream: 7 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 11 db

----------


## LeoNine

ine Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 17,5
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 6,5

εγώ με αυτά πρακτικά έχω 7500kbps/1000kbps
στην μαμημενη την forthnet..

----------


## sadako

Εγώ με Tellas double play unlimited (που θεωρητικά έπρεπε να ήταν 24mbps), κλειδώνω στα:

ATU-C Current Tx Rate (bits/sec): 15697000
ATU-R Current Tx Rate (bits/sec): 996000

Με:
SNR: 9.0
Atten.: 9.0

Θεσσαλονίκη είμαι, ανατολικά. Καλά θεωρούνται; Δεν το πολυψείριζα είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά το πρωί μας πήρε μια τύπισσα τηλέφωνο από την ON Telecoms και μας έλεγε για πιο φθηνά, μαζί με τις αστικές/υπεραστικές δωρεάν (που έχουμε και τώρα) και ψηφιακή τηλεόραση. Και είπα να το ψάξω αν αξίζει τον κόπο..

----------


## remenos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Επειδή δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με το adsl θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχω και την καλύτερη σύνδεση που θα μπορούσα (24mbps), αφού συχνά το ιντερνετ σέρνεται και χρειάζεται να κάνω restart το router μου για να ξεκολλήσει ενώ και το download μου δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με εντυπωσιάζει (πχ κατεβάζω με 1,4mb/sec από το otenet speedtest). Όχι ότι είμαι αχάριστος αλλά επειδή δεν βλέπω μεγάλες διαφορές από την tellas που είχα (δεν συγκρίνω εξυπηρέτηση, αποσυνδέσεις κτλ αλλά μόνο ταχύτητα) αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει. Πριν απο κάνα 6μηνο που είχα συχνές αποσυνδέσεις είχε έρθει και τεχνικός έχωσε ένα ματσούκι στην πρίζα και δεν βρήκε κάτι περίεργο στην σύνδεση μου. Μήπως φταίει το router μου δεν ξέρω (d-link dsl-g624t) ή να το πάρω απόφαση ότι τόσο μπορώ τόσο πιάνω?  :Thinking: 
 Είμαι αρκετά κοντά στον κόμβο τερψιθέας του ΟΤΕ (γύρω στα 800m) και τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά:

ADSL Firmware Version :  	7.00.01.00 - 7.00.01.00 -
7.00.04.00 Annex A - 01.07.2c - 0.54
Line State : 	 Connected
Modulation : 	 ADSL_2plus
Annex Mode : 	  Annex A
Max Tx Power : 	 -38 dBm/Hz


Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όσους απαντήσουν. Επαναλαμβάνω είμαι άσχετος, ότι έχω μάθει το έχω δει από αυτό το site.

----------


## manos80

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Επειδή δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με το adsl θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχω και την καλύτερη σύνδεση που θα μπορούσα (24mbps), αφού συχνά το ιντερνετ σέρνεται και χρειάζεται να κάνω restart το router μου για να ξεκολλήσει ενώ και το download μου δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με εντυπωσιάζει (πχ κατεβάζω με 1,4mb/sec από το otenet speedtest). Όχι ότι είμαι αχάριστος αλλά επειδή δεν βλέπω μεγάλες διαφορές από την tellas που είχα (δεν συγκρίνω εξυπηρέτηση, αποσυνδέσεις κτλ αλλά μόνο ταχύτητα) αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει. Πριν απο κάνα 6μηνο που είχα συχνές αποσυνδέσεις είχε έρθει και τεχνικός έχωσε ένα ματσούκι στην πρίζα και δεν βρήκε κάτι περίεργο στην σύνδεση μου. Μήπως φταίει το router μου δεν ξέρω (d-link dsl-g624t) ή να το πάρω απόφαση ότι τόσο μπορώ τόσο πιάνω? 
>  Είμαι αρκετά κοντά στον κόμβο τερψιθέας του ΟΤΕ (γύρω στα 800m) και τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά:
> 
> ADSL Firmware Version :  	7.00.01.00 - 7.00.01.00 -
> 7.00.04.00 Annex A - 01.07.2c - 0.54
> Line State : 	 Connected
> Modulation : 	 ADSL_2plus
> Annex Mode : 	  Annex A
> Max Tx Power : 	 -38 dBm/Hz
> ...



Με 18 attenuation θα μπορουσες να πας ακομα και ως 20! Δοκιμασε και με κανενα αλλο ρουτερακι και αν δε δεις προκοπη παρτους παλι τηλεφωνο

----------


## sdikr

> Με 18 attenuation θα μπορουσες να πας ακομα και ως 20! Δοκιμασε και με κανενα αλλο ρουτερακι και αν δε δεις προκοπη παρτους παλι τηλεφωνο


Mε snr 9  όμως όχι

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Mε snr 9  όμως όχι


Ακριβώς.

Ας κάνει έναν έλεγχο μέχρι τον κατανεμητή

----------


## manos80

> Mε snr 9  όμως όχι



Κι εγω snr 9 εχω και με attenuation 21,5 πιανω 18..Γιαυτο το ειπα.Λες να θελει λιγοτερο απο 9?

----------


## remenos

Σας ευχαριστώ πάααααααααααααααααρα πολυ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Σχετικά με το snr9 απλώς να σας πω ότι την περίοδο που είχα τα προβληματάκια αλλά και αργότερα μετά που υποτίθεται ότι κοίταξαν την γραμμή μου για βλάβη, το snr μου ήταν στο 6 χωρίς να υπάρχει καμία διαφορά στο κλείδωμα και την ταχύτητα. Τώρα τελευταία έχω προσέξει ότι είναι σταθερό στο 9.

----------


## zsdekp

Παιδια τα στοιχεια της γραμμης μου με forthnet ειναι αυτα :

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 11:11:08
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.020 / 11.603
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	22,5 / 41,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 6,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / IFTN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	161 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	60 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	172 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	4.294.967.264 / 268.176
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4.294.967.264 / 2.306
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.032
Εχω το THOMSON TG585 v7 με firmware 7.4.2.7 πιστευετε οτι μπορω να κανω κατι για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες??Ευχαριστω προκταβολικα.....

----------


## Tecate

σε λαθος νημα ρωτας, εδω ειναι για ΟΤΕ, η forthnet ειναι παραδιπλα  :Smile: 

Τωρα αν θες γενικοτητες, ναι η γραμμη σου φαινετε λιγο underused αλλα το τι παιζει με το δικτυο της forthnet μαλλον πρεπει να πας στο δικο της forum που σου εκανα link και να ρωτησεις εκει.

----------


## NightSoRRoW

Με 42 attenuation μια χαρα εισαι παντως στα 11+ φιλε της Forthnet

----------


## zsdekp

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις απαντήσεις σας.Θα ριξω και το θεμα μου στο συγκεκριμενο topic της forthnet να δω τι θα μου πουνε.

----------


## thimiostrikala

Εγώ είμαι 100 μέτρα από τον ΟΤΕ  και συγχρονίζω
1Μbps   και κατεβάζω με 100ΚΒ με την  tell as  και  wind  και  το  συμβόλαιο
 Είναι μέχρι 24 Mbps είναι λογικό αυτό αν έχει Άλος το πρόβλημα αυτό 
ας απαντήσει   ( thimios1953@gmail.com)   και τη έκανε για να το ξεπεράσει
και τη μπορώ να κάνω για να λύσω το πρόβλημα  πάντως στην tell as έδωσα
τη βλάβη γιατί  για βλάβη πρόκειται τουλάχιστον οκτώ φορές  και με έγραψε  κανονικά

----------


## honda22

Έχω 2άρα με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά. Πόσο κόβετε να κλειδώνω αν τη κάνω 24;

DSL Status:              Connected
DSL Modulation Mode:         G.dmt
DSL Path Mode:             Fast
Downstream Rate:         2048 kbps
Upstream Rate:             256 kbps
Downstream Margin:         9 db
Upstream Margin:         14 db
Downstream Line Attenuation:     32 db
Upstream Line Attenuation:     6.5 db
Downstream Transmit Power:     12 db
Upstream Transmit Power:     4 db

----------


## antonis556

> Έχω 2άρα με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά. Πόσο κόβετε να κλειδώνω αν τη κάνω 24;
> 
> DSL Status:              Connected
> DSL Modulation Mode:         G.dmt
> DSL Path Mode:             Fast
> Downstream Rate:         2048 kbps
> Upstream Rate:             256 kbps
> Downstream Margin:         9 db
> Upstream Margin:         14 db
> ...


Περιπου 13Mbps ...

----------


## emeliss

> Περιπου 13Mbps ...


Θα κλειδώσει πολύ πιο χαμηλά.

----------


## antonis556

> Θα κλειδώσει πολύ πιο χαμηλά.


Οντως , δικο μου το λαθος .  :One thumb up:

----------


## honda22

> Θα κλειδώσει πολύ πιο χαμηλά.


Οπότε θα μείνω με τη 2αρα καλύτερα.

----------


## arislol

Κοίτα γύρω στα 10Mbps θα κλειδώσεις, απλά επειδή έχεις 2άρα το Transmit Power σου είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλό και αυτό ίσως σου δείχνει πολύ χαμηλό Margin... (συνήθως όσο πιο ψηλό τόσο το καλύτερο)

Απλά το Margin σου είναι οριακό για την 2άρα που έχεις αλλά είναι πάλι πάρα πολύ λίγο για τα 2Mbps, αλλά αν πάρουμε υπόψην και το G.DMT + το λίγο transmit power λογικά τα 10 θα τα πιάσεις..

 :Wink:

----------


## honda22

> Κοίτα γύρω στα 10Mbps θα κλειδώσεις, απλά επειδή έχεις 2άρα το Transmit Power σου είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλό και αυτό ίσως σου δείχνει πολύ χαμηλό Margin... (συνήθως όσο πιο ψηλό τόσο το καλύτερο)
> 
> Απλά το Margin σου είναι οριακό για την 2άρα που έχεις αλλά είναι πάλι πάρα πολύ λίγο για τα 2Mbps, αλλά αν πάρουμε υπόψην και το G.DMT + το λίγο transmit power λογικά τα 10 θα τα πιάσεις..


Όταν το αλλάζω σε Multimode τοτε αλλάζουν όλα τα παραπάνω. :S

----------


## PPZ

Εμενα σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη, και με το παλαιο μου modem Linksys WAG200G παει καπως ετσι:





    Περιοχη Πετρουπολη...

    Νομιζω ειναι καλα, τι λετε εσεις;

    Το καλο ειναι οτι μετα απο αλλαγη firmware του modem απο 1.01.06 σε 1.01.09 εγινε και αλλαγη απο interleaved mode σε fastpath...

----------


## rui

Λοιπόν,μέχρι χθές είχα 2άρα ΟΤΕ με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία:

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Νομίζω πως ήταν αρκετά καλά.
Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμηση της γραμμής μου σε "έως 24Mbps".

Μπαίνω λοιπόν να δώ τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου και παίρνω τα παρακάτω: 

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Έχω την εντύπωση,από τα λίγα που μπορώ να καταλάβω, οτι η γραμμή μου είναι για παραπάνω.
Σε επικοινωνία σε 121 και το 1242 μου είπαν οτι πως το μέγιστο που μπορώ να πιάσω είναι 13 και κάτι ψιλά. Η αποστασή μου από DSLAM με υπολογισμό απο το attenuation είναι 1200m περίπου,αλλά τόσο στο 121 όσο και στο 1242 μου είπαν ότι η πραγματική απόσταση είναι ακόμα πιο μικρή,770m.
Περιοχή Νέα Σμύρνη.
Το δήλωσα για έλεγχο αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος.
Ακούω τις γνώμες σας.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Λοιπόν,μέχρι χθές είχα 2άρα ΟΤΕ με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία:
> 
> 
> 
> Νομίζω πως ήταν αρκετά καλά.
> Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμηση της γραμμής μου σε "έως 24Mbps".
> 
> Μπαίνω λοιπόν να δώ τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου και παίρνω τα παρακάτω: 
> 
> ...


Βάσει των στατιστικών σου δεν φαίνεται να έχεις και πολλά περιθώρια. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το ρούτερ στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού σου χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται κάτι (χωρίς τηλέφωνα, φίλτρα, splitters κλπ).



Off Topic


		Τις εικόνες σου καλύτερα να τις ανεβάζεις βάσει αυτού. Κάνε επεξεργασία γιατί ξεχείλωσε το layout.

----------


## rui

Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση,το έχω κάνει ήδη αυτό που μου προτείνεις αλλά με μικρό κέρδος.Κλειδώνει στα 13552.Το θέμα μου είναι οτι είμαι σε μικρή αποσταση απο το DSLAM και θα περίμενα να κλειδώνω πολύ πιο ψηλά.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Απόσταση μπορεί να έχεις σχετικά μικρή αλλά με το θόρυβο δεν τα πας και πολύ καλά.

----------


## NightSoRRoW

DSL Type: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 993 / 17.335 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/MB]: 5,69 / 726,17 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,0 / 19,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 9,5

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μην το πεις ούτε του παπά.

----------


## ReaperX

Uptime:	11 days, 15:04:59
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.020 / 18.650
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,5 / 20,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,5 / 9,5


Με forthnet κλείδωνα στα 16  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## andreas69

Καλησπερα παιδια,τι λετε για τα στατιστικα μου;;;Εχω ρουτερ THOMSON TG585 v7 και συνδεση connex μεχρι 24mps.

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 1:04:13
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	883 / 10.043
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,0 / 46,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	2 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2 / 242
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 205

Επισης να σας πω οτι το ΕΕΤΤ μου λεει οτι ειμαι σε αποσταση 1400 μετρων απο Τηλ. Κεντρο,μηπως θα επρεπε να κλειδωνει ποιο πανω το ρουτερ;;;
Και κατι αλλο.........οταν κατεβαζω με rapidshare premium account μετα απο λιγο ορισμενες φορες παγωνει το κατεβασμα και δεν κατεβαζει τιποτα αν και κανω restart to flashget......φταιει λετε η γραμμη μου ,το rapidshare η το flashget;;;
Ευχαριστω πολυ...............περιμενω τια σχολια σας!!!

----------


## LOUKAS32

OTE 

20.720 ATT 15DB


Interleaved Path

Trained Mode

G.992.5 (ADSL2+)

G.992.5 (ADSL2+)

[Go Top]
Data Rate:
Stream Type

Actual Data Rate

Up Stream

963 (Kbps.)

Down Stream

20778 (Kbps.)

----------


## Οβίδιος

Έχω το TP-LINK TD-W8960N modem/router. Σύνδεση Tellas Αλεξανδρούπολη. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι:

Stat(down/up)
SNRmargin (8.7/11.0)
attenuation (25.5/11.0)
output        (19.2/12.4)
attain.rate  (13772kbs/1127kbs)
Rate          (12136kbs/999kbs)

Έχω την γραμμή για πάνω από 2 χρόνια τώρα και είναι πολύ σταθερή (απόσύνδεση λόγω του δικτύου είχα μόνο μια φορά στα 2 χρόνια). Με τα παραπάνω στατιστικά μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πόσο θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει και αν μπορώ να κοιτάξω να το βελτιώσω κάπως από το modem πριν απευθυνθώ στην Tellas?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Απ' την στιγμή που πάει καλά γιατί να το σκαλίσεις;

----------


## Οβίδιος

Λέμε τώρα. Στο κάτω κάτω βάζοντας το attenuation στον μετρητή απόστασης  μου δίνει μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα 17 και κάτι. Από τα 12 στα 17 είναι 5 Mbs. Αν μπορώ να κερδίσω έστω και λίγο από αυτό γιατί οχι. Φυσικά αν αρχίσει και δημιουργεί προβλήματα το γυρνάμε στα αρχικά και τέλος.

----------


## Spod

και εμένα μου βγάζει θεωρητικά ~22 και έχω 14,1-14,2
Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ κοντά στο dslam για να πιάσεις max.
Εγώ έχω γύρω στο 1,2 χλμ απόσταση.

----------


## Οβίδιος

Δεν λέω να πιάσω max. Απλά ρωτάω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να κάτσω να παιδευτώ με τις ρυθμίσεις του modem μήπως και ανεβάσει έστω και λίγο. Βασικά έχει κανείς αυτό το modem και να έχει κάτσει να ασχοληθεί?

----------


## touristas97

μπραβο, τα καλα να λεγονται...

........Auto merged post: touristas97 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

η αποσταση στην οποια αναφερεστε, ειναι σε ευθεια γραμμη ή ειναι η αποσταση των καλωδιων ?

----------


## maik

> μπραβο, τα καλα να λεγονται...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: touristas97 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> η αποσταση στην οποια αναφερεστε, ειναι σε ευθεια γραμμη ή ειναι η αποσταση των καλωδιων ?


Η αποσταη  ειναι το μηκος του καλωδιου. Το οποιο μονο υποθετικα μπορεις να πεις με ακριβεια γιατι δεν ξερεις τι διαδρομη κανει.

----------


## giannis03

Επειδή κάτι δεν πάει καλά … έχω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις , κάποιες στιγμές μηδενικό upload/download …τι μπορώ να κάνω … ευχαριστω 

 Downstream Upstream 
SNR Margin (dB): 7.5  10.1  
Attenuation (dB): 30.5  14.4  
Output Power (dBm): 12.3  19.3  
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 12216  887  
Rate (Kbps): 11086  859

----------


## wezor

Καλησπέρα παιδία .. Είμαι στην HOL με ταχύτητα στα 6 Mbps και ήδη έχω κάνει αίτηση για αλλαγή σε conn-x 24 και περιμένω να γίνει η αλλαγή . Μπορείτε να μου πείτε στο περίπου πόσο θα πιάσω ? Γιατί πήρα τηλ στον ΟΤΕ και έδωσα και το νούμερο του Downstream Attenuation και μου είπε κάπου στα 8 !( την πρώτη μέρα στην HOL όταν ήταν δοκιμαστική ακόμα η γραμμή μου είχα πιάσει κάπου στα 13 ! Ευχαριστώ .

                                    Upstream          Downstream
Actual Data Rate  	 1022 (Kbps.)	6144 (Kbps.)
Noise Margin	             10.0 dB	            14.0 dB
Attenuation	             10.9 dB 	23.2 dB

----------


## cdrov

Περίπου 14. Τα ίδια στοιχεία έχω και εγώ

----------


## johnsruro

Με att 8 πιάνεις μόνο 13? Καλό είναι αυτό?

----------


## sdikr

> Με att 8 πιάνεις μόνο 13? Καλό είναι αυτό?



ατ 23 έχει  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> ατ 23 έχει


Λεπτομέρειες τώρα εσύ. Όπως λεπτομέρεια ότι είχε κλειδώσει στα 13 στην δοκιμαστική στην HOL. Απλές λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## jdtech

Με βάση το att σου πρέπει να κλειδώσεις γύρω στα 14 με 15. Τα 8 που σου είπαν από τον ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ λίγα με βάση το down att που έχεις.

----------


## agnwstos.x

> Μην το πεις ούτε του παπά.


lol  :ROFL: 

να και τα δικά μου στατιστικά, πως τα βλέπετε;
download με 10 segments από καλό server 1.7-1.8 MB/s

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μια χαρά φαίνονται. Κάνε τον κόπο να κάνεις και ένα *τεστ* ώστε να δεις κι εσύ πως τα πάει γενικά η γραμμή σου και να δούμε και εμείς πως τα πάει η Wind σε διάφορα DSLams.

----------


## agnwstos.x

μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις να το τρέξω σε Ubuntu; είμαι νέος χρήστης linux και δυσκολεύομαι να βρω τον τρόπο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κατεβάζεις την έκδοση του qspeedtest για linux (32bit ή 64bit), την κάνεις extract με κάποιον extractor και διπλοκλικάρεις το executable.

Ίσως χρειαστεί κάποιες βιβλιοθήκες του Qt framework τις οποίες τις κατεβάζεις από τον package manager σου.

----------


## agnwstos.x

delete me pls


Off Topic


		μετέφερα τα αποτελέσματα της μέτρησης στο σωστό topic γιατί ήμουν off εδώ.

----------


## beleez

Καλησπέρα, έχω το tg585v7 με fw 8.2.6.5 και έχω αυτά τα στατιστικά 

	Link Information
Uptime:	0 days, 0:42:07
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	897 / 10.879
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 16,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 3
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	2.239 / 2

Κάποιες φορές κλειδώνει και λίγο παραπάνω αλλά ελάχιστα. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να τα βελτιώσω ή έχουμε πιάσει ταβάνι;

----------


## thanoolhs

:Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να τα βελτιώσω ή έχουμε πιάσει ταβάνι;


Μπορείς. Πάρε τηλέφωνο και δήλωσε βλάβη.

----------


## beleez

> emeliss 
> Μπορείς. Πάρε τηλέφωνο και δήλωσε βλάβη.


Δήλωσα βλάβη αλλά μου λένε ότι φταίει η απόσταση από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ!
Ισχύει αυτό?

Πλέον μετά από αλλαγή καλωδίου στο καφαο έχω αυτά 

Uptime:	0 days, 0:02:42
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	985 / *17.014*
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 17,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 9,5

6mbps παραπάνω!!! Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοια ταχύτητα!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ69

Data Rate:
  Upstream Downstream 
Actual Data Rate 768 (Kbps.) 6933 (Kbps.) 

[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data Upstream Downstream 
Noise Margin 12.5 dB 11.0 dB 
Attenuation 16.3 dB 30.8 dB 
Αν και τα στατιστικα μου δεν ειναι χαλια,η ταχυτητα ομως δεν ειναι χαμηλη ρε παιδια?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Είναι αρκετά χαμηλή βάσει του attenuation που έχεις. Γιατί το NM σου είναι στα 11db. Αντιμετώπιζες προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων και σε κλείδωσαν χαμηλότερα;

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το router απευθείας στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού σου να βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα κάποια άλλη συσκευή.

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ69

Δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο αποσυνδεσεις.20 φορες την ημερα κοβετε το ιντερνετ.Δεν μπορω να βαλω το ρουτερ μονο του γιατι εχω συνδεση  voip και δεν θα εχω τηλεφωνο.Τους εχω πρηξει στα τηλεφωνα και με κλειδωσαν εκει μηπως φτιαξουν οι αποσυνδεσεις και βλεπουμε.

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο αποσυνδεσεις.20 φορες την ημερα κοβετε το ιντερνετ.Δεν μπορω να βαλω το ρουτερ μονο του γιατι εχω συνδεση  voip και δεν θα εχω τηλεφωνο.Τους εχω πρηξει στα τηλεφωνα και με κλειδωσαν εκει μηπως φτιαξουν οι αποσυνδεσεις και βλεπουμε.


HOL έχεις ή ΟΤΕ;

----------


## steliosdeli

Statistics -- ADSL

Mode:	ADSL2+ 
Line Coding:	Trellis On 
Status:	No Defect 
Link Power State:	L0 

 	Downstream	Upstream
SNR Margin (dB):	24.0 	26.9 
Attenuation (dB):	46.0 	15.6 
Output Power (dBm):	18.6 	12.6 
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	5161 	1260 
Rate (Kbps):	2046 	511

Eίναι καλα;,εκτός το οτί το dslam μου ειναι στο θέο :Sad: 
conxx 2mbps  router: comtrend(αυτό που δίνει ο οτε)

----------


## emeliss

Θέλεις αν αναβαθμίσεις σε 24άρα; Αν ναι, τα πράγματα δεν είναι ρόδινα. Αν όχι, είσαι μια χαρά με 2Mbs.

----------


## antonis556

> Αν όχι, είσαι μια χαρά με 2Mbs.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ69

Data Rate:
  Upstream Downstream 
Actual Data Rate 832 (Kbps.) 7722 (Kbps.) 

[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data Upstream Downstream 
Noise Margin 10.5 dB 5.5 dB 
Attenuation 16.3 dB 31.0 dB 

Indicator Name Near End Indicator Far End Indicator 
FEC Error 6865 0 
CRC Error 16043 0 
HEC Error 43016 0 
δεν θα επρεπε να εχω λιγο καλυτερη ταχυτητα παιδια?

----------


## emeliss

Να σε ξαναρωτήσω, HOL έχεις ή ΟΤΕ;

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ69

μολις συνδεθηκα hol απο οτε...

----------


## emeliss

Σε λάθος υποφόρουμ γράφεις τότε.

----------


## steliosdeli

[QUOTE=emeliss;3847269]Θέλεις αν αναβαθμίσεις σε 24άρα; Αν ναι, τα πράγματα δεν είναι ρόδινα. Αν όχι, είσαι μια χαρά με 2Mbs.[/QUOT

Όχι δεν εχω τετοια οραματα οσο αφορα τα 24mbps. :Sad:

----------


## traba

Καλησπέρα, με conn-x και απόσταση από το κέντρο κοντά στα 2 km παίρνω τα εξής αποτελέσματα:

	                 Downstream 	Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 	       9.1  	9.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	     31.0  	12.5 
Output power (dBm): 	     28.0  	12.6 
Attainable rate (Kbps):    9268  	18352 
Rate (Kbps): 	            9132  	879 

Το router είναι ένα παλιό σκυλί USR 9107. Δεν αντιμετωπίζω αποσυνδέσεις, αλλά η ταχύτητα δεν έπρεπε να έιναι 14-15 Mbps?

----------


## emeliss

Αν είχες βάλει σύνδεση πριν 2,3 χρόνια πιθανότατα να έπιανες κάνα 14άρι. Με τις γειτονιές πλέον να έχουν γεμίσει με συνδέσεις adsl, οι συγχρονισμοί δεν μπορούν να είναι τόσο κοντά στα θεωρητικά μέγιστα.

----------


## traba

emeliss καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Πρέπει να είναι αυτό που λες, έχει "μπουκώσει" το δίκτυο. Θα δω πως θα πάει και αν είναι θα καλέσω τη τεχνική υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Focus

Επί ένα χρόνο με τη HOL έπιανα μετά βίας 2 Mbit καθώς ήμουν πολύ μακρυά από το dslam με attenuation 57  db. Πρόσφατα ο ΟΤΕ  έστησε ντουλάπα-DLSAM στα 200 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και η επιλογή ήταν προφανής. :Smile: 

Σας βάζω και ένα screenshot από το Netfaster  έτσι για να ζηλέψετε  :Razz: 

Από rapid κατεβάζει σταθερά με 2,33 Mb/s οποιαδήποτε ώρα της μέρας.

----------


## antonis556

Δοκιμασε και το router που σου εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ ...

----------


## ilias_l

Μπορείτε αν δεν σας είναι κόπος να βοηθήσετε και εμένα ? 
Ενδιαφέρομαι κυρίως για μεγαλύτερο upload



Link Status	 Connected
Rate (Up/Down)	509/6141 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	27.9/14.3 dB
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	9.3/15.6 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12.1/16.2 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
Max Rate(Up/Down)	1058/17372 kbps
Interleave depth	8
Annex Type	AnnexA
CRC errors	32

----------


## Seitman

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που παραθέτεις, φαίνεται ότι είσαι σε πακέτο 6Mbps.

Αν θέλεις παραπάνω upload θα πρέπει να πας σε πακέτο "μέχρι 24".

----------


## dkgr_ser

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Συνέχεια παρατηρώ πως η ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζω πέφτει. Πριν καμιά 2ετία τα 21+ mbps τα είχα στο νερό, πριν κανα 3μηνο ήμουν γύρο στα 18-19 και τώρα πλέον δεν ξεπερνάω τα 16-16,5mbps. Παίζει να είναι κάποιο θέμα περιορισμού της ταχύτητας από τον ΟΤΕ; Γιατί σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά θεωρώ πως υπάρχει περιθώριο για αρκετά μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό. Παραθέτω και ένα screenshot από το router.

----------


## specialist

Καλησπέρα, 

Εδώ και χρόνια είχα 2mbit σύνδεση και είπα να την αναβαθμίσω σε εώς 24.Η γραμμή μου είναι isdn με download snr 14,5db και attenuation 6db.Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι έτρεξαν ένα τεστ στην γραμμή μου και ότι θα πιάνω 5.7mbit μόνο.|Router έχω ένα Linksys wag54g2.Είναι φυσιολογικό να πιάνω τόσο λίγο;Είναι αξιόπιστα αυτα τα τεστ που κάνουν;

----------


## bazzil

Εγώ πάλι με 2 router που δοκίμασα πέρνω 2 διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα όπως και να τα δοκιμάσω. Δείτε εδώ που έχω ανοίξει και θέμα

*router    Snr                              Attenuation                 Bandwidth*
ZTE         Down     Up         Down         Up                         Down    Up

                        9.6     10            39.6         21.1                     11390    754

usr9108    Down     Up          Down         Up                         Down    Up

                       10.1     9.9         25.5         30.3                    9654         313

----------


## LOUKAS32

> Καλησπέρα σας, 
> 
> Συνέχεια παρατηρώ πως η ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζω πέφτει. Πριν καμιά 2ετία τα 21+ mbps τα είχα στο νερό, πριν κανα 3μηνο ήμουν γύρο στα 18-19 και τώρα πλέον δεν ξεπερνάω τα 16-16,5mbps. Παίζει να είναι κάποιο θέμα περιορισμού της ταχύτητας από τον ΟΤΕ; Γιατί σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά θεωρώ πως υπάρχει περιθώριο για αρκετά μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό. Παραθέτω και ένα screenshot από το router.


τα ιδιο ακριβως επαθα και εγω. Μικρο το κακο απο 21+ σε 19 δεν με πειραζει

----------


## dkgr_ser

Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ έχει πέσει πλέον πολύ πιο κάτω. πχ αυτή τη στιγμή έχει συγχρονίσει στα 17.062 όταν προ εξαμήνου τα 19 τα είχε στο νερό (γιατί τα 21 τα είχα ξεχάσει προ πολλού). Και σε γενικές γραμμές μπορεί να μην έχω πρόβλημα και με  αυτή την ταχύτητα, αλλά σε μεγάλα αρχεία τα 2 mbps παραπάνω έχουν διαφορά  :Wink:

----------


## menou

Virtual Circuit:PPPoE 


Default Gateway:80.106.108.8

Primary DNS:195.170.0.1

Secondary DNS:195.170.2.2


ADSL Firmware Version:FwVer:3.10.25.0_TC3085 HwVer:T14.F7_3.0


Line State: Showtime


Modulation:ADSL2 PLUS


Annex Mode: ANNEX_A



                        Downstream          Upstream 

SNR Margin:              9.9                  13.0 db

Line Attenuation:     20.9                  12.5 db

Data Rate:              12032                861 kbps


          Απόσταση 
1448 Μέτρα

Μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα                      ADSL2+ 


20.26 mbit/s

Για το S/NM

 7dB-10dB μέτριο αλλά δεν αφήνει πολύ χώρο για διακυμάνσεις 


Για την Attenuation

 20dB και κάτω = αστέρι 
 20dB-30dB εξαιρετικό


Δεν θα επρεπε να με προβλητιζει και να κοιταω να μου προτεινετε αν είναι δυνατον τροπους αντιμετωπισης  του χαμηλου ντατα ρατε? θεωρητικα θα μπορουσα να ειμαι πιο κοντα στο 20260 ρατε και ειμαι στο 50%...ειμαί πολυ λαθος που νιώθω μακακας?

----------


## yiapap

Η γραμμή σου έχει μέν χαμηλό attenuation αλλα ο θόρυβος (SNR) είναι αυξημένος. Γι αυτό έχεις και χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Έλεγξε πρώτα τη γραμμή σου ως τον κατανεμητή και μετά ζήτησε ευγενικά αν μπορούν να σου δώσουν κάποιο άλλο ζεύγος με λιγότερο θόρυβο.

----------


## bazzil

Δες και τα δικά μου με ISDN γραμμή. 1500 μέτρα απο το ΑΚ

		Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin : 8.6 dB 	9.5 dB 	

Line Attenuation:39.6 dB 	20.9 dB 	

Data Rate : 11544 kbps 	772 kbps 	

εμένα πάλι αν βάλω το USR 9108  μου δείχνει άλλα νούμερα. Δες εδώ

----------


## LOUKAS32

DSL Status: 	UP
DSL Modulation Mode: 	Auto
DSL Path Mode: 	FAST
Downstream Rate: 	18673 Kbps
Upstream Rate: 	1023 Kbps
Downstream Margin: 	9 db
Upstream Margin: 	31 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	10
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	11
Downstream Transmit Power: 	15
Upstream Transmit Power: 	15
LOS Errors: 	0

----------


## AlexMit7

Από το NetFasteR μου με HOL...  ( στο ADSL Calculator, μου έβγαλε αποτέλεσμα 16Mbit και στο SpeedTest.net ~8.8Mbps  :Sad:  )

Data Rate:
 	                    Upstream	Downstream
Actual Data Rate	    958 (Kbps.)	10154 (Kbps.)

Operation Data / Defect Indication:

Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	12.0 dB	11.0 dB
Attenuation	        18.2 dB	29.3 dB

----------


## wadebill

ADSL Firmware Version

FwVer:3.16.3.0_TC3086 HwVer:T14.F7_7.0

Line State

Showtime

Modulation

ADSL2 PLUS

Annex Mode

ANNEX_A


Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin
6.0 	10.4	db

Line Attenuation
16.0 	7.3 	db

Data Rate
10183 	947 	kbps

Δεν επρεπε να  κλειδωνει πιο πανω η γραμμη?

----------


## farcry

> Δεν επρεπε να  κλειδωνει πιο πανω η γραμμη?




με 6 και 16? εννοειται! εμενα με 9 και 13 και κλειδωνα στα 16

- - - Updated - - -




> DSL Status: 	UP
> DSL Modulation Mode: 	Auto
> DSL Path Mode: 	FAST
> Downstream Rate: 	18673 Kbps
> Upstream Rate: 	1023 Kbps
> Downstream Margin: 	9 db
> Upstream Margin: 	31 db
> Downstream Line Attenuation: 	10
> Upstream Line Attenuation: 	11
> ...




εσυ βαλε VDSL  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δες και τα δικά μου με ISDN γραμμή. 1500 μέτρα απο το ΑΚ
> 
> 		Downstream	Upstream	 
> 
> SNR Margin : 8.6 dB 	9.5 dB 	
> 
> Line Attenuation:39.6 dB 	20.9 dB 	
> 
> Data Rate : 11544 kbps 	772 kbps 	
> ...




το γραφημα του dmt δειχνει οτι εχεις χασει την ουρα σε συχνοτητες. ειναι προβλημα αυτο. κανονικα θα επρεπει να σβηνει μεχρι τελος. δε ξερω αν εχεις προβλημα δικο σου ή ειναι βλαβη που πρεπει να δηλωσεις στον οτε

το γραφημα θα πρεπει να σβηνει σαν αυτο εδω

----------


## vagelisb52

Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.155 / 20.840

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 20.471

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	43,53 / 473,16

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,0 / 28,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 10,5

Η σύνδεση ειναι ΟΤΕ και το modem TG585 v8.Η απόσταση ειναι 2100 μέτρα γιατί ακολουθεί υπόγειο δίκτυο μεσα στον δρόμο που φτάνει μεχρι την πλατεία στο χωριό μου,απο το DSLAM και 30 μέτρα εναέριο στο σπίτι μου.Μένω στην επαρχία και τωρα εχουν κάνει νέα εγκατασταση απο την πόλη μεχρι το χωριό μου.Κανένα πρόβλημα πάει σφαίρα.

----------


## dodos49

Για χαρα σε ολους.Εμενα κλειδωνε εδω και 2 χρονια στα 16000 kbps.Εδω και 2 βδομαδες δουλευει ο router
στα 11800 kbps. (THOMSON TG585 v8) Αποσταση 1500m Α.Πατησια.
Πηρα τηλεφωνο και εδωσα βλαβη και μου απαντησαν οτι ολα ειναι οκ.Παραθετω στατιστικα:

Link Information

Uptime: 1 day, 21:26:19 

DSL Type: G.992.5 annex A 

Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.024 / 11.868 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 924 / 11.851 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 336,48 / 2,18 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 21,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 17,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 10,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / GSPN 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 38 / 6.311 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 81 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 513

----------


## farcry

πως γινεται αυτο ρε?


με 28 attenuation και 10.5 margin δε γινεται να κλειδωνεις στα 20.4


σε ιδανικες συνθηκες βγαζεις 16.5 με βαση το κομπιουτερακι. κατι λαθος ενδειξη δινει το router


http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php





> Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.155 / 20.840
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 20.471
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	43,53 / 473,16
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,0 / 28,0
> ...

----------


## jliakosgr

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Παραθέτω στατιστικά απο τον router Fritz 7140


Receive Direction	Send Direction
Max. DSLAM data rate	kBit/s	24576	1024
Min. DSLAM data rate	kBit/s	32	32
Attainable data rate	kBit/s	14036	1064
Current data rate	kBit/s	13678	902

Latency		4 ms	8 ms
Bit swap		on	on
Seamless Rate Adaption		off	off
Impulse Noise Protection		0.2	1.9
L2 Power mode	enabled	-	-

Signal-to-noise ratio	dB	9	10
Line attenuation	dB	18	7
Power cutback	dB	0	0

Αυτο που με απασχολεί ειναι οτι εχω attenuation 18 και συγχρονιζω 13678!!! Ειναι δυνατον ?

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτο που με απασχολεί ειναι οτι εχω attenuation 18 και συγχρονιζω 13678!!! Ειναι δυνατον ?


Είναι γιατί έχεις υψηλό θόρυβο. Ξεκίνα να ελέγχεις το δικό σου άκρο και μετά ζήτησέ τους, αν μπορούν, να ψάξουν να σου βρουν ένα καλύτερο ζεύγος.

----------


## jliakosgr

> Είναι γιατί έχεις υψηλό θόρυβο. Ξεκίνα να ελέγχεις το δικό σου άκρο και μετά ζήτησέ τους, αν μπορούν, να ψάξουν να σου βρουν ένα καλύτερο ζεύγος.


Υψηλο θορυβο εννοεις στην καλωδιωση μεσα στην πολυκατοικια ?

----------


## bazzil

Δείτε και τα δικά μου 
Είμαι 1700 μέτρα (τη μια μου είπαν 2500 την άλλη 1200 ) μάλλον απο το κέντρο.
Σαν γραμμή δεν μπορώ να πω οτι έχω προβλήματα αλλά ο γείτονας απο κάτω με HOL είναι στα 17.
Απο το modem του ΟΤΕ
                       Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin : 	9.1 dB 	7.8 dB 	

Line Attenuation:	38.6 dB 	20.6 dB 	

Data Rate:   	11252 kbps 	787 kbps 

Ενώ απο το usr9108 πέρνω άλλα αποτελέσματα

SNR margin (dB) Down / Up: 9.0 / 9.4
Attenuation (dB): 22.5 / 28.0
Output power (dBm): 18.5 / 13.4
Attainable rate (Kbps): 10004 395
Rate (Kbps): 9669 387

----------


## utp

Νεα γραμμη με τα παρακατω στοιχεια:

Downstream    Upstream	 

SNR Margin:
21.5 dB	 13.0 dB	

Line Attenuation:
63.5 dB	 29.0 dB	

Data Rate:
1024 kbps	 512 kbps

Το συμβολαιο λεει 2mbps ειναι το κατεξοχην. Θα σηκωνε αυτη η γραμμη 2mbps? 
Ξερω με 63.5db att μην περιμενω και πολλα αλλα βλεπω οτι εχω περιθωρια απο το snr που ειναι απροσμενα καλο στα 21db.

----------


## Ingenius

> Νεα γραμμη με τα παρακατω στοιχεια:
> 
> Downstream    Upstream     
> 
> SNR Margin:
> 21.5 dB     13.0 dB    
> 
> Line Attenuation:
> 63.5 dB     29.0 dB    
> ...


Το πιθανότερο είναι να μπορεί. Φαίνεται να σε έχουν ξεχάσει σε λάθος προφίλ. Για πάρε στις βλάβες να το δουν.



Off Topic


		Και μήπως το συγκεκριμένο thread είναι σε λάθος subforum;

----------


## yiapap

> Νεα γραμμη με τα παρακατω στοιχεια:
> 
> Downstream    Upstream	 
> 
> SNR Margin:
> 21.5 dB	 13.0 dB	
> 
> Line Attenuation:
> 63.5 dB	 29.0 dB	
> ...


Πολύ οριακά και μόνο με ευνοϊκές συνθήκες θα φτάσει τα 2Mbps. PSTN είσαι ε;

----------


## gravis

Data Rate:
 	Upstream	                   Downstream
Actual Data Rate	862 (Kbps.)  	9474 (Kbps.)

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	10.5 dB	11.0 dB
Attenuation	8.0 dB	13.2 dB

αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμής μου (HOL) , που θεωρω πολυ καλα αλλα η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου πολυ χαμηλη, η hol μου ειπε δεν μπορει να κανει κατι καλύτερο

----------


## yiapap

> Data Rate:
>  	Upstream	                   Downstream
> Actual Data Rate	862 (Kbps.)  	9474 (Kbps.)
> 
> Operation Data / Defect Indication:
> Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
> Noise Margin	10.5 dB	11.0 dB
> Attenuation	8.0 dB	13.2 dB
> 
> αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμής μου (HOL) , που θεωρω πολυ καλα αλλα η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου πολυ χαμηλη, η hol μου ειπε δεν μπορει να κανει κατι καλύτερο


Με ποια λογική δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο;
Με αυτό το attenuation έπρεπε να πιάνεις περίπου τα διπλάσια!

----------


## utp

> Πολύ οριακά και μόνο με ευνοϊκές συνθήκες θα φτάσει τα 2Mbps. PSTN είσαι ε;


Ναι pstn νεα γραμμη. Να μην ασχοληθω καν με το θεμα;

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι pstn νεα γραμμη. Να μην ασχοληθω καν με το θεμα;


Aν πρόκειται για μόνιμη κατοικία/γραφείο αξίζει να ασχοληθείς. Και 512 να κερδίσεις είναι... 50% πάνω από το τρέχον εύρος!
Αν είναι μέρος που θα εγκαταλείψεις σύντομα ή π.χ. εξοχικό δεν αξίζει με τίποτε.

----------


## gravis

> Με ποια λογική δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο;
> Με αυτό το attenuation έπρεπε να πιάνεις περίπου τα διπλάσια!


Μια φορα μου ειπαν οτι θα ενημερώσουν τον ΟΤΕ, ο οποιος κατι εκανε και πηγα στα 16mbps, αλλα η γραμμη σερνότανε και επεσε μονο του παλι στα 9,5mbps. Μετα δεν τους ξαναενόχλησα .

----------


## mellodos

Μένω σε  2ροφη μονοκατοικία με ξεχωριστή γραμμή (βρόχο) για κάθε όροφο και εδώ και χρόνια παίζω εγώ στον 1ο με ONtelecoms και οι γονείς μου στο ισόγειο με διάφορα προγράμματα σταθ. τηλεφωνίας απο εναλλακτικούς. Επειδή λοιπόν οι γονείς μου φέτος αγανάκτησαν   με τα προβλήματα των εναλλακτικών  στην τηλεφωνία (διακοπές) , αποφάσισαν να γυρίσουν στον ΟΤΕ και έτσι σκέφτηκα και εγώ να καταργήσω  την ΟΝ μαζί με τον βρόχο και να κρατήσω μόνο την γραμμή του ισογείου για όλο το σπίτι με connx full 24αρι , ώστε να μην έχουμε 2 πάγια. Πέμπτη βράδυ λοιπόν προχώρησα στην αίτηση για connx στο ισόγειο. Με την ΟΝ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια παίζω στα 14500/9db ή 15100/7db με 27att. Κάθισα λίγο χτες να παίξω με τα προφίλ της ΟΝ και είδα πως μου έχει διαθέσιμη την επιλογή για 24Μbps? Ουσιαστικά ελεύθερο 24αρι? Το αποτέλεσμα.....

        και με 9snr...   Μέχρι σήμερα η γραμμή είναι βράχος.

Πλέον σκέφτομαι σοβαρά  να αλλάξω την αίτηση που αφορά το ισόγειο  απο connx-adsl σε απλή τηλεφωνία  ,  και να αφήσω την δικιά μου γραμμή ως έχει , καθότι θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο ο OTE να μου δώσει 17+Μbps με 27att. Οι γείτονες παλεύουν στα 12-13Μbps ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου. Δεν θυσιάζω τέτοιο βρόχο!!  :Respekt:

----------


## farcry

πολυ περιεργο αυτο με σενα. με βαση το κομπιουτερακι στο 26 att βγαζει 17.63 mbit/s το οποιο ειναι ιδανικο. δηλαδη πιανεις σχεδον το ιδανικο. η αληθεια ειναι οτι δε το εχω ξαναδει αυτο  :Razz:    εγω με 13 att επιανα 16.3 με fast. δε ξερω εαν εσενα ειναι με fast ή interleave γιατι με το interleave πας παραπανω. ισως εχει σχεση και το ρουτερ που εχεις

----------


## mellodos

Και εμένα μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση. Όσον αφορά τα κλειδώματα , το πρώτο screenshot είναι με προφίλ fastpath target snr 7 και το δεύτερο με προφίλ interleaved target snr 9.   Router έχω το vigor 2700vg , και οι ταχύτητες όπως βλέπεις  και πάνω στο ftp  δεν είναι πλασματικές  ,  επίσης είδα και torrent με 1.8... Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει , η ΟΝ μέχρι τώρα με είχε 14-15 ανεξαρτήτως προφίλ και χτες ανακάλυψα πως στο profile menu μου έιχε διαθέσιμη και την επιλογή για το 24αρι προφίλ και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα.  Ψήνομαι πάντως απο περιέργεια να αφήσω και στον κάτω βρόχο να ενεργοποιηθεί το connx. Θα βάλω και  τον φουκαρά τον Οτετζή να μου μετρήσει την πανω γραμμή στο καφαο , και θα καραφλιάσει με τα 17Mbps... :ROFL:

----------


## farcry

εκτος αμα το att που βλεπεις ειναι λαθος.....

- - - Updated - - -




> η ΟΝ μέχρι τώρα με είχε 14-15 ανεξαρτήτως προφίλ και χτες ανακάλυψα πως στο profile menu μου έιχε διαθέσιμη και την επιλογή για το 24αρι προφίλ και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα.



γιατι πριν σε τι προφιλ ησουν? δε το καταλαβα αυτο

----------


## mellodos

Μπα , και άλλα μηχανάκια που έχω , καθώς και οι γείτονες , πάντα σε τέτοια att παίζουν. Τελικά μετράει πολύ και το draytek.  Τέσταρα Pirelli - usr 9108 και παίζουν μέχρι 16200 max ενώ το vigor χτυπάει  και 17800.  Είναι και η γραμμή προφανώς καμπάνα , έφυγε και ένα σωρό ο κόσμος απο την ΟΝ τελευταία...

- - - Updated - - -





> γιατι πριν σε τι προφιλ ησουν? δε το καταλαβα αυτο


Η ON σου δίνει custom profiles απο την σελίδα της. Μέχρι τώρα ότι προφίλ και να επέλεγα δεν πήγαινα πάνω απο 15300kbps ενώ η επιλογή για 24Mbps ήταν γκριζαρισμένη. Προφανώς με έιχαν κάνει cap στα 15Μbps.

----------


## farcry

> Η ON σου δίνει custom profiles απο την σελίδα της. Μέχρι τώρα ότι προφίλ και να επέλεγα δεν πήγαινα πάνω απο 15300kbps ενώ η επιλογή για 24Mbps ήταν γκριζαρισμένη. Προφανώς με έιχαν κάνει cap στα 15Μbps.



πωπω ελεος. καλα και γιατι δεν ειχες κανει θεμα γιαυτο τοσο καιρο?

----------


## mellodos

> πωπω ελεος. καλα και γιατι δεν ειχες κανει θεμα γιαυτο τοσο καιρο?


Φαντάζεσαι να έκανα παράπονο γιατί πιάνω "μόνο" 15300 με 27 att? Θα με παίρνατε (και δικαίως) με τις πέτρες!  :Razz:  

Τελικά κατάλαβα τι παίζει με το κλειδωμένο 24αρι προφίλ της ΟΝ. Για να στο ξεκλειδώσει πρέπει να "δει" τουλάχιστον 16000kbps down.  Προφανώς τον τελευταίο καιρό έπαιζα στα 16Mbps και δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι για αυτό και μου το ξεκλείδωσε.  'Όλα τα άλλα προφίλ της  ON εκτός του 24 , έχουν cap στα 16Mbps, άρα αν κάποιος με δυνατή γραμμή δεν το ψάξει  ,τρώει τζάμπα cap....

----------


## suboy

Πριν 4 περίπου μέρες πήγα σε Wind. Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής πως τα βλέπετε; Ήμουν σε Forthnet πριν και με την αλλαγή στην wind μάλλον έχασα 1-2 mbps. Modem 585 v7 και router tplink 1043.
Αξίζει να μιλήσω στην wind για μπας και φτάσω τα 18 που λέει σαν max;

----------


## farcry

> Πριν 4 περίπου μέρες πήγα σε Wind. Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής πως τα βλέπετε; Ήμουν σε Forthnet πριν και με την αλλαγή στην wind μάλλον έχασα 1-2 mbps. Modem 585 v7 και router tplink 1043.
> Αξίζει να μιλήσω στην wind για μπας και φτάσω τα 18 που λέει σαν max;




οπως βλεπω σου δειχνει margin 9. η forthnet εχει 6 γιαυτο και κλειδωνες παραπανω. ολα ειναι μια χαρα δηλαδη

----------


## suboy

> οπως βλεπω σου δειχνει margin 9. η forthnet εχει 6 γιαυτο και κλειδωνες παραπανω. ολα ειναι μια χαρα δηλαδη


Αξίζει να ζητήσω και από την Wind, margin στο 6 (αν δίνουν) ή να μην ασχοληθώ;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αξίζει να ζητήσω και από την Wind, margin στο 6 (αν δίνουν) ή να μην ασχοληθώ;


Γιατί όχι? Τσάμπα είναι.
Ζήτα το κι αν δεις προβλήματα το πας πίσω.

----------


## d_nikolaos

Καλησπέρα και από μένα! Είμαι στην HOL στο πρόγραμμα των 6mbps και τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα ακόλουθα:


 	                    Upstream	  Downstream
Actual Data Rate	    838 (Kbps.)	  4054 (Kbps.)


Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	12.0 dB	9.5 dB
Attenuation	         23.6 dB	41.3 dB

Indicator Name	Near End Indicator	Far End Indicator
FEC Error	        7320	                        14552
CRC Error	        4788	                        5244
HEC Error	        778160	                23724

 	                Received Cells	Transmitted Cells
Cell Counter	429470334	        40709362

Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε έως 24 αλλά η απόσταση μου είναι περίπου στα 3χλμ από το κέντρο από ότι έχω καταλάβει. Θα δω καθόλου διαφορά;

πχ αν είναι να πάω από τα 4 στα 6..δεν θα κάνω αναβάθμιση αλλά αν είναι να πάω κοντά στα 10, κάτι γίνεται!

ΥΓ1 Όπως θα καταλάβατε έχω το netfaster iad2 (το κλασικό μαύρο ρουτεράκι της HOL)

ΥΓ2 Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω συχνά (1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα) υποβάθμιση της ταχύτητας στα 1 με 1.5mbps

----------


## dfourt

Δε θα δεις καμία απολύτως διαφορά.

Θα είσαι πάλι στα 4 γιατί τόσα αντέχει η γραμμή σου.(Δεν έχει σημασία το πακέτο στο οποίο βρίσκεσαι, αλλά το ότι είσαι μακριά από το κέντρο.)
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις,αν έχεις σταθερή γραμμή χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις, είναι να ζητήσεις από την hol να σου κατεβάσει το SNR margin από το 12(που το βάζουν By default) στο 9.
Έτσι μπορεί να πας μέχρι τα 5.

----------


## d_nikolaos

Άλλαξα το μπριζάκι της γραμμής που έρχεται στο σπίτι γιατί το άνοιξα και ήταν λίγο αξυδομένο, και τώρα συγχρονίζω σχεδόν 2 mbps πιο πάνω!
Τα καινούρια στατιστικά:

Upstream	Downstream
Actual Data Rate	852 (Kbps.)	5790 (Kbps.)


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	11.5 dB	5.0 dB
Attenuation	22.8 dB	40.9 dB

Indicator Name	Near End Indicator	Far End Indicator
FEC Error	37112	104
CRC Error	4640	0
HEC Error	21366	0

Received Cells	Transmitted Cells
Cell Counter	124772929	7984144

----------


## xaralampos81

με 36.0 db down snr θεωριτικα θα επρεπε να εχω 7 με 8 mbps  αλλα εχω 3 το πολλυ .αραγε γιατι?ειμαι 2 περιπου χλμ απο το κεντρο του οτε..

----------


## victoras21

Kαλεισπερα και από εμένα. Σήμερα πήρα αυτά τα στατιστικά και μου φενετε ότι κλιδονο πόλει χαμηλά μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

DSL Connection	

Link Information

Uptime  :	
0 days, 2:16:02

DSL Type :	
G.992.5 annex A

Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	
1.112 / 7.852

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	
1.019 / 8.120

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	
31,16 / 253,81

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	
12,5 / 19,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	
14,5 / 29,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	
10,5 / 7,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / IFTN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):6 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	5 / 742

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5 / 2.166

Rooter : Thomson TG585 v8

----------


## yiapap

Κλειδώνεις πράγματι χαμηλά γιατί έχει θόρυβο η γραμμή σου. ΈΛεγξε το δικό σου άκρο πρώτα και μετά ζήτησε από τον πάροχό σου να ελέγξουν τη γραμμή και να βρουν ένα καλύτερο ζεύγος αν είναι εφικτό.

----------


## victoras21

Μπορείς να μου πεις αναλυτικά τη πρέπει να κάνω για να διορθώσω τον θόρυβο στην γραμμή μου εεε ???
Σε πμ παρακαλώ.

----------


## baspax1

Ρε παιδια εγω γιατι δεν μπορω να δω τετοιες πληροφορίες με αυτο το μοντεμ http://global.level1.com/el/Wireless/WBR-6601/p-946.htm
πρεπει να ειναι το thomson που δεινει η forthnet για να τις δω? ειναι αρκετα καλη συσκευη τις πληροφοριες ομως δεν τις βρισκω

----------


## jkoukos

Σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο της συσκευής σου, βρίσκονται στο μενού Status πατώντας το "ADSL Details".

----------


## baspax1

Κοιτα τι μου δειχνει στις λεπτομέρειες http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-11042013-090416.php



> Σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο της συσκευής σου, βρίσκονται στο μενού Status πατώντας το "ADSL Details".

----------


## jkoukos

Στο Connection Details;

----------


## baspax1

Αυτο μου δειχνει ... εχω ψαξει παντου φιλε.. επάρχει περιπτωση να μην εχει? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-11042013-091714.php



> Στο Connection Details;

----------


## jkoukos

Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να μην έχει πληροφορίες.

----------


## baspax1

Οπως ειδες ομως εχει περιπου 390 ωρες να πεσει το δυκτιο.. δεν εχω προβλημα με τη συνδεση μου μιας και εχω αποσταση απο το dslam κλειδώνω
Ταχύτητα λήψης	5658 kbps
Ταχύτητα αποστολής	1021 kbps
θελω τουλαχιστον να μαθω ποσο ping εχω πως μπορω?




> Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να μην έχει πληροφορίες.

----------


## yiapap

> Μπορείς να μου πεις αναλυτικά τη πρέπει να κάνω για να διορθώσω τον θόρυβο στην γραμμή μου εεε ???
> Σε πμ παρακαλώ.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ανεμητή

----------


## victoras21

Ευχαριστο για την απαντηση σου  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

αντε να βαλω και γω τα δικα μου


*Spoiler:*




			Status:


Configured

Current

Line Status

---

SHOWTIME

Link Type

Automatic

G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path

[Go Top]

Data Rate:
Stream Type

Actual Data Rate

Up Stream

884 (Kbps.)

Down Stream

11759 (Kbps.)

[Go Top]

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data

Upstream

Downstream

Noise Margin

10 dB

9 dB

Attenuation

7 dB

18 dB


Indicator Name

Upstream

Downstream

Fast Path FEC Correction

0

0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction

267

40002

Fast Path CRC Error

0

0

Interleaved Path CRC Error

58

268

Loss of Signal Defect

0

---

Fast Path HEC Error

0

0

Interleaved Path HEC Error

329

0

[Go Top]
		



γενικα δυσαρεστημενος,πολυ σπανια να δω πανω απο 600 στο κατεβασμα,πολλες φορες κινειται ακομα και στο 200-300 και αρκετες κατω απο 100...

----------


## Silent Air

ADSL Link 	Downstream 	Upstream
Connection Speed 	7616 kbps 	753 kbps
Line Attenuation 	25.0 db 	10.1 db
Noise Margin 	10.8 db 	12.0 db

DGN 2200 router.

ποσο θα επρεπε να πιανω?

----------


## yiapap

> ADSL Link 	Downstream 	Upstream
> Connection Speed 	7616 kbps 	753 kbps
> Line Attenuation 	25.0 db 	10.1 db
> Noise Margin 	10.8 db 	12.0 db
> 
> DGN 2200 router.
> 
> ποσο θα επρεπε να πιανω?


15+
1. Κάνε ένα reset τον router
2. Παίξε με το DMT και κατέβασε το target SNR σε 4-6dB

----------


## Andrew14

καλησπερα παιδια!να ρωτησω.με ποσο θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω??τωρα τορρεντς ας πουμε κατεβαζω με 600kb το πολυ..
Uptime:	0 days, 1:29:51
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	764 / 5.848
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	768 / 5.725
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	74,10 / 1,35
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 39,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 8,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / IFTN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	32 / 8.574
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 246
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 1.380


εχω φορθνετ και σκεφτομαι να βαλω οτε γιατι μου κανει αποσυνδεσεις μερικες φορες..λετε να φτιαξει λιγο η ταχυτητα?

----------


## yiapap

> καλησπερα παιδια!να ρωτησω.με ποσο θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω??τωρα τορρεντς ας πουμε κατεβαζω με 600kb το πολυ..
> Uptime:	0 days, 1:29:51
> DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
> Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	764 / 5.848
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	768 / 5.725
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	74,10 / 1,35
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 19,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 39,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 8,0
> ...


Η γραμμή σου δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Μια χαρά είναι τα 600KB/s γι αυτή τη γραμμή. 
Τέλος το να αλλάξεις πάροχο είναι λαχείο. Δύσκολα θα είσαι καλύτερα, χωρίς όμως να αποκλείεται.

----------


## Andrew14

απλα διαβαζα οτι θα φερουν το vdsl και απο εδω σιγα σιγα(ηλιουπολη) για αυτο λεω να την αλλαξω?δεν θα εχω κερδος πιστευεις?
ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου επισης!

----------


## yiapap

> απλα διαβαζα οτι θα φερουν το vdsl και απο εδω σιγα σιγα(ηλιουπολη) για αυτο λεω να την αλλαξω?δεν θα εχω κερδος πιστευεις?
> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου επισης!


Αυτή η γραμμή δε σηκώνει επί του παρόντος VDSL ούτε γι αστείο. Αν κάποτε φέρουν τον εξοπλισμό κοντά σε σένα τότε μπορεί. Πέρνα αν θες και μια βόλτα από τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής και κάνε μια ερώτηση για το πότε εσύ (ο αριθμός τηλεφωνου σου) θα εξυπηρετηθεί από VDSL.

Α και καλωσήρθες στο forum  :Smile:

----------


## Andrew14

ευχαριστω!!κοιτα οτε θα βαλω σιγουρα γιατι εχω και οτε tv και ερχετε πιο οικονομικα απο οτι με φορθνετ!!!
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις! :Smile: 
απλα ελπιζω ο οτε να εχει καλο ping για online games..τωρα ας πουμε εχω 81 περιπου
επισης το fastpath που διαβαζα τους το ζηταω αφου μου στειλουν ρουτερ κτλπ?

----------


## yiapap

> ευχαριστω!!κοιτα οτε θα βαλω σιγουρα γιατι εχω και οτε tv και ερχετε πιο οικονομικα απο οτι με φορθνετ!!!
> ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!
> απλα ελπιζω ο οτε να εχει καλο ping για online games..τωρα ας πουμε εχω 81 περιπου
> επισης το fastpath που διαβαζα τους το ζηταω αφου μου στειλουν ρουτερ κτλπ?


Μήπως δεν κατάλαβες την απάντηση μου;  :Smile: 
Δε λέω να μη βάλεις ΟΤΕ, λέω ότι:
1. VDSL δεν θα παίξεις, τουλάχιστον όχι στο άμεσο μέλλον.
2. Με τον ΟΤΕ θα έχεις περίπου τα ίδια στατιστικά, ίσως λίγο χειρότερα από ταχύτητα αλλά καλύτερα από σταθερότητα.
Οι συνδέσεις ΟΤΕ είναι συνήθως fastpath αλλά αν περάσεις από κει κάνε μια ερώτηση για το δικό σου νούμερο.

----------


## BOEING

Downstream Rate:	2048 kbps
Upstream Rate:	512 kbps
Downstream Margin:	18 db
Upstream Margin:	13 db
Downstream Line Attenuation:	32 db
Upstream Line Attenuation:	9 db
Downstream Transmit Power:	0
Upstream Transmit Power:	0

Μέτρια πράγματα

----------


## Gio Alex

Εγώ πάλι με αυτά τα στατιστικά με τι ταχύτητες θα πρέπει να κατεβάζω?

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ πάλι με αυτά τα στατιστικά με τι ταχύτητες θα πρέπει να κατεβάζω?


1. Είσαι σε λάθος νήμα
2. Η ερώτηση είναι πολύ γενική. Να κατεβάζεις από που με τι;

----------


## sdikr

> 1. Είσαι σε λάθος νήμα
> 2. Η ερώτηση είναι πολύ γενική. Να κατεβάζεις από που με τι;


Απο το internet  :Razz:

----------


## Gabriel

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Είναι φυσιολογικές οι μετρήσεις μου γιατί νομίζω πώς έπρεπε να κλειδώνω αρκετά παραπάνω...

----------


## yiapap

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Είναι φυσιολογικές οι μετρήσεις μου γιατί νομίζω πώς έπρεπε να κλειδώνω αρκετά παραπάνω...


Αν κάνεις ένα reboot (ή dis/reconnect) λογικά θα κλειδώσει παραπάνω. Επίσης αν παίξεις με το target SNR και το θέσεις στα 6dB θα κερδίσεις αρκετά ακόμη.

----------


## Gabriel

Το έχω κάνει 2-3 φορές και δοκίμασα και έναν Netfaster 3 αλλά και αυτό κλειδώνει στα 12.2. Επίσης άλλαξα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (είχα μια κουλούρα αρχικά) και το attenuation έπεσε στο 8...
Μένω στη Νίκαια και ξέρω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι πάνω από 400-500 μέτρα.
Παρόλα αυτά μένει εκεί στα 12.2Mbit. Είναι λίγο τρελό γιατί και στο πατρικό μου στη Νίκαια πάλι με Hol και 21db Attenuation κλειδώνω στα 13+ Mbit. 
Η τεχνική υποστήριξη της Wind μου λέει ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον 13Mbit (εγώ θεωρώ τουλάχιστον 16 με 17).

----------


## yiapap

> Το έχω κάνει 2-3 φορές και δοκίμασα και έναν Netfaster 3 αλλά και αυτό κλειδώνει στα 12.2. Επίσης άλλαξα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (είχα μια κουλούρα αρχικά) και το attenuation έπεσε στο 8...
> Μένω στη Νίκαια και ξέρω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι πάνω από 400-500 μέτρα.
> Παρόλα αυτά μένει εκεί στα 12.2Mbit. Είναι λίγο τρελό γιατί και στο πατρικό μου στη Νίκαια πάλι με Hol και 21db Attenuation κλειδώνω στα 13+ Mbit. 
> Η τεχνική υποστήριξη της Wind μου λέει ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον 13Mbit (εγώ θεωρώ τουλάχιστον 16 με 17).


Είσαι περίπου στο χιλιόμετρο αλλά αυτό δε λέει τίποτε. Έπρεπε να κλειδώσεις κοντά στα 17 όπως λες κι εσύ. Ξαναμίλα μαζί τους, τα στατιστικά δεν δικαιολογούν αυτή την ταχύτητα.

----------


## NexTiN

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Είναι φυσιολογικές οι μετρήσεις μου γιατί νομίζω πώς έπρεπε να κλειδώνω αρκετά παραπάνω...


Προφανώς και σε έχουν σε "καρφωτό" 12άρι προφίλ.Αν προσέξεις το Modem σου αναφέρει Max Rate 16692/1083 οπότε σίγουρα μπορείς να πας παραπάνω.Ζήτα να σε βάλουν σε καθαρό 24άρι και SNR 6 αν θες να πιάνεις το μέγιστο.

----------


## soylis

κασλησπερα 
εχει παισει η ταχυτητα μου απο 12 περιπου στα 4 κατι 
τα στατιστικα απο το ρουτερ ειναι αυτα με wind
πως σας φενοντε ?

Data Rate:	4.416 Mbs	1.017 Mbs
Attainable Rate:	4.764 Mbs	1.017 Mbs

SNR:	9.3 dB	9.7 dB
Noise:	22.3 dB	12.2 dB
Line Attenuation:	22.0 dB	12.4 dB
Power:	18.1 dBm	12.4 dBm

----------


## Gabriel

Θα μπορούσαν και έπρεπε να είναι πιό πάνω.
Η wind για τα μπάζα είναι μου φαίνεται.

----------


## nicolaos

Ειναι απο γραμμη της Wind
Link Status	 Connected
Rate (Up/Down)	1021/14264 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	10.5/8.7 dB
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	12.2/20.9 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12.2/18.2 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
Max Rate(Up/Down)	1050/14576 kbps
Interleave depth	4
Annex Type	AnnexA
CRC errors	52

----------


## zumber

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα , εκανα 24αρα την γραμη μου connex και συμφωνα με το calculator του site εδω εχω 8mbps λιγοτερα :S .
Τα νουμερα που εχω ειναι τα εξεις : 		
                               Downstream	                   Upstream	 

SNR Margin :          8.0 dB 	                       9.6 dB 	

Line Attenuation :   25.0 dB                    	6.6 dB 	

Data Rate : 	10690 kbps 	             991 kbps 	

Στο speedtest του site δειχνει 10-11mbps  ειναι σωστη η ταχυτητα που εχω η θα επρεπε να εχω πιο πολυ?
Γιατι το upload μου οταν κανω streaming ειναι οκ απο 700-950 ενω εχω μονο 1mbps down ενω ολα τα calculator που βρηκα με βαζουν απο 1.6+
To modem που εχω ειναι ενα ΖΤΕ απο τον ΟΤΕ το πηρα 1 μηνα πριν.
Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα , εκανα 24αρα την γραμη μου connex και συμφωνα με το calculator του site εδω εχω 8mbps λιγοτερα :S .
> Τα νουμερα που εχω ειναι τα εξεις : 		
>                                Downstream	                   Upstream	 
> 
> SNR Margin :          8.0 dB 	                       9.6 dB 	
> 
> Line Attenuation :   25.0 dB                    	6.6 dB 	
> 
> Data Rate : 	10690 kbps 	             991 kbps 	
> ...


H διαφορά είναι μεγάλη.

Πάρε τηλέφωνο και δήλωσε βλάβη, για να σου κάνουν έλεγχο γραμμής.

Αν σου πούνε ότι η γραμμή σου είναι εντάξει, κάνε ένα έλεγχο της

εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης.

----------


## zumber

Ευχαριστω πολυ μολις περασουν οι γιορτες θα αρχησω να τους τα πριζω, την εγκατασταση μεσα στο σπιτι την εκανα απο την αρχη απο πριν καταργωντας και ολες της πριζες εκτος 1 που εχω  modem-phone με το splitter.

----------


## GeorgeMoi

Πολύ καλή η ανάλυση σου!  Bandwide Down/Up(kbps):19414 kbps / 951 kbps  SNR Margin Down/Up(db): 2.8 dB / 8.5 dB Line Attenuation Down/Up(db): 11.9 dB	 5.8 dB . Εγώ έχω αυτά τα στατιστικά αλλά πιστεύω οτι είμαι καλά στο κλέιδωμα της ταχύτητας αν κ έχω πολύ χαμηλό SNR. Τι λέτε;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πολύ καλή η ανάλυση σου!  Bandwide Down/Up(kbps):19414 kbps / 951 kbps  SNR Margin Down/Up(db): 2.8 dB / 8.5 dB Line Attenuation Down/Up(db): 11.9 dB	 5.8 dB . Εγώ έχω αυτά τα στατιστικά αλλά πιστεύω οτι είμαι καλά στο κλέιδωμα της ταχύτητας αν κ έχω πολύ χαμηλό SNR. Τι λέτε;


Aν η γραμμή σου είναι σταθερή και δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, μην σε ανησυχεί το SNR.

Εντάξει είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά σου, μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες!!!(Χατζηχρήστος).

----------


## GeorgeMoi

Δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις. Όταν λες σταθερή,τι εννοείς;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις. Όταν λες σταθερή,τι εννοείς;


Κατέβασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο(5 GB) από εδώ και παρακολούθησε αν

έχεις διακυμάνσεις, στην ταχύτητα που κατεβάζεις.

----------


## GeorgeMoi

Έχω διακυμάνσεις,από 1500-1900 kb/s και καμιά φορά πέφτει χαμηλά.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Έχω διακυμάνσεις,από 1500-1900 kb/s και καμιά φορά πέφτει χαμηλά.


Έχει πρόβλημα ή η εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση ή η γραμμή σου.

Κάνε μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ από την πρίζα, βγάλτο , περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά ξαναβάλτο.

Βγάλε* όλα* ότι έχεις στις πρίζες και βάλε το ρούτερ κατευθείαν στην πρίζα *χωρίς* splitter.

Eπανέλαβε την μέτρηση, αν συνεχίζει, πάρε το τεχνικό τμήμα για έλεγχο γραμμής.

Aν δεν το διορθώσουν από το κέντρο, ζήτησε έλεγχο από τεχνικό, στον κατανεμητή σου.

Φρόντισε να είσαι κι' εσύ παρών, για να τσεκάρετε και την πρίζα που έχεις το ρούτερ.

Αν βρείτε διαφορά, θα πρέπει να κάνεις τον λεπτομερή έλεγχο που περιγράφω στο post #696.

----------


## yiapap

> Έχει πρόβλημα ή η εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση ή η γραμμή σου..


Πως το βγάζεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα;
Επειδή έχει 20% διακύμανση σε ταχύτητα download από άγνωστο server με άγνωστο load;
Με 2.8dB SNR;;;;;
Με κλείδωμα στα... 20Mbps;;;;
Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πως το βγάζεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα;
> Επειδή έχει 20% διακύμανση σε ταχύτητα download από άγνωστο server με άγνωστο load;
> Με 2.8dB SNR;;;;;
> Με κλείδωμα στα... 20Mbps;;;;
> Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω.


Ο άγνωστος Server είναι ο FTP Server του ΟΤΕ.

Σε σταθερή γραμμή δεν δικαιολογούνται διακυμάνσεις.

Το χαμηλό  SNR Margin θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει.

http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/lowSNR.htm

Το κλείδωμα δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την αστάθεια της γραμμής μας.

----------


## Moody_AL

Καλησπέρα παίδες. Πρόσφατα πήγα απο ON σε WIND 24αρα. Η αύξηση στην ταχύτητα όμως που πήρα ήταν της τάξης των 2000kbps.
Το σπίτι είναι 25+ ετών αλλά πιστεύω πως λίγο πιο πάνω θα μπορούσα να είμαι. Να τους πάρω τηλ εκεί στη WIND ή θα μου λένε τα δικά τους??
Ορίστε και οι μετρήσεις.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα παίδες. Πρόσφατα πήγα απο ON σε WIND 24αρα. Η αύξηση στην ταχύτητα όμως που πήρα ήταν της τάξης των 2000kbps.
> Το σπίτι είναι 25+ ετών αλλά πιστεύω πως λίγο πιο πάνω θα μπορούσα να είμαι. Να τους πάρω τηλ εκεί στη WIND ή θα μου λένε τα δικά τους??
> Ορίστε και οι μετρήσεις.


Kάνε μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ από την πρίζα, βγάλτο, περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά βάλτο πάλι.

Κοίταξε και πές μας, τι τιμή έχει πάρει το SNR Margin στο Down.

Με το Downstream Attenuation που έχεις, θα έπρεπε *θεωρητικά* πάντα να είχες κοντά στα 16.54 mbit/s,

με μια φυσιολογική πτώση 2~4  mbit/s, ανάλογα με την κατάσταση της γραμμής.

Αν έχεις όρεξη, μπορείς να κάνεις αυτούς 

τους ελέγχους, λόγω και παλαιότητας σπιτιού,

 και αν έχεις κάποια απορία τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## Moody_AL

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Μετά την επανεκκίνηση είχα αυτά: 



Τις δοκιμές που προτείνεις καλύτερα να μην τις δοκιμάσω γιατί δεν είμαι του είδους.
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως από τις 5 τηλεφωνικές πρίζες στο σπίτι, λειτούργικη είναι μόνο η μία(αυτή με το router και το τηλ επάνω της).
Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει και κυρίως κατά πόσο οι της WIND μπορύν να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## sweet dreams

Το SNR Margin πήγε στο Τarget SNR Margin του παρόχου, οπότε έπεσε και λίγο, φυσιολογικά, η ταχύτητα.

Οι τεχνικοί των παρόχων, δεν ασχολούνται με την εσωτερική μας εγκατάσταση.

Με αυτά που λές και για τις τηλ. πρίζες, θα πρέπει να κάνεις ένα έλεγχο με κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό, ηλεκτρολόγο

ή κάποιον άλλο που να ξέρει.

----------


## akiskoub

Καλισπερα (καλημερα) παιδια. συγνομη για τα ορθογραφικα λαθοι θα ειναι θπερβολικα πολα (εχω δισλεξια βλεπετε).
ειμαι στη forthnet με 24αρα σηνδεση στη καλαματα 1.2km αποσταση απο το κομβο με huawei echolife hg521 router.
τα στατηστικα μου ειναι τα εξισ.

Connection Status		

DSL synchronization status 	Up  
DSL up time 	01:56:08  

	Line Status		

Upstream line rate (kbit/s)	1014
Downstream line rate (kbit/s)	14710
Line standard 	ADSL2+
Channel type Interleaved 
Upstream SNR (dB)   	5.5
Downstream SNR (dB)   	6.4
Upstream line attenuation (dB) 	18.5
Downstream line attenuation (dB) 	29
Upstream output power (dBmV) 	12.5
Downstream output power (dBmV) 	18.7
Upstream CRC 	131072
Downstream CRC 	419
Upstream FEC 	460620
Downstream FEC 	13610

απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ μεχρι το δοματιο του Η/Υ εχω ριξει καλωδιο ethernet cat6 σε εξοτερικη μπριζα.
το κατεβασμα μου ειναι 1-1.2 Mbps απο torrent η απο otenet ftp speed test.
πιτε μου την αλιθια ποσο χαλια ειμαι... να αλαξω router η να πω στον ΟΤΕ να μου αλαξει γραμη?
το προβλιμα ειναι στο gaming πολυ lag και μινιματα του τιπου: εχεισ αποσινδεθει απο το διακομιστη και στο PC και στο PS3.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλισπερα (καλημερα) παιδια. συγνομη για τα ορθογραφικα λαθοι θα ειναι θπερβολικα πολα (εχω δισλεξια βλεπετε).
> ειμαι στη forthnet με 24αρα σηνδεση στη καλαματα 1.2km αποσταση απο το κομβο με huawei echolife hg521 router.
> τα στατηστικα μου ειναι τα εξισ.
> 
> Connection Status		
> 
> DSL synchronization status 	Up  
> DSL up time 	01:56:08  
> 
> ...


Γιατί είσαι χάλια;;;

Με το Downstream Attenuation που έχεις θα έπρεπε *θεωρητικά* να είσαι στα 16 mbit/s.

Με τις απώλειες της γραμμής είσαι μια χαρά, για τα δεδομένα της Ελλάδας.

----------


## akiskoub

μεχρι πριν 2-3 μηνεσ κατεβαζα απο torrent με 1.5-1.8 και δεν ειχα κενενα προβλιμα στο gaming τορα το 90% που θα προσπαθισω
να μπω σε lobby ειδικα στο gt6 μου γραφει: εχεισ αποσινδεθει απο το διακομιστη. τορα αν φτιαξω δικο μου εχω τρελο lag.
και μια φορα την ημερα θα σβισει το λαμπακι του internet στο router και θα θελει βγαλσιμο το ρεβμα και μετα απο κανα 3λεπτο να το ξανακεκινισω.

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχεις δοκιμάσει με tracert, για να τσεκάρεις τι γίνεται;;;

----------


## akiskoub

ναι σε αλεσ σελιδεσ ανεβενει κανονικα (1 27 27 31 34 38 38 39)ms σε αλεσ ανεβοκατεβενει
(1 26 27 31 67 37 49 75 88 97 162 174 166 128)ms αλεσ φορεσ μου διχνει * οτι ελιξε το χρονικο οριο τησ ετισεισ ενδιαμεσα στισ μετρισεισ
(σινιθοσ σε αφτεσ που δεν ειναι σταθερεσ).
αφτα ειναι τα καθετα. οριζοντια οι τιμεσ ειναι ιδιεσ με ενα ψιφιο +/- πχ (26ms  27ms  27ms) παντοσ μεχρη τα κεντρικα τησ forthnet
ειναι απο 27ms μεχρει 38ms 39ms. στο PC στο PS3 δεν ξερω εαν και ποσ θα μπορεσω να το κανω το test.

----------


## sweet dreams

Ανέβασε ένα screenshot, γιατί έτσι δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε.

----------


## akiskoub

οσο πιο βαρια ειναι η σελιδα(πχ Live streaming) τοσο πιο περιεργα ειναι τα νουμερα.

----------


## sweet dreams

Zήτησε από τον πάροχο σου να σε βάλει σε προφίλ fast path και δοκίμασε έτσι

την γραμμή σου. Θα πέσει βέβαια λίγο η ταχύτητα σου άλλα θα μειωθεί το latency.

----------


## akiskoub

ευχαριστω πολυ. θα το ζητησω και βλεπουμε τη θα γινει.

----------


## mib

Καλημέρα.
Είμαι στην Forthnet, και έχω απο την αρχή πολύ αργή ταχυτιτα.
Πήρα τηλ. και μου πρότειναν να μου το χαμηλώσουν να δούμε πως θα πάει, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.
Tα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου Είναι:
              ------------------                                UPSTREAM         ----          DOWNSTREAM
Current rate Kbps:------                     444                ------              13000
SNR Margin(dB)   :--------                      8.3                  ------               7.9
Line Attenuation (dB):---                7.6                   ------              15

 δώσετε μου καμιά συμβούλη....

Το upload Μου είναι τραγικό στην πράξη, το Speedtest.net μου δίνει upload 0,22 mbps
download 9-10mbps
και latency 30-40ms

----------


## dimtz

> Καλημέρα.
> Είμαι στην Forthnet, και έχω απο την αρχή πολύ αργή ταχυτιτα.
> Πήρα τηλ. και μου πρότειναν να μου το χαμηλώσουν να δούμε πως θα πάει, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.
> Tα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου Είναι:
>               ------------------                                UPSTREAM         ----          DOWNSTREAM
> Current rate Kbps:------                     444                ------              13000
> SNR Margin(dB)   :--------                      8.3                  ------               7.9
> Line Attenuation (dB):---                7.6                   ------              15
> 
> ...


φιλε επρεπε να κλειδωνεις καπου στα 23mbps να μη πω 24, εισαι πολυ χαμηλα, καπου εχεις θεμα, κοιτα για αρχη τις καλωδιωσεις-συνδεσεις μεσα στο σπιτι σου, δοκιμασε αν εχεις αλλο ρουτερ και αν παραμενουν τα ιδια επικοινωνησε με την εταιρια να σου στειλουν τεχνικο,δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο εσυ

----------


## yiapap

> φιλε επρεπε να κλειδωνεις καπου στα 23mbps να μη πω 24, εισαι πολυ χαμηλα, καπου εχεις θεμα, κοιτα για αρχη τις καλωδιωσεις-συνδεσεις μεσα στο σπιτι σου, δοκιμασε αν εχεις αλλο ρουτερ και αν παραμενουν τα ιδια επικοινωνησε με την εταιρια να σου στειλουν τεχνικο,δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο εσυ


24 Mbps με 15 attenuation; Έλεος!  :Bless:

----------


## dimtz

σωστα λαθος, μεχρι 22

----------


## jkoukos

Ούτε καν. Μέγιστο 18Mbps και φυσιολογικά 16-17Mbps.

----------


## yiapap

Oτιδήποτε πάνω από 17-18 θα μου προκαλούσε μεγάλη εκπληξη. Έχεις δίκιο πάντως ότι τα 13 χρίζουν περαιτέρω ελέγχων.

<edit>
Με πρόλαβε ο jkoukos  :Razz:

----------


## mpizolakias

> Καλημέρα.
> Είμαι στην Forthnet, και έχω απο την αρχή πολύ αργή ταχυτιτα.
> Πήρα τηλ. και μου πρότειναν να μου το χαμηλώσουν να δούμε πως θα πάει, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.
> Tα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου Είναι:
>               ------------------                                UPSTREAM         ----          DOWNSTREAM
> Current rate Kbps:------                     444                ------              13000
> SNR Margin(dB)   :--------                      8.3                  ------               7.9
> Line Attenuation (dB):---                7.6                   ------              15
> 
> ...


στείλε μήνυμα στο forthnet support να δούμε τι θα σου πουν

----------


## ley0n

Χαίρετε, με λένε Αντρέα, δεν έχω ιδέα από συνδέσεις και είμαι καινούριος στο forum.
Το βρήκα για καλή μου τύχη σήμερα το βράδυ που έψαχνα γιατί το internet μου είναι τόσο αργό ενώ πληρώνω για το υποτιθέμενο 24άρι της Forthnet.
Διάβασα 2 πάρα πολύ παλιά post (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...#content_start και http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...enuation-Power ) που βρήκα στο google που με βοήθησαν να καταλάβω λίγα πράγματα όμως χρειάζομαι την βοήθειά σας.
Όπως είπα είμαι στην Forthnet, έχω το Thomson TG585 v8 και αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου 

DSL Connection
	Link Information
Uptime:	*0 days, 17:06:37*
DSL Type:	*G.992.3 annex A*
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	*1.140 / 6.728*
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	*1.022 / 6.569*
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	*1,30 / 17,71*
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	*12,0 / 19,5*
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	*10,5 / 15,0*
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	*11,0 / 11,5*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	*TMMB / IFTN*
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	*0 / 0*
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	*0 / 0*
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	*0 / 0*
Loss of Link (Remote):	*0*
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	*0 / 0*
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	*0 / 221*
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	*49 / 1*
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	*68 / 1*
και μία εικόνα από speedtest(ποτέ δεν έχει πάει πάνω από 7Mb/s όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι)

Θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία και γνώμη για το τι μπορώ να κάνω/αλλάξω.
Thanks in advance!  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

:Welcome: 

Aφού έχεις διαβάσει το πρώτο άρθρο θα είδες και το Calculator του forum.

Mε το Downstream Attenuation λοιπόν που έχεις θα έπρεπε, *σε θεωρητική βάση πάντα*, να έχεις περίπου 22 mbit/s.

Επειδή τώρα η απόσταση σου από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είναι μικρή, δικαιολογείται μια πτώση όχι μεγαλύτερη από 2 mbit/s,

με καλή ποιότητα καλωδίου και καλές συνθήκες γραμμής.

Επίσης έχεις και αρκετά ανεβασμένο το SNR Margin, βάσει του 6 που έχει η Forthnet σαν Target.

Eπειδή υπάρχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές σε ταχύτητα και SNR Margin, θα πρότεινα να ξεκινούσες

με ένα τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα της Forthnet, για να δείς τι θα σου πούνε και αν σου έχουν

"κλειδώσει" εκεί την γραμμή για κάποιο λόγο.

Αφού δεις τι θα σου απαντήσουνε, μας ενημερώνεις μήπως χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιον έλεγχο 

στην εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση.

Επίσης, αυτού του είδους τα speedtest μην τα εμπιστεύεσαι, γιατί δεν είναι αξιόπιστα.

Την ταχύτητα σου στο downloading, θα πρέπει να την τσεκάρεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

- - - Updated - - -

Ρίξε μια ματιά και σ' αυτήν την ρύθμιση του ρούτερ(*G.992.3* annex A).

Βάλε G.992.5.

----------


## ley0n

Καλημέρα! Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου και το καλωσόρισμα.
Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην Forthnet και ο τεχνικός κατέβασε το SN Margin στο 6,0 και αμέσως  η ταχύτητα διπλασιάστηκε! Επίσης αυτός πρέπει να άλλαξε και το G.992.3 σε G.992.5 που πρότεινες.
Έκανα και μια δοκιμή κατεβάζοντας το αρχείο από τον ftp server, στην αρχή είχε μερικά σκαμπανεβάσματα(1200>400>1200>570>1200) όμως μετά σταθεροποιήθηκε γύρω στο 1100.
Ορίστε και οι νέες μετρήσεις:
DSL Connection
	Link Information
Uptime:	*0 days, 0:05:35*
DSL Type:	*G.992.5 annex A*
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	*1.352 / 11.828*
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	*1.022 / 11.644*
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	*141,00 / 504,00*
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	*12,0 / 18,5*
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	*10,5 / 14,5*
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	*18,0 / 6,0*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	*TMMB / IFTN*
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	*0 / 0*
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	*0 / 0*
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	*0 / 0*
Loss of Link (Remote):	*0*
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	*2 / 0*
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	*0 / 7.613*
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	*8 / 89*
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	*7 / 4.528*
Σύμφωνα με τις ταχύτητες άλλων που βλέπω εδώ και αυτά που λέτε πάλι είναι σχετικά χαμηλό όμως δεν ξέρω τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω.

----------


## yiapap

> Σύμφωνα με τις ταχύτητες άλλων που βλέπω εδώ και αυτά που λέτε πάλι είναι σχετικά χαμηλό όμως δεν ξέρω τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω.


Ξεκίνα από εδώ. Αν δεν βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση δεν υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που να μπορείς να κάνεις. Η γραμμή φαίνεται να έχει πολύ θόρυβο (χαμηλό SNR)

----------


## sweet dreams

> Σύμφωνα με τις ταχύτητες άλλων που βλέπω εδώ και αυτά που λέτε πάλι είναι σχετικά χαμηλό όμως δεν ξέρω τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω.


Σίγουρα η ταχύτητα σου είναι αρκετά χαμηλότερη από την φυσιολογική τιμή.

Κάνε αν μπορείς και ένα έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης, όπως σου πρότεινε και @yiapap, 

και αν δεν βελτιωθεί κάτι, θα σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να είσαι από τους άτυχους που έπεσες σε χάλια γραμμή.

Κάνε και μια έρευνα στην περιοχή σου για να δείς τι ταχύτητες έχουν οι άλλοι, μήπως είναι γενικά θέμα περιοχής.

----------


## babis3g

Ετσι για το αρχειο, παει καλα οταν δουλευει η γραμμη

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ετσι για το αρχειο, παει καλα οταν δουλευει η γραμμη


 :Thumbs up:  η δικιά σου είναι;;;;

----------


## yiapap

> η δικιά σου είναι;;;;


Με τι ακριβώς πανηγυρίζεις;  :What..?:  Μια νορμάλ γραμμή είναι.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Με τι ακριβώς πανηγυρίζεις;  Μια νορμάλ γραμμή είναι.


 :What..?: 

Νορμαλ γραμμή με Attenuation 33.5 και ταχύτητα 13.247;;;;;;

Σίγουρα....... εδώ μέσα όλο τέτοιες γραμμές βλέπουμε... εκτός αν το λές για πλάκα...

----------


## jkoukos

> Νορμαλ γραμμή με Attenuation 33.5 και ταχύτητα 13.247;;;;;;
> 
> Σίγουρα....... εδώ μέσα όλο τέτοιες γραμμές βλέπουμε... εκτός αν το λές για πλάκα...


Αυτό ακριβώς και μάλιστα σε fastpath.
Εξαιρετική γραμμή με απόσταση 2500 μέτρα.

----------


## yiapap

Εδώ με 28.2 του λες ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει 16.5
Εδώ με 29 του λες ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει επίσης 16

Απλά ο φίλος μας κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι σε νεόδμητη περιοχή ή είναι τυχερός και έχει πέσει σε ζεύγος με χαμηλές παρεμβολές. Δεν είναι εξωπραγματική η ταχύτητά του.

btw εντός κέντρου Θεσσαλονίκης με 30.5dB attenuation και SNR κοντά στο 6 ήμουν στα 15Mbps προ τριετίας.  :Wink:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εδώ με 28.2 του λες ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει 16.5
> Εδώ με 29 του λες ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει επίσης 16
> 
> Απλά ο φίλος μας κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι σε νεόδμητη περιοχή ή είναι τυχερός και έχει πέσει σε ζεύγος με χαμηλές παρεμβολές. Δεν είναι εξωπραγματική η ταχύτητά του.
> 
> btw εντός κέντρου Θεσσαλονίκης με 30.5dB attenuation και SNR κοντά στο 6 ήμουν στα 15Mbps προ τριετίας.


Στα εδώ και εδώ , δεν τα λέω τόσο αφαιρετικά.... :Smile: 




> Με το Downstream Attenuation που έχεις, θα έπρεπε *θεωρητικά πάντα* να είχες κοντά στα 16.54 mbit/s,
> 
> *με μια φυσιολογική πτώση 2~4 mbit/s,* ανάλογα με την κατάσταση της γραμμής.
> 
> 
> 
> Με το Downstream Attenuation που έχεις θα έπρεπε *θεωρητικά* να είσαι στα 16 mbit/s.
> 
> Με τις *απώλειες της γραμμής* είσαι μια χαρά, για τα δεδομένα της Ελλάδας.


μιλάω για απώλειες και άλλα τινά που συμβαίνουν..... αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το ζητούμενο.

Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία συνδρομητών Internet, παλεύουν με γραμμές παμπάλαιων και σάπιων καλωδίων και 

με πολύ "ψαγμένους" εγκαταστάτες που περνάνε στα σπίτια τους την χαμηλή τάση μαζί με την υψηλή.

Κάποιος που έτυχε να έχει τον σωστό εγκαταστάτη και την ολοκαίνουργια γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, δεν θα

τον θεωρήσω "νορμαλ περίπτωση" αλλά όπως λέμε και στην καθομιλουμένη "κωλ@@@@ρδο", χωρίς 

βέβαια να παρεξηγηθώ για τον χαρακτηρισμό.

Εκεί λοιπόν κολλάει ο πανηγυρισμός και προτείνω να κάνουμε ένα γκάλοπ στο Forum πόσοι έχουν 

τέτοιες γραμμές, ώστε να δούμε τι είναι νορμάλ και τι εξωπραγματικό, για τα* Ελληνικά δεδομένα*.

----------


## babis3g

> η δικιά σου είναι;;;;


 :No no:  του οτε  :Laughing:  ... (ξερω κρυο αστειο  :Redface:  ) ... ναι ναι και σε χωριο μαλιστα  :Smile:  προ εκπληξεως
Αν πειραχτει και το σνρ στο 3 παει & 17αρα

----------


## sweet dreams

> του οτε  ... (ξερω κρυο αστειο  ) ... ναι ναι και σε χωριο μαλιστα  προ εκπληξεως
> Αν πειραχτει και το σνρ στο 3 παει & 17αρα


Σωστός..... αλλά εμένα δεν με πιάνεις...... :Smile: 

Βάσει της πατάτας που ακούει στο όνομα ZTE και το έχω βάλει προσωρινά για να κάνω κάτι δοκιμές,

είμαι και πάνω από το θεωρητικό!!!!!!!!!!  :ROFL: 

  

Aπλά δείχνει λάθος το Attenuation, γιατί όλα τα άλλα το δείχνουν στο 34~35. 

Αλλά και με 35, πάλι τυχερός είμαι που πάω μέχρι εκεί.  :Worthy:

----------


## babis3g

> Σωστός..... αλλά εμένα δεν με πιάνεις......
> 
> Βάσει της πατάτας που ακούει στο όνομα ZTE και το έχω βάλει προσωρινά για να κάνω κάτι δοκιμές,
> 
> είμαι και πάνω από το θεωρητικό!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
>   
> 
> Aπλά δείχνει λάθος το Attenuation, γιατί όλα τα άλλα το δείχνουν στο 34~35. 
> ...


και σε εμενα τα αλλα μοντεμ μου δειχνουν 34-35 ατενουατορ, το νετγκιαρ 2200ν3 33-34 και τα draytek 38
Αν του κανω reboot μπορει να παει και 14, ξερεις και καθε reboot μπορει να κανει μικρη διαφορα

Με ολα τα μοντεμ που εχεις κλειδωνει στο 12?  αν και το σνρ ειναι στο 9, σαν να μου φαινεται εχεις κλειδωμενο προφιλ ... αυτο το 12032/34/48 το ειδα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις με κλειδωμενο προφιλ εδω στην Ελλαδα και το ειχα και εγω οταν ειχα καποτε βλαβη

----------


## sweet dreams

> και σε εμενα τα αλλα μοντεμ μου δειχνουν 34-35 ατενουατορ, το νετγκιαρ 2200ν3 33-34 και *τα draytek 38
> Αν του κανω reboot μπορει να παει και 14*, ξερεις και καθε reboot μπορει να κανει μικρη διαφορα
> 
> Με ολα τα μοντεμ που εχεις κλειδωνει στο 12?  αν και το σνρ ειναι στο 9, σαν να μου φαινεται εχεις κλειδωμενο προφιλ ... αυτο το 12032/34/48 το ειδα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις με κλειδωμενο προφιλ εδω στην Ελλαδα και το ειχα και εγω οταν ειχα καποτε βλαβη


Με reboot αλλάζει το Attenuation από 38 σε 14;;;; κάτι συμβαίνει με το ρούτερ τότε.

Με τα άλλα( Τhomson, Level one, Baudtec ) κλειδώνω χαμηλότερα αλλά πολύ ποιο σταθερά.

Το SNR(9) είναι το Target SNR του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## babis3g

> Με reboot αλλάζει το Attenuation από 38 σε 14;;;; κάτι συμβαίνει με το ρούτερ τότε.
> 
> Με τα άλλα( Τhomson, Level one, Baudtec ) κλειδώνω χαμηλότερα αλλά πολύ ποιο σταθερά.
> 
> Το SNR(9) είναι το Target SNR του ΟΤΕ.


Παλι λαθος μου δεν το διατυπωσα παλι καλα, πρεπει να προσεχω, εννοω η ταχυτητα σε καθε reboot μπορει να ανεβει και πιο λιγο πιο πανω, παιζεται δεν κλειδωνει παντα στα ιδια 13.200, μου εχει κλειδωσει και στα 14mbps χωρισ να πειραξω το σνρ (εννοειται με το ιδιο μοντεμ)

----------


## yiapap

> Παλι λαθος μου δεν το διατυπωσα παλι καλα, πρεπει να προσεχω, εννοω η ταχυτητα σε καθε reboot μπορει να ανεβει και πιο λιγο πιο πανω, παιζεται δεν κλειδωνει παντα στα ιδια 13.200, μου εχει κλειδωσει και στα 14mbps χωρισ να πειραξω το σνρ (εννοειται με το ιδιο μοντεμ)


Σε κάθε reboot ή απλό reset της γραμμής γίνεται επαναδιαπραγμάτευση με το DSLAM βάσει του target SNR. Επειδή κάθε στιγμή ο θόρυβος διαφέρει, είναι φυσιολογικό να κλειδώνει σε διαφορετικές ταχύτητες, είτε υψηλότερες είτε χαμηλότερες.

----------


## Geodim

αυτα τα στατιστικα τι σας λενε ????ειναι καλα ???η γραμμη καποιες ωρες πεφτει και στα 13.000 να τονισω οτι στην forthnet παντα ειχα 19 με 18mbit ειναι φυσικο στον οτε να εχω πιο κατω??

----------


## babis3g

> αυτα τα στατιστικα τι σας λενε ????ειναι καλα ???η γραμμη καποιες ωρες πεφτει και στα 13.000 να τονισω οτι στην forthnet παντα ειχα 19 με 18mbit ειναι φυσικο στον οτε να εχω πιο κατω??


ειναι φυσικο γιατι η φορθνετ εχει σνρ 6 και ο οτε 9, οποτε απο φυσικο ο οτε παει λιγο πιο κατω σε τεχυτητα αλλα λογικα πρεπει να ειναι πιο σταθερη γραμμη. Αν πεφτει η ταχυτητα στο 13 θελει ερευνα, κοιτα αν εχεις παλια φιλτρα, δοκιμασε κανα αλλο 2-3 ευρο εχουν

----------


## wolfnik

Είμαι στο ΟΤΕ με παλιά 2άρα και σκέφτομαι να πάω στη CYTA.
Η cyta μου λέει ότι δε μου δίνει VDSL στην περιοχή που είμαι γιατί μετράνε 1226 μέτρα από το κέντρο.
Επίσης μου λένε ότι με 24αρα σύμφωνα με δεδομένα από χρήστες στην περιοχή(!) θα κλειδώνω περίπου στα 11.
Μετρώντας στο χάρτη βρίσκω απόσταση 800 μέτρα. (Ίσως η γραμμή να πηγαίνει από τον κεντρικό δρόμο και όχι από τον πιο σύντομο, οπότε όντως η απόσταση είναι γύρω στα 1200μέτρα!!!)

Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη μου λέει ότι έχω δυνατότητα έως και 50αρα VDSL. Αυτοί δε μου είπανε την απόσταση αν και ρώτησα. Και ότι σε VDSL δεν ξέρουν που θα κλειδώνω, αλλά σίγουρα θα πιάνω καλές ταχύτητες!!!!
Για 24άρα ο ΟΤΕ μου λέει θα πιάνω 18-20Mbps μετά από τεστ στη γραμμή μου.
Τελικά ποιος λέει αλήθεια και γιατί η cyta μου λέει τόσο χαμηλή σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ? Είναι θέμα εταιρείας τελικά?

Να παραθέσω στοιχεία από αυτά που γράφει το Baudtech του ΟΤΕ που έχω τώρα (αν είναι αξιόπιστα!!):

Operation DataUpstreamDownstreamSNR Margin23.9 dB34.0 dBLine Attenuation5.1 dB7.0 dBActual Data Rate511 (Kbps.)2048 (Kbps.)
Και στοιχεία από ένα ADB P.RG A4201G από μια 4άρα σύνδεση CYTA στο ακριβώς από πάνω διαμέρισμα:
Operation DataUpstreamDownstreamNoise Margin31.6 dB16.5 dBAttenuation8.9 dB18.9 dBActual Data Rate510 (Kbps.)4094 (Kbps.)
Βλέπω πως διαφέρουν αρκετά. Αυτό οφείλεται στις εταιρείες? Δε χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο δίκτυο!?
Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποια εταιρεία να ρίχνει ταχύτητα σε τέτοια επίπεδα ώστε να μην πας σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα για λόγους οικονομίας bandwidth?
Τελικά, όσον αφορά ταχύτητα να πάω στη cyta ή να κάνω στο ΟΤΕ με 24άρα?

υ.γ. Το router της cyta είναι καλύτερο σε ισχύ WiFi? Γιατί εγώ πιάνω καλά το σήμα του από πάνω αλλά εμένα πιάνει με μεγάλη δυσκολία ο από κάτω.

Σόρρυ αν κάπου έχω βγει offtopic και για το μεγάλο μήνυμα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Τα στοιχεία του Baudtech δείχνουν εξαιρετική γραμμή κάτω από τα 800 μέτρα, οπότε μπορεί να έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πιάνεις τουλάχιστον αυτό που σου ανέφερε ο ΟΤΕ.
Τα στοιχεία του ADB, δείχνουν προβληματική γραμμή, είτε μέσα είτε έξω από το σπίτι. Μπορεί όμως το DSLAM της Cyta να μην είναι μαζί με του ΟΤΕ (ως είθισται), άρα να έχει μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.

----------


## wolfnik

> Τα στοιχεία του Baudtech δείχνουν εξαιρετική γραμμή κάτω από τα 800 μέτρα, οπότε μπορεί να έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πιάνεις τουλάχιστον αυτό που σου ανέφερε ο ΟΤΕ.
> Τα στοιχεία του ADB, δείχνουν προβληματική γραμμή, είτε μέσα είτε έξω από το σπίτι. Μπορεί όμως το DSLAM της Cyta να μην είναι μαζί με του ΟΤΕ (ως είθισται), άρα να έχει μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.


Όντως δείχνει εξαιρετική γραμμή. Δηλ. θα πιάνω και με cyta αυτό που λέει ο ΟΤΕ?

Είμαι Κομοτηνή και το βρίσκω δύσκολο η cyta να έχει άλλο DSLAM. Σκέφτομαι αυτό που ανέφερα και πιο πριν. Ότι μήπως η cyta ρίχνει την ταχύτητα για να εξοικονομήσει bandwidth για νέους συνδρομητές. Γιατί δεν τους είδα όταν μιλήσαμε να επιμένουν για 24άρα (το vdsl το απέκλεισαν) και με προέτρεπαν για 8άρα γιατί δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά από το 11!!

Πάντως και από ΕΕΤΤ δίνει θεωρητική τιμή 22 σε ADSL και 33 για VDSL. Οπότε αν βάλουμε στη χειρότερη 30% κάτω τα ~16 θα τα πιάνω. Ήθελα να πάω cyta, λόγω οικονομικότερων προγραμμάτων αλλά κάτι δε μου αρέσει. Τελικά δεν ξέρεις τι να πιστέψεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Φυσιολογικά αν δεν αλλαχθεί και το ζεύγος θα πρέπει να πιάνεις πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια.
Κάθε πάροχος έχει το δικό του DSLAM. Απλά αυτά υπάρχουν σε χώρο μέσα στα αστικά κέντρα του ΟΤΕ. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος χώρος, συνήθως τοποθετούνται έξω και κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο. Μπορεί όμως κάλλιστα να είναι και πιο μακρυά.
Σε VDSL λογικά θα πρέπει να έχεις ~45+Mbps στα 800 μέτρα και ~28Mbps στα 1200 μέτρα.

----------


## babis3g

αν ο οτε σου δινει 50αρα υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν πιο κοντα σου (απο το κεντρο) καμια καμπινα για vdsl, η cyta δεν εχει δικες καμοοινες αν δεν κανω λαθος, τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη σου

----------


## jkoukos

Η Cyta (και η Forthnet) είναι οι μόνες που δεν δίνουν από καμπίνα (αν υπάρχουν τέτοιες).
Μέχρι τώρα ο ΟΤΕ, όπου κάνει αναβάθμιση το δίκτυο, αν η περιοχή είναι μέχρι 800 μέτρα περίπου δεν αλλάζει τις καμπίνες.
Βάζει νέες σε περιοχές πάνω από 800 μέτρα και εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου.

----------


## wolfnik

> Η Cyta (και η Forthnet) είναι οι μόνες που δεν δίνουν από καμπίνα (αν υπάρχουν τέτοιες).
> Μέχρι τώρα ο ΟΤΕ, όπου κάνει αναβάθμιση το δίκτυο, αν η περιοχή είναι μέχρι 800 μέτρα περίπου δεν αλλάζει τις καμπίνες.
> Βάζει νέες σε περιοχές πάνω από 800 μέτρα και εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου.


Εδώ στον ΟΤΕ (όχι στο 13888) μου είπαν ότι γίνεται αυτό τον καιρό αναβάθμιση του δικτύου και η 24άρα θα πηγαίνει πολύ καλά.
Ίσως να μπαίνουν καμπίνες όπως λες. Προσπάθησα μήπως έχω πρόσβαση στους τεχνικούς εδώ αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Ίσως το ξανακοιτάξω.
Υπάλληλος του τοπικού καταστήματος μου είπε ότι μένει κοντά μου και ότι είμαι αρκετά κοντά στο κέντρο και δεν έχω πρόβλημα και με VDSL.

Τελικά τι λέτε να προτιμήσω ΟΤΕ? 
Τα ρούτερ της cyta έχουν όντως πιο δυνατό σήμα από το baudtech?

Βασικά να πω την αλήθεια προχώρησα με τη cyta αλλά η καχύποπτη αντιμετώπισή της σε νέους πελάτες είναι απαράδεκτη.
Ενώ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καν, με έβαλαν στο τριπάκι να σκεφτώ τι θα κάνω αν μου κάνει αντιπροσφορά ο ΟΤΕ, η οποία περίπτωση δε μου είχε περάσει καθόλου σα σκέψη. Απλά πήγα γιατί έχει καλύτερη (ονομαστική) ταχύτητα σε καλύτερη τιμή και από διάφορους είχα μάθει ότι δεν είχαν ιδιαίτερα θέματα.
Αλλά η επιμονή της τηλεφωνήτριας να της απαντήσω τι θα κάνω αν μου κάνουν αντιπροσφορά και να με έχει 33λεπτά στο τηλέφωνο μέχρι να προχωρήσουμε
με το συμβόλαιο με έχει χαλάσει. Αφού της είπα ότι δεν αρχίσαμε καλά και μου λέει να με συνδέσει με το τμήμα παραπόνων!!! Της λέω βάλε την καταγραφή να την ακούσουν όπως μου είπε ότι καταγράφηκε ότι είμαι ανοιχτός σε αντιπροσφορά...!!!! Ήμαρτον! Λες και ομολογούσα έγκλημα έκανε!!! Τελικά πρέπει να έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα λίγο και όχι μόνο...
Τέλοσπαντων βγήκα offtopic. Αλλά μου είχε ανάψει τα λαμπάκια...

----------


## Godian

Παιδια μια ερωτηση. παιζει ρολο που τα καλωδια τησ μπριζα του τηλ μου οτι ειναι πιο κοντα και ο τεχνικο τα μεγάλωσε και εβαλε ενα μικρο συνδετήρα με ενα πλαστικο απο εξω?

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδια μια ερωτηση. παιζει ρολο που τα καλωδια τησ μπριζα του τηλ μου οτι ειναι πιο κοντα και ο τεχνικο τα μεγάλωσε και εβαλε ενα μικρο συνδετήρα με ενα πλαστικο απο εξω?


οχι, το πλαστικο ειναι για να μην μπαινει νερο ... μου την ειχαν κανει και εμενα μια φορα σε σπιτι που ημουν με νοικι

----------


## Godian

? σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου.... λες δε θα υπαρχει διαφορα αν σκαψω την μπριζα και τα συνδεσω τα καλωδια κατευθειαν πανω εεε

----------


## babis3g

> ? σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου.... λες δε θα υπαρχει διαφορα αν σκαψω την μπριζα και τα συνδεσω τα καλωδια κατευθειαν πανω εεε


προσωπικα δεν νομιζω να εχει διαφορα αν ειναι κοντα καμια 15 μετρα, μου εχει τυχη, αλλα αν καποιος αλλος εχει βιωσει κατι αναλογο ασ το πει

----------


## badweed

σημερα προσεξα οτι το μοντεμ που μου εχει δωσει η hol για να συνδεομαι στο ιντερνετ εχει ξεπερασει τον εαυτο του ! 




εχει μια ενδειξη για το τι rate ειναι εφικτο , και εχει συνδεθει ... σε υψηλοτερο ! 

και upload και download .

----------


## sweet dreams

> σημερα προσεξα οτι το μοντεμ που μου εχει δωσει η hol για να συνδεομαι στο ιντερνετ εχει ξεπερασει τον εαυτο του ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εχει μια ενδειξη για το τι rate ειναι εφικτο , και εχει συνδεθει ... σε υψηλοτερο ! 
> 
> και upload και download .


Δεν είναι το μόνο.......

----------


## badweed

ξερω οτι 'κλεβει' παντως 9-10db αυτο το μοντελο μοντεμ που δινει η hol . εις βαρος των ενδειξεων στο attenuation του download  . αλλα δεν ειχα ξανα υψηλοτερη ταχυτητα απο αυτην που ελεγε σαν εφικτη, τουλαχιστον δεν το ειχα προσεξει . 

πονηρα σκεπτομενος , το tp-link μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ΄κλεβει΄, αφου δεν το δινει καμια εταιρια (απ οσο ξερω )  .

----------


## sweet dreams

> ξερω οτι 'κλεβει' παντως 9-10db αυτο το μοντελο μοντεμ που δινει η hol . εις βαρος των ενδειξεων στο attenuation του download  . αλλα δεν ειχα ξανα υψηλοτερη ταχυτητα απο αυτην που ελεγε σαν εφικτη, τουλαχιστον δεν το ειχα προσεξει . 
> 
> πονηρα σκεπτομενος , το tp-link μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ΄κλεβει΄, αφου δεν το δινει καμια εταιρια (απ οσο ξερω )  .


Δεν είναι θέμα κλεψίματος αλλά λάθος υπολογισμοί ή από Bug στο firmware ή από λανθασμένα στοιχεία που παίρνουν από 

την γραμμή.

Το ZTE που είχα με έδειχνε πάνω από το θεωρητικό  :Razz:   

έδειχνε λάθος το Attenuation, ενώ με τα άλλα είμαι στο 35.

----------


## badweed

η πονηρη σκεψη που εκανα ,ειναι  οτι , συμφερει τον παροχο να παρουσιαζει στους χρηστες λιγοτερο ικανες γραμμες , οσοι δεν το ξερουν καταρχας , θα εχουν και χαμηλοτερες απαιτησεις , και θα καλυπτει καποια θεματα μικροβλαβων που δεν θα ηθελε να ασχολειται ο παροχος . 


(απο οτι εβλεπα στο myhol σχεδον οτι και να πατησεις σε καποια σχετικη με την τιμολογηση σελιδα θα σε οδηγησει  , πρεπει να εχει 500 σελιδες για τα πακετα και τις προσφορες και τα vodafone και τα bonus της πιστωτικης   και 12 σειρες κειμενο αφιερωμενο στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη  )

----------


## Godian

αφου εισαι κοντα ρε τσακαλι  :Smile: ))

----------


## wolfnik

Τελικά έμεινα στον ΟΤΕ λόγω αντιπροσφοράς και οι τιμές που πιάνω είναι όντως ότι μου έλεγαν, δηλ. 18-20Μbps.
Αυτό φαίνεται και στο κατέβασμα, όπου πιάνω ταχύτητες 1,8 με 1,9 MB/s.
Οι τιμές από το ΖΤΕ είναι οι παρακάτω  :Smile: :

Operation DataDownstreamUpstreamSNR Margin8.3 dB9.5 dBLine Attenuation10.0 dB3.0 dBActual Data Rate19657 (Kbps.)984 (Kbps.)
Πάντως όταν θέλετε να τεστάρετε τη γραμμή σας είναι καλύτερα να το κάνετε με καλώδιο και όχι με Wifi.
Σε εμένα το baudtec που είχα πριν μου έδινε σχεδόν τη μισή ταχύτητα σε download όταν ήμουν συνδεδεμένος ασύρματα απ'ότι ενσύρματα.
Αφού νόμιζα ότι το ρούτερ λέει ότι να'ναι. 
Αλλά παρόλα αυτά το bαudtec ήταν ότι να'ναι στο ασύρματο. Με το ΖΤΕ καμία σχέση, πολύ καλύτερα. Ακόμα και στο συγχρονισμό δίνει 1Mbps παραπάνω.

Το θέμα είναι γιατί η Cyta μου είπε ότι δε μου δίνει  VDSL (λέγοντας ότι είμαι στα 1200 μέτρα ενώ είμαι στα 800!!!). 
Νομίζω ότι ο ΟΤΕ τότε δε θα μπορούσε να μου το δώσει καλύτερη τιμή.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πάντως όταν θέλετε να τεστάρετε τη γραμμή σας είναι *καλύτερα* να το κάνετε με καλώδιο και όχι με Wifi.


Όχι καλύτερα, αλλά* μόνο* με καλώδιο το test από ftp Server.

----------


## kostasxp

Kαλησπερα ,

τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου είναι αυτά,

Bandwide Down/Up(kbps)  

6142 kbps / 979 kbps  

SNR Margin Down/Up(db)  

17.8 dB / 8.0 dB  

FEC Down/Up  

30956 / 1882  

CRC Down/Up  

15 / 41  

HEC Down/Up  

217 / 0 


Line Attenuation 

36.0 dB  17.6 dB   

Data Rate 

6142 kbps 979 kbps

προσφατα εφυγα από Forthnet είμαι τωρα σε Οτε.
Ειχα ξεκινησει με ταχυτητα 12 mbps στον πρωην παροχο και μετα από καποια χρονια με εριχναν σταδιακα μεχρι που εφτασα στα 6.5.
Βρηκα και μια καλη προσφορα από τον Οτε και μεταπηδησα.

Παιρνει κατι καλυτερο η γραμμη η τζαμπα η αλλαγη?

Ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## jkoukos

Φαίνεται σαν να σε έχουν βάλει σε χαμηλό προφίλ. Μπορεί να πάει περίπου στα 7,5Mbps.
Τώρα λόγω υψηλού SNR συγχρονίζεις χαμηλότερα. Θα πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να στο κατεβάσουν στο 9.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Kαλησπερα ,
> 
> τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου είναι αυτά,
> 
> Bandwide Down/Up(kbps)  
> 
> 6142 kbps / 979 kbps  
> 
> SNR Margin Down/Up(db)  
> ...


 :Welcome: 

Kάνε μια επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ από το ρεύμα, βγάλτο, περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά βάλτο πάλι.

Ανέβασε τα καινούργια στοιχεία.

----------


## kostasxp

Τιποτα, εκανα επανεκκινιση του ρουτερ και παλι σχεδόν τα ιδια είναι τα στατιστικα.
Να μιλησω μαζι τους αρχικα να μου κατεβασουν το snr  σε 9.


























































































































































Downstream Upstream   

SNR Margin 

: 
17.3 dB  8.5 dB   

Line Attenuation 

: 
37.0 dB  17.6 dB   

Data Rate 

: 
6142 kbps  960 kbps 





FEC Down/Up  

: 
13735 / 6  

CRC Down/Up  

: 
1 / 3  

HEC Down/Up  

: 
24 / 0

----------


## sweet dreams

> Τιποτα, εκανα επανεκκινιση του ρουτερ και παλι σχεδόν τα ιδια είναι τα στατιστικα.
> Να μιλησω μαζι τους αρχικα να μου κατεβασουν το snr  σε 9.


Φαίνεται να είναι κλειδωμένη η γραμμή σου, θέλει αλλαγή προφίλ και όχι μόνο κατέβασμα του SNR.

----------


## kostasxp

Ευχαριστω πολύ παιδια,αρα το επικοινωνω ετσι,τους λεω ότι  το προφιλ φαινεται κλειδωμενο και κατεβαστε το snr στο 9?
sorry αλλα δεν το κατεχω.

----------


## 567agdop

> Ευχαριστω πολύ παιδια,αρα το επικοινωνω ετσι,τους λεω ότι  το προφιλ φαινεται κλειδωμενο και κατεβαστε το snr στο 9?
> sorry αλλα δεν το κατεχω.


ολα αυτα που αναφερες για τις αλλες εταιριες ειναι ευκολα για τον οτε ειναι βουνο. Για να σου αλλαξουν το προφιλ παιρνει καμια βδομαδα εγω ακομη περιμενω απο την προηγουμενη πεμπτη την αλλαγη προφιλ και τους παιρνω και καθε μερα τηλεφωνο αλλα αυτοι στον κοσμο τους.οσο για το snr δεν το κατεβαζουν κατω απο τα 9 για αυτο κοιτα να βρεις κανα ρουτερ για να το κατεβασεις μονος σου

----------


## babis3g

> ολα αυτα που αναφερες για τις αλλες εταιριες ειναι ευκολα για τον οτε ειναι βουνο. Για να σου αλλαξουν το προφιλ παιρνει καμια βδομαδα εγω ακομη περιμενω απο την προηγουμενη πεμπτη την αλλαγη προφιλ και τους παιρνω και καθε μερα τηλεφωνο αλλα αυτοι στον κοσμο τους.οσο για το snr δεν το κατεβαζουν κατω απο τα 9 για αυτο κοιτα να βρεις κανα ρουτερ για να το κατεβασεις μονος σου


εμενα μου αλλαξαν το προφιλ για 5 λεπτα, κατι αλλο θα παιζεται και δεν στο αλλαζουν
οσο για να αλλαξει το σνρ απο καποιο συμβατο μοντεμ θελει προσοχη, γιατι αν το προφιλ ειναι κλειδωμενο δεν θα αλλαξει το σνρ, σε κλειδωμενο προφιλ το μοντεμ δεν μπορει να κανει override αυτο του προφιλ

----------


## goku

Παιδιά εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο αλλά σχετικό με το θέμα. Καταρχήν η γραμμή που παίζει με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά και έχω OTE Conn-x (απόσταση από το κέντρο περίπου 1-1.5km):




> DSL Status:	Connected
> DSL Modulation Mode:	ADSL2+
> DSL Path Mode:	Fast
> Downstream Rate:	15888 kbps
> Upstream Rate:	951 kbps
> Downstream Margin:	7 db
> Upstream Margin:	9 db
> Downstream Line Attenuation:	19 db
> Upstream Line Attenuation:	5.5 db
> ...


Πως τα βλέπετε; Είναι καλά; Το Downstream Attenuation συνήθως παίζει στα 19 και 20db, και η ταχύτητα από τα 15.5 μέχρι τα 16.5mbps περίπου. Και αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής, τελικά τι παίζει με το fastpath και το interleaved; Διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι από το 2006. Φυσικά η τεχνολογία δεν έχει αλλάξει, αλλά βλέπω λογιών και λογιών απαντήσεις.

Ποιο συγκεκριμένα θέλω να μάθω αν θα δω διαφορά στην ταχύτητα ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα 2. Ξέρω ότι το fastpath έχει καλύτερα pings αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου τα online παιχνίδια, ούτε κάτι άλλο για το οποίο μπορείς να πεις ότι θέλω σώνει και καλά να έχω χαμηλό ping. Αν ζητήσω να μου κάνουν αλλαγή σε interleaved θα δω καμιά διαφορά στην ταχύτητα; Ο συγχρονισμός αυτός καθεαυτός θα αλλάξει;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Παιδιά εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο αλλά σχετικό με το θέμα. Καταρχήν η γραμμή που παίζει με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά και έχω OTE Conn-x (απόσταση από το κέντρο περίπου 1-1.5km):
> 
> 
> 
> Πως τα βλέπετε; Είναι καλά; Το Downstream Attenuation συνήθως παίζει στα 19 και 20db, και η ταχύτητα από τα 15.5 μέχρι τα 16.5mbps περίπου. Και αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής, τελικά τι παίζει με το fastpath και το interleaved; Διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι από το 2006. Φυσικά η τεχνολογία δεν έχει αλλάξει, αλλά βλέπω λογιών και λογιών απαντήσεις.
> 
> Ποιο συγκεκριμένα θέλω να μάθω αν θα δω διαφορά στην ταχύτητα ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα 2. Ξέρω ότι το fastpath έχει καλύτερα pings αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου τα online παιχνίδια, ούτε κάτι άλλο για το οποίο μπορείς να πεις ότι θέλω σώνει και καλά να έχω χαμηλό ping. Αν ζητήσω να μου κάνουν αλλαγή σε interleaved θα δω καμιά διαφορά στην ταχύτητα; Ο συγχρονισμός αυτός καθεαυτός θα αλλάξει;


Κάνε μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ από το ρεύμα, βγάλτο περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά βάλτο πάλι. Ανέβασε τα καινούργια στοιχεία.

Αν δεν παίζεις παιχνίδια εννοείται ότι θα γυρίσεις σε interleave γραμμή και θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα και μικρή αύξηση στην ταχύτητα.

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο αλλά σχετικό με το θέμα. Καταρχήν η γραμμή που παίζει με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά και έχω OTE Conn-x (απόσταση από το κέντρο περίπου 1-1.5km):
> 
> 
> 
> Πως τα βλέπετε; Είναι καλά; Το Downstream Attenuation συνήθως παίζει στα 19 και 20db, και η ταχύτητα από τα 15.5 μέχρι τα 16.5mbps περίπου. Και αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής, τελικά τι παίζει με το fastpath και το interleaved; Διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι από το 2006. Φυσικά η τεχνολογία δεν έχει αλλάξει, αλλά βλέπω λογιών και λογιών απαντήσεις.
> 
> Ποιο συγκεκριμένα θέλω να μάθω αν θα δω διαφορά στην ταχύτητα ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα 2. Ξέρω ότι το fastpath έχει καλύτερα pings αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου τα online παιχνίδια, ούτε κάτι άλλο για το οποίο μπορείς να πεις ότι θέλω σώνει και καλά να έχω χαμηλό ping. Αν ζητήσω να μου κάνουν αλλαγή σε interleaved θα δω καμιά διαφορά στην ταχύτητα; Ο συγχρονισμός αυτός καθεαυτός θα αλλάξει;


η ταχυτητα ειναι λιγο χαμηλη, αυτο μπορει να οφειλεται στο μοντεμ, εσωτερικη καλωδιψση, αν ειναι γεματο το κεντρο, θορυβο, αν σε εχουν κοψει απο τον παροχο κλπ
τωρα για το interleave ακουγεται οτι εχει λιγο πιο πανω ταχυτητα αλλα οσα σεναρια και να ακουσεις θα ελεγα να παρεις τηλεφωνο το παροχο να στο αλλαξουν να δεις, αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος τους ζητας αργοτερα να το γυρισουν στο φαστ

----------


## goku

> Κάνε μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ από το ρεύμα, βγάλτο περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά βάλτο πάλι. Ανέβασε τα καινούργια στοιχεία.
> 
> Αν δεν παίζεις παιχνίδια εννοείται ότι θα γυρίσεις σε interleave γραμμή και θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα και μικρή αύξηση στην ταχύτητα.


Θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα, αλλά γενικά τι διαφορά μπορώ να δω αν γυρίσω σε interleaved; Θα είναι της τάξης των mbps ή μόνο κάποιων λίγων kbps;

- - - Updated - - -




> η ταχυτητα ειναι λιγο χαμηλη, αυτο μπορει να οφειλεται στο μοντεμ, εσωτερικη καλωδιψση, αν ειναι γεματο το κεντρο, θορυβο, αν σε εχουν κοψει απο τον παροχο κλπ
> τωρα για το interleave ακουγεται οτι εχει λιγο πιο πανω ταχυτητα αλλα οσα σεναρια και να ακουσεις θα ελεγα να παρεις τηλεφωνο το παροχο να στο αλλαξουν να δεις, αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος τους ζητας αργοτερα να το γυρισουν στο φαστ


Έχω το Linksys WAG200G με firmware οpenwag-1.01.09-14 (το τελευταίο που υπάρχει). Καλώδιο έρχεται απευθείας από το κουτί. Μένω σε χωριό και το DSLAM χρησιμοποιείται από όλους όσους έχουν adsl στον δήμο.

----------


## babis3g

> Θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα, αλλά γενικά τι διαφορά μπορώ να δω αν γυρίσω σε interleaved; Θα είναι της τάξης των mbps ή μόνο κάποιων λίγων kbps;


υπηρχε αλλο ενα θεμα εδω με πολλες αντιφασεις, συνηθως ειναι λιγο πιο πανω στην περιπτωση σου μαλλον (πιστευω) 1-2 mbps, αλλα εχω δει και αλλους που δεν ειδαν διαφορα, μπορει να ειχαν βλαβη η να ηταν σε κλειδωμενο προφιλ
οπως ειπα παρε τους ενα τηλεφωνο σε μερικα λεπτα συνηθως το αλλαζουν

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω το Linksys WAG200G με firmware οpenwag-1.01.09-14 (το τελευταίο που υπάρχει). Καλώδιο έρχεται απευθείας από το κουτί. Μένω σε χωριό και το DSLAM χρησιμοποιείται από όλους όσους έχουν adsl στον δήμο.


για το μοντεμ το αναφερα μαζι με τους αλλες περιπτωσεις σαν γενικους λογους για την χαμηλωετερη ταχυτητα απο την θεωρητικη βαση αποστασης, αλλα κοντα στο κεντρο που εισαι οποιο μοντεμ και να βακλεις δεν νομιζω να εχει μεγαλη διαφορα

αλλα αν στο μελλον δοκιμασεις καποιο αλλλο ...πιστευω με ενα τετοιο που ειναι απο τα συμβατοτερα με γραμμη οτε
http://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-td-w896...n-p-PER.612412
και ιντεrλιβ μπορει να παρεις 2-3mbps ... αλλα αυτα ειναι υπολογισμοι δικοι μου, δεν λεω ετσι ειναι 100%

----------


## sweet dreams

> Θα είναι της τάξης των mbps ή μόνο κάποιων λίγων kbps;


Φυσιολογικά όσο λέει και ο babis. Πάρε τηλέφωνο να σου το αλλάξουν, σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι καλύτερη η interleave γραμμή αν δεν είσαι gamer.

----------


## goku

> υπηρχε αλλο ενα θεμα εδω με πολλες αντιφασεις, συνηθως ειναι λιγο πιο πανω στην περιπτωση σου μαλλον (πιστευω) 1-2 mbps, αλλα εχω δει και αλλους που δεν ειδαν διαφορα, μπορει να ειχαν βλαβη η να ηταν σε κλειδωμενο προφιλ
> οπως ειπα παρε τους ενα τηλεφωνο σε μερικα λεπτα συνηθως το αλλαζουν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> για το μοντεμ το αναφερα μαζι με τους αλλες περιπτωσεις σαν γενικους λογους για την χαμηλωετερη ταχυτητα απο την θεωρητικη βαση αποστασης, αλλα κοντα στο κεντρο που εισαι οποιο μοντεμ και να βακλεις δεν νομιζω να εχει μεγαλη διαφορα
> 
> αλλα αν στο μελλον δοκιμασεις καποιο αλλλο ...πιστευω με ενα τετοιο που ειναι απο τα συμβατοτερα με γραμμη οτε
> ...





> Φυσιολογικά όσο λέει και ο babis. Πάρε τηλέφωνο να σου το αλλάξουν, σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι καλύτερη η interleave γραμμή αν δεν είσαι gamer.


Λοιπόν, έβγαλα το ρούτερ από την πρίζα, το άφησα 2-3 λεπτά και να τα στατιστικά:




> DSL Status:	Connected
> DSL Modulation Mode:	ADSL2+
> DSL Path Mode:	Fast
> Downstream Rate:	15868 kbps
> Upstream Rate:	951 kbps
> Downstream Margin:	7 db
> Upstream Margin:	9 db
> Downstream Line Attenuation:	19 db
> Upstream Line Attenuation:	5 db
> ...


Είναι παρόμοια με τα προηγούμενα. Είναι αναλόγως την ημέρα, έχω δει και καλύτερα, θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αύριο. Έχει φτάσει να συγχρονίζει σταθερά μέχρι και τα 16.5mbps για πάρα πολλές μέρες (μπορεί και μήνα) και μερικές φορές έχει φτάσει και τα 17. Τώρα εντάξει, δεν νομίζω να μπω στον κόπο να αγοράσω καινούριο ρούτερ για ψύλλου πήδημα, αφού το τωρινό ρούτερ λειτουργεί και η γραμμή είναι σταθερή, θα μείνω ως έχει. Πληροφοριακά δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, το κέντρο δεν ξέρω τι μηχανήματα έχει, αλλά το ρούτερ αναφέρει ότι είναι Broadcom.

----------


## babis3g

> Τώρα εντάξει, δεν νομίζω να μπω στον κόπο να αγοράσω καινούριο ρούτερ για ψύλλου πήδημα, αφού το τωρινό ρούτερ λειτουργεί και η γραμμή είναι σταθερή, θα μείνω ως έχει. Πληροφοριακά δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, το κέντρο δεν ξέρω τι μηχανήματα έχει, αλλά το ρούτερ αναφέρει ότι είναι Broadcom.


εγω το ειπα για μελλοντικα, επισης ειπα οτι κοντα στο κεντρο που εισαι οποιο και να βαλεις δεν θα δεις διαφορα
ο οτε πραγματι (συνηθως) παιζει με broadcom στα κεντρα του, αυτο που εχεις ειναι infineon, το τπ λινκ που δινω ειναι broadcom και αυτο, απλος να το εχεις υποψην στο μελλον
Ζητα το ιντερλιβ να δεις αν εχει διαφορα

- - - Updated - - -

ααα και ξεχασα
για την περιοδο που συνχρονιζει
ναι σε μερικους (αν γινει επανακινηση) πρωι συνχρονιζει πιο καλα και για αλλους απογευμα η βραδυ
σε εμενα οταν ημουν Αγγλια παντα μετα τις 1 το βραδυ μεχρι νωρις πρωι επιανα πιο καλες ταχυτητες 1-2 μβ, εδω Ελλαδα απο πρωινες ωρες μεχρι απογευμα συνχρονιζω πιο καλα κατα 1-1,5 μβ
κανε μερικες επανακινησεις (1-2 την καθε φορα) απο μερα/βραδυ να δεις ποτε ειναι πιο καλα για εσενα

----------


## sweet dreams

> Λοιπόν, έβγαλα το ρούτερ από την πρίζα, το άφησα 2-3 λεπτά και να τα στατιστικά:
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι παρόμοια με τα προηγούμενα. Είναι αναλόγως την ημέρα, έχω δει και καλύτερα, θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αύριο. Έχει φτάσει να συγχρονίζει σταθερά μέχρι και τα 16.5mbps για πάρα πολλές μέρες (μπορεί και μήνα) και μερικές φορές έχει φτάσει και τα 17. Τώρα εντάξει, δεν νομίζω να μπω στον κόπο να αγοράσω καινούριο ρούτερ για ψύλλου πήδημα, αφού το τωρινό ρούτερ λειτουργεί και η γραμμή είναι σταθερή, θα μείνω ως έχει. Πληροφοριακά δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, το κέντρο δεν ξέρω τι μηχανήματα έχει, αλλά το ρούτερ αναφέρει ότι είναι Broadcom.


Το Downstream Margin έχει παραμείνει στο 7 από 9 που είναι το Target SNR Margin του OTE. Aυτό σημαίνει ότι η γραμμή σου έχει θόρυβο.

Κάνε την αλλαγή και τσεκάρισε πάλι τα στοιχεία.

----------


## goku

13888 θα καλέσω για να μου κάνουν την αλλαγή; Τι νούμερα θα πατήσω μετά στον αυτόματο;

----------


## Godian

Παιδιά τον άλλο μήνα κλείνω ένα μήνα στη Cyta και θα κάνω 24 άρα τη γραμμή μου....  Γιατί λέτε δε μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 10 η ταχύτητα μου;;

----------


## goku

> εγω το ειπα για μελλοντικα, επισης ειπα οτι κοντα στο κεντρο που εισαι οποιο και να βαλεις δεν θα δεις διαφορα
> ο οτε πραγματι (συνηθως) παιζει με broadcom στα κεντρα του, αυτο που εχεις ειναι infineon, το τπ λινκ που δινω ειναι broadcom και αυτο, απλος να το εχεις υποψην στο μελλον
> Ζητα το ιντερλιβ να δεις αν εχει διαφορα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ααα και ξεχασα
> για την περιοδο που συνχρονιζει
> ναι σε μερικους (αν γινει επανακινηση) πρωι συνχρονιζει πιο καλα και για αλλους απογευμα η βραδυ
> ...


Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα έχω και το ρουτεράκι που μου είχε δώσει ο ΟΤΕ, ένα Sagem F@st 1201 V2 OTE Conn-x PSTN (αρκετά παλιό μοντέλο, το έχω από το 2008 και αυτό και την γραμμή). Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ, σύνδεσα κατευθείαν το Wag200g που είχα από ακόμη παλιότερα. Αυτό ξέρουμε αν είναι Broadcom ή κάτι άλλο; Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο.

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά τον άλλο μήνα κλείνω ένα μήνα στη Cyta και θα κάνω 24 άρα τη γραμμή μου....  Γιατί λέτε δε μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 10 η ταχύτητα μου;;


δεν ειδα τα προηγουμενα σχολια αλλα με line attenuator 22, αν γινει 24αρα πρεπει να παει πιο πανω η ταχητητα 15-18 εκτος αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη σου

- - - Updated - - -




> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα έχω και το ρουτεράκι που μου είχε δώσει ο ΟΤΕ, ένα Sagem F@st 1201 V2 OTE Conn-x PSTN (αρκετά παλιό μοντέλο, το έχω από το 2008 και αυτό και την γραμμή). Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ, σύνδεσα κατευθείαν το Wag200g που είχα από ακόμη παλιότερα. Αυτό ξέρουμε αν είναι Broadcom ή κάτι άλλο; Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο.


βεβαια μπορεις να το βαλεις επανω ποια στιγμη θελεις αλλα γνωμη μου αν το δοκιμασεις καλυτερα ειναι να το κανεις πριν αλλαξεις σε ιντερλιβ και να δεις αν και αυτο εχει διαφορα

----------


## Godian

Αν έχει πρόβλημα ή γραμμή μου πως μπορώ να το καταλάβω;;

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά τον άλλο μήνα κλείνω ένα μήνα στη Cyta και θα κάνω 24 άρα τη γραμμή μου....  Γιατί λέτε δε μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 10 η ταχύτητα μου;;


Μα σου έχουν απαντήσει εδώ και μήνες,  δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι αν το ρωτάς κάθε βδομάδα

----------


## Godian

Δε μου είπε κανείς τι θα κάνω.

----------


## babis3g

> Δε μου είπε κανείς τι θα κάνω.


αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη θα το καταλαβεις γιατι θα εχεις αποσυνδεσεις
αυτο το βρησκεις απο το μενου του μοντεμ που πρεπει να λεει καπου  adsl uptime η κατι παρομοιο

Επισης η ταχυτητα σου ειναι λιγο χαμηλη
θα πρεπει να κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση (αν εχεις πολλες μπριζες τισ αποσυνδες και βαζεις το μοντεμ με το τηλεφωνο στην πρωτη (αυτη που ερχεται απο εξω το καλωδιο οτε) και να δεις αν εχεις καλυτερη ταχυτητα
επισης καλο ειναι να δοκιμασεις και αλλο μοντεμ αν εχεις για να δεις αν εχεις χαμηλη ταχυτητα
Μπορει και ο παροχος να σε εχει σε χαμηλο προφιλ, παρε τον τηλεφωνο να σου πει

Αν εχεις υποψιες και στις 2 περιπτωσεις περνεις τηλεφωνο τον παροχο γιατι και αυτος μπορει να ελεξει την γραμμη σου

----------


## sdikr

> Δε μου είπε κανείς τι θα κάνω.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post5490388

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post5497270

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post5479128

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post5470257

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post5465853

----------


## Godian

Μια Μπριζα τηλεφώνου έχει το σπίτι φίλε μου και το έχω εκεί το ρουτερ.... 
Δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδεσεις και καθόλου λάθη στη γραμμή μου...  Όλα είναι πολύ καλά... Η γραμμή μου είναι σε 8ωρη προφίλ...  Αλλά ο παροχος μου είπε ότι άμα βάλω 24 άρα, θα πάει όσο λέει το max του ρουτερ.... 
Άρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα... 
Αυτοί δε δίνουν παραπάνω...  Έτσι δεν είναι;;

----------


## babis3g

> Μια Μπριζα τηλεφώνου έχει το σπίτι φίλε μου και το έχω εκεί το ρουτερ.... 
> Δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδεσεις και καθόλου λάθη στη γραμμή μου...  Όλα είναι πολύ καλά... Η γραμμή μου είναι σε 8ωρη προφίλ...  Αλλά ο παροχος μου είπε ότι άμα βάλω 24 άρα, θα πάει όσο λέει το max του ρουτερ.... 
> Άρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα... 
> Αυτοί δε δίνουν παραπάνω...  Έτσι δεν είναι;;


τοτε ολα φαινονται καλα, η γραμμη ειναι οκ
για τους αλλους παροχους δεν το εχω ψαξει τι δινουν αλλα για οτε εχει 4ρη προφιλ και 24αρι

----------


## Godian

Ναι όμως γιατί άμα βάλω 24 άρα να πηγαίνει μόνο 10 και όχι παραπάνω;;  μου είχαν πει ότι μπορούν να μου βάλουν το snr 6 άμα βάλω 24αρα,και θα πάει γύρο στα 12 με 13

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι όμως γιατί άμα βάλω 24 άρα να πηγαίνει μόνο 10 και όχι παραπάνω;;  μου είχαν πει ότι μπορούν να μου βάλουν το snr 6 άμα βάλω 24αρα,και θα πάει γύρο στα 12 με 13


αμα βαλεις 24αρα με το ατενουατορ (22) που εχεις πρεπει να πιανεις γυρω στα 19,
http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php
αν δεν παιρνεις τοσο αφου λες οτι ολα ειναι οκ με την καλωδιωση σου τοτε θα σε κοβει ο παροχος η αυτος εχει ζημια

----------


## Godian

Θα δούμε από τέλος του μήνα λογικά..... 
Θα δω πόσο θα πάει.... 
Γιατί μου είπαν πως αυτά που βγάζει το ρουτερ, πόσο μπορεί να πάει η γραμμή, μπορεί να κάνει και λάθος

----------


## dyrer

Με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά με forthnet, στον ΟΤΕ θα ηταν καλύτερα;

----------


## babis3g

> Με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά με forthnet, στον ΟΤΕ θα ηταν καλύτερα;


1- Η φορθνετ φαινεται να σε εχει κλειδωμενο στα 8, κανονικα η γραμμη σου επρεπε να εχει 12-15 mbps
2- στο ερωτημα σου ... βαση λογικης οχι ... η φορθνετ δινει 6 σνρ (αρα πιο πολυ ταχτυτητα) ... ο οτε εχει σνρ 9 (αρα πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) για ολους τους πελατες οποτε αναμενε 1-2 mbps πιο κατω

----------


## Godian

Και ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε όλους να τους κατεβάζει ταχύτητα και να τους βάζει 12 με 13.
Ο αδερφός μου έχει 3 μήνες ΟΤΕ, και από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη πήγε από 15 καμία φορά και 17,τώρα του έβαλαν 13 σταθερά με απόσταση από το dslam μόνο 800 μέτρα. 
Και του είπαν πως όλοι τόσο κλειδωνουν στη περιοχή, όταν είπε να το φτιάξουν πάλι να πηγαίνει τόσο. 
Μάλλον σε κοροϊδεύουν στην αρχή για να πας...  Και μετά εμφανίζονται τα προβλήματα

----------


## geokul

παιδια καλησπερα.. επειδη ειμαι ασχετος εντελως θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια...μεσω φιλων παρατηρησα οτι ενω πληρωνω για συμβολαιο 24 μεγαμπιτ η ταχυτητα μου δεν φτανει ουτε τα 2 μεγαμπιτ !  εχετε καμια συμβουλη να μου δωσετε πως να κινηθω σχετικα.? η φωτογραφια ειναι του ρουτερ μου netfaster iad 2 pstn και ο παροχος μου ειναι η hol και μενω στο μπραχαμι..

----------


## sweet dreams

> παιδια καλησπερα.. επειδη ειμαι ασχετος εντελως θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια...μεσω φιλων παρατηρησα οτι ενω πληρωνω για συμβολαιο 24 μεγαμπιτ η ταχυτητα μου δεν φτανει ουτε τα 2 μεγαμπιτ !  εχετε καμια συμβουλη να μου δωσετε πως να κινηθω σχετικα.? η φωτογραφια ειναι του ρουτερ μου netfaster iad 2 pstn και ο παροχος μου ειναι η hol και μενω στο μπραχαμι..


Πάρε τον πάροχο σου να σου κατεβάσει το SNR Margin στο 9 και βάλε στο Link Τype χειροκίνητα σε G.992.5 ADSL2+. Κάνε επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ

από την πρίζα, βγάλτο, περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά σύνδεσε το πάλι. Ανέβασε πάλι τα καινούργια στοιχεία.

----------


## geokul

> Πάρε τον πάροχο σου να σου κατεβάσει το SNR Margin στο 9 και βάλε στο Link Τype χειροκίνητα σε G.992.5 ADSL2+. Κάνε επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ
> 
> από την πρίζα, βγάλτο, περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά σύνδεσε το πάλι. Ανέβασε πάλι τα καινούργια στοιχεία.


ευχαριστω για την καθοδηγηση...να ρωτησω ομως κατι ακομη και συγνωμη που ειμαι τοσο ασχετος !!!  τα βηματα που μου υπεδειξες να τα κανω  αφου εχω παρει κι εχω ζητησει να με κατεβασουν στο 9 snr ? δηλαδη μολις δω οτι με κατεβασαν τοτε να κανω τα υπολοιπα βηματα ?

----------


## sweet dreams

> ευχαριστω για την καθοδηγηση...να ρωτησω ομως κατι ακομη και συγνωμη που ειμαι τοσο ασχετος !!!  τα βηματα που μου υπεδειξες να τα κανω  αφου εχω παρει κι εχω ζητησει να με κατεβασουν στο 9 snr ? δηλαδη μολις δω οτι με κατεβασαν τοτε να κανω τα υπολοιπα βηματα ?


Nαι, πάρε πρώτα τηλέφωνο γιατί απ' ότι ξέρω η HOL έχει Τarget SNR Margin 11 και πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να στο κατεβάσουν.

Όταν σου πούνε ότι στο κατεβάσανε κάνε τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## geokul

> Nαι, πάρε πρώτα τηλέφωνο γιατί απ' ότι ξέρω η HOL έχει Τarget SNR Margin 11 και πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να στο κατεβάσουν.
> 
> Όταν σου πούνε ότι στο κατεβάσανε κάνε τα υπόλοιπα.


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αμεση βοηθεια !!  θα επανελθω λοιπον με νεωτερα  κι ελπιζω να ειναι καλα !!!  καλο σαββατοβραδο !!

----------


## sweet dreams

> σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αμεση βοηθεια !!  θα επανελθω λοιπον με νεωτερα  κι ελπιζω να ειναι καλα !!!  καλο σαββατοβραδο !!


 :One thumb up:

----------


## geokul

παιδια σας ενημερωνω πως ειναι η κατασταση στο μπραχαμι - αγ.δημητριο.. ολοι οι παροχοι που επικοινωνησα μου ειπαν το ιδιο πραγμα..ειναι προβλημα του ΟΤΕ και κανενας δεν μπορει να δωσει μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα απο τα 2 Mbps .. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Η ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ.?. δεν ξερω τι να πω αλλα αν ειναι να πληρωνω τη ΗΟL 25.50 € για 2 μεγαμπιτ τοτε θα παω στη CYTA Με 16 ευρακια μονο !!  αυτα ειχα να σας πω κι ευχαριστω οσους προσπαθησαν να με βοηθησουν....

----------


## sweet dreams

> παιδια σας ενημερωνω πως ειναι η κατασταση στο μπραχαμι - αγ.δημητριο.. ολοι οι παροχοι που επικοινωνησα μου ειπαν το ιδιο πραγμα..ειναι προβλημα του ΟΤΕ και κανενας δεν μπορει να δωσει μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα απο τα 2 Mbps .. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Η ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ.?. δεν ξερω τι να πω αλλα αν ειναι να πληρωνω τη ΗΟL 25.50 € για 2 μεγαμπιτ τοτε θα παω στη CYTA Με 16 ευρακια μονο !!  αυτα ειχα να σας πω κι ευχαριστω οσους προσπαθησαν να με βοηθησουν....


Αν είναι πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση όλης της περιοχής, λογικά ούτε ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορεί να σου δώσει περισσότερο. Πήρες τον OTE και ρώτησες;;;

----------


## sotos1756

Μια βοηθεια και σε μενα; Εινι φυσολογικη η ταχυτητα με αυτους τους αριθμους;

----------


## jkoukos

Στα 2,5 χλμ καλή την βλέπω την γραμμή και κοντά στο φυσιολογικό όριό της (~11Mbps).

----------


## sotos1756

> Στα 2,5 χλμ καλή την βλέπω την γραμμή και κοντά στο φυσιολογικό όριό της (~11Mbps).


Επειδη έχω παλιο ρουτερ, υπαρχει περιπτωση να ανεβει η ταχυτητα αν παρω καινουργιο;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μια βοηθεια και σε μενα; Εινι φυσολογικη η ταχυτητα με αυτους τους αριθμους;


Κάνε επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ από το ρεύμα, βγάλτο, περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά βάλτο πάλι. Ανέβασε τα καινούργια στοιχεία.

----------


## babis3g

τι μοντεμ μαρκα μοντελο εχεις?

----------


## sotos1756

> τι μοντεμ μαρκα μοντελο εχεις?


Εχω ενα Cellpipe 7130 rg το οποιο χρησιμοποιω τωρα

και ενα thomson 585v8 αλλα πιστευω οτι εχει προβλημα γιατι η ταχυτητα του πεφτει μερικες φορες, ξεσυνδεει αυτους που εχουν συνδεθει με wifi και καμια φορα κανει και καποια restart το ρουτερ.

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστω, με μια γρηγορη εκτιμηση μαλλον το μοντεμ εφαγε τα ψωμια του
δεν λεω παρε το αλλα εχε υποψην και αυτο
http://www.pc1.gr/showitem.php?ID=210000683
με τριτο λογισμικο παιρνει ipv6, snr αλλαγη και ειναι απο τα καλυτερα απο θεμα γραμμης για φορθνετ wind

----------


## slash1000

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!Έχω το  zte zxv10 h108l,είμαι στη wind και ενώ παλιότερα συγχρόνιζα στα 13-13.5 mbps,πλέον είμαι στα 11.5 με το ζόρι!Έχω downstream attenuation 20 dB και noise margin 9 dB.Μέσω calculator είδα ότι θεωρητικά θα μπορούσα να είμαι στα 21 mbps και τη διαφορά 11-21 την είδα λίγο περίεργη οπότε τους πήρα τηλέφωνο.
Μου είπαν ότι δεδομένων των τιμών αυτών δεν μπορώ να πάω παραπάνω με τίποτα,αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι με κοροϊδεύουν.Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!  :Razz:  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!Έχω το  zte zxv10 h108l,είμαι στη wind και ενώ παλιότερα συγχρόνιζα στα 13-13.5 mbps,πλέον είμαι στα 11.5 με το ζόρι!Έχω downstream attenuation 20 dB και noise margin 9 dB.Μέσω calculator είδα ότι θεωρητικά θα μπορούσα να είμαι στα 21 mbps και τη διαφορά 11-21 την είδα λίγο περίεργη οπότε τους πήρα τηλέφωνο.
> Μου είπαν ότι δεδομένων των τιμών αυτών δεν μπορώ να πάω παραπάνω με τίποτα,αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι με κοροϊδεύουν.Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!  Ευχαριστώ!


εχεις κανει ελενχο στην εσωτερικη σου εγκατασαταση ?
αν εχεις πολλες μπριζες δοκιμασε στην πρωτη χωρις φιλτρο και τηλεφωνο - κανα καλωδιο χτυπημενο, σκουρια στις ενωσεις η στην μπριζα κλπ αν δεις διαφορα ?

----------


## slash1000

Στην πρώτη είναι,έχω δοκιμάσει με φίλτρο-χωρίς φίλτρο,χωρίς τηλέφωνο,με άλλα καλώδια και τίποτα...  :Sorry:  Αν βοηθάει,πριν 4 χρόνια ένας τεχνικός είχε μετρήσει την γραμμή μου έξω από το σπίτι στα 14, δηλαδή χάνω κάτι στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση,αλλά και το 14 δεν μου φαίνεται αρκετό...Είμαι 1 km από dslam(google maps ) και σύμφωνα με attenuation κοντά στο 1.5 πρακτικά.

----------


## babis3g

κανε και εσυ ενα ελενχο μηπως με τα χρονια πηγε υγρασια στην πριζα/καλωδια ... ομως Δεν ειμαι με ΧΟΛ αλλα με σνρ 9 δεν φαινεται να εχεις κλειδωμενο προφιλ λογω βλαβης (εκτος αν το σνρ εχει πεσει σταδιακα) οποτε με μια γρηγορη εκτιμηση κεντρο γεματο και κοβουν ταχυτητα, αν καποιος αλλος εχει και αλλη γνωμη welcome

----------


## iliteo

Για 20 dB που έχεις καλά είσαι.
Ο Calculator σου δίνει 20 Mbps αλλά αυτό είναι καθαρά θεωρητικό και σε ιδανικές συνθήκες όπως θα διάβασες.
Ο τεχνικός σε μέτρησε 14ΜBps έξω.
Τόσο περίπου πιάνουν με 20 dB αν ρωτήσεις εδώ.. 14-15 ΜBps ή και πιο χαμηλά.
Εξαρτάται και από το profile που σε έχει ο provider.
Μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου κατεβάσει λίγο το NoiseMargin για να ανέβεις λίγο σε ταχύτητα αλλά μήπως μετά αρχίσουν αποσυγχρονισμοί;
Το ότι χαμηλώνει με τα χρόνια φυσικό είναι καθώς μπαίνουν και άλλοι, και στα γειτονικά καλώδια δημιουργείται θόρυβος.
Τα υπόλοιπα τα χάνεις μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## jim1900dz

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Άλλαξα σήμερα το ρούτερ μου fritzbox 7140 διότι δεν συγχρόνιζε εντελώς ξαφνικά
και έβαλα το ρούτερ της wind ένα ZTE ZXHN H108L.
Η γραμμή μου δίνει τις παρακάτω τιμές. Δεν νομίζετε οτι θα έπρεπε να έχω λίγη παραπάνω ταχύτητα? 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Άλλαξα σήμερα το ρούτερ μου fritzbox 7140 διότι δεν συγχρόνιζε εντελώς ξαφνικά
> και έβαλα το ρούτερ της wind ένα ZTE ZXHN H108L.
> Η γραμμή μου δίνει τις παρακάτω τιμές. Δεν νομίζετε οτι θα έπρεπε να έχω λίγη παραπάνω ταχύτητα? 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Θα έπρεπε να είσαι τουλάχιστον 2 παραπάνω, αλλά μπορεί να είναι θέμα παρόχου, περιοχής ή εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης.

----------


## slash1000

Το ότι χάνω 3-4 MBps από το διακλαδωτή έξω από το σπίτι μέχρι μέσα,είναι φυσιολογικό;Το ότι το απο κάτω διαμέρισμα με wind-ίδια χαρακτηριστικά κλειδώνει στα 9,υποδηλώνει πιθανό πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο από το διακλαδωτή μέχρι το οίκημα;Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας!  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το ότι χάνω 3-4 MBps από το διακλαδωτή έξω από το σπίτι μέχρι μέσα,είναι φυσιολογικό;Το ότι το απο κάτω διαμέρισμα με wind-ίδια χαρακτηριστικά κλειδώνει στα 9,υποδηλώνει πιθανό πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο από το διακλαδωτή μέχρι το οίκημα;Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας!


Το ανώτερο που δικαιολογείται να χάσεις σε εγκατάσταση δεκαετιών, που όμως είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, είναι 1 MBps. Αν έχεις παραπάνω απώλειες

θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις όχι μόνο το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμα, άλλα και την καλωδίωση *μέσα* στο σπίτι.

----------


## slash1000

Ένας απλός ηλεκτρολόγος μπορεί να κάνει αυτή τη δουλεία ή χρειάζεται τεχνικός;;;Γιατί ακόμα κλαίω ένα 60άρι που έδωσα κάποτε και τελικά έλυσα εγώ το θέμα...
Κάτι τελευταίο : Στο διακλαδωτή έξω υπάρχουν καλώδια που καταλήγουν σε 3 σπίτια.Ένας γείτονας τράβηξε άλλο ένα καλώδιο για ένα υπόγειο ενώ έχει ήδη για τη γραμμή του.Από τότε έχασα ταχύτητα.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν κάνει καμιά βλακεία;Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τη δουλειά την έκανε τεχνικός και ο γείτονας δεν είναι καθόλου συνεργάσιμος  :Thumb down:  
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις !  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ένας απλός ηλεκτρολόγος μπορεί να κάνει αυτή τη δουλεία ή χρειάζεται τεχνικός;;;Γιατί ακόμα κλαίω ένα 60άρι που έδωσα κάποτε και τελικά έλυσα εγώ το θέμα...
> Κάτι τελευταίο : Στο διακλαδωτή έξω υπάρχουν καλώδια που καταλήγουν σε 3 σπίτια.Ένας γείτονας τράβηξε άλλο ένα καλώδιο για ένα υπόγειο ενώ έχει ήδη για τη γραμμή του.Από τότε έχασα ταχύτητα.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν κάνει καμιά βλακεία;Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τη δουλειά την έκανε τεχνικός και ο γείτονας δεν είναι καθόλου συνεργάσιμος  
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις !


Tόσο απλή δουλειά μπορεί να σου την κάνει, αρκεί βέβαια να είναι σωστός επαγγελματίας. Και ηλεκτρονικός ή τεχνικός δικτύων να είναι, 

αν είναι αρπακόλλας....... άστα να πάνε...... Ο γείτονας μπορεί να σύνδεσε στην δική του γραμμή το καλώδιο για το υπόγειο, να το βόλευε δηλαδή

να πάρει από εκεί την γραμμή για το υπόγειο και όχι από μέσα στο σπίτι του. Μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο η πτώση της δικής σου ταχύτητας, αλλά ένα 

καλό τσεκάρισμα στον κατανεμητή δεν κάνει κακό. Κοίταξε τα καλώδια να είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένα, να μην ακουμπάει καμιά άκρη από καλώδιο γυμνό

πάνω σε κάποιο άλλο, κ.λ.π.

----------


## slash1000

> Ο γείτονας μπορεί να σύνδεσε στην δική του γραμμή το καλώδιο για το υπόγειο, να το βόλευε δηλαδή
> 
> να πάρει από εκεί την γραμμή για το υπόγειο και όχι από μέσα στο σπίτι του. Μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο η πτώση της δικής σου ταχύτητας, αλλά ένα 
> 
> καλό τσεκάρισμα στον κατανεμητή δεν κάνει κακό. 
> πάνω σε κάποιο άλλο, κ.λ.π.


'Εχει ήδη ένα καλώδιο που πάει μέσα στο σπίτι,και πέρασε δεύτερο στο υπόγειο,σαν να είναι ξεχωριστό σπίτι.Εκτός και αν μπορείς να χωρίσεις μια γραμμή στα 2 που δεν νομίζω... :P 
Κατανεμητής λέγεται αυτό το κουτάκι έξω απο το σπίτι και στέλνει τις διάφορες γραμμές;Η αυτό μέσα στο σπίτι στα ρολόγια; 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!  :Worthy:

----------


## sweet dreams

> 'Εχει ήδη ένα καλώδιο που πάει μέσα στο σπίτι,και πέρασε δεύτερο στο υπόγειο,σαν να είναι ξεχωριστό σπίτι.Εκτός και αν μπορείς να χωρίσεις μια γραμμή στα 2 που δεν νομίζω... :P 
> Κατανεμητής λέγεται αυτό το κουτάκι έξω απο το σπίτι και στέλνει τις διάφορες γραμμές;Η αυτό μέσα στο σπίτι στα ρολόγια; 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να διακλαδώσεις την γραμμή σου με επιπλέον γραμμές. Το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο σε γραμμές που έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία και πρέπει

η γραμμή να πάει μέχρι το ρούτερ, ώστε από εκεί μετά να πάρεις το τηλέφωνο. Αν αυτός είναι σε πάροχο με την κλασική σύνδεση, μπορεί να τράβηξε από

εκεί μια γραμμή για να έχει π.χ. τηλέφωνο στο υπόγειο. Κουτάκι εννοείς κάποιο μεταλλικό ή πλαστικό με το λογότυπο του OTE;;; αν ναι, και το δύο 

κατανεμητές λέγονται.

----------


## camp3on

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, εύχομαι να είμαι στο σωστό topic.Έψαξα λίγο για την ταχύτητα που "θα έπρεπε" να πιάνω βάσει του Attenuation και έχω όπως θα δείτε και στην εικόνα 7 db που απο ότι διαβασα είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά το modem κλειδώνει στα 12943kb και το θέμα είναι ότι το dslam του οτε φαίνεται απο το μπαλκόνι μου και είναι ουτε στα 300 μέτρα. Είμαι στην περιοχή της κάτω τούμπας και το dslam είναι της παπάφης. Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής. Τι φταίει και κλειδώνει τοσο χαμηλά το modem το οποίo παρεμπιπτόντως είναι αυτό που είχε δώσει ο οτε πριν χρόνια (Philips cga5720n/te). Με αλλαγή του modem με επώνυμο aftermarket θα δω διαφορά; Ανεβάζω την εικόνα με τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης μου.

----------


## babis3g

Μπορει να φταιει κατι στην εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση / πολυκατοικιας (αν εισαι) η  στην γραμμη οτε και να σου εχουν κοψει ταχυτητα λογω βλαβης, ασταθειας
Μπορει να εχει βλαβη ολη η περιοχη
Μπορει να εχει γεμισει το κεντρο οτε και να χαμηλωνουν ταχυτητα
Μπορει απλα να σου εβαλαν χαμηλο προφιλ λογω καποιας παλιας βλαβης και να εμεινε
Μπορει να φταιει και το μοντεμ που λες, αλλα δεν το νομιζω

επρεπε να πηγαινει η συνδεση κοντα 24

----------


## camp3on

> Μπορει να φταιει κατι στην εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση / πολυκατοικιας (αν εισαι) η  στην γραμμη οτε και να σου εχουν κοψει ταχυτητα λογω βλαβης, ασταθειας
> Μπορει να εχει βλαβη ολη η περιοχη
> Μπορει να εχει γεμισει το κεντρο οτε και να χαμηλωνουν ταχυτητα
> Μπορει απλα να σου εβαλαν χαμηλο προφιλ λογω καποιας παλιας βλαβης και να εμεινε
> Μπορει να φταιει και το μοντεμ που λες, αλλα δεν το νομιζω
> 
> επρεπε να πηγαινει η συνδεση κοντα 24


Αυτό που λες για το προφίλ, μπορώ να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο και να λύσω το θέμα; Γενικά με κράξιμο υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω λύση;
Επίσης υπάρχει περίπτωση τo modem να τα παίζει σιγά σιγά επειδή είναι ανοικτό 24/7 ;

----------


## babis3g

ναι παρε τους τηλεφωνο να τους ρωτησεις γιατι η χαμηλη ταχυτητα
Το πιο κλασσικο ειναι να σου πουν οτι παει τοσο η περιοχη οποτε δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να κανεις πολλα
Μπορει να ξεxασαν καποιο προφιλ απο παλια λογω βλαβης και να σου δωσουν λιγο ακομα
Αν το μοντεμ ειναι πολυ παλιο μπορει να φταιει, πχ το τοφοδοτικο να μην δινει καλη τροδοσια, απο υλικα μεσα να εχουν φαει τα ψμια τους, αλλαξε με του παροχου για δοκιμη η με ενα αλλο, αλλα στην περιπτωση σου δεν νομιζω, δεν εχει λαθη η γραμμη και στο σνρ φαινεται σταθερο, απλα ειπα πιθανους λογους

----------


## camp3on

> ναι παρε τους τηλεφωνο να τους ρωτησεις γιατι η χαμηλη ταχυτητα
> Το πιο κλασσικο ειναι να σου πουν οτι παει τοσο η περιοχη οποτε δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να κανεις πολλα
> Μπορει να ξεxασαν καποιο προφιλ απο παλια λογω βλαβης και να σου δωσουν λιγο ακομα
> Αν το μοντεμ ειναι πολυ παλιο μπορει να φταιει, πχ το τοφοδοτικο να μην δινει καλη τροδοσια, απο υλικα μεσα να εχουν φαει τα ψμια τους, αλλαξε με του παροχου για δοκιμη η με ενα αλλο, αλλα στην περιπτωση σου δεν νομιζω, δεν εχει λαθη η γραμμη και στο σνρ φαινεται σταθερο, απλα ειπα πιθανους λογους


Οκ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Με την σύνδεση pstn τι παιζει; Νομίζω τέτοια έχω.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Με την σύνδεση pstn τι παιζει; Νομίζω τέτοια έχω.


Πάρε τηλέφωνο το τεχνικό τμήμα να ρωτήσεις για την χαμηλή ταχύτητα και ζήτησε και αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού για να πάρεις και καινούργιο modem.  
Για την σύνδεση τι εννοείς;;

----------


## camp3on

Οκ αυτό θα κάνω.Η σύνδεση που έχω είναι ADSL2+ σωστά;

----------


## sweet dreams

Ναι, έχεις ζητήσει εσύ να είσαι σε FastPath;;;

----------


## babis3g

> Οκ αυτό θα κάνω.Η σύνδεση που έχω είναι ADSL2+ σωστά;


τσεκαρε το μεσα στο μοντεμ πρεπει να το λεει, στη φωτο που εβαλες δεν το λεει, ισως καπου αλλου, αν δεν το λεει ρωτα τον οτε οταν τον παρεις τηλεφωνο σε modulation εχει κλειδωσει η γραμμη ... αλλα κανονικα ναι adsl2+ πρεπει να ειναι

Το φαστ το βαζει ο παρχος συνηθως απο default στις περισσοτερες συνδεσεις

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το φαστ το βαζει ο παρχος συνηθως απο default στις περισσοτερες συνδεσεις


default FastPath;;  :Thinking:  τον συμφέρει τον πάροχο να δίνει μικρότερη ταχύτητα και μπορεί και σε άσχημες συνθήκες αστάθεια, λάθη, κ.λ.π.;;;

----------


## babis3g

ναι σε adsl στις καινουριες συνδεσεις δινει σνρ 9 με φαστ απο οσο γνωριζω και μου ετυχε οταν εκανα αναβθμηση απο 4 σε 24 (υποτιθεται η γραμμη δεν εχει προβλημα)

----------


## sweet dreams

Περίεργο πάντως μου φαίνεται με όλο αυτόν τον ανταγωνισμό στις ταχύτητες και τα προβλήματα με τις παρεμβολές στις γραμμές και το χάλια δίκτυο να σε βάζουν από την αρχή και χωρίς να το ζητήσεις σε FastPath  :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

Έχεις πολύ θόρυβο στη γραμμή και παρά τη μικρή απόσταση δεν συγχρονίζει ο router παραπάνω.
Ξεκίνα από εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ανεμητή για να δεις το δικό σου κομμάτι πριν δηλώσεις βλάβη.

----------


## babis3g

ναι το ειδα στο upsteam ενα μεγαλο νουμερο (μαλλον αυτο εννοεις) αλλα για bug μου φανηκε (μπορει και να μην ειναι) γιατι το εχω δει και σε αλλους
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...47#post1601047
και ναι καλο ειναι ενας ελενχος στην καλωδιωση πριν παρει τηλεφωνο για να ειναι οκ απο την μερια του

----------


## yiapap

> ναι το ειδα στο upsteam ενα μεγαλο νουμερο (μαλλον αυτο εννοεις) αλλα για bug μου φανηκε (μπορει και να μην ειναι) γιατι το εχω δει και σε αλλους
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...47#post1601047
> και ναι καλο ειναι ενας ελενχος στην καλωδιωση πριν παρει τηλεφωνο για να ειναι οκ απο την μερια του


Στο upstream είναι bug. Στο downstream είναι 9dB = πολύ χαμηλό για 7dB attenuation και συγχρονισμό στα 14Mbps. Έπρεπε να είναι κοντά στα 20!

<edit>
"Πολύ θόρυβος"==> χαμηλό SNR + χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (που κρατάει το SNR στο επιθυμητό επιπεδο)

----------


## victoras21

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα μου έκανε τρις αποσυνδέσεις μέσα σε 2 ώρες, από ταχύτητα 10.254 σε 3.250 . 
Και μόλις τους πείρα μου είπανε ότι θα φταίει κάτι από εμενα. Οποτε μου ανεβάσει το SNR σε 11.2db από 6db. 
Έχω κάνει εξωτερική εγκατάσταση γιατί μου έλεγε ότι φταίει οι εσωτερική μου εκγατάσταση. 
Και μου λένε ότι η γραμμή σου είναι πεντακάθαρη και δεν ξέρει γιατί το κάνει αυτό με τις "αποσεδνεσεις". Για 'υτο μου ανέβασαν το SNR. 
Αυτά προ στο παρόν και να μια φωτογραφία από τα στατιστικά μου τωρινά.

----------


## babis3g

κανε ελενχο στην εγκατασταση σου για αρχη στο λινκ που εδωε ο MOD πιο πανω για τον αλλο φιλο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5867042

----------


## apos2014

Παλιο το θεμα αλλα δειτε λιγα τα στατιστικα μου ! πιστευω καλα ειναι!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι απλώς καλά, αλλά εξαιρετικά!

----------


## Godian

> Παλιο το θεμα αλλα δειτε λιγα τα στατιστικα μου ! πιστευω καλα ειναι!!!


Πλάκα κάνεις;;;  εγώ με 17.5 θόρυβο γραμμής κλειδώνω στα 11
Αλλά είναι σε πυκνοκατοικημενη περιοχή

----------


## iokastis

να ρωτησω κι'εγω η θα με παρετε στο κυνηγι;;;;  :ROFL: 
System Running Time: 1Day(s) 16:05:22
Internet Up Time: 1Day(s) 16:04:54 

Statistics -- xDSL 
Mode: ADSL_2plus   
Traffic Type: ATM 
Status: Up 
Link Power State: L0   
Downstream Upstream 
Line Coding(Trellis): On On 
SNR Margin (0.1 dB): 2 149 
Attenuation (0.1 dB): 125 70 
Output Power (0.1 dBm): 187 121 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 24192 1171 

Path 0   Path 1      
Downstream Upstream Downstream Upstream 
Rate (Kbps): 24232 1023 0 0   
MSGc (# of bytes in overhead channel message): 58 11 0 0 
B (# of bytes in Mux Data Frame): 254 63 0 0 
M (# of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame): 1 1 0 0 
T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes): 3 2 0 0 
R (# of check bytes in FEC Data Frame): 0 0 0 0 
S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length): 0.3363 1.9844 0.0 0.0 
L (# of bits in PMD Data Frame): 6066 258 0 0 
D (interleaver depth): 1 1 0 0 
Delay (msec): 0 0 0.0 0.0 
INP (DMT symbol): 0.00 0.00 0.0 0.0  
Super Frames: 0 0 0 0 
Super Frame Errors: 11604 0 0 0 
RS Words: 0 3260381 0 0 
RS Correctable Errors: 0 0 0 0 
RS Uncorrectable Errors: 0 0 0 0   
HEC Errors: 3266 0 0 0 
OCD Errors: 7 0 0 0 
LCD Errors: 7 0 0 0 
Total Cells: 3931823288 347559721 0 0 
Data Cells: 88727360 4737758 0 0 
Bit Errors: 0 0 0 0   
Total ES: 7653 0   
Total SES: 0 0 
Total UAS: 4 4 

χρονια πολλα παιδια :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχεις κατεβάσει μόνος σου το SNR;;

----------


## iokastis

ναι το μαμισιο είναι στα 8 db

----------


## sweet dreams

To θέμα είναι πόσο είχες χωρίς πείραγμα, τώρα τι να σχολιάσουμε;; απλά να σου πούμε ότι είναι εντάξει η γραμμή σου;;  :Thinking: 

Γεμίζουμε τα νήματα με άχρηστα posts.

----------


## babis3g

Mε attenuation 12,5 επρεπε να εχεις κοντα αυτη τη ταχυτητα χωρις να πειραξεις το snr

----------


## iokastis

αμαν βρε κακε λιγο πλακα ειπα να κανω και μ'επιασες απ'το γιακα :Razz:   παντως με το μαμισιο κλειδωνει στα 19500 kbps ..είναι πολύ καλη γραμμη..δοκιμασα και τα δυο προφιλ και τα αποτελέσματα είναι εξαιρετικα.ενα θεματακι με αποσυνδεσεις ειχε το tp link αλλα μετα από ένα ποστ φιλου που παρεπεμπε σε link για το ιδιο ζητημα και αυτό το θεμα λυθηκε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Mε attenuation 12,5 επρεπε να εχεις κοντα αυτη τη ταχυτητα χωρις να πειραξεις το snr


 19,5 ειχε με το snr στα 8 db

----------


## cranky

> To θέμα είναι πόσο είχες χωρίς πείραγμα, τώρα τι να σχολιάσουμε;; απλά να σου πούμε ότι είναι εντάξει η γραμμή σου;; 
> 
> Γεμίζουμε τα νήματα με άχρηστα posts.


Γιατί άχρηστο πόστ ;
Επειδή ζητάει γνώμη με τις τωρινές ρυθμίσεις ;

Κι' εγώ το έχω κατεβάσει, δεν δικαιούμαι να γράφω ;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Γιατί άχρηστο πόστ ;
> Επειδή ζητάει γνώμη με τις τωρινές ρυθμίσεις ;
> 
> Κι' εγώ το έχω κατεβάσει, δεν δικαιούμαι να γράφω ;


Eίναι άχρηστο, το λέει και μόνος του ότι κάνει πλάκα.



> αμαν βρε κακε *λιγο πλακα ειπα να κανω* και μ'επιασες απ'το γιακα


Με αυτό 


> Rate (Kbps): 24232 1023 0 0


 το Rate τι απάντηση δηλαδή περιμένει;;

----------


## cranky

> Eίναι άχρηστο, το λέει και μόνος του ότι κάνει πλάκα.


Το είπε αφού τον αγρίεψες.




> Με αυτό  το Rate τι απάντηση δηλαδή περιμένει;;


Δεν ξέρω.
Σ' εμένα, τί θα απαντούσες, μ' αυτό το rate ;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν ξέρω.
> Σ' εμένα, τί θα απαντούσες, μ' αυτό το rate ;


Ότι ρωτάς για να μας κάνεις πλάκα, αφού την έχεις τερματίσει την γραμμή, γιατί άλλο θα ρωτάς;;  :Thinking:

----------


## iokastis

καλημερα :Smile: κακως 'μαλωνετε' για κατι που δεν αξιζει..παντως εγραψα "πλακα" γιατι ειδα ότι ο φιλος μας ψιλονευριασε.εχω ανεβασει στατιστικα για να ρωτησω και άλλες φορες.το εκανα γιατι ηθελα τις γνωμες αλλα κυριως για κατι συγκεκριμενο.εξηγησα ότι ειχα αποσυνδεσεις κάθε 24 ωρες και σε άλλο ποστ οι γνωμες τοτε ηταν(όχι ολες) ότι η αιτια είναι αυτό το "τερματισμα"..προσφατα και χαρη σε άλλο φιλο ανακαλυψα ότι αυτό δεν ισχυει.θελησα να το μοιραστω κι'επειδη το εδω ποστ 'μιλαει' για στατιστικα το εκανα κι'εδω.αν αυτό είναι λαθος σας ζητω συγνωμη και το λεω εντελως καλοπιστα.  :One thumb up: 

εδώ η κουβεντα και η λυση στο ζητημα που αντιμετωπιζα https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...λιο/page47

----------


## sweet dreams

> καλημερακακως 'μαλωνετε' για κατι που δεν αξιζει..παντως εγραψα "πλακα" γιατι ειδα ότι ο φιλος μας ψιλονευριασε.εχω ανεβασει στατιστικα για να ρωτησω και άλλες φορες.το εκανα γιατι ηθελα τις γνωμες αλλα κυριως για κατι συγκεκριμενο.εξηγησα ότι ειχα αποσυνδεσεις κάθε 24 ωρες και σε άλλο ποστ οι γνωμες τοτε ηταν(όχι ολες) ότι η αιτια είναι αυτό το "τερματισμα"..προσφατα και χαρη σε άλλο φιλο ανακαλυψα ότι αυτό δεν ισχυει.θελησα να το μοιραστω κι'επειδη το εδω ποστ 'μιλαει' για στατιστικα το εκανα κι'εδω.αν αυτό είναι λαθος σας ζητω συγνωμη και το λεω εντελως καλοπιστα.


Oύτε μαλώνουμε και σίγουρα δεν "ψιλονευρίασα", όπως λες, ξέρεις από μόνος σου ότι έχεις καλή γραμμή, το λες και παρακάτω στο post #852, οπότε απλά σου έγραψα ότι τέτοιες ερωτήσεις είναι άχρηστες και γεμίζουν τα νήματα, είναι απλά τα πράγματα, μην τα περιπλέκουμε χωρίς λόγο.  :Smile: 
Θα μπει κάποιος άλλος που έχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα για να διαβάσει το νήμα και θα χάνει την ώρα του διαβάζοντας post με κάποιον που ρωτάει αν είναι καλή η γραμμή του που πιάνει τερματισμένο 24αρι.

----------


## iokastis

> Oύτε μαλώνουμε και σίγουρα δεν "ψιλονευρίασα", όπως λες, ξέρεις από μόνος σου ότι έχεις καλή γραμμή, το λες και παρακάτω στο post #852, οπότε απλά σου έγραψα ότι τέτοιες ερωτήσεις είναι άχρηστες και γεμίζουν τα νήματα, είναι απλά τα πράγματα, μην τα περιπλέκουμε χωρίς λόγο. 
> Θα μπει κάποιος άλλος που έχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα για να διαβάσει το νήμα και θα χάνει την ώρα του διαβάζοντας post με κάποιον που ρωτάει αν είναι καλή η γραμμή του που πιάνει τερματισμένο 24αρι.


κατανοητο,απλα αν μπει και καποιος με το ζητημα που αντιμετωτιζα να μαθει ότι υπαρχει λυση..  :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

> 19,5 ειχε με το snr στα 8 db


καλα ειναι, ευχαριστω

----------


## balander

Εβαλα στο χωριο μου adsl και βλεπω πως κλειδωνει στα 11250 με 17,5 att. Εβγαλα απο την πριζα του ΟΤΕ το πυκνωτακι και παλι κλειδωνει ακριβως στα ιδια. Αλλαξα πριζα ΟΤΕ και παλι κλειδωνει ακριβως στα ιδια με μεγιστο τα 11500. 

Πολυ λιγο δεν ειναι; ΤΙ λετε;

----------


## YAziDis

Πόσταρε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Πόσο SNR έχεις;

----------


## balander

> Πόσταρε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Πόσο SNR έχεις;


8.5 με 17,5att. Λετε να με κλειδωσαν σε προφιλ;

----------


## divinitygr

Με 17.5 η μεγιστη θεωριτικη ειναι 21.34mb και απεχεις ~ 1231 μετρα απο ΑΚ.
Ισως κλειδωνεις σε adsl και οχι σε adsl2+

----------


## nino1908

Καλησπέρα.μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει με αυτά τα στατιστικά το μέγιστο που κλειδώνει η γραμμή μου vodafone? Ευχαριστώ

snr 7up 6 down
line atte.15up 20.2 down

current rate 934 up 11818 down

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα.μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει με αυτά τα στατιστικά το μέγιστο που κλειδώνει η γραμμή μου vodafone? Ευχαριστώ


Θεωρητικά μπορεί να πάει μέχρι 19~20, αν θέλεις να το ψάξεις θα πρέπει να κάνεις έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης, αν μπορείς και για πιο σίγουρα ξεκίνα από τον κατανεμητή.

----------


## nino1908

Από το 2011 σε όποια εταιρεία ήμουν είχα περίπου 15.000 πριν κάποιες μέρες έπεσε στα 11.Πήρα τηλ την Vodafone μου λένε ότι βλέπουμε την πτώση στην γραμμή μου το έδωσαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ. Ήρθε συνεργείο  τους αναφέρουν πρόβλημα στον διακλαδωτη το διόρθωσαν αλλά άφησαν τα καλώδια μου στον αέρα με αποτέλεσμα μερικές μέρες δεν είχα τίποτα γιατί είναι δουλειά της Vodafone να τα συνδέσει. Σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός έγινε η σύνδεση αλλά τα στατιστικά μου είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια με την στιγμή που έδωσα την βλάβη. Το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι τα 2,3 mbps που έχασα αλλά από την στιγμή που λένε ότι το διόρθωσαν και το πρόβλημα παραμένει μάλλον κάποιος μας δουλεύει.

----------


## sweet dreams

Mόνο με δικό σου έλεγχο στον κατανεμητή μπορείς να ξέρεις τι γίνεται, αν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις μένεις με τις "διορθώσεις" των τεχνικών.

----------


## balander

Γιατι γραφει οτι η γραμμη μπορει να παει 20+ και κλειδωνει στα 13;

----------


## divinitygr

@balander παρτους τηλεφωνο και πες τους το

----------


## balander

> @balander παρτους τηλεφωνο και πες τους το


τους ειχα παρει, μου λεει να δηλωσουμε βλαβη και οτι οι γυρω συνδεσεις ειναι καλυτερες απο εμενα κτλ... δηλωνει βλαβη και βλεπω οτι την εκλεισαν μονοι τους..

Μου φενεται οτι βαριουνται να ερθουν και σου λενε "παλι καλα εισαι μην παραπονιεσαι"...  :No no: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ολα καλα. Τελικα με ειχαν σε προφιλ και τωρα το εκαναν ελευθερο και κλειδωνει στα 20mbps  :Smile:  Μωρε μπραβο!  :Smile:

----------


## iokastis

> τους ειχα παρει, μου λεει να δηλωσουμε βλαβη και οτι οι γυρω συνδεσεις ειναι καλυτερες απο εμενα κτλ... δηλωνει βλαβη και βλεπω οτι την εκλεισαν μονοι τους..
> 
> Μου φενεται οτι βαριουνται να ερθουν και σου λενε "παλι καλα εισαι μην παραπονιεσαι"... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ολα καλα. Τελικα με ειχαν σε προφιλ και τωρα το εκαναν ελευθερο και κλειδωνει στα 20mbps  Μωρε μπραβο!


σε διαβαζω και αναρωτιέμαι ποσα posts θα γλυτώναμε αν ο/οι παροχοι μας εκαναν τα αυτονόητα..χαιρομαι που λυθηκε το θεμα σου :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## YAziDis

Σκέψου πόσα γλυτώνουν από πελάτες που δε γνωρίζουν έστω και τα στοιχειώδη οπότε ούτε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο ούτε κάνουν τίποτα. Από συμφόρηση δικτύου μέχρι και το να γλυτώνουν IP βάζοντας πολλούς πίσω από ΝΑΤ. Δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο το "Τόσα πιάνει η περιοχή σας" και γενικά τις κασέτες που τους βάζουν να λένε όταν παίρνει κάποιος τηλέφωνο.

----------


## NinjaMiltos

> Από συμφόρηση δικτύου μέχρι και το να γλυτώνουν IP βάζοντας πολλούς πίσω από ΝΑΤ.


Το πρόβλημα με τις IPv4 διευθύνσεις υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια παγκοσμίως.
Ήταν θέμα χρόνου πότε θα βλέπαμε CG-NAT ή/και lw4o6 και εδώ.

----------


## YAziDis

> Το πρόβλημα με τις IPv4 διευθύνσεις υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια παγκοσμίως.
> Ήταν θέμα χρόνου πότε θα βλέπαμε CG-NAT ή/και lw4o6 και εδώ.


Μαζί σου! Το δικό μου point όμως είναι πως αν δεν τους πάρεις ο ίδιος τηλέφωνο είτε για να παραπονεθείς, είτε για να ζητήσεις κάτι, και φυσικά θα πρέπει να πέσεις σε άτομο που γνωρίζει τι κάνει και τι του λες, τότε δε θα γίνει κάτι.

----------


## Artyw

Αγαπητοί,
Θα ήθελα μια γνώμη για τις ταχύτητες που πιάνω. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι το upload, που κινείται γύρω στο 400kbps και είναι απελπιστικά αργό…

Είμαι σε Wind, στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων (Αθήνα)

Upstream / Downstream

Current Rate(kbps) 	1018 / 11965
Max Rate(kbps) 	1040 / 13224
SNR Margin(dB) 	10.4 / 9.4
Line Attenuation(dB) 	11.4 / 18.5
Errors(pkts) 	0 / 1106

----------


## YAziDis

Συγχρονίζει μια χαρά το upload σου. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις πρόβλημα;

----------


## Artyw

Ευχαριστώ που το κοίταξες @YAziDis
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν πλησιάζει καν την ταχύτητα κλειδώματος το upload, και αυτό συμβαίνει με εμφανή αποτελέσματα περίπου δυο μήνες.
Ίσως οφείλεται σε throttling από την πλευρά του παρόχου, ή απλά τόσο τραβάνε οι γραμμές της περιοχής;

----------


## sweet dreams

Μιλάς για την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που βλέπεις μέσα στο μενού του ρούτερ και αυτό που βλέπεις όταν κάνεις Speedtest;;

----------


## YAziDis

Ο πιο σωστος τροπος ειναι ειτε να δοκιμασεις με ενα καλο τορρεντ, ή με το να ανεβασεις ενα αρχειο σε καποιον ftp. Προφανως ολα αυτα με συνδεση με καλωδιο. Throttling στο upload δεν εχω ξανα ακουσει.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε ενα αλλο φιλτρο

----------


## djtutis

Καλησπέρα. Εδώ τους τελευταίους 6-8 μήνες έχω αρκετά χαμηλή ταχύτητα σε αντίθεση με πριν όπου από κλείδωνα 18 με Cosmote και πριν ένα χρόνο με wind κλείδωνα 21. Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου είναι τα παρακάτω:
Link Status Up
Modulation Type ADSL_2plus
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 1023/12171 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 1051/12300 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 11/8.2 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 9.9/16.5 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 12.4/19.7 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Fast
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/0 symbols
Profile N/A
LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/12
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0

Τι μπορώ να κάνω να έχω την παλιά ταχύτητα; Παίρνοντας τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτήσω μέγιστη ταχύτητα στην περιοχή μου σε VDLS με ενημέρωσαν ότι είναι στα 21 Mbps ενώ όταν τους είπα ότι σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω την γραμμή μου σε vdsl μου είπαν 30. Το θέμα είναι για 21 Mbps ταχύτητα δεν τα δίνω τα χρήματα που θέλουν αφού αυτή την ταχύτητα την είχα πριν 1 χρόνο ήδη. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## sweet dreams

Αν είχες 21 κάποια στιγμή ήσουν πολύ τυχερός γιατί είσαι στο όριο του Calculator.
Aς πούμε ότι είχες κάποτε 21 στην Wind με SNR Margin 6, πήγες στο ΟΤΕ με SNR Margin 8 οπότε έπεσες και σε συγχρονισμό.
Αυτά λογικά θα τα είχες σε interleaved προφίλ, τώρα πήγες σε FastPath και έχασες και από εκεί γύρω στα 2 Μbps.
Έχουν πέσει τώρα πλέον οι γραμμές VDSL στο δίκτυο και λόγω του crosstalk πέφτει και ο συγχρονισμός στις ADSL.

Έχεις κάνει έλεγχο στον κατανεμητή σου τι ταχύτητα έχεις εκεί;;

----------


## bill27

Καλημερα,παιδια για 6 ημερες uptime πως τα βλεπετε τα στατιστικα και τα errors?Με ενα παλιο ρουτερ netfaster κλειδωνω 15+ αλλα με το zte h267a που εχω τωρα πανω κλειδωνω μαξ 14mbps,θα μπορουσα να κλειδωσω παραπανω ??Απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει το zte κλειδωνει λιγοτερο αλλα κρατα ποιο σταθερη την γραμμη..

----------


## sweet dreams

Θα μπορούσες και παραπάνω αλλά θα πρέπει να κάνεις έλεγχο στον κατανεμητή. Αν δεις κι' εκεί τα ίδια σημαίνει ότι έχουν φορτωθεί οι γραμμές από τις VDSL συνδέσεις.
Τα λάθη για τόσες μέρες είναι εντάξει.

----------


## alexpen

Να παραθέσω κι εγω στατιστικά γραμμης.
Απο Λαρισα κεντρο (Κυπρου).

----------


## sweet dreams

Με το Line Attenuation(Down) που έχεις θα έπρεπε θεωρητικά να τερματίζεις την γραμμή.
Αν μετά από επανεκκίνηση έχεις ακριβώς τις ίδιες τιμές σημαίνει ότι σε έχουν βάλει σε κλειδωμένο προφίλ, είχες προβλήματα και δήλωσες βλάβη παλιότερα;;
Έχεις κάνει έλεγχο καλωδίωσης και συνδεσμολογίας στις πρίζες;;
Επίσης αν ξεκαθαρίσεις με το προφίλ και η γραμμή σου είναι σταθερή να ζητήσεις να σου κατεβάσουν το SNR Margin στο 6.

----------


## geoavlonitis

> Να παραθέσω κι εγω στατιστικά γραμμης.
> Απο Λαρισα κεντρο (Κυπρου).


Μήπως έχει κλειδώσει σε G.DMT;
Αν όχι, η ταχύτητα αυτή είναι απαράδεκτη!

----------


## alexpen

Ειναι όντως χάλια παιδιά η ταχύτητα και γενικα η εμπειρία χρήσης. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα μπορούσα να ελεγξω την καλωδίωση κι επίσης δεν εχω ιδεα γιατί με εχουν σε τοσο χαλια ταχύτητα. Θεωρείτε οτι θα έπρεπε να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους?

- - - Updated - - -

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις παρατηρήσεις σου. Θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω μαζι τους από αυριο.

- - - Updated - - -

Παραθετω και ενα σκρηνσοτ μετα απο επανεκκίνηση. Όντως οι τιμες ειναι σχεδόν ιδιες. Οχι, δεν εχω κανει ποτέ δήλωση βλάβης.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Μήπως το router κλειδώνει σε κανα G.DMT ή ADSL2?? Γιατί αυτές οι ταχύτητες είναι απαράδεκτες για ADSL2 PLUS. Επειδή όπως καταλαβαίνω από το interface μάλλον έχεις το TP-LINK TD-W8961N, αν δεν συγχρονίζει σε ADSL2 PLUS, πήγαινε στο μενού Advanced Setup -> ADSL και επίλεξε ADSL2+ και ANNEX A στα πεδία που εμφανίζει. Κάνε save και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα. Σε άλλη περίπτωση μίλα με τον πάροχο.

----------


## alexpen

Έκανα τις αλλαγες που μου ειπες. Τα αποτελέσματα τα ιδια.
Επίσης επικοινώνησα μαζι τους και μου ειπαν οτι συμφωνα με αυτούς εαν ειναι πανω απο 8.1k ειναι γι αυτούς οκ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έκανα τις αλλαγες που μου ειπες. Τα αποτελέσματα τα ιδια.
> Επίσης επικοινώνησα μαζι τους και μου ειπαν οτι συμφωνα με αυτούς εαν ειναι πανω απο 8.1k ειναι γι αυτούς οκ...


Ρώτησες αν έχουν το προφίλ ελεύθερο έως 24 και όσο πιάσεις; 
Ζήτησες 6αρι noise margin; Δεν το βλέπω στην εικόνα.. 9 έχεις.. 
Ακόμα πες τους να κλειδώσουν το modulation σε ADSL2+ μόνο στη πόρτα.. Αν δεν συγχρονίζεις μετά ίσως φταίει το ρουτερ σου.. Κάνε reset από το κουμπάκι πίσω.. Αλήθεια άλλο ρουτερ δοκίμασες;  :Thinking: 
Άσε το τι είναι οκ για αυτούς, με την απόσταση που έχεις έπρεπε να έχεις παραπάνω.. Μη σου πω και τα διπλά.. 
Πάρε πάλι.. Αν όντως έκανες ότι σου είπαν τα παιδιά να κάνεις.. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ.. Αλλά και στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση..  :Wink:  
Αν δεν συγκινείται αφού τα έχεις κάνει σωστά, άρχισε να ζητάς αλλαγή πόρτας η και ζεύγους ακόμα..

----------


## alexpen

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Ναι, τα ζητησα ολα αυτα. Υποτίθεται ότι θα "προσπαθούσε" αλλά προφανώς δεν έκανε κατι. Μονο μια αποσύνδεση κατάλαβα.
Θα τους ενοχλησω σίγουρα και αυριο.
Τί εννοείς με την καλωδίωση?
Δυστυχώς δεν εχω αλλο μόντεμ για να δοκιμασω.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Ναι, τα ζητησα ολα αυτα. Υποτίθεται ότι θα "προσπαθούσε" αλλά προφανώς δεν έκανε κατι. Μονο μια αποσύνδεση κατάλαβα.
> Θα τους ενοχλησω σίγουρα και αυριο.
> Τί εννοείς με την καλωδίωση?
> Δυστυχώς δεν εχω αλλο μόντεμ για να δοκιμασω.


Τα στατιστικά στο προφίλ σου (22.791 /1.021) παλιά να υποθέσω; Τώρα τα πρόσεξα.. 
Forthnet είσαι ακόμα σωστά; 
Κοντά σε αυτά έπρεπε να είσαι θεωρώ.. Και όχι κάτω από 15-18.. 

Όσο για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση κάνε το εξής.. 
Βγάλε όλες τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και δοκίμασε το ρουτερ μόνο του στη κεντρική πρίζα.. Τράβα του και ένα reset αν είναι.. 
Η πρίζα κ τα λοιπά φίλτρα/splitter κλπ είναι σε καλή κατάσταση; Όσο μπορείς να καταλάβεις βέβαια.. 
Και αν μπορείς να πάρεις και μέτρηση στο κατανεμητή καλά θα είναι.. 
Η μέτρηση στο κατανεμητή is a must πάντως αν θες να πιέσεις καταστάσεις.. 

Τώρα παρατήρησα πάνω ότι και το upload σου κάνει κόλπα.. 886/1020.. 
Στη γραμμή που έχεις δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνει αυτό.. 
Μπορεί να έτυχε βέβαια.. 
Με παραξενεύει επίσης και το ίδιο attenuation.. Θεωρητικά έπρεπε να αλλάζουν λίγο.. Το up στις adsl είναι λίγο πιο μικρό.. 

Τσέκαρε όπως είπαμε όσο μπορείς την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.. Αλλιώς ηλεκτρολόγο να σε βοηθήσει γενικά και να συνδέσετε το ρουτερ κατευθείαν στο κατανεμητή μόνο του χωρίς τηλέφωνα πάνω κλπ.. Και αν μπορεί να αποσυνδέσει προσωρινά το ζεύγος που πάει επάνω για να είναι πιο καθαρή η μέτρηση.. Να δείτε πόσο θα συγχρονίσει εκεί το ρουτερ.. Αν πιάσει τα ίδια.. = Πάροχος.. 
Αν συγχρονίσει παραπάνω = Η καλωδίωση σου.. 
Να επαληθεύσεις ότι εσύ είσαι οκ με το κομμάτι σου.. Και μετά πιέζεις..   
Αν έρθουν και βρουν κάτι σε εσένα (κάθετη) παίζει να σε χρεώσουν.. Τώρα αν θες να ρισκάρεις σχετικά με όσα είπαμε πάνω και να πιέσεις όπως κ να έχει.. Αλλάζει.. 

* Και ανανέωνε τα στατιστικά με εικόνα όποτε έχεις κάτι νέο..

----------


## alexpen

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για την αναλυτική επεξήγηση.

Εχεις δίκιο, πρέπει να αλλαξω τα στατιστικά στο προφιλ μου. Εκεινα απο forthnet ειναι προ δεκαετίας, όταν έμενα Ηράκλειο. Τωρα πια ειμαι Λάρισσα, με wind. 

Εχω ελέγξει αυτα που αναφέρεις πάντως και όντως δεν υπάρχει καμμία βελτίωση.

Θα ξανα-προσπαθησω να τους πείσω για καποιο ενδεχόμενο "ξεκλείδωμα" απο κάποιο προφίλ που με εχουν βαλει.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και παλι!

----------


## geoavlonitis

Κέντρο Λάρισας είπες ε;; Πρέπει να πέφτει το crosstalk της αρκούδας εκεί... (crosstalk είναι οι παρεμβολές από τις άλλες συνδέσεις DSL που είναι στο ίδιο καλώδιο με εσένα). Και εγώ σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση με σένα είμαι. Είμαι στο κέντρο της πόλης της Κέρκυρας, πέφτω στο πιο «φίσκα» καφάο, έχω attenuation 13-14 και κλειδώνω στα 11.4Mbps, όπως και σε πολλές γειτονικές συνδέσεις παρατηρώ το ίδιο, τραγικό. Την περίοδο της καραντίνας μάλλον κάποιο μαγαζί είχε κλείσει το ρούτερ του και ανέβηκα 3Mbps μόνο από αυτό... Καταλαβαίνεις τι ζημιά γίνεται, κυρίως από τις VDSL συνδέσεις. Δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι’αυτό. Νομίζω στην Λάρισα υπάρχει FTTH, οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι δηλαδή, αυτή είναι νομίζω η μόνη λύση να δεις καλές ταχύτητες, εκτός από την αλλαγή ζεύγους, που δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα γίνει και δεν είναι εγγύηση πάντα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για την αναλυτική επεξήγηση.
> 
> Εχεις δίκιο, πρέπει να αλλαξω τα στατιστικά στο προφιλ μου. Εκεινα απο forthnet ειναι προ δεκαετίας, όταν έμενα Ηράκλειο. Τωρα πια ειμαι Λάρισσα, με wind. 
> 
> Εχω ελέγξει αυτα που αναφέρεις πάντως και όντως δεν υπάρχει καμμία βελτίωση.
> 
> Θα ξανα-προσπαθησω να τους πείσω για καποιο ενδεχόμενο "ξεκλείδωμα" απο κάποιο προφίλ που με εχουν βαλει.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και παλι!


Πάντως... 
Για το noise margin 6 στη wind θέλει τρόπο, γιατί τα παιδιά στο πρώτο επίπεδο του support δεν μπορούν να το βάλουν.. Μόνο reset και διάγνωση νομίζω μπορούν να κάνουν.. Πονεμένη ιστορία (από μερικές) που μου έσπασε τα νεύρα ολίγον μέχρι να το καταφέρω.. Το δοκίμασα 2 φορές.. Η πρώτη ήταν πιο εύκολη.. Μετά λόγω reset στη πόρτα έπρεπε να το ζητήσω ξανά.. Εκεί με ξετίναξαν.. Ναι ναι ναι αλλά, καμία αλλαγή... Έπρεπε να καταχωρηθεί ως αίτημα καθώς με τα λόγια δεν γινόταν τπτ..  
Πάρε τους και πες τους να το καταχωρήσουν ως αίτημα και επέμεινε να σου έρθει με μήνυμα στο κινητό το αίτημα.. Έτσι θα πέσει η εντολή στο επόμενο επίπεδο, ήτοι στους τεχνικούς & μέσα στη μέρα θα έχει γίνει.. Αλλιώς ότι και να σου λένε μην περιμένεις να δεις noise margin 6.. 
Κατά τ'άλλα όλα καλά μόλις μπήκε.. 
Από περιέργεια είδες μήπως άλλαξε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Κέντρο Λάρισας είπες ε;; Πρέπει να πέφτει το crosstalk της αρκούδας εκεί... (crosstalk είναι οι παρεμβολές από τις άλλες συνδέσεις DSL που είναι στο ίδιο καλώδιο με εσένα). Και εγώ σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση με σένα είμαι. Είμαι στο κέντρο της πόλης της Κέρκυρας, πέφτω στο πιο «φίσκα» καφάο, έχω attenuation 13-14 και κλειδώνω στα 11.4Mbps, όπως και σε πολλές γειτονικές συνδέσεις παρατηρώ το ίδιο, τραγικό. Την περίοδο της καραντίνας μάλλον κάποιο μαγαζί είχε κλείσει το ρούτερ του και ανέβηκα 3Mbps μόνο από αυτό... Καταλαβαίνεις τι ζημιά γίνεται, κυρίως από τις VDSL συνδέσεις. Δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι’αυτό. Νομίζω στην Λάρισα υπάρχει FTTH, οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι δηλαδή, αυτή είναι νομίζω η μόνη λύση να δεις καλές ταχύτητες, εκτός από την αλλαγή ζεύγους, που δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα γίνει και δεν είναι εγγύηση πάντα.


Και εσύ με τέτοια απόσταση η ταχύτητα είναι άουτς..

----------


## alexpen

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως... 
> Για το noise margin 6 στη wind θέλει τρόπο, γιατί τα παιδιά στο πρώτο επίπεδο του support δεν μπορούν να το βάλουν.. Μόνο reset και διάγνωση νομίζω μπορούν να κάνουν.. Πονεμένη ιστορία (από μερικές) που μου έσπασε τα νεύρα ολίγον μέχρι να το καταφέρω.. Το δοκίμασα 2 φορές.. Η πρώτη ήταν πιο εύκολη.. Μετά λόγω reset στη πόρτα έπρεπε να το ζητήσω ξανά.. Εκεί με ξετίναξαν.. Ναι ναι ναι αλλά, καμία αλλαγή... Έπρεπε να καταχωρηθεί ως αίτημα καθώς με τα λόγια δεν γινόταν τπτ..  
> Πάρε τους και πες τους να το καταχωρήσουν ως αίτημα και επέμεινε να σου έρθει με μήνυμα στο κινητό το αίτημα.. Έτσι θα πέσει η εντολή στο επόμενο επίπεδο, ήτοι στους τεχνικούς & μέσα στη μέρα θα έχει γίνει.. Αλλιώς ότι και να σου λένε μην περιμένεις να δεις noise margin 6.. 
> Κατά τ'άλλα όλα καλά μόλις μπήκε.. 
> Από περιέργεια είδες μήπως άλλαξε;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Μετά το σχόλιο σου ήμουν ετοιμος να αποδεχθω την μοιρα μου.
Σημερα, με ολοκληρη την πολη αδεια, οι ταχυτητες μου ειναι τραγικες. Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι ανεξαρτητως ωρας και ημερας, σε speedtests εχω συνεχεια τα ιδια, χαλια, αποτελεσματα.
Εκανα λοιπον και μια δοκιμη, συνδεθηκα με το ρουτερ φιλης που μενει 2 οροφους πιο κατω, επισης με adsl αλλα με vodafone. Ενδεικτικα και μονο θα πω οτι τα speedtests μου δινουν max 4mbps ενω με το δικτυο της φιλης, πιανει 20!
Νομιζω οτι οι κυριοι της wind απλα με περιπαιζουν.

----------


## jkoukos

> Εχω ελέγξει αυτα που αναφέρεις πάντως και όντως δεν υπάρχει καμμία βελτίωση.


Έχει κάνει αυτόν τον έλεγχο και αν ναι, τι συγχρονισμό είχες;

----------


## alexpen

> Έχει κάνει αυτόν τον έλεγχο και αν ναι, τι συγχρονισμό είχες;


Οχι. Δυστυχως δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να το κανω. Επισης ειναι σε αρκετα δυσποσιτο σημειο ο κατανεμητης της οικοδομης. Ζητησα κλειδωμα σε 6 του snr το οποιο και μου εκανε ο ευγενεστατος εκπροσωπος της τεχν. υποστηριξης της wind μολις τωρα. Καμμια βελτιωση παρ'ολα αυτα. Συμφωνησαμε σε επισκεψη απο τεχνικο. Ελπιζω να ειναι το ρουτερ ή καποια κακοτεχνια που να διορθωνεται ευκολα. Αλλιως, μαλλον θα παω για ακυρωση, ανεξαρτητου κοστους. Μου ειναι σχεδον αχρηστη μια τετοια γραμμη.

----------


## badweed

> Οχι. Δυστυχως δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να το κανω. Επισης ειναι σε αρκετα δυσποσιτο σημειο ο κατανεμητης της οικοδομης. Ζητησα κλειδωμα σε 6 του snr το οποιο και μου εκανε ο ευγενεστατος εκπροσωπος της τεχν. υποστηριξης της wind μολις τωρα. Καμμια βελτιωση παρ'ολα αυτα. Συμφωνησαμε σε επισκεψη απο τεχνικο. Ελπιζω να ειναι το ρουτερ ή καποια κακοτεχνια που να διορθωνεται ευκολα. Αλλιως, μαλλον θα παω για ακυρωση, ανεξαρτητου κοστους. Μου ειναι σχεδον αχρηστη μια τετοια γραμμη.


αμα εχεις προβλημα στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση  , δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει η wind

----------


## alexpen

> αμα εχεις προβλημα στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση  , δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει η wind


Ναι, απλά ίσως έτσι αποκλείσω το γεγονός οτι δεν φταίει η wind και προσπαθήσω να λυσω το πρόβλημα. Ειναι ενοικιαζόμενο το διαμέρισμα και καινούρια η σύνδεση, οπότε εαν η εγκατάσταση ειναι το πρόβλημα θα ζητήσω απο τον ιδιοκτήτη να προσπαθήσει να το επιλύσει.
Η επόμενη λύση που σκέφτομαι, και μετανιώνω που δεν το εκανα εξ' αρχής ειναι cosmote με speedbooster...

Τέλος, παραθέτω τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου μετα την εκ νεου επικοινωνία μου με το τεχνικό τμήμα της wind.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τον έλεγχο στο κατανεμητή νομίζω ότι τον έχουμε πει από την αρχή ότι χρειάζεται.. 
Δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί με το ενοίκιο.. Αλλά προσπάθησε να μιλήσεις με τον ιδιοκτήτη και το πιθανό πρόβλημα με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση ώστε να στείλει ηλεκτρολόγο για έλεγχο.. Δε θα πάρει και καμιά περιουσία για ένα έλεγχο.. Σαν πρώτο βήμα.. Θα καρφώσετε το ρουτερ κατευθείαν στο κατανεμητή, θα δώσετε ρεύμα στο ρουτερ και θα δείτε ταχύτητα.. Πρόσεξε μόνο να έχει τζιτζίκι ο ηλεκτρολόγος, ήτοι γεννήτρια τόνου ώστε να βρει το ζεύγος.. Από εκεί θα φανεί που είναι το θέμα.. 
Η ζήτησε ευγενικά από τον πάροχο να στείλει τεχνικό με analyzer να σου μετρήσει κάτω ώστε να ξέρεις αν πρέπει να κοιτάξεις την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση μετά.. Είναι δύσκολο, αλλά ο επιμένων νικά.. Υπομονή.. 
Αν η γειτόνισσα είναι κοντά στα 20, κάτι ανάλογο έπρεπε να πιάνεις και εσύ.. 
Ψάξε όμως πρώτα το πάνω.... 
Στατιστικά από voda μπορούμε να έχουμε; 192.168.2.1 Ποιο ρουτερ έχει; 
Αν μπορεί να στο δανείσει για 5' να δεις σε εσένα πόσο θα πιάσει.. Η να δοκιμάσεις σε αυτή το δικό σου ρουτερ..  :Smile:  
Ανέβηκε λίγο με το 6αρι σνρ.. Αλλά εντάξει, πόσο παραπάνω να πάει στη τωρινή φάση.. 
Μου κάνουν εντύπωση πάντως τα μηδενικά crc... Φαίνεται να είναι καλή η γραμμή Η υπερβολικά περιορισμένη από πλευρά ταχύτητας.. 
Τέλος, αν αλλάξεις πάροχο δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι η σταθερή θα πάει και καλύτερα.. Είναι ανάλογα που είναι το θέμα.. 
Στη πόρτα του dslam, στο χαλκό, σε εσένα; Θέλει ψάξιμο.. Όχι βιαστικές κινήσεις..

----------


## geoavlonitis

Είναι όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση, που η γραμμή μου είναι βράχος κυριολεκτικά. Και από τη στιγμή που το upload του είναι άψογο, πάει να πει ότι δεν έχει κάποιο σοβαρό καλωδιακό πρόβλημα. Απλώς το καλώδιό του από κάπου δέχεται ισχυρή παρεμβολή, από πού όμως μόνο με δοκιμές μπορεί να το διαπιστώσει... Αυτό το POWER 0.0dB στο down πάντως είναι γνωστό bug των Infineon DSLAM, το είχα και εγώ στο παλιό μου σπίτι που έπεφτα σε Infineon. Εγώ πώς είμαι σε Wind και Broadcom τώρα, μετά τη μεταφορά γραμμής (στο ίδιο Α/Κ) δεν ξέρω, τυχερό μάλλον.

----------


## GregoirX23

Στο α.κ που πέφτω εγώ η wind έχει broadcom.. 
Στο εξοχικό που έχει βάλει έξω καμπίνα για adsl μόνο έχει infineon.. 
Είναι ανάλογα τη περίπτωση.. 
Για το bug όπως το λες είναι.. Τα infineon γενικά κλειδώνουν κ πιο ψηλά.. Κάπου σε κάποιο νήμα είχα διαβάσει ότι είναι υπερχρονισμένα.. 
Στο πρόβλημα του ανθρώπου πάνω, δε νομίζω να είναι θέμα παρεμβολής η περίπτωση του πάντως.. Αλλά θα δείξει..

----------


## alexpen

Καλησπερα και παλι σε ολους παιδια.
Αρχικα, να σας ευχαριστησω και παλι ολους που αφιερωνετε χρονο και κοπο να μου απαντατε.
Σημερα το πρωι ηρθε ο τεχνικος. Πολυ ευγενικο και εξυπηρετικο το παιδι. Μου εκανε ολα τα "χατιρια". Κουμπωσε δικο του ρουτερ εδω, τα ιδια. Μετρησε απευθειας κατω, στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας και μετρησε λιγο υψηλοτερα απ'οτι κλειδωνω εδω (800 kbps διαφορα κατω με πανω). Οποτε μου πε οτι δυστυχως δεν μπορει να γινει κατι. Ακομα μου πε και να επιμεινω και να καλεσουν τον τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ για "αντιπαραθεση" με αυτον (Wind), παλι μαλλον δεν θα γινει κατι, γιατι συμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ η γραμμη θα ειναι "ενταξει". Το μονο που μου προτεινε, ειναι να επιμεινω για 50αρα, που αν και μου την αρνηθηκαν ως μη διαθεσιμη, αν επιμεινω θα μου την κανουν, με αποτελεσμα ελαφρως καλυτερη ταχυτητα.. Τί να πω παιδια, θα τα παρατησω και θα ελπιζω να περασει καποια στιγμη το ιδιοκτητο οπτικων ινων, που υλοποιει στην Λαρισα η wind και λογικα θα περασει κι απο εδω καποια στιγμη.
Και παλι σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια, ειλικρινα!

----------


## geoavlonitis

Υπομονή... για το FTTH, αν και εκεί στο κέντρο της Λάρισας που είσαι πρέπει να υπάρχει, γιατί δεν κάνεις μια έρευνα επί αυτού;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπερα και παλι σε ολους παιδια.
> Αρχικα, να σας ευχαριστησω και παλι ολους που αφιερωνετε χρονο και κοπο να μου απαντατε.
> Σημερα το πρωι ηρθε ο τεχνικος. Πολυ ευγενικο και εξυπηρετικο το παιδι. Μου εκανε ολα τα "χατιρια". Κουμπωσε δικο του ρουτερ εδω, τα ιδια. Μετρησε απευθειας κατω, στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας και μετρησε λιγο υψηλοτερα απ'οτι κλειδωνω εδω (800 kbps διαφορα κατω με πανω). Οποτε μου πε οτι δυστυχως δεν μπορει να γινει κατι. Ακομα μου πε και να επιμεινω και να καλεσουν τον τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ για "αντιπαραθεση" με αυτον (Wind), παλι μαλλον δεν θα γινει κατι, γιατι συμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ η γραμμη θα ειναι "ενταξει". *Το μονο που μου προτεινε, ειναι να επιμεινω για 50αρα*, που αν και μου την αρνηθηκαν ως μη διαθεσιμη, αν επιμεινω θα μου την κανουν, με αποτελεσμα ελαφρως καλυτερη ταχυτητα.. Τί να πω παιδια, θα τα παρατησω και θα ελπιζω να περασει καποια στιγμη το ιδιοκτητο οπτικων ινων, που υλοποιει στην Λαρισα η wind και λογικα θα περασει κι απο εδω καποια στιγμη.
> Και παλι σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια, ειλικρινα!


Μα φυσικά.. Τι άλλο θα πρότειναν; 
Επέμεινε για αλλαγή ζεύγους η και πόρτας.. Τπτ άλλο.. 
Δεν γίνεται η φίλη να πιάνει 20 και εσυ 12 σε αυτή την απόσταση.. Στατιστικά από τη φίλη παίζει να δούμε; 
Just for the record, 12 πιάνουν γραμμές με attenuation 20-30.. Οπότε τι να λέμε.. 
Γραμμή σαν τη δικιά σου έπρεπε να είναι πάνω από 15+..
Από εκεί και πέρα εσύ ξέρεις αν θα το πας προς καταγγελία μεριά αν δεν νιώθουν και αν έχεις δέσμευση ώστε να δοκιμάσεις να πας αλλού.. Και πάλι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σου δώσουν άλλο ζεύγος.. 
Νέες καμπίνες δεν υπάρχουν ε;.. 
Πάντως και vdsl να πάρεις από το α.κ έχεις καλές πιθανότητες αφού είσαι τόσο κοντά.. Αλλά ο χαλκός έχει πάντα τη τελευταία λέξη.. Και επίσης και το deal του πακέτου.. Ήτοι το πάγιο και οι παροχές..

----------


## alexpen

> Μα φυσικά.. Τι άλλο θα πρότειναν; 
> Επέμεινε για αλλαγή ζεύγους η και πόρτας.. Τπτ άλλο.. 
> Δεν γίνεται η φίλη να πιάνει 20 και εσυ 12 σε αυτή την απόσταση.. *Στατιστικά από τη φίλη παίζει να δούμε;* 
> Just for the record, 12 πιάνουν γραμμές με attenuation 20-30.. Οπότε τι να λέμε.. 
> Γραμμή σαν τη δικιά σου έπρεπε να είναι πάνω από 15+..
> Από εκεί και πέρα εσύ ξέρεις αν θα το πας προς καταγγελία μεριά αν δεν νιώθουν και αν έχεις δέσμευση ώστε να δοκιμάσεις να πας αλλού.. Και πάλι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σου δώσουν άλλο ζεύγος.. 
> Νέες καμπίνες δεν υπάρχουν ε;.. 
> Πάντως και vdsl να πάρεις από το α.κ έχεις καλές πιθανότητες αφού είσαι τόσο κοντά.. Αλλά ο χαλκός έχει πάντα τη τελευταία λέξη.. Και επίσης και το deal του πακέτου.. Ήτοι το πάγιο και οι παροχές..


Λειπει σε διακοπες. Ειναι και η συνδεση του επαγγ. χωρου της οποτε ακομα και οταν ειναι στο γραφειο, εχει πελατες, κοσμο κλπ, ψιλοντρεπομαι να την χωσω. Προσπαθησα να τα δω μονος, αλλα δεν ξερω το username και το pswrd του ρουτερ της (δεν ειναι τα κλασσικα admin, admin). Αν καποια στιγμη γυρισει, ισως την αγγαρεψω.
Παντως, ειναι πραγματικα απογοητευτικο το 2020, ακομα να συζηταμε αυτου του ειδους τα προβληματα (θυμαμαι το 05-06 οταν ξεκινουσε το adsl ειχαμε αυτες τις συζητησεις). Χαρακτηριστικα θα σας πω οτι γυρισα απο Ισπανια οπου με οπτικη ινα, απ'ευθειας στο σπιτι και με 25 ευρω ειχα 600/600αρα συνδεση...

----------


## GregoirX23

Περισσότερο πράγμα δεν βρήκαν να βάλουν εκεί στο τοίχο; 
Αυτό το μαύρο το μεγάλο, από οπτική να είναι άραγε; 
Δεν λέω το καλώδιο του οτε.. Το από κάτω.. 
Για τη φίλη καταλαβαίνω τι λες.. Είναι λεπτή υπόθεση.. Αν μπορεί να σου πει τον κωδικό από το ταμπελάκι πίσω/κάτω, μπαίνεις από μακριά για να μην ενοχλείς Η όποτε έχει χρόνο, υπόθεση 5 λεπτών είναι ένα printscreen.. Τα στατιστικά αυτά θα σε βοηθήσουν στην υπόθεση σου με το πάροχο.. Αλλά, σε κάθε περίπτωση εσύ ξέρεις..  
Το ftth σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου; Αν ναι για κοίταξε το sfbb όπως σου είπαν πάνω.. 
Αλλιώς ότι είπαμε πριν.. 
Το 600/600 που λες είχε μηνιαίο όριο σε όγκο tb; 
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όμως, αν έχεις μάθει σε τέτοια γραμμή.. Ίσως να κοίταζες για αναβάθμιση τελικά..

----------


## alexpen

> Περισσότερο πράγμα δεν βρήκαν να βάλουν εκεί στο τοίχο; 
> Αυτό το μαύρο το μεγάλο, από οπτική να είναι άραγε; 
> Δεν λέω το καλώδιο του οτε.. Το από κάτω.. 
> Για τη φίλη καταλαβαίνω τι λες.. Είναι λεπτή υπόθεση.. Αν μπορεί να σου πει τον κωδικό από το ταμπελάκι πίσω/κάτω, μπαίνεις από μακριά για να μην ενοχλείς Η όποτε έχει χρόνο, υπόθεση 5 λεπτών είναι ένα printscreen.. Τα στατιστικά αυτά θα σε βοηθήσουν στην υπόθεση σου με το πάροχο.. Αλλά, σε κάθε περίπτωση εσύ ξέρεις..  
> Το ftth σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου; Αν ναι για κοίταξε το sfbb όπως σου είπαν πάνω.. 
> Αλλιώς ότι είπαμε πριν.. 
> Το 600/600 που λες είχε μηνιαίο όριο σε όγκο tb; 
> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όμως, αν έχεις μάθει σε τέτοια γραμμή.. Ίσως να κοίταζες για αναβάθμιση τελικά..


Καλημερα. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου.
Οταν γυρίσει απο διακοπές ισως της το ζητησω.
Η φωτογραφία ειναι απο streetview απο το προηγούμενο σπίτι μου στην Ισπανία. Εκει το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών δεν ειναι υπογειοποιημενο (εξαρτάται απο την εκάστοτε δημοτικής βαρχη/αποφαση) με αποτελεσμα την πολύ γρήγορη ανάπτυξη του αλλα το αθλιο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα. Δεν υπήρχε περιορισμός στον όγκο των δεδομένων ποτέ.
Στην πόλη και περιοχή μου (Λαρισσα, Κέντρο) η wind είναι αυτή που υλοποιεί το ftth ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο. Δεν έχουν περάσει ακομα απο το κέντρο, όσο παράλογο κι αν είναι αυτό ούτε ειναι γνωστό το πότε και το εάν. 
Όπως και να χει, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εσένα και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που παρεθεσαν την γνωμη ή/και την βοηθεια τους. Το θέμα δεν είναι ανοιχτό μονο για την δική μου υπόθεση οπότε ισως να ειναι και κατάχρηστικο να σας "πρήζω" εδω...
☹️

----------


## lak100

παιδια μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το ping εχω 2 adsl μια ΟΤΕ (Fast Path) και μια vodafone (interleaved για την ωρα) στον ΟΤΕ εχω ping στο www.google.com 42 ms και στην vodafone 51 ms ειναι καλα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις?

----------


## sweet dreams

Xάλια είναι, ενσύρματα κάνεις την μέτρηση;;

----------


## lak100

Ναι με Ethernet

----------


## sweet dreams

Στον ΟΤΕ και σε Fast Path θα έπρεπε να είχες κάτω από 10 και στην Voda εγώ έχω 26 που θεωρείται και υψηλό.

Κάνε ping στον πάροχο ή στο OAKLA.

----------


## balander

Στον τελικό προορισμό έχει 42 ms. Άρα είναι μια χαρά. Δεν νομίζω να εννοεί στο πρώτο hop

----------


## GregoirX23

> παιδια μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το ping εχω 2 adsl μια ΟΤΕ (Fast Path) και μια vodafone (interleaved για την ωρα) στον ΟΤΕ εχω ping στο www.google.com 42 ms και στην vodafone 51 ms ειναι καλα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις?


Στο google εγώ έχω ~70ms.. Μάλλον πάει εξωτερικό γι'αυτό.. Vodafone που δοκιμάζεις; 
Για δοκίμασε στο 8.8.8.8 η στο 1.1.1.1, σε αυτά έχω 31 & 18ms που είναι και λόγω του Interleaved..

----------


## lak100

> Στον ΟΤΕ και σε Fast Path θα έπρεπε να είχες κάτω από 10 και στην Voda εγώ έχω 26 που θεωρείται και υψηλό.
> 
> Κάνε ping στον πάροχο ή στο OAKLA.


 στο  OAKLA με server θεσσαλονικη μου δινει 14ms με ΟΤΕ

- - - Updated - - -




> Στον τελικό προορισμό έχει 42 ms. Άρα είναι μια χαρά. Δεν νομίζω να εννοεί στο πρώτο hop


 στο τελος το μεγιστο ειναι 42ms

- - - Updated - - -

ποσο ειναι το MTU στον ΟΤΕ και ποσο στην vodafone?

----------


## sweet dreams

Eίπαμε πιο πάνω



> Κάνε ping στον πάροχο ή στο OAKLA


, ξεκάθαρο δεν είναι;; δεν λέμε ούτε για εξωτερικό, ούτε για tracert και να κοιτάξεις το πρώτο hop που αναφέρεται πιο πάνω, γιατί μας αρέσει να μπερδεύουμε την συζήτηση και τους συμφορουμίτες;;;

----------


## lak100

πως κανω ping στο ΟΑKLA? Απλα τρεχω το speedtest?

----------


## sweet dreams

To πιο αξιόπιστο είναι στον πάροχο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι του ΟΤΕ, νομίζω είναι το my.cosmote.gr, αλλιώς κάνε ένα tracert στο www.google.com και κοίταξε το δεύτερο hop. To ΟΑKLA στο speedtest μπορεί να σου δείξει λίγο αυξημένη τιμή.

----------


## lak100

> To πιο αξιόπιστο είναι στον πάροχο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι του ΟΤΕ, νομίζω είναι το my.cosmote.gr, αλλιώς κάνε ένα tracert στο www.google.com και κοίταξε το δεύτερο hop. To ΟΑKLA στο speedtest μπορεί να σου δείξει λίγο αυξημένη τιμή.


 8,7,7ms στο δευτερο hoop ο ΟΤΕ 11,11,11ms η vodafone και οι 2 fast path

----------


## sweet dreams

:One thumb up:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Πώς γίνεται με τόσο χαμηλά db να έχω τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα; Είναι και πειραγμένο το snr, κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να πιάνω κάνα 18άρι έστω; Τώρα στο test μου δείχνει 14,5.

----------


## sweet dreams

Χάνεις από το FastPath, χάνεις από το crosstalk που έχει ανέβει και λόγω των VDSL συνδέσεων και δεν ξέρουμε πόσο μπορεί να χάνεις και λόγω περιοχής. Στον κατανεμητή έχεις κάνει μέτρηση;; μπορεί να χάνεις και από την εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση αλλά και εντάξει να είσαι τα υπόλοιπα φτάνουν.

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Χάνεις από το FastPath, χάνεις από το crosstalk που έχει ανέβει και λόγω των VDSL συνδέσεων και δεν ξέρουμε πόσο μπορεί να χάνεις και λόγω περιοχής. Στον κατανεμητή έχεις κάνει μέτρηση;; μπορεί να χάνεις και από την εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση αλλά και εντάξει να είσαι τα υπόλοιπα φτάνουν.


Ναι είχε κάνει ΟΤΕτζής και είχε πει ότι πιάνω πάνω - κάτω τα ίδια σε κατανεμητή και πάνω, υπήρχε μία διαφορά τύπου 1mbps και λέει δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χαλάσουμε τον κόσμο για τέτοια διαφορά. Τώρα πώς συνδέομαι σε αυτόν για να κάνω ένα πείραμα; Έχει έτοιμα πριζάκια, ή θα παιδεύομαι με καλώδια;

Είμαι Πανόρμου, Γηροκομείο.

----------


## sweet dreams

Πάρε ένα πριζάκι εξωτερικό, βάλε πάνω 2 καλώδια, αφαίρεσε από την οριολωρίδα το ζευγάρι που πάει στον χώρο σου και κάρφωσε πάνω το ζευγάρι από το πριζάκι. Θα χρειαστείς και ένα καρφωτικό.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Καλησπέρα παιδιά



```
Link Status	Connected
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Actual Rate (Up/Down)	1007/9564 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	1104/10408 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	9.8/6.3 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	11.7/18.7 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12.2/19.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Fast/Fast
Interleave Depth (Up/Down)	0/0
Interleave Delay (Up/Down)	0.24/0.2 ms
INP (Up/Down)	0/0 symbols
LinkEncap	G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM
CRC Errors (Up/Down)	0/390
Annex Type	AnnexA
```

Με αυτά τα στατιστικά γραμμής τι Attainable/Actual θα έπρεπε να βλεπω; Το δικαιολογεί;
Ειχα μια αποσύνδεση για συντήρηση καμπίνας πριν 2-3 μέρες και από 18 At, 16Ac βρέθηκα έτσι.

Router: ZXHN H108N V2.5
Πάροχος: Nova

----------


## GregoirX23

Έπρεπε να ήσουν λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά μάλλον είναι λόγω του fastpath.. Ένα μέρος της πτώσης δλδ.. 
Καλωδίωση κλπ υποθέτω ότι έχεις τσεκάρει.. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά 16 είχες πριν; Θα ήταν μια λογική ταχύτητα για αυτή την απόσταση.. Σε interleave φυσικά.. Αν τώρα το έπιανε με fastpath τότε ήσουν πολύ τυχερός.. 
Οτε είναι η γραμμή; Ρωτάω γιατί με παραξενεύει το 6.3 noise margin.. 
Για κάνε ένα ρεσταρτ και βάλε ξανά στατιστικά. 
Από εξωτερική καμπίνα παίρνεις ε;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Έπρεπε να ήσουν λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά μάλλον είναι λόγω του fastpath.. Ένα μέρος της πτώσης δλδ.. 
> Καλωδίωση κλπ υποθέτω ότι έχεις τσεκάρει.. 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά 16 είχες πριν; 
> Θα ήταν μια λογική ταχύτητα για αυτή την απόσταση.. 
> Οτε είναι η γραμμή; Ρωτάω γιατί με παραξενεύει το 6.3 noise margin.. 
> Για κάνε ένα ρεσταρτ και βάλε ξανά στατιστικά.


Ειχα 16 πριν και Attainable 18 (με fast path). Και πριν το fast path έτσι ήταν τα στατιστικά.

Ουσιαστικα εγινε η διακοπή / αποσυνδεση πριν 2-3 μερες και μπηκα χθες στο ρουτερ και βλεπω οτι ειχα 8-9 Mbps Actual rate, Attainable 10 Mbps και Interleaved/Interleaved profile.

Restart έγινε χθες δεν αλλαξε τιποτα απολύτως. Όχι στη NOVA είμαι το Α/Κ είναι του ΟΤΕ φυσικά.

Όταν λες εξωτερική καμπίνα; Εννοείς ΚΑΦΑΟ; Από οσο ξέρω ναι.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Πιθανολογώ ότι ενεργοποίησαν καινούργια σύνδεση κοντά σε σένα και σου δημιουργήθηκε crosstalk, και αυτό λύνεται, όχι πάντα, με αλλαγή ζεύγους. Μπορεί η καινούργια σύνδεση που λέω να ήταν στον OTE και να έκαναν «τράμπα» τα ζεύγη, αφού είδες και αποσύνδεση, για να πάρει ο νέος συνδρομητής την «καλή» γραμμή. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνονται όντως τέτοια πράγματα, αλλά θα μπορούσε.

----------


## GregoirX23

Ίσως δεν το κατάλαβα καλά.. 
Συντήρηση εννοείς ότι έκαναν στο παλιό adsl καφάο.. Μπερδεύεται το πράγμα συνήθως με αυτές τις λέξεις.. Και το μπέρδεψα επειδή είπες καμπίνα και νόμισα μήπως έπαιρνες από εξωτερική καμπίνα με ενεργό εξοπλισμό.. Συμβαίνει σε μερικά μέρη ακόμα και σε adsl, αλλά μάλλον το παλιό καφάο έλεγες.. 
Αν δεν άλλαξες τπτ εσύ στο δικό σου μέρος, ίσως έγινε κάτι κατά τη συντήρηση στο καφάο.. Κακό κάρφωμα, κάποια βλάβη, η αν σου άλλαξαν ζεύγος; 
Σε πρώτη φάση μιας και η πτώση είναι σχεδόν διπλή, θα το δήλωνα βλάβη.. 
Το τηλέφωνο παίζει κανονικά ε; Pstn είναι λογικά..

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ίσως δεν το κατάλαβα καλά.. 
> Συντήρηση εννοείς ότι έκαναν στο παλιό adsl καφάο.. Μπερδεύεται το πράγμα συνήθως με αυτές τις λέξεις.. Το μπέρδεψα επειδή είπες καμπίνα και νόμισα μήπως έπαιρνες από εξωτερική καμπίνα με ενεργό εξοπλισμό.. Συμβαίνει σε μερικά μέρη ακόμα και σε adsl, αλλά μάλλον το παλιό καφάο έλεγες.. 
> Αν δεν άλλαξες τπτ εσύ στο δικό σου μέρος, ίσως έγινε κάτι κατά τη συντήρηση στο καφάο.. 
> Σε πρώτη φάση μιας και η πτώση είναι σχεδόν διπλή, θα το δήλωνα βλάβη.. 
> Το τηλέφωνο παίζει κανονικά ε; Pstn είναι λογικά..


Νομίζω δεν ειναι VOIP το τηλέφωνο, παίζει κανονικα παντως κανει χιονια που και που ομως, πάνω στην ταχύτητα έγραψα καμπινα μαλλον αντι για καφαο σορρυ :P 
Δεν αλλαξε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολύτως. Προσπάθησα να το δηλωσω βλαβη στη ΝΟVA και μου λένε ότι εχω συμβολαιο εως 24 αρα ειναι εντος συμβολαιο δε μας νοιαζει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πιθανολογώ ότι ενεργοποίησαν καινούργια σύνδεση κοντά σε σένα και σου δημιουργήθηκε crosstalk, και αυτό λύνεται, όχι πάντα, με αλλαγή ζεύγους. Μπορεί η καινούργια σύνδεση που λέω να ήταν στον OTE και να έκαναν «τράμπα» τα ζεύγη, αφού είδες και αποσύνδεση, για να πάρει ο νέος συνδρομητής την «καλή» γραμμή. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνονται όντως τέτοια πράγματα, αλλά θα μπορούσε.


Παίζει και αυτό το σενάριο ναι.. 
Θα το έγραφα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομίζω δεν ειναι VOIP το τηλέφωνο, παίζει κανονικα παντως κανει χιονια που και που ομως, πάνω στην ταχύτητα έγραψα καμπινα μαλλον αντι για καφαο σορρυ :P 
> Δεν αλλαξε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολύτως. Προσπάθησα να το δηλωσω βλαβη στη ΝΟVA και μου λένε ότι εχω συμβολαιο εως 24 αρα ειναι εντος συμβολαιο δε μας νοιαζει.


Αν δεν είναι πάνω στο ρουτερ η συσκευή τότε είναι pstn..
Αυτό που λες όμως αν κατάλαβα καλά για παράσιτα στο τηλέφωνο, δεν είναι καλό.. Θέλει έλεγχο.. 
Πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνεις πρώτα πριν τους κυνηγήσεις.. 
Κλασική απάντηση παρόχου.. Το πριν και το μετά δεν το είδαν από το log της πόρτας; Δεν γίνεται τόσο μεγάλη αλλαγή μέσα σε μια ημέρα.. Αλλά όπως είπα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τα δικά σου πρώτα.. 
Πάντως παίζει και το σενάριο να σου έκαναν αλλαγή ζεύγους σε χειρότερο..

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Παίζει και αυτό το σενάριο ναι.. 
> Θα το έγραφα..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δεν είναι πάνω στο ρουτερ η συσκευή τότε είναι pstn..
> Αυτό που λες όμως αν κατάλαβα καλά για παράσιτα στο τηλέφωνο, δεν είναι καλό.. Θέλει έλεγχο.. 
> ...


Μπορει να μην επιανε και σημα το σταθερο γιατι ημουν μακρια απο την πηγη, μια φορα το εκανε. Τελος παντων ναι PSTN ειναι.

Το ειδαν αλλα σου ειπα τι μου ειπαν

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν απλά αγνόησαν τόσο μεγάλη πτώση, απλά τραγικοί.. 
Γενικά σου είπα, πρέπει να κάνεις προληπτικά και ένα έλεγχο στα δικά σου.. Αν θες/μπορείς/ξέρεις.. 
Διαφορετικά πάρε τους να κάνουν ένα reset στη πόρτα εντελώς προληπτικά, μετά κοίτα να είναι το noise margin στο 6 πάλι μήπως ανέβει κατά τύχη.. Και αν δεν παίζεις online games ζήτα τους να στο γυρίσουν σε interleave.. Μπας και αλλάξει τπτ με όλα αυτά.. 
Όλα αυτά γίνονται απομακρυσμένα σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.. 
Αλλά γενικά σε αυτή τη φάση πάνω από 11-12 δεν το βλέπω να πηγαίνει..

----------


## sdikr

> Ειχα 16 πριν και Attainable 18 (με fast path). Και πριν το fast path έτσι ήταν τα στατιστικά.
> 
> Ουσιαστικα εγινε η διακοπή / αποσυνδεση πριν 2-3 μερες και μπηκα χθες στο ρουτερ και βλεπω οτι ειχα 8-9 Mbps Actual rate, Attainable 10 Mbps και Interleaved/Interleaved profile.
> 
> Restart έγινε χθες δεν αλλαξε τιποτα απολύτως. Όχι στη NOVA είμαι το Α/Κ είναι του ΟΤΕ φυσικά.
> 
> Όταν λες εξωτερική καμπίνα; Εννοείς ΚΑΦΑΟ; Από οσο ξέρω ναι.


Γιατι όμως ποστάρεις την ίδια ερώτηση σε πολλαπλά νήματα; 

Ακόμα αν πιάσουμε αυτό




> ΘΑΥΜΑ φίλοι μου ειχαμε λεει χθες το βραδυ εξέλιξη και ότι ενεργοποίηθηκε μια (μάλλον η δικη μου θα εννοούσε) καμπίνα λέει και θα μπορεσει να προχωρήσει το αίτημα λέει. Αν δε το δω δεν πιστευω τιποτα



Τότε απο την στιγμή που μπήκε εκπομπή θορύβου πιο κοντά σε εσένα λογικό είναι να πέσουν και οι ταχύτητες για αυτούς που παίρνουν απο κέντρο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γιατι όμως ποστάρεις την ίδια ερώτηση σε πολλαπλά νήματα; 
> 
> Ακόμα αν πιάσουμε αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τότε απο την στιγμή που μπήκε εκπομπή θορύβου πιο κοντά σε εσένα λογικό είναι να πέσουν και οι ταχύτητες για αυτούς που παίρνουν απο κέντρο.


Thanks for the heads up sdikr.. 
Δεν τα είχα δει αυτά.. 
Σε ποιο νήμα ήταν;  Άκυρο, μάλλον τα βρήκα.. 
Τόσο μεγάλη πτώση πάντως ε;  :Thinking:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Γιατι όμως ποστάρεις την ίδια ερώτηση σε πολλαπλά νήματα; 
> 
> Ακόμα αν πιάσουμε αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τότε απο την στιγμή που μπήκε εκπομπή θορύβου πιο κοντά σε εσένα λογικό είναι να πέσουν και οι ταχύτητες για αυτούς που παίρνουν απο κέντρο.


Εισαι 200  μέτρα offside. 

Η γραμμή της NOVA ανήκει στο Α/Κ ΒΕΡΟΙΑΣ (αυτή για την οποία που ρωτάω εδώ ντε, κοινώς, πατρικό σπίτι) και η γραμμή που γράφω εκεί είναι η φοιτητική μου στα ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ Α/Κ ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ. Μη μπερδεύεις τα τόπικ. 

Επίσης ποστάρα διαφορετική ερώτηση. Εδώ ρωτάω αν ειναι φυσιολογικά τα νούμερα και πόσο θα έπρεπε να έχω βάση ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΏΝ όπως λέει και ο τίτλος και στο αντίστοιχο τοπικ της NOVA ρωτάω τι μπορεί να έχει πάει λάθος και να έχουν χαθεί ως δια μαγείας τα ~9Mbps. Ναι οκ εν μέρη ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και ζητώ συγγνωμη, μπορεις να κλειδώσεις/διαγράψεις το αντίστοιχο νήμα. Νομιζω πιο σωστο οτι ρωτησα εδω

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εισαι 200  μέτρα offside. 
> 
> Η γραμμή της NOVA ανήκει στο Α/Κ ΒΕΡΟΙΑΣ (αυτή για την οποία που ρωτάω εδώ ντε, κοινώς, πατρικό σπίτι) και η γραμμή που γράφω εκεί είναι η φοιτητική μου στα ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ Α/Κ ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ. Μη μπερδεύεις τα τόπικ. 
> 
> Επίσης ποστάρα διαφορετική ερώτηση. Εδώ ρωτάω αν ειναι φυσιολογικά τα νούμερα και πόσο θα έπρεπε να έχω βάση ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΏΝ όπως λέει και ο τίτλος και στο αντίστοιχο τοπικ της NOVA ρωτάω τι μπορεί να έχει πάει λάθος και να έχουν χαθεί ως δια μαγείας τα ~9Mbps. Ναι οκ εν μέρη ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και ζητώ συγγνωμη, μπορεις να κλειδώσεις/διαγράψεις το αντίστοιχο νήμα. Νομιζω πιο σωστο οτι ρωτησα εδω


Αν είναι όντως έτσι και αφορά διαφορετικές γραμμές αλλάζει.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση κοίτα ότι είπαμε πάνω.. 

Που συνεχίζουμε όμως; 
Εδώ.. 
Η εκεί; 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...17#post6893717

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ας συνεχισουμε εδω νομιζω ειναι πιο σωστό το τοπικ, δε το ειδα και νωριτερα με συγχωρείτε. Ειμαι με τη NOVA στο τηλεφωνο παλι, αυτη τη φορα μπηκε στον κοπο να ασχοληθει η υπαλληλος σε αντιθεση με τον χθεσινο και διαπίστωσε οντως τη διαφορά παρότι στην αρχη και αυτη ελεγε ειναι φυσιολογικα ολα κλπ, η γραμμη ειναι καθαρη κλπ.

Μου εκανε και μια επανεκκινηση το ρουτερ πηγε στα 10db Noise Margin και η γραμμη επεσε στα ταρταρα, 7,5 τωρα ξανα εκανε καποιο reset προφανως γιατι γυρισε στα 6,2dB και η γραμμη στα ~11,5Mbps σε Interleaved φυσικα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ας συνεχισουμε εδω νομιζω ειναι πιο σωστό το τοπικ, δε το ειδα και νωριτερα με συγχωρείτε. Ειμαι με τη NOVA στο τηλεφωνο παλι, αυτη τη φορα μπηκε στον κοπο να ασχοληθει η υπαλληλος σε αντιθεση με τον χθεσινο και διαπίστωσε οντως τη διαφορά παρότι στην αρχη και αυτη ελεγε ειναι φυσιολογικα ολα κλπ, η γραμμη ειναι καθαρη κλπ.
> 
> Μου εκανε και μια επανεκκινηση το ρουτερ πηγε στα 10db Noise Margin και η γραμμη επεσε στα ταρταρα, 7,5 τωρα ξανα εκανε καποιο reset προφανως γιατι γυρισε στα 6,2dB και η γραμμη στα ~11,5Mbps σε Interleaved φυσικα.


E.. Πήγε όπως περίμενα δλδ.. 
Παίζει ρόλο και το να πέσεις σε εκπρόσωπο που θέλει να ασχοληθεί.. 
Για τα υπόλοιπα είπαμε.. Η κοιτάς τα δικά σου προληπτικά.. Καλωδίωση κλπ, ώστε να προχωρήσεις παρακάτω με τον πάροχο μετά.. 
Η κάθεσαι έτσι.. 
Το αμέσως επόμενο βήμα μετά τον έλεγχο της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης, είναι το να δοθεί εντολή στον οτε για έλεγχο & αλλαγή ζεύγους.. Και αν πάλι δεν αλλάξει κάτι, ίσως δοκιμή για αλλαγή πόρτας η και εξοπλισμού.. Αν πάλι μείνει στα ίδια, τότε ίσως είναι θέμα της περιοχής, π.χ αν ενεργοποιήθηκε καμιά vdsl η αν προέκυψε καμιά βλάβη.. Αν και αυτό το καλωδιακό κομμάτι θα το κρίνει ο οτε που του ανήκει ο χαλκός..

----------


## sdikr

> Εισαι 200  μέτρα offside. 
> 
> Η γραμμή της NOVA ανήκει στο Α/Κ ΒΕΡΟΙΑΣ (αυτή για την οποία που ρωτάω εδώ ντε, κοινώς, πατρικό σπίτι) και η γραμμή που γράφω εκεί είναι η φοιτητική μου στα ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ Α/Κ ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ. Μη μπερδεύεις τα τόπικ. 
> 
> Επίσης ποστάρα διαφορετική ερώτηση. Εδώ ρωτάω αν ειναι φυσιολογικά τα νούμερα και πόσο θα έπρεπε να έχω βάση ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΏΝ όπως λέει και ο τίτλος και στο αντίστοιχο τοπικ της NOVA ρωτάω τι μπορεί να έχει πάει λάθος και να έχουν χαθεί ως δια μαγείας τα ~9Mbps. Ναι οκ εν μέρη ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και ζητώ συγγνωμη, μπορεις να κλειδώσεις/διαγράψεις το αντίστοιχο νήμα. Νομιζω πιο σωστο οτι ρωτησα εδω



Και πως ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να το ξέρουμε αυτό ότι έχεις δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές;
Τώρα που το εξήγησες  αγνόησε αυτό με την νέα καμπίνα της vodafone 

Κλειδώνω το άλλο ώστε να είναι ενα νήμα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και πως ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να το ξέρουμε αυτό ότι έχεις δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές;
> Τώρα που το εξήγησες  αγνόησε αυτό με την νέα καμπίνα της vodafone 
> 
> Κλειδώνω το άλλο ώστε να είναι ενα νήμα


Βάλε κάποιο link που να παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στο πρώτο του ερώτημα εδώ, ώστε να μην ψάχνονται όποιοι το διαβάσουν.. 
Η να κάνω ένα post κάτω εγώ;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Βάλε κάποιο link που να παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στο πρώτο του ερώτημα εδώ, ώστε να μην ψάχνονται όποιοι το διαβάσουν.. 
> Η να κάνω ένα post κάτω εγώ;


H VDSL έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από το Πάσχα αλλά δεν είχα καμία μεταβολή σε ταχύτητες κλπ. Μου ειπε αν ξανα πεσει να επικοινωνήσω για να το ξανα δουν. Αυτη τη στιγμη με αφησε στα 11Mbps καμια σχεση με το ποσο ειχα βεβαια. 




> Και πως ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να το ξέρουμε αυτό ότι έχεις δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές;
> Τώρα που το εξήγησες  αγνόησε αυτό με την νέα καμπίνα της vodafone 
> 
> Κλειδώνω το άλλο ώστε να είναι ενα νήμα


E αφού πήγες και με έμπλεξες το τοπικ των Ιωαννίνων χωρίς να διευκρυνίζω τιποτα για την τοποθεσια της γραμμης και εσυ  :Very Happy:  . ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να ειχα 16 στα Γιαννενα, που ουτε το Speed Booster δε δουλευε σωστα :P

----------


## redmanftw

> Ας συνεχισουμε εδω νομιζω ειναι πιο σωστό το τοπικ, δε το ειδα και νωριτερα με συγχωρείτε. Ειμαι με τη NOVA στο τηλεφωνο παλι, αυτη τη φορα μπηκε στον κοπο να ασχοληθει η υπαλληλος σε αντιθεση με τον χθεσινο και διαπίστωσε οντως τη διαφορά παρότι στην αρχη και αυτη ελεγε ειναι φυσιολογικα ολα κλπ, η γραμμη ειναι καθαρη κλπ.
> 
> Μου εκανε και μια επανεκκινηση το ρουτερ πηγε στα 10db Noise Margin και η γραμμη επεσε στα ταρταρα, 7,5 τωρα ξανα εκανε καποιο reset προφανως γιατι γυρισε στα 6,2dB και η γραμμη στα ~11,5Mbps σε Interleaved φυσικα.


Το δεκαρι στο εβαλε μαλλον για να ελεγξει αν ειναι εντος αποδεκτων οριων ο συγχρονισμος σου,δεν στο αλλαξε μετα?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Το δεκαρι στο εβαλε μαλλον για να ελεγξει αν ειναι εντος αποδεκτων οριων ο συγχρονισμος σου,δεν στο αλλαξε μετα?


Όχι το εχει αφησει εκει

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το δεκαρι στο εβαλε μαλλον για να ελεγξει αν ειναι εντος αποδεκτων οριων ο συγχρονισμος σου,δεν στο αλλαξε μετα?


Προς το δεκάρι θα πήγε λογικά μάλλον μετά το reset της πόρτας που λέγαμε.. 
Αν και η προεπιλογή της forthnet είναι το 6, ίσως δεν θα ήταν παράξενο αν πήγαινε προς το ~9 μετά από reset.. 
Παίζουν ρόλο και άλλα πράγματα βέβαια..

----------


## redmanftw

Το δεκαρι το βαζουν μονο για να κανουν ελεγχο αν κλειδωνει σε αποδεκτα ορια μετα το επαναφερουν στο αρχικο προφιλ απο οσο γνωριζω

----------


## newbye

Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο γραφήμα/calculator για υπολογίσουμε το Upload ADSL/VDSL με βάση το dB ή την απόσταση;

----------


## sweet dreams

To UP δεν έχει πρόβλημα και με υψηλό ATT.

----------


## newbye

> To UP δεν έχει πρόβλημα και με υψηλό ATT.


Είμαι ειδική περίπτωση και το ρωτάω γιατί ADSL upload δεν έχω πάνω από 0,2 και θέλω να κάνω υπολογισμούς  :Razz: . Με Upstream line attenuation (dB): 38.8 δικαιολογείται;

----------


## sweet dreams

Αν υπάρχει βλάβη στην γραμμή ή είσαι στα 4~5 χιλιόμετρα από το A/K τι να σου κάνει το calculator;; Eπίσης μην βάζεις στον ίδιο παρονομαστή ADSL με VDSL, αν είσαι τόσο μακριά και δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα δεν θα πάρεις ποτέ VDSL, αν πάλι υπάρχει καμπίνα αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα δραματικά. Αν υπάρχει βλάβη, πάμε αλλού.

----------


## newbye

> Αν υπάρχει βλάβη στην γραμμή ή είσαι στα 4~5 χιλιόμετρα από το A/K τι να σου κάνει το calculator;; Eπίσης μην βάζεις στον ίδιο παρονομαστή ADSL με VDSL, αν είσαι τόσο μακριά και δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα δεν θα πάρεις ποτέ VDSL, αν πάλι υπάρχει καμπίνα αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα δραματικά. Αν υπάρχει βλάβη, πάμε αλλού.


Τα έχω αναφέρει όλα εδώ. Το γράφημα ή calculator για το upload θα το ήθελα για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους, αν υπάρχει κάπου.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά υπάρχει αυτό DSL Tools που υπολογίζει και το upload rate  :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είμαι ειδική περίπτωση και το ρωτάω γιατί ADSL upload δεν έχω πάνω από 0,2 και θέλω να κάνω υπολογισμούς . Με Upstream line attenuation (dB): 38.8 δικαιολογείται;


Έπρεπε να είσαι αρκετά παραπάνω.. 
Τέτοια προβλήματα με το up συνήθως δείχνουν θέμα στο χαλκό η στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση.. 
Μετά κοιτάς παρακάτω..

----------


## newbye

> Έπρεπε να είσαι αρκετά παραπάνω.. 
> Τέτοια προβλήματα με το up συνήθως δείχνουν θέμα στο χαλκό η στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση.. 
> Μετά κοιτάς παρακάτω..


Όταν ακούω "εσωτερική καλωδίωση" ανατριχιάζω  :Laughing: . Από το κέντρο απέχω γύρω στα 4,5km. Τα εναέρια καλώδια μήκους 800m έγιναν υπόγεια εδώ και μια 8ετία. Μόνο το καλώδιο από την κολόνα (μήκους 20m) μέχρι το σπίτι είναι 35χρόνων. Θα κάνω αύριο αίτηση για VDSL, να δω τι ψάρια θα πιάσω, από την καμπίνα απέχω 1,2-1,4km. Αν πιάνω κάτω από 20mbps με σφάλματα και αποσυνδέσεις κάνω υπαναχώρηση, γιατί υπάρχει και το booster.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δε νομίζω να μπορείς να κάνεις υπαναχωρηση

----------


## sweet dreams

> Όταν ακούω "εσωτερική καλωδίωση" ανατριχιάζω


Όταν είσαι χιλιόμετρα από το A/K τότε είναι και η μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη για άψογη εσωτερική εγκατάσταση, ώστε να μπορέσεις να έχεις και το τελευταίο Kbps της σύνδεσης, αν είσαι δίπλα του τότε μπορείς να την παρατήσεις και στο χάλι της που λέει ο λόγος.

----------


## newbye

> Δε νομίζω να μπορείς να κάνεις υπαναχωρηση


Γιατί; Τηλεφωνικά θα το κάνω. Αν είναι έτσι καλύτερα να μη το ρισκάρω γιατί με το booster   τα 5mbps του upload είναι σίγουρα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όταν ακούω "εσωτερική καλωδίωση" ανατριχιάζω . Από το κέντρο απέχω γύρω στα 4,5km. Τα εναέρια καλώδια μήκους 800m έγιναν υπόγεια εδώ και μια 8ετία. Μόνο το καλώδιο από την κολόνα (μήκους 20m) μέχρι το σπίτι είναι 35χρόνων. Θα κάνω αύριο αίτηση για VDSL, να δω τι ψάρια θα πιάσω, από την καμπίνα απέχω 1,2-1,4km. Αν πιάνω κάτω από 20mbps με σφάλματα και αποσυνδέσεις κάνω υπαναχώρηση, γιατί υπάρχει και το booster.


Αν έχεις νέα καμπίνα κοντά, go for it.. 
Εκεί θα φανεί που βρίσκεται το θέμα.. 
 :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δε νομίζω να μπορείς να κάνεις υπαναχωρηση


Είναι και αυτό.. Μάλλον ρίξιμο πίσω σε adsl εννοεί κ μετά booster.. 
Που ξέρεις; Ίσως αν κάτι στο χαλκό η σε κάποιο μέρος των εξοπλισμών την έχει ακούσει να στρώσει.. 
You never know..

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί; Τηλεφωνικά θα το κάνω. Αν είναι έτσι καλύτερα να μη το ρισκάρω γιατί με το booster   τα 5mbps του upload είναι σίγουρα.


Τα τηλεφωνικά δεν έχουν 14 ημέρες για υπαναχώρηση;  :Thinking:  
Η αν δεν επιτευχθεί επιθυμητή ταχύτητα.. Με υπαιτιότητα του παρόχου πάντα.. 
ΑΝ όμως φανεί κάτι στην εσωτερική - κάθετη... Τότε.. Ίσως την πατήσεις με τα διάφορα συμβόλαια.. 
Οπότε.. Μήπως πρέπει να το δεις πιο σοβαρά;

----------


## newbye

> Αν έχεις νέα καμπίνα κοντά, go for it.. 
> Εκεί θα φανεί που βρίσκεται το θέμα.. 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Τα τηλεφωνικά δεν έχουν 14 ημέρες για υπαναχώρηση;  
> Η αν δεν επιτευχθεί επιθυμητή ταχύτητα.. Με υπαιτιότητα του παρόχου πάντα.. 
> ...


Τώρα σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να μην το ρισκάρω και πιαστώ κότσο στην cosmote, γιατί μάλλον επειδή μόλις μπήκαν οι καμπίνες της Wind από εκεί θα με δώσει, και έχω μια θεωρητική απόσταση 1150m  :Razz: ! Ας βάλει πρώτα κανένας γείτονας  :Whistle:  για να δω τι ψάρια θα πιάσει  :Razz: .

----------

